#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-10
<npurciful> nettow0822: those are the instruction i flowed but on the Configure inputs page turner type dvb selected there is no 'Analog Options' button
<MnDBnDr> superm1, are you here?
<javatexan> howdy all
<mkargar> hello
<mkargar> i have another problem with Mythtv in kubunu!oHHH!
<mkargar> in the menu section,i have not ''Capture'' section for setting my Skystar 2!!!?
<mkargar> please gide me?
<javatexan> here is the problem with installing linux via ubuntu....I didn't write down which devices are mapped to which of my volumes.  Is there a handydandy way to get that information again?
<frank23> javatexan: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda      or    df     will give you that or look in  /etc/fstab
<javatexan> frank23: you so rock, couldn't find that on google anywhere....guess I was using wrong search terms or something
<frank23> javatexan: np
<Ozymandias2> whats teh default mysql password for mythtv on mythbuntu?
<directhex> the one in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<Ozymandias2> Thank You
<lime4x4> has anyone else noticed an improved quality of video that is recorded with the hardy version?
<directhex> probably better playback than recording
<lime4x4> i actually have both
<directhex> pvr150?
<lime4x4> yes
<directhex> maybe something ivtv related in the kernel
<lime4x4> recorded a show tonight off cable and the wife asked what i did cause the video was alot clearer
<directhex> anyway, bedtime
<directhex> or maybe, if it's a fresh install, it's because the default capture res isn't 480x480 anymore
<lime4x4> upgraded from 7.10
<KillerKiwi2005> hello is this going into mythbutnu hardy? https://code.fluendo.com/remotecontrol/trac/
<KillerKiwi2005> theres a ppa here for gutsy... https://launchpad.net/~openismus-team/+archive
<KillerKiwi2005> sorry hardy only
<Viaken> Is it possible to set it to playback with the cubic interpolation deinterlacer? It's not one of the menu options... for the custom filters, would I put "-vf pp=ci" or just "pp=ci" or....?
<tyce> checked out that link and I didn't see any info on switching to .21, is it available insde of apt yet?
<Viaken> Only via -backports, -trunk, or using Hardy.
<Viaken> From what I can tell
<superm1> its not in backports yet.
<superm1> it will be as soon as archive admins ack it
<superm1> the builds are ready for backports though
<Viaken> ah ok
<Viaken> I think I'll wait a few days before trying it, all the same.
<Ozymandias2> i have a bunch of nes roms in a directory, and I have a player using that directory, and I have scanned for new games, but I still cant see any when I go to play them, what am I missing? oh, and I ubdated my romdb
<camelreef> superm1, ?
<camelreef> superm1, I backported the new lcdproc source package to gutsy, and the regression has not been fixed. I'll talk to upstream
<superm1> camelreef, did i pull the right patch?
<superm1> i just took a single changeset
<superm1> which was marked by that gentleman
<camelreef> I don;t know
<camelreef> or maybe what the upstrem patch did was not enough
<camelreef> that's why I should go back to them and see what theyy say
<camelreef> I'm pretty sure you did the right thing
<camelreef> but I'm not the right person to check the code
<camelreef> thanks all the same
<superm1> no prob, just let me know
<hitme> hello
<hitme> can any1 tell if if its possible to undo the lastest updates ?
<directhex|work> hitme, which latest updates specifically?
<directhex|work> why do people ask for help if they don't want it?
<WcktKlwn> directhex|bsp, I know when I ask for help I'll send an hour looking for an answer and finally give up and ask someone. and shortly after asking I'll find the answer
<jarle> trying to install mythweb from svn I stumble. How can I make sure mod_env is enabled in apache, it seems like it is not compiled into apache in ubuntu any more?
<jarle> mythweb error: http://pastebin.ca/936655
<directhex|work> why are you installing mythweb from svn?
<jarle> directhex|bsp: as I want to be able to help develop it.
<rhpot1991_laptop> you need the rest of mythtv svn to go along with it then
<jarle> rhpot1991_laptop: have it already, mythweb is the last thing to install.
<jarle> it seems like apache has changed it's way of handling modules, guess I'll have to google a bit...
<mario_limonciell> Hi folks.  anyone present right now that is using the 0.21 build on the mythbuntu-trunk PPA?  Need someone who is to mention that they "work" for them on bug 200044
<mario_limonciell> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/200044
<directhex|work> just a "wfm" comment?
<rhpot1991_laptop> mario_limonciell: mythbuntu weekly builds work for me, good enough?
<directhex|work> are the packages based on -fixes or the release tarball? ISTR someone in #mythtv-users mentioning there's a major bug with Internal dvd playback on the release tarballs
<rhpot1991_laptop> also any idea if those new themes are gonna hit the trunk weekly builds?
<mario_limonciell> directhex|work, yeah a wfm comment is what's needed
<mario_limonciell> rhpot1991_laptop, yes
<mario_limonciell> the packages are the release tarball, i added that fix in for dvd playback yesterday though
<mario_limonciell> its not in weeklies yet
<directhex|work> mario_limonciell, right, okay, just checking
<mario_limonciell> please avoid mentioning it on the bug though, i really dont want to add confusion to the archive admins
<mario_limonciell> rhpot1991_laptop, those are a big upload.  been avoiding it because there is no nicely scripted way for adding it all to the PPA yet
<directhex|work> mario_limonciell, is there any scope for cherry-picking changesets? i'm going to work with greyfoxx this evening on a lingering upnp issue
<rhpot1991_laptop> mario_limonciell: which question did that yes answer
<mario_limonciell> rhpot1991_laptop, the wfm comment
<mario_limonciell> the second comment about the big upload was the to your second
<rhpot1991_laptop> directhex|work: I'd be very interested in any 360 upnp work
<rhpot1991_laptop> mario_limonciell: got it
<directhex|work> rhpot1991, mythvideo works. music/recordings don't
<mario_limonciell> directhex|work, not really, i mean as long as it gets done in a timely fashion, i'm happy to add changes that fix things and aren't invasive
<rhpot1991_laptop> directhex|work: I'm aware of that
<rhpot1991_laptop> but if anything changes I'd love to know about it
<directhex|work> rhpot1991_laptop, the 360 explicitly will not play mpeg2 over a network, so that's unlikely to change
<rhpot1991_laptop> directhex|work: I'm working on making mythexport be able to export recordings for the 360, gonna be hackjobish with symlinks though
<mario_limonciell> directhex|work, please specify that you used them from the mythbuntu-trunk PPA on gutsy.  the backporters are really nitpicky..
<Viaken> How can I change the default login session from xfce to openbox?
<jarle> Would be glad to get some help debugging this mythweb setup problem: http://pastebin.ca/936655 (I have had mythweb working just fine from a pre-built package, but now I have run into problems trying to install from svn...
<mario_limonciell> thanks directhex|work and rhpot1991_laptop .  back to work for me :)
<DJDarkstar> hello?
<directhex|work> that was productive wasn't it
<camelreef> laga, superm1 ping
<camelreef> is anyone aware of the DVD issues reported on the mythtv-users list? I may have experienced them
<camelreef> sound disappearing, and menu being badly rendered
<directhex|work> <mario_limonciell> the packages are the release tarball, i added that fix in for dvd playback yesterday though
<camelreef> woot
<camelreef> next obvious question: when is that built? ;o)
<camelreef> thanks directhex
<camelreef> that saves opening a bug
<camelreef> wtf? really? http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/321676#321676
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh perhaps he should know that everything on ubuntu comes from mythbuntu first
<jduggan> i suffered the problem
<jduggan> cp'd pasted the fix from trac and its fine
<camelreef> I tried to explain in the next post
<camelreef> jduggan, url ?
<jduggan> eh - someone pasted it in #mythtv yesterday evening, its bookmarked @ home but im in work atm
<camelreef> jduggan, foxmarks!
<jduggan> no thanks
<jduggan> :P
<jduggan> its a good idea in principle
<camelreef> works nicely for me
<jduggan> sure
<jduggan> i just dont like the idea of uploading all my bookmarks to some random server ;)
<camelreef> they can have my porn boorkmarks if they want
<npurciful_> i use foxmarks
<MythbuntuGuest38> Hello anzbodz there??
<surlyjak1> just 53 peepol...
<MythbuntuGuest38> Need help with my HVR-4000
<surlyjak1> we are going to need more info than that... ;-)
<MythbuntuGuest38> i am a noob...yes...i have already patched the diff bit when make menuconfig i always got an error 2
<MythbuntuGuest38> here is the message i always get:
<MythbuntuGuest38> make: Entering an unknown directory make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop. make: Leaving an unknown directory make[1]: *** [/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/scripts/kconfig/mconf] Error 2 make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/anus/Desktop/v4l-dvb/v4l' make: *** [menuconfig] Error 2 anus@anus-desktop:~/Desktop/v4l-dvb$
<MythbuntuGuest38> ps: somebody speaking german :)
<adaptr> no, you can rest easy
<MythbuntuGuest38> i'm trying to get these damn card working for about 3 weeks and don't know waht to do. i have mythbuntu 7.10
<MythbuntuGuest38> is there any german irc channel would be easier :)
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest38, not for Mythbuntu
<foxbuntu> ...or MythTV
<MythbuntuGuest38> do i have to install special packages to make menuconfig work???
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest38, no
<foxbuntu> you can try to do this however: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<foxbuntu> and try your build again
<MythbuntuGuest38> ok i'll try this
<MythbuntuGuest38> i opened the generic directory in /lib/modules and there is no build directory...sorry i'm a real noob pleas help me
<rhpot1991_laptop> anyone here have an antec fusion?
<laga> hey
<MythbuntuGuest54> MnDBnDr
<MnDBnDr> superm1, are you here?
<laga> MnDBnDr: no ;)
<laga> MnDBnDr: he's at work
<MnDBnDr> k
<MnDBnDr> thx
<hitme666> hi all
<hitme666> i have a memory problem with the mythbackend 0.21, any1 elge got this or maybe know how to fix ?
<laga> what memory problem?
<hitme666> its like a memory leak .. whern turning on backen its uses about 200mb ram .. after some time (4 hors away f.e.) its uses 1500mb
<hitme666> *backend
<laga> yes, that sounds like a memory leak
<hitme666> any1 else got that or is it my config? :(
<laga> my backend only uses 196M total, so it's probably related to your config.
<laga> hitme666: i'd suggest you file a bug in launchpad
<laga> and post as much information as possible
<laga> including meaningful snippets from the backend log etc
<hitme666> where i find this logs ?
<laga>  /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<hitme666> ty, checking the log now
<foxbuntu> hitme666, are you using IVTV driver based cards? (i.e. PVR-150)
<hitme666> i use a saa7134 device
<laga> hitme666: how much virtual memory does it use?
<hitme666> in xface taskman are 2 vaules
<hitme666> memory -1168472kb
<laga> xface?
<hitme666> xfce4
<hitme666> RSS 188175848kb
<foxbuntu> hitme666, a quick look at info about those drivers appears to be the fault of your memory leak
<hitme666> in "top" i can'T see it
<foxbuntu> hitme666, are you running mythbuntu?
<hitme666> yes
<foxbuntu> hitme666, is your system up to date?
<hitme666> beside kernel yes
<foxbuntu> open up mythbuntu control centre then
<hitme666> jap
<hitme666> open
<foxbuntu> click on advanced
<hitme666> k
<foxbuntu> enable the IVTV Driver TYweak
<foxbuntu> Tweak*
<hitme666> rtc also ?
<foxbuntu> you can...but not required unless you have video display issues
<hitme666> kk i leave it where it is then
<laga> foxbuntu: and that's gonna fix it?
<foxbuntu> laga, it might...I found some related information to this
<hitme666> should i reboot now ?
<foxbuntu> hitme666, click apply
<hitme666> did
<foxbuntu> then you can reboot
<hitme666> rebooting that system
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> if in a few hours you are having the same issue let us know...this is just my first guess
<hitme666> i will let him run over night to see if its habbens again
<foxbuntu> laga, i called it an ivtv driver tweak because 90% of the time its realted to that but its really a kernel tweak
<foxbuntu> hitme666, ok
<foxbuntu> laga, saa7143 cards still rely on v4l
<Chadders> Hi all could someone help me with a mythtv sound problem.
<Chadders> Anyone? It shouldnt take all but a week.....
<rhpot1991_laptop> !ask|Chadders
<rhpot1991_laptop> slow.... Chadders ask the question and if anyone knows they will answer
<rhpot1991_laptop> make sure you stick around for an answer
<rhpot1991_laptop> otherwise if there are no responses try the forums
<Chadders> Well basically when I playback a dvd the sound is so low I have to turn the tv volume up to the max.
<laga> .. and not the dev channel...
<laga> Chadders: in 0.21?
<hitme666> still looks same
<Chadders> its the one just before the latest version(March) came out. Is this 0.21. I'm not upto speed with the version.
<Chadders> Its the smae on all film files.
<laga> Chadders: what latest version? are you running the alpha version of mythbuntu 8.04?
<Chadders> How could I tell?
<hitme666> but i have 2 proccess with that name
<Chadders> I downloaded it about 6 months ago and I dont often get to play around with it much.
<rhpot1991_laptop> Chadders: dpkg -l mythtv-backend
<laga> Chadders: run lsb_release-d
<rhpot1991_laptop> will show you the version
<laga> Chadders: run lsb_release -d
<Chadders> 2 mins
<ubotu> Chadders: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<camelreef> superm1, http://lists.omnipotent.net/pipermail/lcdproc/2008-March/012145.html
<hitme666> myth backend still leaking
<hitme666> its from 200 to 300 mb since restart
<camelreef> call the plumber
<laga> camelreef: supermario1? :)
<Chadders> thats me told. Sorry I'm new to all this.
<camelreef> indeed! super mario is a plumber! superm1 hop to it! ;o)
<Chadders> Ok I am running Ubuntu 7.10 with MythTV version 0.20.20070821-1
<Chadders> It came as a complete package.
<laga> Chadders: did you always have that problem?
<Chadders> ohh yeah its never changed.
<Chadders> Infact I went and purchased an external sound card as the onboard one didnt work.
<Chadders> I read endless forums on the subject and nothing could get it working.
<laga> does it only happen for DVDs?
<Chadders> Ohh no its for anything coming out of the PC.
<Chadders> I've tried altering volume settings etc but nothing seems to work unless I am missing something.
<laga> even normal music?
<directhex> switch to alsa output
<Chadders> Yes for music also.
<directhex> i had major low volume issues with the default oss output
<Chadders> HOw do I do that
<Chadders> SOrry how?
<laga> music (outside of mythtv should already use alsa)
<directhex> yeah, it should
<directhex> in myth, find wherever the mixer setting is and change it to ALSA:default
<rhpot1991_laptop> I thought alsa was the default, could be wrong though
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991_laptop, it is default
<directhex> it is on anything vaguely recent
<directhex> but 0.20 isn't
<foxbuntu> it sounds like the pcm line is muted which happens allot off a fresh build (mine has done it on certian hardware)
<Chadders> I have the ALSA mixer on the screen but I dont see how I can get it as Default?
<hitme666> question: was there a hurge diff beside the 0.21 fixes and the 21 release from today ? becouse jesterday with fixes system was 100% working
<Chadders> It has quite a few Setings also. Some indicating Red. Perhaps I am stupid and I have something muted. All the ones I do see I have set to max.
<Chadders> Well whatever I have done may have solved the problem,
<Chadders> the tv is now only at 50%
<hitme666> foxbuntu: memory was up again on 410mb
<camelreef> laga, when do you estimate that a new build will be done with the DVD reading fixes? And where will it show up?
<laga> camelreef: it's already uploaded and on the mirrors i thought?
<laga> for hardy
<camelreef> laga, I'm set on the PPA for the gutsy backport
<laga> dunno about that
<camelreef> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu gutsy main
<hitme666> lol 80% cpu usage and memory is rasing again ... and its atm idle its supposed to start a recording in 24 minutes:( (mythbackend)
<camelreef> should I use deb http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu gutsy multiverse universe restricted main ?
<laga> hitme666: logs?
<hitme666> lemme put into a patebin, will take 1 min
<camelreef> laga, https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk/+archive still shows the original build
<laga> camelreef: then it hasn't been pushed yet
<hitme666> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5550/
<hitme666> log since last lignt .. today noon i upgraded kernel to the -12 but i still use the -11 becouse missing sound in -12 everything else is updatet
<foxbuntu> hit i am not sure what this server connect as clinet thing is that you have going on but i would start ther in googling it...it doesn't appear to be a memory leak so much as the backend is connecting to something over and over eatting up memory
<foxbuntu> hitme666, ^^
<laga> maybe it's some monitoring app..
<foxbuntu> laga, could be
<hitme666> where to look for ? is there a way to dump all my running process ?
 * hitme666 is a n00b in linux ;)
<laga> ps ax
<foxbuntu> hitme666, i suggest googling the log about the server connecting as a client
<foxbuntu> just copy that line from the log and google for it to see what you come up with
<hitme666> adding: Myth-TV-Server as a client (events: 0) <-- this you mean ?
<foxbuntu> yes
<hitme666> hmm from what i see the ipnp could be my problem
<hitme666> *upnp
<hitme666> i turned on the verbose mode + i disabled the upnp .. now lets see
<hitme666> seems to be stable now
<hitme666> maybe the windows systems in the network had to many medias in shares ^^
<rhpot1991_laptop> anyone have 0.21 and a windows box they can install on?
<frank_> rhpot1991_laptop: I don't have a windows box but why do you ask?
<rhpot1991_laptop> frank_: I have something that needs to be tested
<tyce_> so how long before it's added to gutsy?  anyone have a rough estimate?  I'm chompin at the bit here.
<directhex> before what is?
<rhpot1991_laptop> tyce_: its on its way, you can get it from the gutsy weekly trunk builds if you don't want to wait
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm assuming he is talking 0.21
<tyce_> I have the weekly builds in my sources, but I haven't seen it come across yet
<directhex> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/0.21.0-0ubuntu2/+build/535932
<rhpot1991_laptop> tyce_: which weekly builds?  It is in the trunk ones
<tyce_> oh no wonder...  I guess I have to the weekly builds for feisty
<rhpot1991_laptop> feisty?
<tyce_> deb http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu feisty multiverse universe restricted main
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats old
<tyce_> yeah, you're telling me...  I thought I had gusty up and going
<tyce_> the rest of my sources are gutsy...  can I simply swap feisty for gutsy in that file, or is there more to it then that?
<directhex> that's a 0.20.2 repo, not a 0.21 repo
<laga> um
<laga> for gutsy, you can use the weekly trunk builds now. to get 0.21 fixes.
<laga> beware, dvd playback is broken.
<directhex> laga, yes, he can, but /mythbuntu/ won'#t help
<tyce_> ok, don't use it
<directhex> /mythtbuntu-trunk/ is somewhat more productive
<laga> probably
<hitme666> foxbuntu: memory & cpu usage for backend now stable, seems that really was the upnp
<laga> hitme666: still file a bug report please
<hitme666> where i have to make that on a mythtv or ubuntu site ?
<laga> hitme666: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv
<hitme666> ty
<lime4x4> where would i look for why when i try to connect to my mythtv box thru terminal services as soon as i click on the mythtv desktop it crashes?
<laga> terminal services? what's that?
<directhex> lime4x4, i know this one!
<lime4x4> sorry meant terminal server client
<directhex> on the server, ensure that the vnc command includes "-extension XFIXES". i don't know about the standard mythbuntu setup, but on my ubuntu config, it's set in /etc/inetd.conf
<lime4x4> i don't even have that file on my myth box
<lime4x4> it's annoying cause i need to be able to remotley control this box. trying to do while it's attached to the tv sucks
<directhex> i don't know anything about how mythbuntu's vnc config works
<lime4x4> that makes 2 of us...lol
<Nikas> Hello! I want to send some files to a ftp-server from my mythbuntu-box every night. Whats the easiest way?
<Nikas> Some script in cron.daily..
<Tuv0k> my /dev/video0 is gone?!?
<Tuv0k> nothing physical has changed
<laga> and what has changed in the software?
<Tuv0k> how can that be?
<Tuv0k> updates
<Tuv0k> as per usual
<Tuv0k> last recording was today @15:00
<laga> on mythbuntu 7.10 oder 8.04?
<Tuv0k> 8.04
<Tuv0k> ubuntu
<Tuv0k> myth .21
<laga> probably the latest kernel update *shrug*
<laga> check dmesg
<Tuv0k> using the same kernel it worked on before
<Tuv0k> I have not changed kernel
<laga> are you sure? there was a kernel update the other day
<Tuv0k> see above
<Tuv0k> I don't allow kernel changes unless I change them
<laga> see dmesg
<Tuv0k> superm1, ?
<Tuv0k>   83.867200] Linux video capture interface: v2.00 yet myth can find no capture card
<superm1> tyce, backport was just approved for gutsy
<superm1> it should show up in ~1 day
<superm1> camelreef, please let me know what the response is.  their's no RSS feed on that thread, so it won't be easy for me to track
<staind9383> if i am going to upgrade to .21, i should take a db backup first to be safe, right?
<superm1> it does that during the upgrade afaik
<staind9383> is there a package for it i can install using apt-get or do i have to download it elsewhere
<superm1> when the database gets upgraded (when you start mythtv-setup for the first time after the upgrade)
<superm1> it places the backup in your recordings directory
<staind9383> ok
<tgm4883> heh, is that why my db is in there?
<superm1> yup
<superm1> caught me by surprise too
<staind9383> this does not seem to be appearing as up upgrade through apt
<superm1> its the first time you start mythtv-setup
<superm1> it backs things up
<staind9383> no i meant the package itself
<superm1> it just got added to gutsy backports
<superm1> so it will be a little till it gets around the mirrors
<staind9383> ok
<superm1> see https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/mythtv/0.21.0-0ubuntu2~gutsy1
<superm1> for more info
<superm1> its in the NEW queue right now
<Tuv0k> superm1, does the capture card create /dev/video0 itself?
<Tuv0k> because it has just disappeared
<superm1> Tuv0k, that depensd on the driver
<superm1> dmesg usually tells you errors about that kind of stuff
<Tuv0k> [   88.631201] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
<Tuv0k> no errors
<Tuv0k> its a pvr150
<staind9383> will mytharchive work on HD content captured via firewire?
<tgm4883> staind9383, depends
<staind9383> how so?
<tgm4883> some yes, some no
<tgm4883> unless they fixed it since last time I used it
<Tuv0k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256307
<Tuv0k> apprently this is not a new issue
<Tuv0k> never got an answer two years ago
<superm1> Tuv0k, dmesg | grep ivtv
<superm1> it's likely a firmware related problem
<tgm4883> actually, thats like 1.5 years ago
<Tuv0k> [   88.668208] ivtv:  Start initialization, version 1.1.0
<Tuv0k> [   88.668246] ivtv:  End initialization
<Tuv0k> the new .12 kernels have no text for me
<Tuv0k> 88.669944] lirc_pvr150: no version for "lirc_unregister_plugin" found: kernel tainted.
<superm1> Tuv0k, well see if the -11 kernel does this too still?
<superm1> rule out where the issue is then
<Tuv0k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117230
<tgm4883> staind9383, on HD content if the stream changes to SD during commercials, mytharchive use to freak out
<tgm4883> i'm not sure that is still the case
<Tuv0k> the -11 kernel has been recording and working fine until today
<Tuv0k> the above link is 1/06
<superm1> Tuv0k, okay well so does the -11 kernel still work?
<superm1> or did it stop working
<Tuv0k> no
<superm1> okay do you have the appropriate linux-ubuntu-modules packages installed?
<Tuv0k> the kernel works but /dev/video disapperared
<superm1> that's where the firmware comes from
<Tuv0k> always
<superm1> and how that devices gets made
<superm1> post your whole dmesg somewhere
<Tuv0k> I'll double check
<tgm4883> actually the above link is 9/06
<tgm4883> but that really is water under the bridge
<staind9383> tgm48834: it seems that it transcoded and burned part of the file...  i have a cut point to remove the first few seconds, but it seems to only have copied the first few seconds
<Tuv0k> http://pastebin.com/d669a7165
<tgm4883> [   88.669944] lirc_pvr150: no version for "lirc_unregister_plugin" found: kernel tainted.
<Tuv0k> and?
<Tuv0k> thats the remote
<superm1> Tuv0k, you're on a -rt kernel?
<Tuv0k> I already pasted that above
<Tuv0k> its was there when the card was working
<Tuv0k> superm1, yes
<superm1> well thats the -11, i thought you said the -12 doesnt work?
<Tuv0k> I did
<Tuv0k> the -12 does not work
<Tuv0k> -11 does
<Tuv0k> always has
<Tuv0k> until the card disappeared today?
<superm1> okay so dmesg from -12 would be a lot more useful...
<Tuv0k> I can't
<Tuv0k> because -12 does not work
<Tuv0k> no text
<Tuv0k> no boot text
<Tuv0k> no desktop text
<Tuv0k> nothing
<superm1> can you ssh into it?
<tgm4883> incompatible kernel modules?
<Tuv0k> no, its my main box
<Tuv0k> I don't have another atm
<superm1> brb  im gonna boot into -12 :)
<Tuv0k> k
<staind9383> where does the log form mytharchive goto?
<laga> in your temporary directory
<superm1> -12 works for me
<tgm4883> any more updates/upgrades that you need to do?
<staind9383> so mythtranscode is not working with my cutlist it appears
<staind9383> Failed while running mythtranscode to cut commercials and/or clean up an mpeg2 file.
<staind9383> Result: 34816, Command was mythtranscode --mpeg2 --honorcutlist -c 2750 -s 2008-03-09T16:30:00 -o /var/lib/mytharchive//work/1/tmp
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-11
<staind9383> does mythtranscode let you cut out the leadin to a clip?
<superm1> yup
<staind9383> hrm
<staind9383> where does mythtranscode log to?>
<superm1> check /var/log?
<superm1> probably /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log gets it
<staind9383> is it on its own or in with the front / backend logs
<staind9383> o
<staind9383> 2008-03-10 19:51:05.884 Unknown video codec:
<staind9383> that does not sound good
<superm1> this from firewire?
<staind9383> yea
<superm1> some firewire recordings i havent been able to transcode in the past
<superm1> but this was ages ago
<superm1> that i did firewire
<staind9383> i'm gonna see if it works withou the cutlist in place
<staind9383> Result: 34816, Command was mythtranscode --mpeg2 --honorcutlist -c 2750 -s 2008-03-09T16:30:00 -o /var/lib/mytharchive//work/1/tmp
<staind9383> could that extra slash in the output param screw that sommand up?
<staind9383> *command
<superm1> not afaik
<staind9383> i'm seeing a floating point exception right before mythtranscode fails in the mythburn.log file
<superm1> staind9383, what cpu?
<staind9383> a64 x2 3600+
<staind9383> when i try to transcode the vid through the frontend, the transcode job errors out also
<staind9383> failed status 139 in frontend
<superm1> are you on the am64 builds?
<staind9383> yea
<superm1> or the 32 bit..
<superm1> hm
<superm1> thats really bzr then
<superm1> does apport catch the FPE?
<staind9383> i have the transcode profiles on the defaulst... maybe that is it
<staind9383> i'm not sure what that means
<superm1> floating point exception
<superm1> apport is a service  that catches crashes
<staind9383> ahh
<superm1> can you look in /var/crash
<superm1> and see if a report was made?
<staind9383> sure
<staind9383> there are 2 reports
<staind9383> -rw-------  1 sean   sean    6492336 2008-03-10 19:37 _usr_bin_mythtranscode.1000.crash
<staind9383> -rw-------  1 mythtv mythtv 12815182 2008-03-10 20:45 _usr_bin_mythtranscode.107.crash
<superm1> great!
<superm1> check and see if you have apport-gtk installed
<staind9383> ok i installed
<superm1> okay reboot
<superm1> it starts with your login and there is a boot service for it
<superm1> with any luck it will tell you hey i've got some crash reports
<superm1> what you want me to do with them
<staind9383> i didnt get any notification or anything
<superm1> okay there is a cmd line tool to force the crash report generation then
<superm1> /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk -c FILE
<superm1> should do it..
<staind9383> send to developers?
<superm1> that's us :)
<superm1> it will do a fancy retrace on the crash report
<staind9383> i see a whole buncha stack traces
<staind9383> i tried to cat the file before i did the apport thing, ended up with a mess of a terminal screen
<superm1> oh yeah.
<superm1> so do that on both your crashes
<superm1> hopefully in the future it will make those automatically
<superm1> but once the retracing service runs on the bug that you submit, we'll see if the trace is any godo
<superm1> good even
<staind9383> i'm going to attach my backend logs and mythburn.log also
<staind9383> might as well i guess
<staind9383> bug number 200818
<staind9383> superm1: what is the bug retracing service?
<superm1> staind9383, it will automatically handle things for your bug
<staind9383> i see
<staind9383> btw is 0.21 going to show as an upgrade through the apt-get command?
<superm1> staind9383, you're not on 0.21?
<staind9383> no, .20
<superm1> oh well things may be much better in 0.21
<superm1> it will show up in gutsy-backports within the next 1-2 days
<superm1> either that or its available via a weekly build
<staind9383> to get it before then, just download off of here? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/mythtv/0.21.0-0ubuntu2~gutsy1
<superm1> yeah if the binaries have showed up there you can
<MythbuntuGuest93> nick JoshT76
<MythbuntuGuest93> hi
<JoshT76> got a new pvr-150 with the mce remote, but the commands dont repeat
<JoshT76> like the volume up, if i hold it only one bump up of the volue, it doesn't keep going, any suggestions?
<staind9383> is there a 0.21 branch for the weekly builds, or is the 0.20 one that is listed on the mythbuntu site the only one?
<superm1> staind9383, see /t.  it's explained there
<JoshT76> hi superm1
<staind9383> see where?
<superm1> staind9383, in the topic
<staind9383> o
<superm1> there is a url to gossamer threads
<superm1> i explained how things are going to work for it
<superm1> hi JoshT76
<JoshT76> how can i get the commands to repeat from the remote?
<superm1> see mythbuntu-lirc-generator --help
<superm1> there is a delay and repeat feature
<superm1> you can tweak them from there
<JoshT76> ty
<IceWewe> ok, little problem, and I know it's my fault...
<IceWewe> the command: 'nuvexport-xvid --nice 10 --input="%FILE%"' doesn't work
<IceWewe> "Input filename does not match the MythTV recording name format and no matching file could be found in the MythTV database."
<rhpot1991> did you install nuvexport?
<IceWewe> rhpot1991: yes
<rhpot1991> check your backend log and see what file it is trying to use, then verify it exists
<rhpot1991> /var/log/mythtv
<IceWewe> rhpot1991: I don't see any output from nuvexport in that log
<tuvook> superm1, you ever come up with any idea why my /dev/video0 pulled a houdini?
<superm1> tuvook, if your -12 kernel isn't booting, you've got bigger issues to worry about
<rhpot1991> IceWewe: ah you are executing that by hand and not a user job right?
<tuvook> superm1, how so if -11 was working perfectly? Also, I did not say -12 was not booting, but booting without any text that was visible.
<tuvook> I'd hate to have unrelated issues conflated you know?
<superm1> well than ssh into it
<tuvook> again
<tuvook> I can't
<superm1> why?
<tuvook> its the only box?
<superm1> no windows box or anything ?
<tuvook> I would have already done so:(
<superm1> tuvook, well there was a "newer" -12 kernel today
<superm1> there has been 2 of them
<superm1> did you try the second yet?
<tuvook> yes, no change, I was hoping the newer one would have fixed the issue
<tuvook> I tried the -rt and generic
<superm1> well your boots from those kernels should still show up /var/log/syslog
<superm1> so you can retrieve information on what was happening...
<tuvook> right now I'm at a completely different locale, and that box is off, so I can't check on it or ssh into it
<tuvook> these types of snags are disheartening
<tuvook> it worked right up until 1500 yesterday
<tuvook> nothing in dmesg
<tuvook> only the myth log showed no capture devices
<tuvook> but no reason why
<superm1> well hopefully its nothing major, i mean you are the first (only) person to report these types of issues
<tuvook> great
<tuvook> besides the two links I posted earlier
<tuvook> I had googled those
<tuvook> from 1.5 yrs ago
<tuvook> so its not so strange
<tuvook> but even those post never recieved a reply
<superm1> well those aren't necessarily related though
<tuvook> which is a bad omen
<superm1> a LOT has changed on ivtv
<tuvook> not neccessarily no
<tuvook> since yesterday that much has changed?
<superm1> and the fact that you have other issues going on at the same time
<superm1> those were 2006
<superm1> those two links you posted
<tuvook> kernels not working in ubuntu has not be a rare thing from my experience
<tuvook> thats why I keep at least two old kernels around
<superm1> both the links were 2006, i just double checked
<tuvook> right
<tuvook> so nothing should have changed that much in ivtv to have affected me?
<superm1> but as for the since "yesterday", the -12 kernel has been in development for some time
<superm1> so the changelog is a bit long
<superm1> so its not really a "since yesterday" kind of thiing
<superm1> its more of a over the last few weeks
<tuvook> :/
<superm1> just the -12 was /released' yesterday
<superm1> and as for kernels not working ubuntu not being a rare thing, do realize that our git tree track's upstream's git tree
<superm1> they go hand in hand
<superm1> we take a snapshot at the release, and then pull in fixes
<superm1> so if anything it should be more feature filled/stable than others
<tuvook> I have someone turning that box on, going to try to ssh into it from very remote
<camelreef> hmm, mornng all
<camelreef> morning
<camelreef> superm1, I guess the builds ara happening somewhere?
<superm1> hi camelreef
<superm1> you mean the backports?
<camelreef> yeah
<camelreef> an ubuntu1 or ubuntu2
<camelreef> for Gutsy
<superm1> well they got built, they are considered NEW though
<superm1> so they need one more ack from an archive admin before they're let through
<camelreef> are they still on the PPA or in the real build queues?
<superm1> real build queues
<superm1> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/mythtv/0.21.0-0ubuntu2~gutsy1
<camelreef> OK, I'll remove the PPA source and wait for the backports to come in
<superm1> should hopefully be today/tomorrow
<camelreef> cool
<camelreef> anything was done to tha backend since the PPA? mine died during the night
<superm1> only to the frontend for the dvd bug
<camelreef> ah
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> Mar 11 06:42:07 favia kernel: [44620.299874] mythbackend[16174] general protection rip:2b86aa9a4cb9 rsp:51823df0 error:0
<superm1> ooh yuck
<superm1> out of memory?
<superm1> or what was the cause?
<camelreef> don't know
<superm1> and did you get an apport crash report out of it?
<camelreef> I've seen the process grow quite a lot yesterday
<superm1> like how much?'
<superm1> unusually, unacceptably?
<camelreef> from 60 to 200 MB
<superm1> whew
<superm1> that's pretty bad i think
<superm1> do you by chance have a lot of other things on your network that speak UPnP?
<camelreef> there was some other guy on the channel talking about it oo
<camelreef> I have nothing
<camelreef> UPnP-wise
<camelreef> that I know of
<superm1> well maybe consider turning off UPnP in /etc/default/mythtv-backend then
<superm1> that is what i heard the cause to be
<superm1> but you're only the second instance i've heard
<camelreef> got the .crash file
<camelreef> want it in a bug ?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> file it with apport though
<camelreef> on your way
<superm1> so the retracing service catches it
<camelreef> ah
<superm1> /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk -c FILE
<camelreef> Sorry, the program "mythbackend" closed unexpectedly
<camelreef> Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<superm1> well that's not as fun
<camelreef> I assumed...
<superm1> how big is the crash report?
<camelreef> 32K
<superm1> that's it?
<camelreef> yup
<superm1> well i doubt there is anything useful in a 32k crash report.
<camelreef> the machine must have run out of RAM to even do a proper report
<superm1> usually those are 8 megs or bigger
<camelreef> how do you stop UPnP ?
<superm1> edit /etc/default/mythtv-backend
<superm1> and you add some switches
<superm1> --noupnp
<superm1> gets added into the appropriate variable
<camelreef> in EXTRA-ARGS ?
<superm1> that sounds right
<superm1> make sure you uncomment it
<superm1> camelreef, thanks for sticking up for us in that thread.  I'm gonna head to bed.  hopefully that UPnP disable helps you
<camelreef> good nght
<camelreef> I show appreciation the way I can
<clarkey> hi im having troubble upgrading to 8.04 I get an error : failed to fetch http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/pool/universe/d/db4.3/libdb4.3_4.3.29-11_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<clarkey> any ideas
<clarkey> ?
<Nasha> Hello ppl, im getting error "Hash Sum mismatch" when i try to apt-get update, can anyone shed some light?
<Nasha> Anybody?
<M0nk3Eee> hi all can anyone tell me how long they think it will be until the new version of mythtv which has recently been released will hit the ubuntu 7.10 repo?
<directhex|work> M0nk3Eee, which ubuntu 7.10 repo?
<jduggan> M0nk3Eee: you can grab trunk from repos now if youre in a rush
<jduggan> they've proven pretty stable for me
<directhex|work> 0.21.0-0ubuntu2~gutsy1
<directhex|work> PUBLISHED: Gutsy pocket Backports in component multiverse and section graphics
<directhex|work>     * Published 12 hours ago
<M0nk3Eee> jduggan, i already have mythtv installed from the universe repo i think its version 0.20.2 and its working fine but i don´t really know how i would go about installing the newer version
<M0nk3Eee> when they replease iet in the universe repo then i guess i will just get an update notification to automate the process
<M0nk3Eee> i do have some experience of installing from source but i wasn´t sure what would happen when i use synaptic to remove my current myth setup, will it remove the sql database as well?
<directhex|work> multiverse, not universe
<directhex|work> and there are five multiverses. gutsy, gutsy-security, gutsy-updates, gutsy-proposed, and gutsy-backports
<directhex|work> 0.21 has already been published in gutsy-backports
<M0nk3Eee> okay, they have always confused a bit
<directhex|work> gutsy is the software which was in the release at time of release, and is immutable. gutsy-security are security fixes. gutsy-updates are updated packages which may break functionality of older versions, but are generaly desireable. gutsy-proposed are updates which haven't yet been deemed worthy of putting into one of the other sections. gutsy-backports are *major* updates to apps that will change behaviour guaranteed
<M0nk3Eee> okay, so i should be able to enable the gutsy-backports in the sources file then run and update
<directhex|work> system/administration/software sources. updates tab, tick the box
<M0nk3Eee> will the update procedure remove my myth first? or simply upgrade the version to the newest ones, I guess it wont mess with my directory structures and settings file, for instance the configs telling it where to store recorded programs and where to look for divx and the like
<M0nk3Eee> Am i right in thinking the .mythtv folder in my home directory contains all the custom configs and this will be enought to configure the new version installed in order to make it seem very similar to my current setup with just with the added features?
<directhex|work> all your settings are stored in the database
<directhex|work> .mythtv serves no real purpose anymore on 0.21 anyway, since backend discovery is automatic
<M0nk3Eee> thanks for you help directhex|work
<hugolp> directhex|work:  how does mytht front end finds the myth back end?
<directhex|work> hugolp, UPnP
<hugolp> ok
<jduggan> speaking of upnp, my xbox 360 doesnt find any videos from my mythvideo store (which myth sees fine), and theyre all xvid/divx - does anyone know of any reason why? any bugs etc?
<directhex|work> should work fine. are the files in the mythvideo database, or are you using file browser mode?
<jduggan> theyre in the database
<MythbuntuGuest19> hey all
<MythbuntuGuest19> I have comcast for my tv service.  It's not digital so I only get the first 60 channels or so.  I was wondering two things.  What card should I get if I want to get both HD and the normal stations.  I only have about 10 HD stations, it's all my local stuff.  And the second thing is, what card has the best quality?  I have two pv150's and one pv500.  On my 42"LCD it doesn't look as good as when I'm watching tv through just the tv.  I adju
<sebrock> On the site it says that 8.04 Alpha 3 is not compatible with any 0.20.2 distro. Does this then include the backend?
<laga> sebrock: yes.
<sebrock> sorry it does NOT work with 0.20.2 backends?
<laga> yes, it does not work with 0.20.2 backends
<sebrock> why?
<sebrock> Has the backend changed that much?
<laga> yes
<laga> protocol version and the database schema has changed
<sebrock> any good way to update this on the backend? or is it installation all over again?
<laga> is your backend using gutsy? you can use the mythbuntu trunk repository, although.. i think you can just use the backports repository
<sebrock> my backend is a manual install on feisty
<laga> update your manuel install then?
<laga> manual*
<laga> hum.
<laga> i just read the link in the topic (the one pointing to the mythtv-users ML).
<sebrock> mmm,... yeah... will that be seamless? or is it a lot of hassle. I think I tried it once and everything got erased from scratch
<laga> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/321676#321676<- i shouldn't have read it.
<laga> sebrock: um, i don't know. you installed it from source, so youhave to update it :)
<laga> sebrock: maybe you can "make uninstall" first from your old source
<laga> and then compile the new stuff
<sebrock> mmm what a hassle
<laga> you can even recompile the 0.21 packages on feisty.
<sebrock> I was just waiting for a new frontend
<sebrock> Thought it would work fine with my backend
<laga> nope
<sebrock> shait
<laga> sebrock: remove your manual install and rebuild the packages from hardy i'd say
<laga> and get a backup first, of course
<sebrock_> Yeah, I just wonder what will happen to all my saved settings /MythWeb etc...
<laga> saved settings? they're in the database usually
<laga> not all of them. channel icons etc are not
<frank_> sebrock_: the mythtv in hardy is basically a prerelease of 0.21 I think.
<sebrock_> yeah - you said that I have to update the backend in order for this to work
<sebrock_> I got standalone frontend / backend
<sebrock_> 0.20.20070821-1 branches/release-0-20-fixes
<laga> channel icons should be preserved, though. mythtv usually doesn't go around and deletes stuff in ~/.mythtv/ randomly :)
<sebrock_> thats what my backend looks like
<sebrock_> what about the settings in DB on backend?
<laga> the DB is upgraded. get a database backup so you can go back easily
<sebrock_> ok so nothing gets removed?
<laga> usually not, unless something goes wrong
<sebrock_> ok
<sebrock_> so in order to upgrade my backend, how would I proceed? first backup of cause
<sebrock_> maybe wait for a backport for feisty?
<laga> there won't be a backport for feisty, at least not an official one
<sebrock_> oh
<sebrock_> so...
<sebrock_> I'm not very good on this... what would be the best way for me to upgrade to .21 backend from 0.20.2 I have now thats taken from Feisty rep?
<laga> oh, so it's not a mnual install?
<laga> i thought youhad installed from source
<sebrock_> ehm, no I had my thoughts elsewhere sorry
<sebrock_> its from the feisty rep, was a time ago tho
<laga> rebuild the hardy packages or file a bug report, maybe we'll do a feisty backport too.. it's not that hard since it builds just fine, just someone needs to push it to the ppa
<laga> (and i cant do that)
<sebrock_> ok If I decide to rebuild the hardy packages, how is that done...
<laga> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu
<laga> sebrock_: ^^
<swien> I've got some strange bug with latest 8.04 beta of mythbuntu. All OSD Elements just disappeared.
<sebrock_> tnx will check it out
<laga> sebrock_: report it :)
<sebrock_> laga where to=?
<laga> sorry, i meant swien
<swien> I just wanted to know if its already a known thing.
<laga> sebrock_: although i don't know if it'll be  able to backport from hardy easily, you'll have to figure that out
<sebrock_> ok
<sebrock_> laga: well there is nothing to backport yet :/
<laga> sebrock_: use the drb-src line for the trunk PPA then
<laga> sebrock_: use the deb-src line for the trunk PPA then
<sebrock_> hmmm...
<sebrock_> I wonder if its not time for a dist-upgrade
<sebrock_> but then again... that usually means a lot of hassle with different stuff
<laga> :)
<laga> yup
<laga> my backend is feisty, too :)
<laga> for exactly that reason
<sebrock_> so have you updated?
<laga> i'm building my own packages (whichi can't give you to you because i'm using two not-so-stable patches)
<sebrock_> ok...
<sebrock_> gah
<sebrock_> is there no way to make a permanent solution thats not depending on the dist that much
<laga> it doesn't depend on the distro, you just need to rebuild the packages. or the mythbuntu people cacan do it.. we just didn't think anyone was still using feisty
<raceme> perhaps some dependencies are not available in feisty (qt4?)
<laga> no, it builds just fine.
<laga> mythtv does not use qt4 (yet)
<sebrock_> laga, what would you suggest? Maybe it's time for me to learn how to build it myself...
<sebrock_> anyhow, If I build it myself, will that be an upgrade or will it mess with my current settings?
 * laga blinks
<laga> sebrock_: i think you have just asked me those settings for the third time today. both of them.
<sebrock_> mm ok... so they will be fine
<sebrock_> Im just worried, that happened to me once and I spent a few days to get it all back
<sebrock_> had no backups at that point
<raceme> about that, i'm building a media center; what do you think is the better way to be up to date: use a packaged version with mythbuntu, use compilation with gentoo, ... ?
<sebrock_> could you point me to where I can get more info on building it myself
<rhpot1991_laptop> raceme: well this is an ubuntu IRC channel so most people here will tell you ubuntu
<laga> sebrock_: use prevu or pbuilder or debuild if you don't mind installing all those -dev packages on your normal system. i'm sure the process of rebuilding packages is documented at wiki.ubuntu.com
<rhpot1991_laptop> raceme: http://www.mythbuntu.com/auto-builds has weekly stable and trunk builds
<laga> sebrock_: if you're scared of losing your system, make a backup :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> should be up to date enough
<sebrock_> laga: pbuilder seems quite straight forward really
<laga> sebrock_: unless you want to build the plugins :) you will need the D70results hook so pbuilder "sees" your mythtv packages you've built
<sebrock_> god dammit, I knew iit...
<sebrock_> D70results?
<laga> it's not hard :)
<laga> sebrock_: see the ubuntu wiki..
<surlyjake> anyone have experience streaming to xbox 360's here?
<rhpot1991_laptop> surlyjake: kinda
<surlyjake> have a good link or some solid advice?
<rhpot1991_laptop> it only does mpeg4/h264/wmv that live in your myth recordings dir
<rhpot1991_laptop> s/recordings/videos/
<sebrock_> laga, I cant find anything with that tag....
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm working on an upgrade to mythexport to be able to export your recordings so they will stream to it properly
<surlyjake> so it doesn't "transcode" your media to windows friendly formats?
<rhpot1991_laptop> nope
<raceme> rhpot1991_laptop: thanks i didn't know this builds... i'm at ease with debian / ubuntu so I prefer this way :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> you need to do that yourself
<surlyjake> so what is the feature called that needs to be enabled?
<directhex|work> surlyjake, in order to do what?
<rhpot1991_laptop> surlyjake: its not a feature, you either need to do it yourself or wait for me to finish it
<rhpot1991_laptop> will show up here at some point: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythExport
<surlyjake> sorry...  so to stream to an xbox what is the feature called that needs to be enabled?
<directhex|work> surlyjake, UPnP
<surlyjake> ok. thanks.
<directhex|work> surlyjake, it ought to work as standard
<rhpot1991_laptop> but only as I described it above
<directhex|work> indeed
<directhex|work> press X or Y to switch media source, then pick the mythtv machine
<rhpot1991_laptop> X
<directhex|work> from the video section of the media blade
<directhex|work> i forget the xbox button naming conventions. i grew up with the SNES
<rhpot1991_laptop> I remember its X cause thats the blue one
<rhpot1991_laptop> and I was just messing with it a few days ago
<sebrock_> wait, laga I just want to make the backend package... The frontend I use the one from your site...
<sebrock_> That should imply I dont need to worry about the plugins?
<directhex|work> as long as you don't want mythweb, sure
<sebrock_> how is that?
<sebrock_> oh yeah right thats on the backend
<sebrock_> does that need recompiling aswell? I already have that installed... is that not working either then?
<rhpot1991_laptop> directhex|work: as long as the protocol matches shouldn't mythweb work?
<directhex|work> rhpot1991_laptop, yep.
<laga> sebrock_: mythweb doesn't need compiling. you probably can just install it from svn manually, but that'll require some manual setup then.. setting up the D70results hook might be less painful
<sebrock_> I could not find anything on D70results
<sebrock_> google gives me 1 hit :P
<laga> sebrock_: (i'm assuming the mythweb package works on feisty)
<sebrock_> yes it works fine now
<laga> the 0.21 packages that is
<laga> googling for D70results gives me 47 hits, with the first one being http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206382
<sebrock_> um. the 0.21 on feisty?
<sebrock_> strange I had one hit before
<laga> sebrock_: you currently have 0.20 on feisty. you want 0.21. assuming the 0.21 mythweb packages, once backported, work fine on feisty, it'll be less painful than installing it manually
<sebrock_> ok
<sebrock_> well Im gonna perform a backup now and try creating a package from the .dsc package
<sebrock_> if not, just to try to learn
<sebrock_> so setting this D70result hook might then work with the current Mythtweb?
<laga> setting the D70result hook will allow you to build mythplugins 0.21 which contains mythweb
<sebrock_> ok
<camelreef> Good afternoon from Scotland
<laga> morning camelreef. thanks for speaking up on #mythtv-users :)
<camelreef> heh
<camelreef> the guy was complaining al backwards, damn-it!
 * camelreef is happy, he has his Matrix Orbital working without holding an old Feisty lcdproc anymore
<MythbuntuGuest46> hi all
<camelreef> I was apparently hit with the UPnP memory leak last night
<camelreef> even apport could not find enough RAM to do a proper report
<camelreef> turning UPnP off prevents the backen from exploding in a few hours
<camelreef> hi MythbuntuGuest46
<camelreef> that leak is pretty nasty, what can i do to help
<camelreef> ?
<laga> camelreef: ouch :/
<rhpot1991_laptop> camelreef: do you have any upnp stuff on your network?
<waini> hi
<laga> camelreef: do you know to use valgrind?
<laga> camelreef: what kind of upnp devices do you have on your network?
<laga> camelreef: it'd be most useful if you could do some debugging.
<laga> laga: valgrind --leak-check=full --error-limit=no --log-file=logfile -v -- mythbackend <usual options> | tee backend.log
<laga> and then post logfile and backend.log
<laga> to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/200761
<laga> camelreef: adding --show-reachable=yes to the valgrind arguments would be helpful, too
<camelreef> laga, valgring, hell no!
<camelreef> valgrind
<camelreef> I have no UPnP device, so it's not like I really care, in fact
<laga> oh, it happens even without UPnp devices
<laga> camelreef: it'd be most helpful for anyone else who has the problem
<camelreef> I have seen someone complain about it too yesterday
<waini> is it possible to use mythtv-packages form hardy-tree with gusty?
<laga> camelreef: yes
<camelreef> waini, a backport is in the pipeline
<waini> when will mythtv 0.21 be availible? (as package in the tree)
<waini> ok
<laga> in  a few days
<camelreef> waini, turn on the backports in synaptic, and wait for a day or 2, the upgrade to 0.21 will come
<waini> thanks
<waini> thanks
<camelreef> laga, let me see if anyone is using Myth at home, if no one, I'll stop the backend and restart it with valgrind
<camelreef> will there be a dumped result that I should post anywhere ?
<laga> camelreef: yes, logfile and backend.log
<camelreef> o
<camelreef> k
<laga> camelreef: see the valgrind cmdline i posted :)
<camelreef> seen
<laga> thanks for helping us out here
<laga> i dont see it on my box
<camelreef> installing valgrind
<camelreef> laga, valgrind --leak-check=full --error-limit=no --show-reachable=yes --log-file=logfile -v -- /usr/bin/mythbackend --daemon --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log --pidfile /var/run/mythtv/mythbackend.pid | tee backend.log
<laga> yeah, looks good
<Viaken> So, I'm trying to get 0.21, but there's a broken dependency... libmyth-perl: Depends: libnet-upnp-perl which is a virtual package.
<Viaken> I didn't see it mentioned in the thread or on the forum.
 * laga looks in his crystal ball and sees that Viaken is using ubuntu gutsy
 * Viaken sees laga is right
<laga> Viaken: if you're using the -backports repo, it's possible that it'll take a while before the perl package shows up
<Viaken> ah ok :)
<laga> i think it was backported ;)
<Viaken> I'll wait around then. Thanks :)
<camelreef> laga, memcheck has already eaten beyond a full core
<camelreef> ah, a bit less than one now
<camelreef> hungry little beast....
<laga> camelreef: you can cancel it then.. ifg it's already using a lot of RAM
<laga> ctrl+c
<camelreef> 237M so far
<camelreef> 240
<camelreef> bah, let it eat as much as it can, the system is idle atm
<laga> maybe it'll be more obvious what the problem is if it eats more
<camelreef> exactly what I was thinking
<camelreef> is valgrind's output human readable ?
<laga> i dont know, i've never used it before :)
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> 260M
<camelreef> 399M
<camelreef> 339M
<camelreef> it's starting to seriously eat the disk cache
<laga> camelreef: then ctrl+c it so we can get some logs to the mythtv devs :)
<camelreef> not close enough to the crashyet ;o)
<camelreef> you will want a bug to go with that, I guess
<camelreef> with the valgrind logs
<laga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/200761 <- i think you can just attach them here.
<laga> hum, would have been even better with the debug symbols, but maybe that's not needed
<camelreef> I'll have to send it a kill signal, I left the --daemon option on
<laga> heh :)
<camelreef> 350M
<camelreef> without UPNP it stays at 88M
<camelreef> I do have about 44 GB of music, not too many recordings or movies
<camelreef> laga, is it normal for the backen.log to be empty ?
<camelreef> backend.log
<laga> camelreef: it's probably not needed..
 * laga is headed out, ttyl
<waini> why is the 0.21 version here (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mythtv/) available and here not (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mythtv&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all)
<waini> and my synaptics also can not dind the 0.21 version (backports enabled)
<camelreef> because you are not patient enough ;o)
<camelreef> things are getting built, mirrored, and all is not complete, synched, etc...
<camelreef> grab a beer, watch a movie, have fun with your kids, and when you come back, all will be wonderful
<rhpot1991_laptop> waini: prob still a few depends that aren't done in it
<sebrock_> laga, I've got a problem. Im trying to follow the ubuntu guide you've found for me. And I get this: line 28: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"' when trying to do: sudo pbuilder update --override-config. THis is what is in my .pbuilderrc: http://www.pastebin.ca/938428
<sebrock_> I dont even know what that output means
<sebrock_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206382
<camelreef> waini-whining ?
<camelreef> too similar for comfort
 * camelreef is going back home, ttyl
<rhpot1991_laptop> anyone want to tell me if I am retarded or if its something with my network at home, every time I try to view a asx stream from away I get a password prompt that none of my username/passwords work in
<rhpot1991_laptop> does it work for anyone else?
<sebrock_> nevermind
<Nikas> hmm. I got 0.21 final from the weekly trunk. Now when the backport are done i get new updates for my frontend and some other stuff? Is that right?
<Nikas> Like the Frontend: 0.21.0-0ubuntu0mythbuntu1 from weekly trunk and now backport wants to install 0.21.0-0ubuntu2~gutsy1
<Nikas> maybe the same?
<Koffa> will there be an upgrade path from 7.10 to 8.04?
<Koffa> the 'not compatible' warning on the website is... weird...
<rhpot1991_laptop> Koffa: besides upgrading your OS?
<rhpot1991_laptop> the problem is a frontend and backend need the same protocol to talk to each other, and 0.21 and 0.20.2 have different protocols
<rhpot1991_laptop> therefor if you don't upgrade both they wont work together
<Koffa> of course
<Koffa> so that's what it means
<Koffa> so dist-upgrade or update-manager -c should do the trick?
<sebrock_> laga: http://www.pastebin.ca/938482
<Koffa> I got cinergy c -- anyone have any experience with that? 7.10's kernel didn't support it and when I used hg I got some channels tuned but some muxes crash it while scanning
<rhpot1991_laptop> Koffa: you should be able to just upgrade the system the same way you would upgrade ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Koffa> k
<Koffa> "It is very important to note that this release is not compatible with Mythbuntu 7.10 or any other MythTV 0.20.2 based distribution."
<Koffa> that's what threw me off... I have front+back on the same comp :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats mythbuntu 7.10 with the 0.20.2 mythtv builds
<rhpot1991_laptop> nothing about the OS gets in the way, just the mythtv part of it
<rhpot1991_laptop> I run 0.21 on gutsy with the weekly trunk builds
<Koffa> I'm not missing anything on 0.20, but I'd like to get that cinergy c to work :)
<frank_> Koffa: what is cinergy?
<Koffa> terratec cinergy c
<Koffa> pci dvb-c -card
<rhpot1991_laptop> sorry don't have any idea on that
<Koffa> should probably try that with the latest alpha before returning it :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> Koffa: new alpha comes out tonight (or is scheduled to)
<Koffa> ok, thanks for info :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> have you tried the forums?  that normally works better for hardware support
<rhpot1991_laptop> easier to find someone who might have that card
<Koffa> I found out how to get it supported in the first place by googling some forums but the module I compiled wasn't stable
<Koffa> I'll rather try with newer pre-built kernel than try to tweak it by hand :)
<Koffa> and 8.04 is right around the corner, right?-)
<rhpot1991_laptop> a few months I think
<Koffa> well next month if it's not late
<rhpot1991_laptop> the alpha runs on top of 8.04 actually
<Koffa> indeed
<Koffa> 8.04 is LTS again <3
<myth-newb> I just upgraded my ide dvd rom to a sata dvd rom and now it will not play dvds it says missing plug in?
<rhpot1991_laptop> myth-newb: mythtv 0.21?
<myth-newb> mythbuntu 7.10
<myth-newb> not sure what mythtv version it is
<rhpot1991_laptop> dpkg -l mythtv-backend
<sebrock_> 0.20.2
<sebrock_> reinstall the DVD plugin maybe
<myth-newb> im an noob
<myth-newb> do you mean the codecs?
<rhpot1991_laptop> mythdvd if you are 0.20.2
<rhpot1991_laptop> your system might be poinging /dev/dvd at the wrong place since you went IDE to SATA
<myth-newb> how do i rectify this
<rhpot1991_laptop> myth-newb: depends what the problem is, I'd verify /dev/dvd works first
<rhpot1991_laptop> play a dvd in vlc or something
<camelreef> good evening from Scotland
<tritium> Hi camelreef.
<camelreef> the Multirec of .21 rocks
<camelreef> I have 9 tuners at this point
<tritium> Wow.
<camelreef> and recording a thing on a channel you are already watching does not confuse the system no ends anymore
<camelreef> 3 virtuals on each physical
<camelreef> 2x DVB-T and 1x DVB-S
<tritium> Nice.
<camelreef> system here: http://www.youplala.net/linux/home-theater-pc
<tritium> :)
<javatexan> can ubuntu handle blu ray writables?
<Koffa> w00t
<Koffa> well that is a reason enough to upgrade to .21 :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> javatexan: for playback, or writing?
<javatexan> writing and well playback too
<rhpot1991_laptop> I believe that nero can write them, and nothing can playback
<rhpot1991_laptop> not sure how up to date that is though
<javatexan> okay...just curious.....
<javatexan> I now have virtualbox running....I am trying to make a dev copy of mythbuntu....can you help me walk through it?  I have a virgin install of ubuntu 7.10 right now....
<Koffa> does the new installer support things like sw-raid?
<rhpot1991_laptop> javatexan: mount the cd and boot it?
<javatexan> no, I got that part....LOL
<camelreef> Koffa, sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-control-center
<javatexan> I installed ubuntu already, I just need to add the dev stuff and SVN
<camelreef> you want to build it ?
<camelreef> why oh why ?
<camelreef> ubgrade your VM to Hardy
<camelreef> you'll get 0.21
<Koffa> camelreef?
<javatexan> I want to write a mythTivo plugin for toGo stuff
<javatexan> good idea
<camelreef> ah
<rhpot1991_laptop> javatexan: is your networking working?
<camelreef> Koffa ?
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop: yes
<Koffa> do an install on one disk and then use something to convert it?
<rhpot1991_laptop> javatexan: not sure what you are trying to do then
<rhpot1991_laptop> javatexan: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/mythtv-on-the-run
<rhpot1991_laptop> we have tossed around some ideas for that, but its going to be a lot of work so odds are it wont get done till the next release
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop:  I have toGo running via galleon.tv, but it keeps crashing.  I would like to add that functionality to mythtv writing some plugins
<rhpot1991_laptop> I may add something to mythexport to be able to export them to throw on your laptop for the go
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop: I will do the dev...no problem
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop:  I have never even made mythtv from SVN, so I am having to learn that at the moment
<javatexan> ;)
<rhpot1991_laptop> I tossed around the idea of a detachable frontend, but some other people didn't like the fact that the machine would always have a backend and we can't do any sort of DB other than mysql
<tgm4883_laptop> i see that spec as needing a frontend that can download shows to the desktop.  Then just play with totem
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: at that point you lose functionality
<rhpot1991_laptop> if we are losing functionality I think its just as easy to xml+xsl an interface that links to vlc
<rhpot1991_laptop> then that could work cross platform
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, well you lose functionality, but you don't have to write 2000 lines of code
<tgm4883_laptop> i think stepping away from the frontend for this is a good idea
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop: just add the show details to the mysql
<rhpot1991_laptop> could just have a client that asks if you want to mark them as read when they export
<tgm4883_laptop> or using mythvideo
<rhpot1991_laptop> javatexan: the frontend doesn't have mysql
<rhpot1991_laptop> and people would get sad if it was a requirement
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop: I convert to .mp4 and then hold them in video, but I doubt a plugin would fly with that
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm really tempted to do an xml version out of mythexport and see what people think about it, cause I need to do a HQ export for the 360 anyways
<tgm4883_laptop> oh rhpot1991_laptop i've been meaning to ask you about that
<rhpot1991_laptop> which part?
<tgm4883_laptop> the 360 part :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> also any idea if there are any mythtv bindings that will run on windows?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I know we have perl and python
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop: for what
<hads> I haven't tested the Python bindings on Windows (don't have any Windows to test).
<tgm4883_laptop> in your tests, did you get the 360 to show the recordings on in the videos part without having to put them in the mythvideo folder?
<hads> I can imagine them not working.
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: nope
<rhpot1991_laptop> they have to go into videos
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> do we know why?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I can trick it into getting them int here, but the upnp stuff overwrites that table
<rhpot1991_laptop> and I lose the data
<tgm4883_laptop> ah, thats my question
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya I talked to the guys, they purposly write over that table to repopulate it and there is no way of putting anything in
<tgm4883_laptop> what if we just made a patch for it and had it compiled that way?
<rhpot1991_laptop> supposidly it will do what we want in 0.22
<camelreef> woot, GB mirrors got the ubuntu2 backport
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop: wow...that wasn't nice
<hads> They are working on more UPnP stuff for 0.22
<rhpot1991_laptop> javatexan: what?
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop:  it wasnt nice that they wrote the tables to act that way
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: I thought superm1 said no go to modifying the code
<rhpot1991_laptop> ah ok
<rhpot1991_laptop> thought I said something bad
<camelreef> maybe fixing the UPnP leak would be good for 0.21
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, afaik, he didn't say that
<rhpot1991_laptop> well they did it on purpose cause recordings are mostly in mpeg2 which it cannot play
<tgm4883_laptop> perhaps im wrong though
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll ask him when he gets on
<borga2>  I've got this urgent matter! My mythbuntu 7.10 installation failed after apt-get dist-upgrade.
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: we can look into that, its just as easy to export to recordings then symlink it into a folder in videos
<borga2>  mythtv: Depends: mythtv-backend (= 0.21.0-0ubuntu2~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed
<rhpot1991_laptop> which is what I am running with for now
<rhpot1991_laptop> only problem then is its gonna show up in your mythvideo stuff
<camelreef> borga2, you have the backports on
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, does that .....ah
<rhpot1991_laptop> prob the repo isn't populated yet
<camelreef> borga2, wait for a while, update %% dist-upgrade
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, well then ideally getting it to read recordings would be better then right?
<tgm4883_laptop> borga2, always check what apt-get says it is going to do when you dist-upgrade
<camelreef> &&
<rhpot1991_laptop> well that would be nicer
<rhpot1991_laptop> but its gonna fill your 360 up with a bunch of unusable mpeg2's then as awll
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, alright, so the current stance is, symlink the stuff, but hope that superm1 lets us modify the code
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<rhpot1991_laptop> so you would need to modify the upnp to not show those
<tgm4883_laptop> perhaps mark it as advanced use only
<tgm4883_laptop> or yea
<tgm4883_laptop> that would work too
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop: but dont you have to add all the show info with that....what channe would you use for that...I ran into this adding mpeg2 to recordings ... :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> and I'm not entirely sure how it works sicne there are other clients
<rhpot1991_laptop> javatexan: the 360 grabs everything in the upnpmedia database
<rhpot1991_laptop> which gets populated with everything from your mythvideos
<rhpot1991_laptop> if we made it do recordings I would expect something near the same
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, i dont see people keeping both shows if they transcode it
<rhpot1991_laptop> which is why it doesn't do that
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: what if they don't want to transcode them all?
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop: okay...yep...i thought you were still talking about adding it to the recordings
<tgm4883_laptop> so if we let it show both, the only people it will bother is the 360 users that dont transcode
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, what i'm saying is, if a user transcodes show A, would they still keep the original show A in mpeg format?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I would
<rhpot1991_laptop> but I'm not an average user
<tgm4883_laptop> perhaps we need a poll
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'd rather eat HD space than CPU cycles
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop:  there might be a better way
<rhpot1991_laptop> javatexan: go on?
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop: are we assuming backend or not
<tgm4883_laptop> javatexan, no backend
<tgm4883_laptop> if there was a backend, whats the point
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop: never mind.....this idea needs the backend
 * rhpot1991_laptop is confused
<tgm4883_laptop> it would be a regular frontend
<rhpot1991_laptop> there has to be a backend for the recordings
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, he's talking about the mythtv-on-the-go
<rhpot1991_laptop> oh, I thought we were on 360 still
<tgm4883_laptop> we are on both
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> you have to keep up ;)
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop: you could, with the backend, teach it to take input from your recordings ....like it does from hauppauge.....then you could add recordings the 'natural' way.
<rhpot1991_laptop> javatexan: I wanted a detachable backend for the recordings, but got overruled
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop: darn....LOL
<tgm4883_laptop> well, i wanted a mesh backend system
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think if you had a client to sit on the on the go client that listed recordings
<rhpot1991_laptop> checked them off and said get them
<tgm4883_laptop> but that would require quite a lot of rewrite on the backend
<rhpot1991_laptop> then it pulls them all over in a tar with a web interface to play them
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think I might be able to reproduce commskipping with vlc
<rhpot1991_laptop> gonna lose the watched functionality
<javatexan> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, i like that idea, except the web interface.  But i would be compromising to have it your wy
<javatexan> thats exactly what I saw when I tried to add tivo files that way too
<tgm4883_laptop> i thiink losing watched functionality is ok
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: I say the web interface just to launch vlc
<rhpot1991_laptop> cause that will work cross platform
<rhpot1991_laptop> unless there is some good way to tie that into vlc somewhow
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm ok with the web interface, i realize that some things have to be compromised with for the forward movement of a app
<javatexan> rhpost1991_laptop: sounds like we are working on the same problem, you with upnp and me with tivo togo....LOL
<tgm4883_laptop> and it is a whole lot better than writing a custom interface for watching, although perhaps it could be integrated with the show grabber
<tgm4883_laptop> javatexan, rhpot1991_laptop is working on many problems
<tgm4883_laptop> we just assign everything to him :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: is there some show grabber existing already?
<javatexan> I noticed.....LOL...poor guy
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, no
<tgm4883_laptop> him and foxbuntu___ that is
<rhpot1991_laptop> and laga has been on support duty lately apparently
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, the thing is, do you want the shows transcoded, or left untouched (for on the go)
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'd say transcoded
<tgm4883_laptop> IMO, transcoded is better, but takes more time
<rhpot1991_laptop> to xvid or something
<rhpot1991_laptop> only problem with that is if you are doing that on the fly its going to be SLOWWWW
<tgm4883_laptop> true
<javatexan> i thought you had to have the BE for transcoding
<tgm4883_laptop> guess thats another reason to help out the 360 problem :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> well javatexan you would do it on the backend then xfer to the on the go box
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, javatexan ^^ then disconnect for playing later
<javatexan> ok...i understand yes
<rhpot1991_laptop> the idea is I am leaving and want to take my laptop with me
<rhpot1991_laptop> but no recordings on it
<rhpot1991_laptop> this makes that happen
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: when I get my new box testing this will be a lot easier
<rhpot1991_laptop> wont have to wait forever for transcodes
<javatexan> again if you converted the stream to something that the BE understands instead of a pure copy, you would then be able to use the regular BE transcode, right?  So we would have to teach BE to take what MPEG2 and PES?
<javatexan> then take those resulting shows and put on toGo
<tgm4883_laptop> javatexan, IIRC, the BE can understand xvid transcodes
<rhpot1991_laptop> backend already understands mpeg2, thats what most of us have by default
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think it understands xvid as well
<tgm4883_laptop> javatexan, I think you are confusing the two issues we have been discussing here
<javatexan> prolly
<rhpot1991_laptop> alright time to head home, cya guys
<tgm4883_laptop> 1st, the 360 upnp.  The 360 upnp currently shows only xvid (or other supported formats, NOT mpeg2).  So we would need to transcode all the shows.  Secondly, the recordings folder shows up in the wrong place on the 360, so we have to fix that too
<javatexan> gotcha
<javatexan> so are you talking about adding xbox as input, or as a psuedo frontend or two way
<javatexan> looks like both to me
<tgm4883_laptop> 2nd, the mythtv-on-the-go spec.  We want to be able to watch our shows on our laptops while we are away on business.  This means that we will have no backend available.  Shows will have to be physically on the laptop.  We also need to be able to tell the shows apart, since the show data is located in the BE db.  So renaming the shows is needed, or placing this data into some file on the laptop.  If we do the later, we
<tgm4883_laptop> need a frontend (read not mythtv frontend) to read this data for each show file.  Finally, we also need to conserve space by transcoding the shows.  Transcoding the shows takes lots of time, so having the shows always transcoded would be ideal
<tgm4883_laptop> the 360 would be a upnp frontend.  Capable of playing recorded content, but not live tv
<tgm4883_laptop> there is no current way to use the 360 as an input (well, you could use it as an SD input) but why would you want it as an input anyway?
<javatexan> okay...that makes sense now
<javatexan> different problem
<javatexan> thats pretty cool idea
<tgm4883_laptop> it is, but requires some work
<tgm4883_laptop> there are different ways of achieving each, it's just finding the best one thats the issue
<javatexan> yep...I know
<tgm4883_laptop> for instance, for the mythtv-on-the-go spec, ideally, grabbing the show data and putting it on an SQLLite db would be the best, although we would then have to rewrite portions of the frontend to fallback to this local db if the master backend was unavailable
<javatexan> If you want to keep all the BE info, you almost need to duplicate or replicate it forward, but now that means that FE needs mysql or at least BDB or embedded....if you don't go that way, you need a good naming convention to save enough of that info so you can figure out what you are watching in a situation like mythvideos....right?
<tgm4883_laptop> javatexan, yes, see previous answer
<javatexan> cool...we are on the same page now
<tgm4883_laptop> now IMO, if we did a name like ShowName-Date.avi, that would probably work
<tgm4883_laptop> although, ShowName-Date-Time.avi is probably better
<tgm4883_laptop> while ShowName-Title-Date-Time.avi is another possibility
<javatexan> Thats what tivo does for its toGo functionalilty.... Show-Episode-Date.avi
<tgm4883_laptop> the last one may be the best one, just because of shows that don't have the title in there, but run multiple episodes in a day
<javatexan> but they are really hard to read in the Mythvideo interface......font is too big
<tgm4883_laptop> perhaps truncate part of it then?
<tgm4883_laptop> although that could get confusing
<tgm4883_laptop> thats why i think we are leaning toward the webinterface/vlc thing rhpot1991 was talking about
<javatexan> Just add a line in the mythvideo interface that takes up one line in smaller font all across the screen...that would help
<javatexan> I thought that was to determine which things to download to the toGo machine
<tgm4883_laptop> well that, and playback
<tgm4883_laptop> if we can keep the commflagging, that would be great
<tgm4883_laptop> scratch that, it would be awesome
<javatexan> depending on how many shows you want to hold, XML might be the way to go
<tgm4883_laptop> exactly
<javatexan> then you can keep all that stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> i think thats what rhpot1991 wants to do
<tgm4883_laptop> well we can keep it, we just need to be able to use it is the thing
<javatexan> i think he is right...or maybe a small embedded DB...like BDB or that apache one
<tgm4883_laptop> for using the regular frontend?
<tgm4883_laptop> then we have to alter the frontend to use that db, as well as have a program that will switch which db host to use
 * tgm4883_laptop is going to grab a cup of coffee, back in 20
<javatexan> sure...they only need to be turned on if and only if you want this functionality....it sure beats writing your own db functionality wrapped around files
<javatexan> use the embeded dbs as a replicated version of the info...then it shouldnt change much..but the code.  Wow...starting to look like a Java, hibernate, multidb problem....LOL
 * javatexan shudders
<tgm4883_laptop> well, mythtv is written in C, so any change to the code needs a recompile
 * tgm4883_laptop is really getting coffee this time
 * javatexan me too
<hads> C++
<rhpot1991> the hard part is getting something on clients that doesn't require much work
<rhpot1991> if we do xml with vlc all they need is a web browser
<rhpot1991> and a vlc installer
<rhpot1991> I am already pulling all the needed data in mythexport, so its simple to get that into some xml file
<rhpot1991> heck if I assume javascript I can make it function very similar to the actual frontend when selecting shows
<hads> I would say that disconnected frontend use will go into myth at some stage probably using the storage groups functionality.
 * rhpot1991 has a custom written javascript xpath script somewhere
<rhpot1991> hads: well ideally that would be the best place to get it
<rhpot1991> but I think if we make something thats usable for now thats a good step then it can get built in over time
<rhpot1991> it would be cool to be able to have an on-the-go storage group though
<hads> Yeah, I think that's the key, make something that's usable and wait for full support in myth proper.
<rhpot1991> I wonder if thats something we can expect the user to be able to setup, or automate somehow
<rhpot1991> my method would have to have them queue up some recordings ahead of time
<camelreef> small pleasures of life... watching a French TV program about the Sea, automatically recorded by MythTV, from a Satellite, after more than 5 years of not being able to watch it
<camelreef> superm1, ping - anything you can do about this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/200761
<tyce_> so I upgraded to .21 and when it got to the mysql section I got this:  http://utahawdclub.com/myth21
<Nikas> tyce_: No worries :)
<Nikas> or.. don't be worried. It will work. ;)
<tyce_> I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<tyce_> but now myth-backend isn't starting
<Nikas> maybe the password to the db changes when you do that
<Nikas> check mythbackend.log
<tyce_> I kept the password the same
<tyce_> for root
<Nikas> not for root.. the password to the mysql-user that mythbackend uses
<tyce_> oh, it asked for root
<Nikas> thats because you used "sudo"
<Nikas> check /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<tyce_> k, thanks
<tyce_> isn't the default username and passwd just mythtv:mythtv ?
<Nikas> tyce_: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<Nikas> not for the database
<tyce_> I thought that's what my frontends were using when they connect
<Nikas> hm it should use a password that gets set when installing. you can find your password in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<tgm4883_laptop> hads, i disagree, i don't think we will see this functionality in MythTV officially
<Nikas> try the command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common and then try to start your backend
<tyce_> yeah, it's mythtv:mythtv  problem is that when I re-run the mythtv-database, the line to enter username and password is garbled
<tgm4883_laptop> The MythTV devs have taken a strong stance against anything that could further illegal use
<hads> tgm4883_laptop: OK
<tyce_> keeps thinking I'm entering this:  Failed to connect to database: Access denied for user 'rothtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES) at -e line 5, <> line 1.
<tyce_> obviously rothtv isn't valid ;)
<Nikas> hehe rothtv? never seen that ;)
<tyce_> Nikas:  I keep getting this:  http://utahawdclub.com/myth21-db
<tyce_> even though I'm giving it the right username and password found in my /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<Nikas> hm
<Nikas> tyce_: Look at post #3 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611899
<tyce_> I'm going to have to play with it more when I get home...  that post didn't fix issue for me...  thanks for your help!
<Nikas> So.. i will try to ask again. My channel change takes about 10s. Can i speed it up somehow? It's not my nework. The change takes same time on the backend machine
<Nikas> network
<tyce> Nikas:  looks like it stopped installing after it hit that snag with the mysql password, so now I have broken/missing package.  is there a quick way to remedy this?
<directhex> dpkf -f install
<directhex> typically
<directhex> dpkg, even
<Nikas> so.. did you solve your problem?
<Nikas> apt-get install -f works too
<Nikas> eh.. upgrade i mean
<tyce> yeah, I just grabbed the perl package I needed and installed it...  but now I'm right back to mysql not liking the user/pass
<tyce> check this out...  http://utahawdclub.com/myth21-db
<tyce> no, how in the world could it possibly still be complaining?
<tyce> *now
<Viaken> Blah...I can't umount /var/lib/mythtv/music.
<Viaken> smbfs was a bad idea
<directhex> tyce, what password is set in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt?
<directhex> tyce, what password is set in dpkg-reconfigure -plow mythtv-common?
<directhex> Viaken, smbfs was deprecated years ago
<Viaken> -t cifs wasn't working, so I thought I'd try it. lol
<tyce> I think the problem has to do more with the privs on that db then it does with the user/pass...  I'm going to drop mythconverg and start fresh
<directhex> tyce, you're the boss
<directhex> evidently, "Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost'" is highly unlikely to involve user auth
<tyce> yeah, now Im getting... Failed to execute SQL: GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON mythconverg.* TO mythtv@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'mythtv'\nAccess denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' to database 'mythconverg' at -e line 8, <> line 1.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-12
<tyce> other then it just not being safe, is there any other reason I just shouldn't set it up to use root?
<Viaken> So...err...the frontend doesn't come up now, and mythtv-setup talks about wanting to upgrade our schema, then seems to crash... >.>
<Viaken> Ah..I think it's in the process of updating.
<Viaken> Ah...upgrade failed.
<Viaken> Hooray logs...
<Viaken> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5603/
<tyce> any ideas why mythfilldatabases says it runs and grabs data, but then when I look in the program guide they are all unknown?
<IceWewe> if anyone can help me with nuvexport, I'd be very grateful... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4498478#post4498478
<KillerKiwi2005> hello, is upgrading from gutsy to hardy mythbuntu supported? or should I do a reinstall?
<tgm4883> KillerKiwi2005, depends, we would like you to do it, so we can see how well it goes
<KillerKiwi2005> lol :)
 * tgm4883 isn't kidding
<Viaken> He's really not. They need guinea pigs.
<KillerKiwi2005> sell it to me what new features will i get vs pain from wife for missing her recordings
<KillerKiwi2005> flv in mythweb... does that work out of box?
<KillerKiwi2005> or does it require transcodeing?
<tgm4883> while we do need people to test it out, and we will try to help you fix any problems, you must realize that Mythbuntu Hardy comes with an Oklahome Warranty
<KillerKiwi2005> ... well i do have 3 hds in it and im only using 2....
<KillerKiwi2005> actully 3 hds
<KillerKiwi2005> 4
<KillerKiwi2005> did gnome-lirc-properties make it in?
<Viaken> Oklahoma Warranty?
<tgm4883> Viaken, if it breaks, you get to keep both pieces
<Viaken> lol nice
<tgm4883> bah
<KillerKiwi2005> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/192368
<MythbuntuGuest77> I have been running -fixes weekly builds and tonight with a "apt-get upgrade dist-upgrade" I was at 0.21....  Now I noticed the mythbackend fails at the schema upgrade to 1171.  Anyone else seeing this?  Error is "Query was: INSERT storagegroup (groupname, hostname, dirname)     SELECT 'Default', hostname, data     FROM settings     WHERE value = 'RecordFilePrefix';"  "Error was: Driver error was [2/1062]:"
<a1fa> hi
<a1fa> camelreef
<tgm4883> !ask | alfa
<ubotu> alfa: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tritium> Well, it seems the latest upgrade broke mythfrontend.
<Viaken> Hardy or Gutsy?
<degreseven> hello, i just installed the update to 0.21 but the update for mythvideo is grayed out & i can't install it. anyone know what the deal is with that?
<tritium> Viaken: gutsy
<Viaken> What went wrong with you?
<tritium> Viaken: mythfrontend won't start.  Trying to run from the command line errors out with this message:
<tritium> 2008-03-11 21:08:53.203 This version of MythTV requires an updated database schema. Please run mythtv-setup or mythbackend to update your database.
<rhpot1991> degreseven: dpkg -l |grep myth
<hads> tritium: Do that then :)
<rhpot1991> see if mythvideo version matches the rest
<tritium> hads: yes, I will, but that still doesn't address the root problem.  An apt-get upgrade shouldn't require additional intervention afterward.
<Viaken> tritium: I ran into the same/similar issue. Check /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<tritium> Viaken: thanks, I will.
<Viaken> I had to go in and remove the audioprops column from the programs table in the mythconverg database.
<hads> tritium: Running one of the installed programs isn't really intervention. It's also a mythtv requirement. now.
<tritium> hads: I've already completed mythtv-setup before.  A simple upgrade should not require it again.
<tritium> It *is* intervention.
<degreseven> rhpot1991: what am i looking for here? its pretty much all 0.21, mythvideo is missing
<hads> It's a mythtv requirement.
<tritium> As I said, I completed that requirement long ago, when I first installed.
<degreseven> rhpot1991: er, sorry.. mythvideo is not missing, it's still at 0.20.2
<Viaken> tritium: Did you reboot after the upgrade?
<hads> tritium: It's a requirement to upgrade the DB schema. A mythtv requirement...
<tritium> running mythtv-setup every time you want to run the front end, or every time a package is upgraded, is not a documented myhtv requirement
<hads> tritium: Read the error message.
<rhpot1991> degreseven: and what are the rest 0.21?
<tritium> hads: then perhaps there should have been a note during the upgrade to re-run mythtv-setup, but there was no such note
<tritium> Viaken: no, not yet
<Viaken> restart mythbackend, see if that works
<hads> ... or mythbackend.
<hads> Which is required for the fronent anyway.
<degreseven> rhpot1991: right
<rhpot1991> sudo apt-get install mythvideo should fix that
<tritium> hads: what's your point?  It still should not be required for a user to run after upgrading packages.
<rhpot1991> try that and see if it works
<rhpot1991> if not you might need to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get the required packages
<hads> tritium: If you say so.
<tritium> hads: it is poor package management
<hads> tritium: Sure.
<tritium> hads: what's with the attitude?
<degreseven> rhpot1991: hm it seemed to work, hah. Any idea why only that package would be blocked in the update manager?
<rhpot1991> degreseven: it requires a new package with it I think
<rhpot1991> as a dependency
<degreseven> rhpot1991: oh ok. well thanks for the help
<rhpot1991> np
<tritium> Hmm, 9 new packages to upgrade, and several more if I dist-upgrade, but mythdvd is to be removed...
<tritium> Viaken: did you dist-upgrade, and allow removal of mythdvd
<tritium> ?
<Viaken> I did a full-upgrade, and don't recall what got removed.
<Viaken> Using aptitude, mind you
<tritium> I use aptitude as well.
<tritium> I'm just not too excited about mythdvd being removed.
<tritium> Maybe that's a mythtv requirement ;)
<Viaken> This system isn't beefy enough to play DVDs realtime, so I don't care. lol
<tgm4883> tritium, mythdvd is now part of mythvideo
<Viaken> I'll be upgrading soon enough.
<tritium> tgm4883: ah, cool.  Thanks.
<tgm4883> degreseven, whats missing?
<rhpot1991> degreseven is good, he just needed to force the mythvideo install
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, was mythdvd installed?
<rhpot1991> didn't ask
<tgm4883> ah
<rhpot1991> I know I had to do that
<rhpot1991> I recall it has a new dependency, or was it that it wanted to remove mythdvd?
<tgm4883> IIRC, mythdvd is depreciated
<rhpot1991> ya it is
<rhpot1991> its in mythvideo like you said
<tgm4883> mythvideo is the new mythdvd
<tgm4883> know what else is depreciated?
<rhpot1991> whats that?
<tgm4883> foxxbuntu is depreciated
<rhpot1991> not as much as Hillary is
<MythbuntuGuest77> so i did the mythtv-setup and all of the logs are pointing to "Database Schema upgrade FAILED, unlocking." at 1171.  Note: This is on 7.10, does anyone have this issue?
 * rhpot1991 moves the political speak here instead
<tritium> MythbuntuGuest77: I'll try soon.  I'm having problems that sound similar, but haven't run mythtv-setup yet.
<MythbuntuGuest77> It results in the frontend/backend not starting.... Nice mythbuntu logo on a black backdrop.....
<tritium> MythbuntuGuest77: I'm just dist-upgrading first.
<hads> MythbuntuGuest77: Mythtv ticket #4927
<tritium> MythbuntuGuest77: mythfrontend works for me now.  Sorry...
<tritium> hads: as I suspected, re-running mythtv-setup was not necessary.
<MythbuntuGuest77> Ticket 4927 looks like the one.....
<hads> tritium: Haha, so, like I said earlier...
<MythbuntuGuest77> So this would be a recompile to apply the patch...  Is that right..
<tritium> hads: no, it's not like you said earlier.
<hads> MythbuntuGuest77: Shouldn't be nessecarry, the issue is in the SQL so you should be able to do it manually.
<tritium> hads: it's more like I said earlier.  Proper package management shouldn't require the user to run it.
<hads> tritium: Whatever.
<tritium> You'd prefer the user to have to do it?
<rhpot1991> its easier than building from source, is it not?
<tritium> rhpot1991: are you asking me?
<hads> MythbuntuGuest77: What you would need to do is look at what the schema upgrade is doing in libs/libmythtv/dbcheck.cpp and do it manually according to the patch on that ticket.
<grepdashv> hey all
<grepdashv> could use some help with a brand new mythbuntu setup
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | grepdashv
<grepdashv> !ask
<rhpot1991> haha
<rhpot1991> grepdashv: ask your question and someone will answer if they know it
<grepdashv> ok thx...thought there might be some kind of question bot >_>
<rhpot1991> tritium: ya, just saying junk breaks on upgrades it will get fixed
<tritium> grepdashv: there is, but they're having problems today
<rhpot1991> its better than building from source after all
<tritium> rhpot1991: that's true
<grepdashv> i've got a pvr-150, and it seems to be detected ok, but when i try to set it up as an input and scan for channels, i get an error that says it can't be opened
<grepdashv> don't all answer at once >_>
<grepdashv> anyone?
<ubotu> grepdashv: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<grepdashv> wow is that the bot just now catching up?
<tritium> yes, grepdashv
<grepdashv> tritium: any idea on my pvr150 issue?
<tritium> grepdashv: No, I'm sorry.  I don't have one, and I've not encountered that error.
<grepdashv> i was surprised that i didn't see anything about the error in the faq, since the card comes pretty highly recommended
<grepdashv> but i may have missed it
<rhpot1991> grepdashv: try to sudo modprobe ivtv and then try it again
<grepdashv> ivtv is loaded already afaik
<tgm4883> dmesg | grep ivtv
<grepdashv> [   53.285504] ivtv0: Autodetected Hauppauge WinTV PVR-150
<grepdashv> tgm4883: any thoughts?
<tgm4883> thats the only thing that shows up?
<grepdashv> no, no
<grepdashv> that was just what seemed most relevant
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tgm4883> put the whole thing there
<grepdashv> ok
<grepdashv> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59332/
<tgm4883> grepdashv, pastebin this
<tgm4883> ls -l /dev/vid*
<tgm4883> also, is this a gutsy or hardy install?
<grepdashv> 7.10, so gutsy?
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> mythbuntu install?
<grepdashv> yep
<grepdashv> crw-rw---- 1 root video 81,  0 2008-03-11 11:40 /dev/video0
<grepdashv> crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 24 2008-03-11 11:40 /dev/video24
<grepdashv> crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 32 2008-03-11 11:40 /dev/video32
<grepdashv> just those 3
<tgm4883> and in mythtv-setup you set it up as /dev/video0 and as a hauppauge PVR card?
<grepdashv> yup
<tgm4883> hmm
<grepdashv> tried it as each of v4l and mpeg
<grepdashv> but when i got to the input section, neither one allowed me to scan for channels...failed to open card
<grepdashv> so...?
<grepdashv> fyi - it was because i had no scheduler set up; i have it using "no grabber" now
<hugolp> can I update the server to .21 without reseting or touching the database?
<hugolp> or do the packages take care of that?
<foxbuntu___> hugolp, you will be required to update everything to .21
<foxbuntu___> Frontend Included
<foxbuntu___> .21 does not work with previous versions
<tgm4883_laptop> you don't work with previous versions
<hugolp> foxbuntu___:  updating the frontend is fine, but what about the database?
<tgm4883_laptop> the db schema will need to be updated
<foxbuntu___> hugolp, everything has to be upgraded
<hugolp> tgm4883_laptop:  means I have to delete the one that is now, and let the packages create an empty new one and configure it or I dont need to delete it and it will be upgraded automagically?
<foxbuntu___> tgm4883_laptop, I know I don't work with previous versions
<foxbuntu___> hugolp, it will be upgraded
<hugolp> foxbuntu___:  cool
<tgm4883_laptop> automagically
<hugolp> going to upgrade now
<camelreef> good morning
<tgm4883> yes it is
<tgm4883> but just barely
<camelreef> at least in Scotland
<tgm4883> it's 00:02 here
<foxbuntu___> camelreef, its 2A here :)
<camelreef> ouch
<camelreef> 7 here
<foxbuntu___> weather is prob better there too
<foxbuntu___> camelreef, something we can do for you?
<camelreef> 3C
<camelreef> for the time being, nothing
<camelreef> I'm a happy user
<camelreef> except if you know how to fix the UPnP memory leak
<camelreef> I have UPnP turned off as I don't need it in the mean time
<camelreef> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/200761
<foxbuntu___> camelreef, nope sorry, thats a work in progress as im told
<camelreef> who's working on it ?
<foxbuntu_laptop> not sure
<foxbuntu_laptop> upstream
<camelreef> k
<foxbuntu_laptop> are you using MythTV 0.21?
<camelreef> yup
<camelreef> I'm the one who posted the valgrind log
<camelreef> I was using the PPA backport, now I have the official backport
<foxbuntu_laptop> camelreef, you need to upgrade to hardy sometime so you can stay up-to-date with the changes
<foxbuntu_laptop> the backport is intial release only for 0.21, gutsy wont get the 0.21-fixes branch
<camelreef> foxbuntu_laptop, I'm trying to stick to something relatively stable
<foxbuntu_laptop> camelreef, I understand...just letting you know
<camelreef> but the alpha cycle has normally ended, I may switch once beta has started
<camelreef> I know the process
<camelreef> I started my mythtv system on gutsy alpha 2 or 3
<camelreef> that was alright, I was building it, and the tuner driver also had issues
<camelreef> but now it is seriously in prod
<camelreef> I may start switching a few non-critical machines to Hardy in the next few days, though
<camelreef> hugolp doesn't know what he wants
<camelreef> work time
<Rimers> hi all
<Rimers> is there a way of monitoring what programs is accessing swap / harddisk? my Mythbuntu is accessing one of my drives all the time and i cant find out what program is doing it.
<camelreef> and another good morning from Scotland
<laga> good morning from germany :)
<camelreef> laga, any news on that leak? Any ticket on that upstream? i failed to find one
<laga> i'm going to make one now, didn't have time last night
<laga> thanks for the log, btw
<camelreef> OK
<camelreef> I can make a new one with the ubuntu2 backport that has arrived in the mean time
 * camelreef should be getting his 1TB WD GP disk today :o)
<laga> camelreef:  dont think the ubuntu2 build is gonna fix it.. doyou ystillhave the version number of that older build youused yesterday?
 * laga should be getting his 500GB WD GP disk tomorrow :)
<camelreef> I was using the 0.21 released code backported on the mythbuntu-experimental PPA
<camelreef> ubuntu1
<camelreef> there will be some liceCD, dd and gparted action tonight
<laga> good luck :)
<laga> mine will go in my main desktop (which is alsomy myth frontend)
<laga> my current samsung hdd is making lots of vibrations.. and they're most audible on the couch
<camelreef> I have currently a pair of 200G, noisy as hell
<camelreef> I'm planning on making that BE/FE less noticeable
<camelreef> hdd is the first step
<camelreef> 2 case fans will be replaced too
<camelreef> then the CPU heatsink/fan, for a model that is PWM compliant
<camelreef> and finally the power supply
<laga> i've already got noise dampening etc in this case
<laga> also some hdd noise blockers, but i don't think they're very good
<laga> and rubber nipppels for the fans :)
<laga> camelreef: though it'd be cool if you could make sure the problem still exists with -ubuntu2
<laga> no need to valgrind, though
<camelreef> K
<camelreef> hold on
<camelreef> ah, one kid in front of the TV
<camelreef> bah, it's just a backend restart
<camelreef> done
<laga> hehe
<camelreef> 20M
<laga> damn kids, get off my tv.. ;)
<camelreef> not that I mind, I'm at work
<camelreef> and the 2-year old knows how to use MythTV
<laga> heh
<camelreef> from the keyboard
<laga> my 2yr old nephew never gets too watch tv, his mother is very strict about that
<camelreef> the remote is a little bit too abstract for him
<laga> camelreef: does it also consume 100% CPU?
<camelreef> nope
<laga> ok, that happens for hitme..
<laga> i made a upstream bug report
<camelreef> yesterday it took alot of CPU
<camelreef> but that may have been valgrind
<camelreef> and I am @ 62M atm, nothing to call home about
<camelreef> and it's not rising dramatically
<laga> yeah
<laga> ok, i was just wondering ;)
<camelreef> weird build by the PPA ?
<camelreef> was I paying for my eagerness?
<laga> no, hitme666 is seeing it too, he's got it from hardy
<camelreef> ah
<camelreef> was he on ubuntu1 or ubuntu2 ?
<laga> ubuntu2 i think
<camelreef> hmm
<camelreef> crap, if thisd thing is not consistent, even on the same machine....
<laga> maybe because you got the update?
<laga> we'll let the devs look at it
<camelreef> OK
<camelreef> I'm starting djmount on the network, see if using a upnp client changes things
<directhex|work> (note: djmount doesn't work on amd64)
<laga> directhex|work: heh
<camelreef> I'm using it from a 32 bit machine on the network
<laga> java doesn't work well onamd64 either :/
<laga> so projectx is borked.
<laga> which sccks because mytharchive finally worked for me with that
<camelreef> laga, fix your reception
<camelreef> commercial removal failed because of bad mpeg2, fixing the cabling and installing a masthead amp fixed it
<laga> my reception is fine (DVB-C). mythtranscode doesn't work well with multiple audio streams.. and i think projectx is faster anyways
<camelreef> ah
<laga> and it really sucks if you get french audio because it decided to throw the german audio stream away (i only have this situation for one channel which i barely watch, but hey)
<camelreef> using a upnp client made the be go up to 120M, and it went back to 65M
<camelreef> behaving normally
<laga> odd
<camelreef> indeed
<laga> we'll let the devs look at it :)
<camelreef> I gzipped the log and attached it to the MythTV ticket
<laga> camelreef: thanks
<sebrock> laga, I upgraded to Gutsy instead
<sebrock> they have this really handy new tool "do-release-upgrade" for servers
<sebrock> went pretty smooth except it stalled on restarting nfs-kernel-server
<laga> great :)
<sebrock> had to 'dpkg --configure -a' after a reboot to make it finish
 * laga is afraid that his ACPI wakeup setup will break when upgrading. :/
<sebrock> what's that?
<laga> sebrock: my backend shuts down when it's idle and will wake up for the next recording
<sebrock> oh I dont use that
<sebrock> my backend is on my 24/7 server
<laga> (although that hasn't worked so well lately, maybe i need to poke 0.21..)
<sebrock> is that a ug in gutsy or backend?
<laga> sebrock: i can't really justify that for just mythtv :) i used to have a 24/7 server, too
<sebrock> sure, but my server also does a helluva lot of other stuff, ftp, cups, apache...
<sebrock> to name some
<laga> sebrock: i still have feisty. i dont think it's a real bug at all.. there are certain locking mechanism where it determines whether it's safe to shutdown or not. maybe i broke one of these
<Daviey> gah, servers should be 24/7
<laga> sebrock: yeah, mine only does mythtv. (and my local repo)
<sebrock> right, btw dpkg --configure -a
<laga> Daviey: no worries, my dedicated server runs 24/7 :)
<Daviey> great
<sebrock> what is that, I was told to do it when updating the repo
<laga> sebrock: it'll reconfigure all packages
<sebrock> and then it continued to configure stuff
<sebrock> because the upgrade stalled somewhere when configuring packages
<sebrock> so I'm unsure if I now have a full Gutsy or somewhere between 7.04 and 7.10
<laga> try to upgrade again?
<laga> (i had to upgrade three times when going from gutsy to hardy.. but i also had some broken third-party packages)
<sebrock> well doing the same command tells me there is no new upgrade
<sebrock> and apt-get upgrade does neither
<sebrock> so all is gold?
<laga> if you've got "gutsy" all over your sources.list and if sudo aptitude dist-upgrade shows there are no new packages
<laga> you should be golden
<sebrock> then I am
<sebrock> some minor issues with apache2 tho
<sebrock> [Wed Mar 12 11:43:12 2008] [error] [client 91.126.96.52] Digest: user `sebastian' in realm `MythTV' not found: /
<sebrock> thats what I got when trying to access Mythweb
<laga> go to mcc and set your password again?
<sebrock> mcc?
<sebrock> my pasword is still in httpd-passwords
<laga> mythbuntu-control-centre
<laga> mcc can do it now
<sebrock> this is not mythbuntu...
<sebrock> its just an ordinary gutsy install with myth-backend
<laga> then use sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<laga> which does the same
<laga> sebrock: you can just install mythbuntu-control-centre on gutsy if you ever feel the need, btw
<sebrock> so it works on 'just' the backend alswell?
<laga> yes
<sebrock> and a backend thats not from the mythbuntu release
<sebrock> ok
<laga> mythbuntu is just ubuntu with mythbuntu-control-centre
<laga> you probably want to clean out old config files from your feisty mythweb install, though
<sebrock> hm....
<sebrock> resetting the password didnt help
<laga> httpd-passwords <- what file is that?
<sebrock> I wonder what apache thinks a realm is
<sebrock> thats my file with encrypted passwords
<sebrock> I updated it with htpasswd but apache still says I'm not in the MythTV realm
<laga> sebrock: mythweb now uses a different kind of authentication IIRC. you need to clear your old config file
<laga> sebrock: it's using digest auth now which uses realms.. i think a realm is a third component which is factored in into the password encryption or something
<sebrock> oh
<sebrock> so which file do I have to delete?
<sebrock> I tried to change it with mythbuntu-control-center but it still says the same
<laga> i dunno.
<laga> i can't know because it was you who made your setup :)
<sebrock> Im guessing this is something new... my other password enabled sites works fine
<laga> yes, it's using a different setup
<laga> htdigest instead of the old plain auth method
<sebrock> yeah I noticed
<sebrock> works now
<laga> xcool
<laga> -x
<camelreef> wow
<camelreef> who came up with a default idle time of 60mn for the EIT crawl?
<camelreef> my EPG is emptying itself!
<sebrock> there is a gutsy backport now right?
<camelreef> yup
<camelreef> turn on the backports in synaptics or sources.list
<KipIngram> Anyone out there using the SA4250HDC stb?
<a1fa_> I am thorn apart. Wait for 8.04 or 7.10?
<a1fa_> WWJD?
<laga> 8.04 could use some testing, which also means it can break more easily :)
<a1fa_> its due in april?
<laga> yes
<a1fa_> they wont release POS, I hope
<a1fa_> i like the philosophy behind mythbuntu
<laga> which is..?
<a1fa_> the control panel
<a1fa_> its a very well packaged product
<MythbuntuGuest09> I am trying to use the MythWeb flash player (and .asx sreams) in 0.21 but I keep getting the error ".mpg does not exist in any recognized storage group directories for this host."  I found the error is being generated by handler.pl.  Has anyone else seen this?
<directhex|work> MythbuntuGuest09, are you using a framegrabber tv card?
<MythbuntuGuest09> directhex|work - No... PVR150 and PVR500 cards....
<sebrock_> how much is there to do on the alpha4 release?
<sebrock_> or is the most part depending on the 8.04?
<sebrock_> seems quite rough now that I tested it
<laga> sebrock_: getting mythtv fixes & patches in (as expected after a new release)... the MCC diskless sections needs some work ;), some stuff finnaly has to be fixed like making shutdown work out of the box..
<laga> we're mostly there i'd say, tho
<a1fa_> ;P
<a1fa_> laga awesome
<a1fa_> i will wait for 8.04 stable
<a1fa_> hopefully mythbuntu lets me import my old database without much manual work
<laga>  if you just upgrade from 7.10, you don't even have to import anything
<a1fa_> nah
<a1fa_> debian testing
<a1fa_> i am whiping out the hard-drive
<sebrock_> laga, I just tried the LiveCD and I must say there was a bunch of problems. One was my sound was broken :P anyway, I noticed that the imon-pad lirc conf is wrong... SOudgraph updated their harware so the hex signals are not the same any more
<sebrock_> however I have mapped it for you if you would like it
<laga> sebrock_: it would be great if you could file a bug report
<sebrock_> I think I already did it once
<laga> your sounds was broken? there were problems with that, but i think they've been resolved for the live disk? file a bug report for that as well ;)
<laga> sebrock_: ah
<sebrock_> I'll check
<sebrock_> should I file the lirc thing under mythbuntu or lirc?
<laga> :)
<sebrock_> A of the sound, I use passthrough to my digital receiver, Did not work at all this time
<laga> that might actually be a known problem in 7.10
<laga> um
<laga> in mythtv 0.21
<sebrock_> what
<sebrock_> it works in mythbuntu 7.10 OTB
<laga> the broken passthru
<laga> ah
<laga> odd then
<laga> amybe you should check dmesg for unresolved symbols in the sound driver..
<laga> ok, i gotta run. been sitting here for too long :)
<sebrock_> I'll wait for a release first
<suamme1> Hey, I'm having a problem with the latest 8.04 update. My cx88_alsa module doesn't work anymore. Would this be a bug, or something intended I didn't catch?
<KipIngram> Anyone online use the SA4250HDC stb (firewire)?
<hugolp> hi, Im trying to update to mythtv .21 and apt-get wont let me. do I have to uninstall myth-backend .20 previous to install .21?
<hugolp> the only way to install is to force it with aptitude full-upgrade
<Daviey> hugolp: hey - you will need to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<a1fa_> did u check topic?
<a1fa_> no?
<hugolp> alfa checking now
<a1fa_> good boy
<hugolp> pfff
<a1fa_> piff?
<a1fa_> why you fussing
<hugolp> everything went fine, but the OSD flickers
<hugolp> nobody else is having problem with the OSD flickering?
<jamesd> upgrading to .21 broke playback of previously recorded.. some work some just give a blank screen....
<MythbuntuGuest39> Is mythstream broken in 7.10 post 0.21 update?  It says it must be recompiled for 0.21 libs...
<nettow0822>  has anyone installed the mythbuntu .21 upgrade through backports yet?
<TRRiSS> Yes, I have, but having some troubles now because I use the legacy nvidia drivers, something to do with glXGetProcAddress
<MythbuntuGuest39> nettow0822:  I did... For the most part it went smooth...  Mythstream is having dome issues and the mythweb has some issues if you have non standard storage locations....
<jamesd> i'm having issues wtih nvidia closed source drivers and playback...  some recordings play fine others don't, get a blank screen
<nettow0822> jamesd have you tried this site? http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14
<directhex> jamesd, blank or green?
<jamesd> its a darkgrey maybe black
<jamesd> nettow0822, which thread...
<nettow0822> jamesd no thread...just was giving you a possible source
<jamesd> perhaps its just me, but i think if upgrading to a new version of an application like mythtv breaks something, i should be looking at the application for the problem not the video driver.
<myth-newb> all my video menus have stopped working after myth update? anyone
<myth-newb> anyone
<jamesd> no clue.. i upgraded... it works but some tv channels don't work... wrong settings looks like standard mode works.. but 1080i shows are broken
<myth-newb> When i go to media library
<myth-newb> nothing happens
<myth-newb> it stays on the main screen
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-13
<staind9383> after the upgrade to .21, do i have to reconfigure my capture cards?
<staind9383> or card
<staind9383> so i was using firewire for cable capture...  it was card 2
<staind9383> after the update, i had to set up the firewire card again in the backend setup and now this new firewire is card 3
<staind9383> and it does not work
<staind9383> :-/
<jamesd> has anyone tried to do a fresh install with the latest mythtv .21 parts... using an nvidia card, and closed source drives.. i can't get my upgraded system to play 1080i channels
<staind9383> anyone know how to get channel icon downloads working in .21?
<staind9383> the option is greyed out for me
<tritium> Well, havign just gone through http://forums.schedulesdirect.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=295, I can confirm that mythtv isn't populating my program listings properly from the schedules direct data.
<tritium> s/havign/having
<sshirley> OMG!!!!
<sshirley> I just upgraded from 0.20 to 0.21 and my system is all messed up!
<superm1> sshirley, hardy?
<superm1> i hope its not bug 201673
<superm1> i just got hit by it myself...
<superm1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/201673
<superm1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886
<sshirley> No. Less severe than that.
<sshirley> MythVideo won't work and LiveTV plus recordings playback is choppy
<sshirley> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/322620?search_string=ZN18ConfigurationGroup6byNameE7QString;#322620
<rhpot1991> sshirley: dpkg -l |grep myth
<rhpot1991> make sure mythvideo is the same version as everything else, if not sudo apt-get install mythvideo to force it to upgrade
<rhpot1991> what cpu does your box have?
<sshirley> I have a dual-core AMD64
<superm1> sshirley, well make sure on the versions
<superm1> that's the most common problem
<sshirley> Hmmmmm....MythVideo is 0.20.2, MythDVD is 0.20.2 (I know it's going away anyways), mythstream is 0.18. I also have libmyth 0.20.0 AND 0.21.0
<sshirley> Plus some themes are different versions
<superm1> okay well install mythvideo
<superm1> it will remove mythdvd (it's integrated in mythvideo now)
<sshirley> When I undated, I couldn't click the checkbox for MythVideo for whatever reason
<sshirley> What about having 2 libmyth versions?
<sshirley> updated
<superm1> it's because it didn't want to lte you remove mythdvd probably
<superm1> but it didn't know better:)
<rhpot1991> superm1: should put a sticky about that somewhere, people seeing this problem a lot
<superm1> the 2 libmyth versions won't do anythign but waste space
<rhpot1991> want me to do a forum post about it?
<sshirley> Ok, so from the command-line?
<superm1> i think there is a forum post about it
<sshirley> rhpot1991: Please do
<rhpot1991> ok
<rhpot1991> just sticky it or something for the time being
 * rhpot1991 doesn't check the forums enough
<sshirley> I also heard something about unchecking the nightly build backport repository
<sshirley> ok, so from the command-line, how would i update mythvideo?
<rhpot1991> sudo apt-get install mythvideo
<superm1> sshirley, yes do uncheck the weekly build repo.  you don't need it anymore
<sshirley> also from the command-line how do i check which repositories i have?
<javatexan> are you guys doing current dev against 7.10 or 8.04?
<rhpot1991> 8.04
<superm1> sshirley, you'd edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<javatexan> ubuntu?
<sshirley> yes
<rhpot1991> javatexan: I don't understand what your asking
<sshirley> deb cdrom:[Mythbuntu 7.10 - amd64 (071021)]/ gutsy main restricted universe
<sshirley> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<sshirley> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<sshirley> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<sshirley> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<sshirley> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<sshirley> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy universe multiverse main restricted
<sshirley> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<sshirley> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<sshirley> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<sshirley> No nightly builds, right?
<sshirley> or weekly build repo, i mean
<superm1> !pastebin | sshirley
<ubotu> sshirley: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<superm1> please use that in the future
<superm1> but no you dont have any weekly stuff there
<sshirley> Ok, sorry
<javatexan> i am sorry bad question
<javatexan> trying to get a dev vm setup and dont want to be behind...sorry
<sshirley> Cool!
<sshirley> I haven't said 'yes' yet, but by install mythvideo, it will remove mythdvd and upgrade mythvideo. Also by typing 'apt-get autoremove', it will remove libmyth-0.20 and mkisofs
<sshirley> Don't I need mkisofs though?
<superm1> sshirley, you shouldn't
<superm1> and that's fine that you let it do that
<superm1> thats what has to happen for mythvideo to work
<rhpot1991> javatexan: you can do either mythbuntu or ubuntu, doesn't really matter
<sshirley> I won't need mkisofs for MythArchive?
<superm1> unless you are making ISOs, no
<javatexan> rhpot1991: okay...
<sshirley> right.....true
<javatexan> rhpot1991: which do you prefer for your work
<rhpot1991> javatexan: for example I do mythbuntu in my dev vm but ubuntu as my actual OS's and test everything all around
<sshirley> But now that it has gotten rid of libmyth-0.20 I can reinstall mkisofs if i want to
<rhpot1991> javatexan: doesn't really matter, mythbuntu is built on ubuntu
<javatexan> rhpot1991: cool...once you have ubuntu installed, you then install the control center and then the SVN or do you install just the SVN
<sshirley> Does mythtv (or mythbuntu) take advantage of multi-core processors?
<rhpot1991> sshirley: 0.21 is supposed to
<javatexan> i guess the db stuff will be easier installing mythtv all at once.....eh?
<rhpot1991> I couldn't tell you where the settings are
<sshirley> Excellent!!!! So I should see some form of performance increase.
<sshirley> Also the memory footprint has gone down, eh?
<rhpot1991> javatexan: I have just been running with the latest weekly trunk builds, but my stuff isn't really integrated into mythtv at this point
<sshirley> rhpot1991: Believe me, I'll look for it!
<sshirley> Ok....I'm going to reboot my mythbox and take a look. brb!
<sshirley> Ok....MythVideo works now. Thanks!
<sshirley> But LiveTV and recordings playback is still choppy
<rhpot1991> sshirley: try playing around with the playback profiles
<rhpot1991> they are new in 0.21 and your old settings are modified by them
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Playback_profiles
<sshirley> Yeah....I saw those. You mean like 'CPU+', 'CPU++', 'Normal', etc.?
<rhpot1991> yep, they added a few more on release as well
<rhpot1991> I'm running cpu+ with xvmc forced for HD
<sshirley> Nice
<rhpot1991> cause I have a weak box now
<rhpot1991> I'd think you should be fine with out modifying it, but I'm not entirely sure
<sshirley> I just have SD for right now but a good CPU (2.1Ghz dual-core AMD64)
<rhpot1991> maybe you have generic graphics drivers somehow?
<sshirley> I tried normal as well but that didn't work (so I have only tried CPU+ and Normal)
<sshirley> No....I recently installed drivers but they are using Mesa somehow and not OpenGL. I still haven't got that fixed. But it worked under 0.20.2
<rhpot1991> sounds like its defaulting to the generic drivers
<rhpot1991> check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rhpot1991> would tell you if something was going wrong in there
<sshirley> I have: (II) LoadModule: "glx"
<sshirley> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
<sshirley> (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<sshirley>         compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
<sshirley>         ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
<sshirley> (==) AIGLX enabled
<sshirley> (II) Loading extension GLX
<sshirley> Oooops
<sshirley> But also:
<sshirley> (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
<sshirley> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so
<sshirley> (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."
<sshirley>         compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.45.5
<sshirley>         Module class: X.Org Video Driver
<sshirley> glx is Mesa?
<superm1> fglrx eh?.  make sure you have xorg-driver-fglrx installed then
<sshirley> How can I check that?
<sshirley> Aaack! When going through that log file I see:
<sshirley> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0
<sshirley> (II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0
<sshirley> (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.
<sshirley> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
<sshirley> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<sshirley> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<sshirley> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<sshirley> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
<sshirley> (WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
<sshirley> (II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x10000000
<rhpot1991> sshirley: pastebin that stuff
<sshirley> (==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x10000000)
<sshirley> (II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(640,8191)
<sshirley> (II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(640,480) (front color buffer - assumption)
<sshirley> (II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 640 x 7711
<sshirley> (==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled
<sshirley> (WW) fglrx(0): Textured Video not supported without DRI enabled.
<sshirley> (II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 10
<sshirley> (II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled
<sshirley> (II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled
<sshirley> (II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!
<sshirley> (==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled
<sshirley> (==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor
<sshirley> sshirley@viihde:~$
<sshirley> Sorry about that....I am not in Linux right now
<sshirley> Oh
<sshirley> Ok
<rhpot1991> rule of thumb is if its longer than 3 lines put it in pastebin
<sshirley> What kind of formatting
<sshirley> syntax
<rhpot1991> people start to get angry if its spammy
<rhpot1991> bash, or leave it empty
<rhpot1991> doesn't really matter
<sshirley> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59448/
<superm1> sshirley, well it looks like you are missing the fglrx kernel module
<superm1> make sure that gets loaded
<sshirley> superm1: With THAT kinda stuff I'm kinda n00b. How can I do that?
<superm1> sshirley, well unless you installed it some weird way, it should have been handled for you
<superm1> how did you install it?
<sshirley> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_8.3_Driver_Manually
<sshirley> xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<rhpot1991> any reason why you didn't use the restricted driver manager?
<sshirley> Because the restricted manager didn't have the latest version of the ati drivers for this new card
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<sshirley> ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro
<sshirley> But I think it's on actually. Hmmm. I might need to investigate that.
<sshirley> I mean I believe the restricted manager is on
<sshirley> I wonder if that would be in Ubuntu 8.10
<hugolp> I upgraded to .21 yesterday, and I have two isues
<hugolp> while watching live tv the osd flickers
<hugolp> thats in both my computers
<hugolp> and also alt+tab does weird things while Mythtv is on (either using Qt and opengl) (Im using Compiz)
<sshirley> Ok, rhpo1991....I gotta go to bed. Thanks for all your help!
<rhpot1991> np sshirley
<rhpot1991> hugolp: flickers like when it fades away?
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  its more like its not solid
<hugolp> like its on and off really quick
<hugolp> you dont see the on and off but feel theres flickering
<hugolp> dont know if flicker is the righ word in english
<hugolp> the osd is fine while using mythvideo
<hugolp> and in the first seconds of watching livetv when the screen is black waiting for image, but as soon as image comes in, the osd flearkers
<hugolp> flickers
<hugolp> but only in live tv
<rhpot1991> hugolp: only osd things I know of is the osd fade checkbox under the playback profiles
<rhpot1991> you can try that, but it doesn't sound like your problem, it will studder when it goes to fade away
<hugolp> no
<hugolp> it sounds more like a bug
<rhpot1991> check the mailing list?
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  what improvements has .21 besides mythweb streaming?
<rhpot1991> hugolp: a lot
<hugolp> cause I am thinking I might go back to .20
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  like?
<rhpot1991> looking to see if I can find you a list
<rhpot1991> storage groups is a big one
<rhpot1991> upnp
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Release_Notes_-_0.21
<hugolp> multirec is good
<rhpot1991> I'd say to post in the forums and on the mailing lists
<rhpot1991> and see if anyone has an answer, start filing bug reports if not
<hugolp> rhpot1991:  mythbuntu or mythtv directly?
<rhpot1991> for what the bugs?
<rhpot1991> hugolp: http://www.mythbuntu.org/support
<rhpot1991> links for the forums and mailing lists there
<javatexan> lol...still installing...
<hugolp> thanks rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> np hugolp
 * tritium wonders why mythtv-doc is about to be uninstalled, not by his choice
<javatexan> okay...where is the source...I did the latest weeklybuild, but I cant find the mythtv source
<javatexan> oh well...gotta go to bed for tonight....goodnight
<MythbuntuGuest18> Nikas
<Beanos> hello.. just installed mythtv on my ubuntu system and need some help, anyone game?
<surlyjake> dish
<rhpot1991_laptop> !ask | Beanos
<ubotu> Beanos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Beanos> roger.. I think I have't set up my mysql properly or something\when I run mythtv-setup it says can't read data base?\
<Beanos> as I said, I just installed
<rhpot1991_laptop> Beanos: maybe you set the mysql root password and are using that instead of the mythtv one?
<Beanos> haven't done anything radical, just tried to run the setup program. Running kubuntu 7.10
<Beanos> no when installing it asked about setting a root pw for mysql, I left it blank
<rhpot1991_laptop> ok, good
<Beanos> do I need to initialize the db or something?
<rhpot1991_laptop> are you sure you have the correct password for your mythtv mysql user then?
<Beanos> not a clue how do I  check?
<rhpot1991_laptop> well first tell me this, what version of mythtv?
<rhpot1991_laptop> dpkg -l mythtv-backend
<rhpot1991_laptop> will tell you that
<Beanos> standby
<npurciful_> superm1:  you here man?
<Beanos> is there a paste bin here? or just cut and paste to screen?
<rhpot1991_laptop> !pastebin | Beanos
<ubotu> Beanos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Beanos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59486/
<Beanos> thanks rhpot1991_laptop
<rhpot1991_laptop> Beanos: in that version I believe there is an /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt file
<rhpot1991_laptop> check that
<Beanos> ok on it standby in /etc?
<rhpot1991_laptop> /etc/mythtv
<rhpot1991_laptop> should contain your mysql user and password
<Beanos> rhpot1991_laptop http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59487/
<Beanos> so make sure its in the setup and I should be on my way?
<Beanos> excellent
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<rhpot1991_laptop> also might not want to pastebin your passwords :P
<Beanos> true, however.. the machine is standalone, if I get hacked oh well
<rhpot1991_laptop> Beanos: see if you can modify that pastebin to remove the password, just incase
<Beanos> lol
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh, ok
<Beanos> It has happened, but on a web app
<Beanos> and it works.. Just need to load the drivers for my carfds and I should be up and running
<Beanos> any clue where to get the drivers for PVR-500 cards to run under ubuntu?
<rhpot1991_laptop> Beanos: should work out of the box
<Beanos> hmm well wen I run the setup it dosn't see the video device
<Beanos> do I need to create the devices?
<rhpot1991_laptop> shouldn't need to
<rhpot1991_laptop> try to sudo modprobe ivtv
<Beanos> ok
<Beanos> nad
<Beanos> nada
<Beanos> something she is missing?
<rhpot1991_laptop> errored or ran without saying anything?
<Beanos> ran without saying anything
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats a good thing
<Beanos> try to run setup again?
<rhpot1991_laptop> try the setup again
<Beanos> roger
<hugolp> rhpot1991_laptop:  I checked the forums yesterday and didnt find anything about ficklering in the osd, where should I report the bug?
<Beanos> ok when I designate the capture device, it says failed to probe and no option to add like video0 or anything like that
<rhpot1991_laptop> hugolp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<rhpot1991_laptop> hugolp: did you post in the forum?
<hugolp> rhpot1991_laptop:  no
<hugolp> should I?
<rhpot1991_laptop> hugolp: I'd do that first
<hugolp> I was lazy cause the registering thing :-P
<rhpot1991_laptop> might be a simple fix that someone in there could tell you
<Beanos> I even tried to type /dev/video0 into the line, no joy
<Beanos> I am missing smehting obviously
<directhex|work> do you have a /dev/video0 and /dev/video1?
<Beanos> ok in the /dev directory no video
<Beanos> 1 2 or otherwise
<rhpot1991_laptop> dmesg |grep ivtv
<directhex|work> hm. and you modprobed ivtv? strange. pastebin the contents of "dmesg"
<rhpot1991_laptop> and pastebin it
<Beanos> ok
<Beanos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59490/
<Beanos> ok that is odd
<Beanos> I have no firmware directory
<rhpot1991_laptop> is your system up to date?
<Beanos> I just installed the software (total install kubuntu 7.10 right before I installed myth
<rhpot1991_laptop> sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Beanos> seems the firmware on the capture card is the problem
<directhex|work> odd, that file is 262144 bytes for me
<Beanos> new version of myth?
<directhex|work> it's in /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)
<rhpot1991_laptop> directhex|work: I suspect that his box is out of date, if he just installed and didn't upgrade anything off of the cd
<directhex|work> it's not part of myth, it's in the linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r) package
<Beanos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59491/
<Beanos> well how is ythat for updated?
<rhpot1991_laptop> mine is 262144 as well
<Beanos> I didn't install myth until I had already updated it all
<rhpot1991_laptop> maybe its a kubuntu issue?
<directhex|work> kubuntu has the same kernel as ubuntu
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats what I thought
<Beanos> hmm I have nothing in my /lib/firmwatre directory
<Beanos> I am guessing I need something in there?
<frank_> Beanos: do you have the linux-ubuntu-modules package installed?
<directhex|work> Beanos, so install the linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r) package
<Beanos> Unknown if I have them installed
<rhpot1991_laptop> try to install then
<Beanos> apt-get install ???
<rhpot1991_laptop> what directhex|work said
<directhex|work> actually, what kernel are you running? (uname -r)
<directhex|work> you should really have the package already, courtesy of the linux-generic or linux-rt or whatever metapackage
<directhex|work> whatever "uname -r" ends with, install "linux-foo", e.g. "linux-generic"
<directhex|work> then try it again
<Beanos> 2.6.22-14-generic
<Beanos> well they are not installed
<Beanos> when I look I get this
<Beanos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59493/
<Beanos> so off to find the meta-package
<directhex|work> didn't i tell you to install linux-generic, like, 4 minutes ago?
<Beanos> directhex|work I have it installed, just not the modules
<directhex|work> Beanos, "dpkg -l linux-generic | grep ^ii" shows it's installed?
<Beanos> directhex|work dpkg  shows its not installed installing now
<Beanos> well its installed, I suppose I need to reboot damn it. be back in a bit
<tyce_> anyone else realize that mythweb no longer posts the full url?  so now after selecting a recording, you can't hit the back button and have to it go right back to the day and time you scheduling for?
<[_Snarf_]> What does the permissions/owner of the "video storage directory" need to be? For someone reason, my live tv isn't working anymore
<[_Snarf_]> Getting the error: 2008-03-13 13:30:09.343 SG(Default) Error: Group 'Default' wants to use directory '/var/lib/mythtv/', but this directory is not writeable.
<frank_> [_Snarf_]: it should be mythtv:mythtv
<frank_> and writeable
<[_Snarf_]> hrmm
<[_Snarf_]> that's the pits
<frank_> [_Snarf_]: what do you have right now?
<[_Snarf_]> it's mythtv:mythtv
<[_Snarf_]> but for some reason my live tv isn't working, so I'm going to have to do some deeper digging
<frank_> [_Snarf_]: ls -l /var/lib/mythtv
<[_Snarf_]> drwxrwsrwx 2 776 mythtv 4096 2008-02-26 01:09 music
<[_Snarf_]> drwxrwxrwx 2 776 mythtv 4096 2008-02-26 01:09 pictures
<[_Snarf_]> drwxrwsrwx 2 776 mythtv 4096 2008-03-12 14:26 recordings
<[_Snarf_]> drwxrwxrwx 2 776 mythtv 4096 2008-02-26 01:09 videos
<[_Snarf_]> why did that change to 4096
<[_Snarf_]> stupid computer.. work WITH me, not against me
<frank_> [_Snarf_]: did you play with the group?
<[_Snarf_]> chown instead of chmod..
<frank_> sudo chown -R mythtv:mythtv /var/lib/mythtv
<[_Snarf_]> how would I go about completely removing mythtv and config files.. I think I want to start fresh with the svn copy
<frank_> [_Snarf_]: with synaptic search for mythtv, and select 'completely remove'
<[_Snarf_]> that dump directories and such?
<frank_> I think so. you can check after you remove
<Koffa> js-download -page for isos o,O
<foxbuntu___> TehSnarf, you can do the followng to clear it out: sudo apt-get remove --purge mythtv
<camelreef> good evening from Scotland
<JThundley> hello gentlemen
<JThundley> all your alcohol are belong to scotland
<a1fa_> all your mom belong to me
<camelreef> hmmm
<camelreef> I can see that I hype of the .21 release passed
<a1fa_> 0.21 is nice
<a1fa_> i've used svn
<camelreef> it is
<a1fa_> =)
<copyofjohan> hi, i tried mythbuntu on hardy. Installed Hardy command-line system. Installed mythbuntu-desktop and mythtv-backend. now my problem: My HDD-access-led is blinking all the time. After stoping mythtv-backend this behavior disappears. IS that a bug?.
<directhex> what kind of tv card are you using?
<copyofjohan> hauppauge wintv pci
<directhex> framegrabber?
<copyofjohan> I dont know, I just installed like I said and did nothing else.
<copyofjohan> how can I test?
<directhex> analog card? dirt cheap?
<copyofjohan> yeah sounds like my tvcard...
<copyofjohan> not to forget: about 5 years old
<directhex> hm. shouldn't be related then. the problem is definitely with the backend and not the frontend?
<frank23> somebody the other day was complaining about a big memory leak.... could be swap filling up?
<copyofjohan> no, swap is empty.
<frank23> copyofjohan: is the backend running now?
<copyofjohan> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> upnp?
<hugolp> hi, when I change the go to settings -> aspect and re-render the them, then alt+tab starts doing very weird things (I am using copmiz)
<hugolp> anyone having similar problem?
<copyofjohan> directhex: Yes I think its the backend. When executing: "/etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop" the blinkin stops.
<directhex> tgm4883_laptop, not sure why the disk could be active for that though
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex, sec, i thought i remembered seeing a bug about that
<tgm4883_laptop> or maybe that was just a memory leak too
<rico42955> ok ask about sasc here?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<directhex> no
<directhex> nor anywhere mythtv related. sasc is actively hated by all mythtv developers
<tgm4883_laptop> you can ask about it in #rico42955, although i'm not sure you will get much of an answer
<rico42955> i understand, so its not something needed to get mythtv working?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> you can run mythtv without it
<copyofjohan> I think I found the Problem: mythtv cant connect to MYSQL-Server and is retrying all the time.
<rico42955> oh
<directhex> it's needed to gain illegal access to stolen satellite signals, that's about it
<rico42955> ah i thought it might help me get mythtv working
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> rico42955, is there a problem with your setup?
<tgm4883_laptop> first^^
<tgm4883_laptop> and second
<tgm4883_laptop> why if you thought it would help get your mythtv setup working would you ask "ok ask about sasc here?"
<rico42955> i've installed it but don't have any short cuts to start it
<rico42955> from what i've been reading about it, yes i know it's nature, i was wondering if a part of it was needed to get a signal from my card
<tgm4883_laptop> what card?
<rico42955> twinhan 102g
<directhex> can't find any such card on twinhan.com
<rico42955> yeah i've noticed that, that's what the box says
<directhex> also can't find any such identifier on http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TwinHan
<rico42955> its about 3 yrs old wondering if its the 1020 it does have the desc. of DST-03T
<directhex> do you have a /dev/dvb/adapter0 folder?
<rico42955> uh yes
<directhex> okay, the tv card is already working then, in theory
<directhex> so set it up in mythtv-setup
<ahave> hello room. could someone advise me on hardware recomendations (on what to avoid) for an upcoming mythtv project?
<tgm4883_laptop> avoid ati
<ahave> my last custom linux box (car pc) i ended up getting not so nice hardware
<rico42955> i have tried, it sees the card
<tgm4883_laptop> ahave, what do you plan on doing with it
<ahave> tgm4883, HD video play back mostly
<ahave> off network of blueray dvd
<ahave> tgm4883, cable cards and such might be added at a later date. but for now it will just be a movie media box
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC anything dual core should be able to handle that
<tgm4883_laptop> grab an nvidia 7 or 8 and you should be good to go
<tgm4883_laptop> it's been awhile since i built a machine
<directhex> rico42955, run through mythtv-setup. complete ALL STEPS, IN ORDER.
<directhex> rico42955, make sure you set up the diseqc settings correctly (i.e. tell it you have no diseqc switch if you have no diseqc switch)
<tgm4883_laptop> rico42955, what do you have hooked up to your card?
<directhex> i don't know the specifics on diseqc config
<ahave> tgm4883_laptop, what about motherboards? anychip sets better than others?
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<directhex> ahave, intel's best. nvidia next
<tgm4883_laptop> i want to say i've heard bad tings about via chipsets
<directhex> ahave, beyond that, whatever - there's much suck
<tgm4883_laptop> follow what directhex said
<directhex> tgm4883, their modern chipsets are fine. it's the athlon era they sucked
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<rico42955> I have the card cabled to an old primestar dish
<ahave> not to start an intel vs amd war.. but for video codec ... what is a better choice?
 * tgm4883_laptop prefers his C2D
<rhpot1991> c2d tests better, but is it worth 2x as much is the question
<tgm4883_laptop> dont listen to rhpot1991, he is a hippy
<rhpot1991> with a pretty new amd x2 5000+
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
<directhex> depends on what your minmum requirements are
<tgm4883_laptop> beats my 3800+
<ahave> blueray playbac
<directhex> to do european hd, for example, will take at least a 1.8ghz core 2 duo - or about 2.4ghz of amd
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: newegg had 6400+'s on sale for a great price, I wanted one
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm also sure that amd has caught up by now, but it's really nice that on my C2D the fan barely runs
<rhpot1991> but it needs 2x the cooling power and finding a cpu cooler for the antec fusion is a pain already
<directhex> blu-ray will need a decent cpu
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, see, thats why you need a cooler cpu
<rhpot1991> also worth nothing I have some amd and intc stock, and intc is destroying it
<tgm4883_laptop> like mine, it has a racing stripe and a fin
<tgm4883_laptop> I should really run some sort of benchmark on mine, see how they compare
<tgm4883_laptop> rather than how it feels
<directhex> tgm4883_laptop, depends on the app. 25% faster on intel in most cases
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
<rhpot1991> directhex there are certain apps the amd cpu's are better at though
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex, while thats true, it would be nice to know which of my 2 systems are better.  Heck, i dont even know if the two processors are in the same class
<directhex> rhpot1991, sure. 99% ram-bound apps, such as modelsim
<rhpot1991> and there is always that price difference
<directhex> on paper, intel is twice as fast per clock than amd (and only 50% faster for phenom). in practice, that difference is less
<rhpot1991> it was $100+ for me to take a step back in the power and get a c2d instead, plus not as nice of a board
<ed3120> hello
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | ed3120
<ubotu> ed3120: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ed3120> I just did a reinstall of 8.04A2 and I want to import my db.  When I perform     sudo mysql -u mythtv -p 'drop database mythconverg'   (the first step of importing the database) I get ERROR 1049 (42000) after entering the correct password
<ed3120> a google search says it's a privilege issue, but I'm running it as sudo?
<tgm4883_laptop> ed3120, get a newer alpha
<tgm4883_laptop> the current one is alpha 4
<tgm4883_laptop> secondly
<tgm4883_laptop> your problem is the -p, and the sudo
<tgm4883_laptop> first question
<tgm4883_laptop> did you make a password for the root mysql user?
<ed3120> no i did not ...this is a fresh install.
<directhex> then don't use -p
<directhex> or -u mythtv, infact
<ed3120> should i still use sudo?
<directhex> just use "sudo mysql"
<tgm4883_laptop> and probably not sudo
<ed3120> hmmm
<ed3120> i tried: mysql 'drop database mythconverg'
<ed3120> i tried: mysql -u mythtv 'drop database mythconverg'
<ed3120> sudo mysql -u mythtv 'drop database mythconverg'
<directhex> so every combo except the one i suggested!
<ed3120> sudo mysql 'drop database mythconverg'
<Alowishus> no need for sudo since Linux permissions don't play into the equation
<directhex> Alowishus, sue they do. uid0 gets full passwordless root access to mysql on ubuntu systems
<ed3120> directhex - you mean just go in with "sudo mysql" and run commands from there?
<tgm4883_laptop> ed3120, is this db from a .20 install?
<Alowishus> mysql -umythtv 'drop database mythconverg'
<Alowishus> umm oh wait, -uroot probably
<Alowishus> directhex: but you can lie and do 'mysql -uroot' too, no?
<directhex> Alowishus, try it.
<ed3120> ok.... "mysql -uroot 'drop database mythconverg'" gave me something
<ed3120> error 1049 (42000)
<ed3120> "mysql -umythtv 'drop database mythconverg'" didn't work
<directhex> ed3120, do me a favour and do "show databases"
<Alowishus> directhex: yeah, has nothing to do with acutal Unix user id
<Alowishus> directhex: mysql -uroot gives me full passwordless root access
<Alowishus> directhex: even when run from my standard user account
<directhex> how deliciously secure
<Alowishus> directhex: hehe it's definitely not, but that's just how MySQL works... out of the box, the root user account is passwordless... msot distros will set up a big WARNING telling you to set one, and I think Ubuntu generally does that with debconf
<ed3120> mysql> show databases;
<ed3120> just returns:
<ed3120> Database
<ed3120> information_schmema
<Alowishus> ed3120: you could always bypass the drop crap and just do 'mysqladmin -uroot drop mythconverg'
<directhex> ed3120, guess why you can't drop mythconverg then
<Alowishus> err bypass the mysql command line client I mean
<ed3120> i'm guessing because it isn't there?
<directhex> ed3120, you guess correctly. that was always the problem. that's what error 1049 is
<ed3120> so now i'm trying: "mysql -umythtv 'create database mythconverg'"
<ed3120> error again
<Alowishus> mythtv user probably can't create databases
<ed3120> i'm just trying to follow the db restore at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/WhatNext/Feisty
<Alowishus> try "mysql -uroot 'create database mythconverg'"
<ed3120> error 1049 (42000): unknown database 'create database mythconverg'
<Alowishus> ah
<Alowishus> that makes sense
<Alowishus> the mysql command line expects you to give it a db name before operatinons
<Alowishus> try
<Alowishus> mysql -uroot mysql 'create database mythconverg'
<Alowishus> alternately
<Alowishus> mysqladmin -uroot create mythconverg
<ed3120> first line just showed the mysql help
<ed3120> i guess there was an error
<ed3120> second line returned: mysqladmin: CREATE DATABASE failed; error: 'Can't create database 'mythconverg'; database exists'
<Alowishus> ok
<Alowishus> so it never got dropped
<Alowishus> mysqladmin -uroot drop mythconverg
<Alowishus> let me know what that says
<ed3120> it's asking me if i want to do it
<ed3120> i'll answer yes
<Alowishus> assuming you have a backup, yes :)
<ed3120> ok, i assume now "mysqladmin -uroot create mythconverg"
<ed3120> it took that line
<Alowishus> yep now you have a clean database
<ed3120> now i want to pull in my mythconverg.sql.gz backup file
<Alowishus> zcat /var/backups/mythconverg.sql.gz | mysql -uroot mythconverg
<ed3120> it took it without errors
<ed3120> i'm restarting the backend now
<Alowishus> you should be done then
<Alowishus> cool
<ed3120> crap one issue
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-14
<ed3120> it says db has new schema than expected when i start the frontend
<Alowishus> newer??
<ed3120> i did an update at one point so i think my db backup was alpha 3
<Alowishus> oh
<Alowishus> umm not sure how to deal with that
<Alowishus> can you just update to 0.21 now?
<ed3120> i assume if i do an update now...i'll shoot straight from alpha 2 to alpha 4
<rhpot1991> what version of the frontend are you running?
<rhpot1991> ed3120: you are thinking of it the wrong way
<rhpot1991> they contained trunk builds of 0.21
<ed3120> the default in 8.04 alpha 2
<rhpot1991> if you upgrade now, you get the final build of 0.21
<rhpot1991> as far as mythtv goes
<rhpot1991> no reason not to upgrade
<ed3120> but will it be able to pull in the older db?
<Alowishus> yes, db gets updated automatically
<Alowishus> it's just going backward that's a problem :)
<ed3120> ok, i'll go for it
<ed3120> by the way ...you guys are great....i really appreciate it
<rhpot1991> well make sure you make a backup first
<rhpot1991> but ya, they should upgrade automagically
<ed3120> my mythbuntu was running great...but there is a flaw in mcc that when you update your mythweb password, it blanks it out
<ed3120> (yes, i filed a bug report)
<rhpot1991> ed3120: well that version is old, unless you upgraded it via apt
<ed3120> anyway, my mythweb was passwordless for a few days and someone on the internet found it and when into the config and destroyed my settings
<ed3120> and deleted all my recordings
<ed3120> luckily i have the backup db
<a1fa> lol
<a1fa> why did u open it to the net?
<rhpot1991> whats the point of mythweb if not to open it up to the net?
<ed3120> mythweb was open so i can schedule recordings - doesn't everyone use that?
<a1fa> lol  vpn? ssh tunnel
<a1fa> etc
<rhpot1991> and to watch tv on your lunch break
<a1fa> yeah
<ed3120> its fine assuming you set a password....which i did, but MCC ate it for some reason
<a1fa> but i got a vpn
<a1fa> and ssh
<a1fa> so i can tunnel port 80 to my server
<a1fa> lol
<a1fa> newb mistake
<a1fa> you wont do it again
<rhpot1991> ed3120: run http on a differnt port help
<rhpot1991> I run mine open to the interweb, but not on 80
<ed3120> i know, but the key here is that the password was erased automatically...i wouldn't call it my mistake...but it's alpha software so i can't complain :)
<copyofjohan> I found another problem: didnt install mysql-server and mythtv-database. I thougt mythbuntu-desktop includes these. So now I installed everything and configuerd it. looks quiet well. Now when I want to start mythtv I get this error:"TV Error: Failed to get recording show list" whats my problem?
<mkargar> hello
<mkargar> what in path of recording video in mythtv?
<tgm4883_laptop> huh?
<tgm4883_laptop> /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/
<rhpot1991> thats the default, you can set it to anywhere you want in the setup menu
<mkargar> very very thanks my friend!
<mkargar> in setup menu?
<tgm4883_laptop> in mythtv-setup
<mkargar> please guide me?(i'm newbie in mythtv!)
<mkargar> how to changing path of record in mythtv-setup?which section?
<rhpot1991> mkargar: I think its under general
<rhpot1991> can't check cause my backend is recording
<tgm4883_laptop> it's under storage groups in .21 isn't it
<rhpot1991> you'd know that better than I would, I haven't used them yet
<mkargar> i checking general section and storage group!all path was wrong!
<mkargar> anybody here?
<hitme666> any1 ever used a jetway MiniQ Twin + his Remote with ubuntu / linux ?
<camelreef> good morning from Scotland
<camelreef> superm1, ?
<superm1> hey camelreef a little late.  i'm headed to bed :)
<camelreef> ah
<camelreef> just a quicky
<superm1> sure
<camelreef> you take care of the ipod-convenience
<camelreef> do you own an iPod Touch ?
<superm1> yup
<camelreef> I'm looking for one good experience with Linux to find an excuse to buy one
<superm1> well once it's jailbroken it's great
<superm1> i'd never buy one and keep factory firmware
<camelreef> including videos ?
<superm1> yeah i had videos working
<superm1> with gtkpod-aac
<camelreef> jailbreak is a given
<camelreef> oko, enough for me
<superm1> you just need to transcode to the proper format
<camelreef> thanks
<camelreef> and good night
<superm1> well one sec
<camelreef> ok
<superm1> minor warning, that transcoding can be finicky
<camelreef> I've read that
<superm1> so you need to use atomicparsley
<camelreef> ok
<superm1> and mythexport
<superm1> to do myth transcodes
<superm1> you can use handbrake for general stuff
<superm1> i used handbrake with mine
<superm1> for transcoding a dvd
<camelreef> ok
<superm1> rhpot wrote the stuff for mythexport though
<camelreef> thanks
<superm1> so if you've got trouble, both of us are here :)
<camelreef> excellent, 32 GB, here I come
<superm1> hehe
<camelreef> (plus I have a $100 gift card)
<superm1> have fun with it
<superm1> i notice i barely use mine for "music and video"
<superm1> i installed last.fm on it
<superm1> and use it when walking the dog close enough to the appt and web browsing
<camelreef> I have normal IPods (nanos), the ability to extend and wi-fi are tempting
<superm1> my friends tell me i'm the most connected person they know
<superm1> and this is part of it
<camelreef> no surprise
<camelreef> I tend to be the same
<superm1> when i took a cruise for a week, it was honestly really hard to not be able to check mail inbetween waiting for food
<superm1> or similar
<superm1> :)
<camelreef> yup
<camelreef> I'm always lugging the big laptop
<camelreef> even on vacation, to my wife's horror
<camelreef> I have my own hosted mail server so I can have mail freedom and universal access
<superm1> ah both a blessing and a curse then
<camelreef> a bit, yeah
<camelreef> Touch does IMAP/SSL, huh ?
<camelreef> and SMTP/TLS ?
<superm1> never really looked much into it.  it does my gmail w/ imap
<superm1> so that makes me happy nough
<camelreef> I have about 16 cores and 25 GB of RAM spread over the house, and a few TB computing-wise
<camelreef> strangely enough, I want to keep my cell phone simple
<camelreef> I don;t want a PDA/phone
<camelreef> I don;t like to use phones too much either
<superm1> ah well then you're not as connected as me then
<superm1> i'll probably end up with a crackberry later this year when my phone contract with this current phone is up
<camelreef> I like to keep a minimal space of disconnection
<camelreef> that's one thing you will never see me with, a crackberry
<superm1> i've resisted it too, but only to have an internet plan on my crappy phone
<superm1> that is really slow
<superm1> and painful to use
<hitme666> any1 know the Jetway MiniQ Twin Barebone system, espectly the IR Device ...
<camelreef> the "sent using my blackberry" in the sig is usually a sign that the message will be rubbish, probably written fromthe toilet in a hurry
<superm1> well in any which case though, i'm gonna hit the sack
<superm1> night camelreef
<superm1> sorry hitme666 not familiar
<camelreef> I have internet on my phone, Opera installed on it, rarely use it
<camelreef> sometimes for Google maps, or with the latop using bluetooth in a bind
<camelreef> night Mario
<camelreef> hitme666, nope, nt familiar
<hitme666> any1 know the Jetway MiniQ Twin Barebone system, espectly the IR Device ...seems the ir device there is "special" :( .. 10 pins from ir controler to the MB ... the only events i can catsh are event1 (for media buttons) witch is same to keyboard and mouse 2 (for trackball) with is same as normal mouse :(
<hitme666> sorry for the repeat at start :/
<sonium> how do I setup the channels? e.g. entering the channel name and so on?
<sonium> I don't find it in the install guide
<directhex|work> run mythtv-setup. run all five steps IN ORDER. the channel editor is one of the steps
<sonium> Is there an option to preview the channel so I can have a look at the channel logo?
<directhex|work> from mythtv-setup? no
<directhex|work> sorry
<sonium> and how am I supposed to find out?
<sonium> hrm...
<directhex|work> mythweb allows for some editing of channel data, you could run the frontend and have mythweb's channel editor open on another machine
<[_Snarf_]> Alright, I'm having some trouble setting up transcoding.. I just installed 7.10 and upgraded to .21... where do I go to configure transcoding at?
<iulius> I'm patching the lirc source as described in http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_Remote_Wonder_Plus but I have several lirc packages install (using mythbuntu). Do I need to remove all of them before I make install?
<iulius> Seems like there are a few dependencies I would lose as well if I erased the lirc package
<directhex|work> did you try it as-is?
<iulius> Not yet
<iulius> Wanted to be cautious before I borked my install
<directhex|work> generally, avoid make install. if you want to replace packages, modify the packages
<directhex|work> apt-get build-dep lirc && apt-get source lirc  && cd lirc* && patch -p0 < /path/to/patch.diff && dpkg-build-package -us -uc -rfakeroot
<directhex|work> you really should edit debian/changelog and bump the version number too
<iulius> Thanks - I'll give that a try
<superm1> iulius, are you on hardy or gutsy?
<iulius> Gutsy
<superm1> there is another method available now that is even easier than that...
<superm1> okay
<superm1> it's worth a shot at least :)
<superm1> grab lirc-modules-source from hardy
<[_Snarf_]> Where do I go to set up transcoding? For some reason, if I attempt to transcode a video I've recorded via the mythweb, it comes back with "Autodetect (exit status 255, job status was "Errored")"
<superm1> and patch /usr/src/lirc-VER
<superm1> in that folder
<directhex|work> superm1, looks like a crap patch to me - think it'll break regular remote wonder support :/
<superm1> directhex|work, well this is a local patch :)
<directhex|work> for local people!
<Koffa> whoa
<Koffa> 0.21 had some performance tweaks too?
<Koffa> one channel fullscreen, one PIP and one watched live via another computer -- the load is insignificant... 0.20 only supported one channel at a time and caused bigger load
<frank_> Koffa: nice. I know that frontend can use much less memory depending on theme and resolution
<Koffa> I like the UI-changes too (mostly... didn't like the new default(?) '6 round images' navigation though)
<Koffa> but eg. mythweb seems better
<Koffa> how can I force scan = progressive for good for all channels?
<Koffa> all other video scans flicker a lot
<Koffa> is the PIP-size configurable?
<Koffa> didn't find it
<pdragon> is anyone else getting slow script errors in firefox with the new mythweb?
<pdragon> or, not errors. just the popup box asking if you want them to continue
<rhpot1991> pdragon: I do sometimes
<rhpot1991> I think normally when I have a lot of tabs opened
<Koffa> them?
<Koffa> javascript?
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> it asks you if you want to stop the script
<rhpot1991> pdragon: I have noticed if I tell it to stop the script it seems to finish whatever it was supposed to be doing
<Koffa> it still works with lynx, right?-)
<Koffa> scheduling etc
<rhpot1991> not sure
<Koffa> the killer-app for htpc was remote usability
<Koffa> seems to work with Links...
<Koffa> <3
<Koffa> 2008-03-14 19:46:38.078 Received a remote 'Clear Cache' request
<Koffa> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<pdragon> sorry, had to step ot
<pdragon> out
<pdragon> yeah, if i tell it to continue it works fine.
<pdragon> just wondering what might be causing it. looked up some stuff about it and they said it's something in firefox that tries to stop scripts stuck in a loop
<alanbshepard70> I just downloaded the mythbuntu 7.10 release and when I boot it up I get a command prompt beginning with (intitramfs). Is this normal? How do I install it?
<TehSnarf> Where can I find some settings for decent transcoding profiles?
<alanbshepard70> Ok since I couldn't get mythbuntu to boot I checked md5 and the hashes are different because of that I was going to try the torrent download instead of a direct download but the torrent link says torrent not found. Any have some suggestions?
<Koffa> how long should it take to fill the program guide?
<Koffa> upgrade nuked it and now I'm missing even some data not more than 20 minutes from now
<camelreef> good evening from scotland
<camelreef> is there someone atm with xmltv knowledge?
<camelreef> evening tgm4883
<tgm4883_laptop_> hi
<tgm4883_laptop_> morning
<camelreef> I must be an idiot, as I have trouble wrapping my mind around XMLTV and MythTV when thousands are doing it
 * tgm4883_laptop_ doesn't use xmltv
<tgm4883_laptop_> bah
<camelreef> I have my dvb-s card created
<camelreef> I created a new video source and set the channels I am receiving
<camelreef> I have attached the video source to the capture device
<camelreef> and now I fail to understand mythfilldatabase --manual
<camelreef> how do I match my tuned channels to the XMLTV channels?
<Koffa> hmm.. my transcoding started working on upgrade :D
<Koffa> that's nice... I was running out of space already :}
<pdragon> oh nice. finally reading through all .21 options. that option to turn off livetv recording after a set idle time will be nice o.o
<pdragon> accidentally left that running a few times and filled the drive
<TehSnarf> Anyone have any suggestions as to some transcoding settings? for like, high/medium/low? Right now they're all set to the same thing and I've no idea where to even begin adjusting the levels to
<pdragon> not myself. don't do much transcoding
<TehSnarf> pits
<Koffa> uuh... that flash-player should be nice -- with N800 :}
<Koffa> anyone tried livetv on some sort of ramdisk?
<Nikas> so.. i have this problem. i mount some stuff from my server with nfs. With every boot of both my frontends i get "Waiting for /var/lib/mythtv/recordings" for like one minute and then "Failed". The stuff mounts as it should. Why
<Nikas> that wait time..
<Koffa> ddr2 seems to be free nowadays, some 3G ramdisk should be nice...
<Nikas> mount -a = instant.. no wait
<Koffa> hmm.. 4GB movie is now 5.5GB and 83% done
<Nikas> Can i delete "OLDHOSTNAME" in the settings-table?
<Koffa> so I'll take back my 'it works' :)
<alexvd_> koffa: u still around
<Koffa> yeah
<alexvd_> so
<alexvd_> I am trying to setup a video share properly. I have a masterbackend and slavefrontend
<alexvd_> I have all videos on a hardisk and that mounts to the var lib mythtv videos directory on the backend.
<alexvd_> i can see the videos on the backend in that folder.
<alexvd_> I exported videos directory on the backend
<alexvd_> and setup the hosts file for slavefrontend
<alexvd_> I then setup a mount point on the slavefrontend to pull over nfs the videos into /var/lib/mythtv/videos on the slave
<alexvd_> i cant see the videos on the slave in videomanager
<camelreef> guys, my tv_grab_fr does not automatically match channel ids, I have to do a mythfilldatabase --manual - I am a bit stumped there...
<Koffa> sorry but I have a combined front/back, nuttin fancy :)
<alexvd_> oh ok
<Koffa> just wondering if I could use my N800 as a telly :)
<alexvd_> you can
<alexvd_> google it
<Koffa> without transcoding everything... more on-the-fly
<alexvd_> oh i dont know about that
<Koffa> well, first semi-successful transcode -- 3.8G -> 6.3G
<Koffa> needs some tweaking :)
<Koffa> it's not lacking much...
<Koffa> sound is fine, image smth like 5fps :)
<Koffa> n800...
<camelreef> good evening directhex
<directhex> helo
<camelreef> I'm looking for xmltv knowledge, do you have any?
<directhex> not really. i use eit
<camelreef> I use it too on DVB-T, but its sub-par on dvb-S
<Dorward> I've just done a apt-get dist-upgrade and the backend is throwing the following when it starts: Duplicate column name 'oldrecduplicate'
<Dorward> Is this is known problem? I can't find a reference on the site.
<wilberfan> my system is hanging at every shutdown or reboot:  "Running local boot scripts"...
<wilberfan> It's happened before with previous installs...   is there a fix??
<wilberfan> I can 'RSEIUB' out of it--but what a huge PIA!
<wilberfan> Sometimes the screen goes to black with just a horizontal cursor blinking in the extreme upper-left corner of the screen... (it's doing that now..)
<directhex> do you have any CIFS filesystems mounted?
<wilberfan> I'm back...
<surlyjake> sup
<wilberfan> Hey, dude....
<wilberfan> I'm having a shutdown/restart problemo....
<wilberfan> It locks up!
<wilberfan> Any way to fix that...?
<surlyjake> how are you shutting down?
<wilberfan> I have to RSEIUB out of it...every time.  Pain-in-the-azz
<wilberfan> The usual way??  Exit out of front end...  either click on the exit icon and select 'restart' or shutdown...  sometimes open a command-line...   What's the RIGHT way??
<wilberfan> 'sudo shutdown -r now' if I'm using the command line...
<surlyjake> ok. have you tried halt?
<wilberfan> 'halt'?
<wilberfan> you mean 'sudo shutdown -h now'??
<wilberfan> i guess i'm not sure what you mean by 'halt'....
<wilberfan_> ok...this is me on the myth box...
<wilberfan> surlyjake: where'd ya go, bud...?
<surlyjake> here for 5 more minutes
<surlyjake> halt is a meaner way to shut the machine down
<surlyjake> try it
<wilberfan_> just type 'halt' into a command line...?
<surlyjake> sudo halt -r
<wilberfan_> ideally, i'd like to 'fix' whatever the problem is...   What could be happening to make it freeze like that?  (It's done it on previous myth installs, too...)
<wilberfan_> let me try that now....
<wilberfan> Nope.  freezes at the same place....
<wilberfan> "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<surlyjake> have you taken a look at whats in there?
<wilberfan> no...(not sure i'd know what to make of it anyway!)
<wilberfan> but i'll look (rebooting now..)
<surlyjake> lol. you might want to post those to the pastebin and have someone take a peek at them.
<surlyjake> i GTG. sry peace
<wilberfan_> ok, THIS seems rather mysterious:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5702/
<wilberfan_> wtf?
<wilberfan> anyone else at home...?
<tgm4883_laptop_> wilberfan, looks fine to me
<wilberfan> what could be causing my freeze-up?
<tgm4883_laptop_> lots of things
<wilberfan> It's just started doing it in the last day or so...   (rats)
<tgm4883_laptop_> what happens if you just log out?
<tgm4883_laptop_> does that work ok?
<wilberfan> let me go check (it's hung again...)
<wilberfan> [whistles the 'rebooting' tune...]
<wilberfan> it seems to be doing everything else ok:  boots fine, records fine, plays back fine...
<wilberfan> although there's another problem that started about the same time:  any icons that would ordinarily be displayed in the system tray--are now showing up in little tiny separate windows at the upper left corner of the screen...!
<wilberfan> (don't know if that's related or not....)
<tgm4883_laptop_> 7.10 or 8.04?
<wilberfan> gutsy (7.10)
<wilberfan> OK...logout seems to work OK....
<tgm4883_laptop_> try to shutdown from there
<wilberfan> from the logout screen, you mean...?
<tgm4883_laptop_> no, i assume thats been locking up
<tgm4883_laptop_> try to shutdown from the log in screen
<wilberfan> sorry...that's what i meant... the LOGIN screen....  I tried both 'restart' and 'shutdown' from the login screen....and I just ended up back at the login screen...
<tgm4883_laptop_> strange
<wilberfan> the screen flashes...i get an NVIDIA logo..then the login screen shows up...
<tgm4883_laptop_> try this
<tgm4883_laptop_> ctrl-alt-f1
<tgm4883_laptop_> log in at the command line
<tgm4883_laptop_> try shuting down from there
<tgm4883_laptop_> just sudo shutdown -h now
<tgm4883_laptop_> back in a little bit, have to do some paid work
<wilberfan> it's not recognizing any keyboard strokes!!
<wilberfan> (although it DID recognize my REISUB...)
<wilberfan> but i couldn't enter any characters at the login:  prompt!
<ahave> hello room.
<ahave> if i am picking out hardware.. should i avoid onboard video?
<ahave> ie, nvida 7 onboard
<wilberfan> it's a little quiet in here...but stick around...someone will show up eventually!
<ahave> ok :)
<wilberfan> tgm4883_laptop_: Dude.  I fingered-out what the problem was...!  (with my freeze-on-shutdown situation)
<wilberfan> tgm4883_laptop_: (you'll never guess in a bazillion years...)
<atariman> hi. can anyone help me with Nvidia Geforce2 MX 400 and tv-out on mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop_> way to go and wait a whole 4 minutes atariman
<tgm4883_laptop_> wilberfan, bugs in the power supply?
<tgm4883_laptop_> voodoo?
<tgm4883_laptop_> ahave, i used a nvidia 6 series onboard for a long time with my HD
<tgm4883_laptop_> it worked great
<tgm4883_laptop_> only reason i switched is because I have to use a dvi-hdmi adapter now
<wilberfan> tgm4883_laptop_: No, the problem was:
<tgm4883_laptop_> and a vga-dvi-dvi-hdmi wasn't working
<wilberfan> [drumroll"
<wilberfan> ONE EXTRA QUOTE-SYMBOL IN MY MOBLOCK.CONF FILE!!
<tgm4883_laptop_> wow
<tgm4883_laptop_> how did that get in there?
<tgm4883_laptop_> that will now be my first diagnostic question
<tgm4883_laptop_> always
<wilberfan> tgm4883_laptop_: oh, that was ME that did that!   MY question is--how could ONE character in ONE .conf file mess things up so bad like that!!
<wilberfan> yikers....!
<tgm4883_laptop_> you would be amazed what one extra character can do
<wilberfan> somehow i thought *nix was "smarter" than that....
<tgm4883_laptop_> well it is, but you have to remember that all computer are dumb
<tgm4883_laptop_> they are just really really really fast
<wilberfan> what about my OTHER problemo:   All my systray icons showing up as SEPARATE windows in the upper-left corner of my screen??
<tgm4883_laptop_> thats very strange
<wilberfan> Like the network thingie...and my mobloquer...and even UPDATES....
<tgm4883_laptop_> not really sure why they show up in different windows
<tgm4883_laptop_> can we get a screenshot?
<wilberfan> as a matter of fact....!
<wilberfan> (let me find it...)
<tgm4883_laptop_> me too
<wilberfan> http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa82/wilberfan/systray_prob.png
<ahave> tgm4883_laptop_, what do you think about this hardware setup? https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/Wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=8417086&WishListTitle=IBM%2DMediaPc
<wilberfan> the mobloquer icon is the weirdest by far:  it sits right on TOP of the little Ubuntu icon (at the extreme left of the panel) and makes it transparent!
<wilberfan> (you can see the wallpaper 'underneath'...)
<wilberfan> And if you start up the myth frontend...there's a little square that appears in that same position while you're watching your recording or video...
<tgm4883_laptop_> strange
<tgm4883_laptop_> is this xfce?
<tgm4883_laptop_> ahave, what do you plan to do with it?
<wilberfan> tgm4883_laptop_: no...gnome....
<ahave> HD mediapc box
<ahave> hope to run mythtv on it
<tgm4883_laptop_> HD?
<ahave> outputing to a 46" HDTV
<tgm4883_laptop_> wilberfan, very odd.  Have you asked over in #ubuntu
<wilberfan> not yet; i did post something in the forum last night...
<tgm4883_laptop_> k
<tgm4883_laptop_> i've never seen that before
<tgm4883_laptop_> ahave, hi def?
<ahave> tgm4883_laptop_yes. sorry, hi def
<tgm4883_laptop_> looks alright
<tgm4883_laptop_> although if building a machine today, i might go amd
<tgm4883_laptop_> just cause of the price difference
<ahave> tgm4883_laptop_ It will need to be able to decode bluray/HD content from dvd or harddrive
<tgm4883_laptop_> wilberfan, is that a dell ubuntu machine?
<tgm4883_laptop_> or just the background
<ahave> is it overkill for my needs?
<wilberfan> tgm4883_laptop_:  gotcha!   no...it's just wallpaper I made to help me remember which of my two boxes I'm lookin' at!  :)
<tgm4883_laptop_> ahave, no, although if you do plan on decoding bluray, you will moost likely need a better video card
<ahave> like how high?
<tgm4883_laptop_> i really don't know as I have never done it myself
<tgm4883_laptop_> directhex|bsp, directhex|work ping
<pat__> is there anyone know in mythvideo, how to stretch the folder.jpg to fill up the yellow folder
<wilberfan> tgm4883_laptop_: thanks for your help earlier, dude...
<wilberfan> even though i kinda fingered it out on my own... (but i think you nudged me in the right direction...)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-15
<staind9383> does anyone know how to get download channel icons in .21?  the button for that is greyed out for me in my mythtv settings
<pdragon> where's the new option to set the LiveTV idle timer in .21?
<pdragon> hrm... seems there's no option for it on the gui
<pdragon> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/322750?do=post_view_threaded#322750
<pdragon> for anyone else curious
<Perium> Hello
<tgm4883_laptop_> !ask | Perium
<ubotu> Perium: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pdragon> tgm4883_laptop_: you there?
<tgm4883_laptop_> no
<pdragon> damn
<mrplow-dan_> 0.21 is working great, I love the greedy deinterlace filter
<pdragon> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/13574  any idea where that base.xml is?
<grout> When I hit enter on "Watch Video" nothing happends.
<pdragon> grout: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722756
<mrplow-dan_> is it possible to use the greedy de-interlace filter during a mythtranscode to a .NUV I've been trying to guess the custom filtername for it, greedyhdeint didn't seem to work
<tgm4883_laptop_> pdragon, are you using .21?
<pdragon> yes
<tgm4883_laptop_> thats already in there
<tgm4883_laptop_> or are you making a theme?
<pdragon> no, i just don't see a clock
<tgm4883_laptop_> what theme are you using?
<pdragon> blootube
<pdragon> default mythbuntu one
<grout> pdragon: Thanks a lot
<pdragon> np. i had the same problem
<tgm4883_laptop_> pdragon, that may be why
<tgm4883_laptop_> i'd have to check it on my system
<pdragon> it wasn't added to the default theme?
<tgm4883_laptop_> yep, it's there
<tgm4883_laptop_> right on the bottom
<tgm4883_laptop_> what type of tv do you have?
<pdragon> hmm... ok. now something else weird is happening. when i'm watching tv and a recording starts or stops, the frontend freezes
<pdragon> http://pastebin.com/m14e0bfeb
<pdragon> that's my frontend log
<Perium> tgm4883_laptop_, oops, sorry I was just seeing who was here, no questions to ask
<pdragon> tgm4883_laptop_: I've got a 32" tube tv
<tgm4883_laptop_> pdragon, use the screen setup wizard
<pdragon> everything else in the frontend looks fine. and there's a lot of free space on the bottom
<tgm4883_laptop_> sounds like an overscan issue
<pdragon> sec
<pdragon> hmm... just realized my laptop that i have the frontend on still has the old version
<pdragon> regular ubuntu doesn't see there's any update for it
<tgm4883_laptop_> do you have backports on?
<tgm4883_laptop_> cause .21 should be in backports
<pdragon> ahh no i don't. didn't realize mythbuntu had that turned on
<pdragon> any ideas on the freezing frontend?
<tgm4883_laptop_> sorry, no
<pdragon> k. making a post in forums before logging a bug
<pdragon> alright... something is really wrong. program guide says things are recording. upcoming recordings on mythweb does too. but the tuner isn't reporting that it's in use and i see nothing in my recorded shows
<pdragon> just restarting the stupid thing. brb
<pdragon> amazing. that fixed it. lost the last show i recorded and the first 20 minutes of this one, though
<mrplow-dan> arg, I can't get any custom filters to work during a transcode, shouldn't I be able to put in "bobdeint" as the Custom Filter to at least get some deinterlacing?
<mrplow-dan> I'm trying 'invert' to see if thats working
<tritium> What are the release plans for mythbuntu 8.04?
<pdragon> 7.10 was released same day as ubuntu
<pdragon> i think they're doing the same
<mrplow-dan> nope, invert isn't working either
<tritium> pdragon: was it the same day?
<pdragon> i believe so
<pdragon> same or next
<tritium> pdragon: okay, that's encouraging.  This transition to 0.21 packages has left my system in a little less than desirable state.  I'm looking forward to a complete reinstall.
<mrplow-dan> invert works fine as a custom filter for regular playback but not in the transcode settings
<pdragon> it's on the frontpage of the mythbuntu website
<pdragon> yeah, there's been some bumps for me too. gotten them fixed for the most part so far tho
<tritium> pdragon: thanks.
<tritium> pdragon: I do for the most part too, except for a lot of NO DATA in my Channel Listings.
<tritium> And I've checked the raw XML from Schedules Direct -- it's good.
<tritium> By the way, this is fantastic: http://www.digitalhome.ca/ota/superantenna/index.htm
<tritium> I already have a DB2, or I might build myself one.
<pdragon> hmm... i dunno. mine is working ok
<pdragon> part of me wants to reinstall from scratch, too. but i've got it all set up and working how i like. would be a lot of work :/
<tritium> pdragon: I understand.
<pdragon> will try the upgrade a week or so after release. if it doesn't work well afterwards, i may reload
<tritium> I've had troubles with Comcast, and reconfigured my tuners several times.  It's minor, but annoying to me, that my tuners are now numbered Encoders 10 through 13.
<pdragon> hmm... i see the Screen Setup Wizards option on my one remote frontend, but don't see it on my main backend/frontend combo system
<superm1> pdragon, on gutsy?
<superm1> if you're on gutsy there is a bug related to it :)
<tritium> It's quite strange that a subset of my local HD channels are showing NO DATA in the channel listings.
<pdragon> yes, gutsy
<pdragon> the remote front end is gusty, too, but it's an ubuntu desktop with the frontend installed
<superm1> pdragon, yeah
<superm1> so here's wh
<superm1> y
<superm1> MCC diverts that xml file
<superm1> the hardy version is updated for it
<superm1> but gutsy isnt
<pdragon> hmm.. ok
<pdragon> i just changed my theme to mythcenter instead of the default. the time shows up ok in that one now, so don't have to adjust the screen
<pdragon> time for bed. finally got my netflix account set up and going to test the livetvtimeout option tonight
<homercycles> Help. I'm trying to add a capture card during myth setup, and I'm stuck in an endless loop of Capture Cards <> Capture Card Setup. All I can do is (New Capture Card), (Delete all..), (Delete all again...) or choose the card I just added. How do I get out of this section and save my new card? Thanks
<homercycles> Every time I choose Finish in the Capture Card Setup screen, it loads the Capture Card screen allowing me to add/delete/choose my new card
<tritium> homercycles: you hit Esc?
<homercycles> Ah, Esc. Thanks. There should be a button down the bottom to exit that section, but anyway, I know now.
<camelreef> good morning from Scotland
<camelreef> I'm looking for XMLTV setup help
<camelreef> here is my issue: http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2008-March/215332.html
<fubuntu> I need some help, when I try to watch tv with mythtv the screen changes and then goes back to the menu imediatly. I though my capture card wasn't installed properly so to test I downloaded tvtime and it works fine. How can I make it work for mythtv? any ideas?
<fubuntu> I also have problems with dvds, when I try to play a dvd my screen goes black and the computer freezes. If I try to rip a non protected dvd made from tv shows mythtv says can't connect to dvd daemon, something has gone seriously wrong. Any ideas on that one?
<Koffa> does mythtv-setup log somewhere?
<Koffa> it offers to create /var/lib/mythtv/livetv/ -directory, but fails without any visible errors
<Koffa> it's silent even when started from terminal o,O
<Koffa> media library -> watch videos *click
<Koffa> * -> nothing happens
<myth-newb> is that after the update?
<myth-newb> I had the same problem
<myth-newb> myth-dvd has been superseeded by myth video
<myth-newb> so you nee to go to package manager
<myth-newb> uninstall myth-dvd and install myth-video
<myth-newb> worked for me?
<Koffa> umm
<Koffa> I thought I got rid of all .20 stuff already
<Koffa> no mythdvd here
<Koffa> hmm.. restarting frontend fixed it... probably forgot to do that earlier
<Koffa> thx for the tip though
<Koffa> funny that nothing was logged
<lime4x4> heres an odd problem running hardy mythbuntu as long as i have the wired ethernet connected my wireless works
<Koffa> you can't test backend-capabilities with the live-cd?-o
<Koffa> dunno if there are any developers around but it seems to ignore layout selected at boot
<Koffa> works in X but not in vt's
<reclusivemonkey> hello everyone
<reclusivemonkey> can anyone point me to some instructions on configuring mythbuntu with XMLTV? It all seems to have changed since last time :-S
<reclusivemonkey> Oh, it seems channels.dat is feeling empty inside again LOL.
<ahave_> hello room
<ahave_> is there a hardware list that i can cross refrence for compatibility?
<ahave_> i would like to know if the onboard graphics in the GA-MA78GM-S2H are linux friendly
<directhex> ahave_, what brand is the chipset?
<ahave_> amd
<directhex> junk
<ahave_> :(
<ahave_> should i stick with nvidia or intel?
<directhex> officially, ati does not support mythtv. unofficially, they're right
<directhex> i.e. http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=26907
<ahave_> well do you have any suggestions for good htpc MB? i am looking for blu decoding and would prefer intigrated graphics to keep noise down
<directhex> to play blu-ray will require a decent cpu. graphics, anything goes
<ahave_> I was trying to go AMD to save some cash, but if I went intel.. how does this setup look?  https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/Wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=8417086&WishListTitle=IBM%2DMediaPc
<directhex> christ on a bike, what do you need a $200 graphics card for?
<directhex> i thought you wanted onboard graphics
<ahave_> i was told i need to go big for bluray/HD playback
<ahave_> well that setup did not have onboard
<directhex> you were lied to, unless the person in question was specifixally talking about windows
<ahave_> well they actually said the graphics card was not enough..
<ahave_> lol
<directhex> they're drowning in bullshit, then
<ahave_> hmm
<directhex> glub glub glub
<directhex> glaaaarg gasp splutter
<ahave_> but if i went with a mythtv/xp dualboot.. i would need such a graphics card, right? just for XP?
<directhex> if you wanted to play games at high resolution, sure
<directhex> for playing video, you can rely on the CPU, or GPU-based acceleration. there's no GPU-based accleration for HD formats under linux, so you need a decent CPU. if the CPU is good enough under linux, it's good enough for windows
<ahave_> so i just need a fast CPU and a MB with onboard hdmi/DVI
<directhex> correct
<ahave_> with nvidia
<ahave_> *chipset
<directhex> nvidia or intel are fine
<ahave_> do you know the diffrence between nForce and gForce
<ahave_> I would like to go AMD just for the cost, so nvidia is my only choice
<ahave_> can someone explainto me how a mythtv backend works?
<ahave_> it is possible to put all cable cards on the backend and stream the video via cat5/6 network?
<tgm4883> ahave_, cable cards?
<ahave_> err, tv tuner
<tgm4883> afaik, cable cards don't work
<tgm4883> tuners though
<tgm4883> yes, you can do that
<tgm4883> in fact
<tgm4883> most people do
<ahave_> what type of processing power do the backends to to have?
<tgm4883> If it's just SD content, you can even use wireless
<tgm4883> Depends on what you want it to do
<tgm4883> and what type of tuners you have
<ahave_> lets say stream HD content.. bluray .iso for example
<tgm4883> just a backend, no frontend?
<ahave_> frontend would be there also
<tgm4883> well the frontend would take most of the power, serving iso's is easy
<tgm4883> it's just transfering content
<ahave_> true, all the decoding would be done on the front
<tgm4883> yes
<ahave_> what about using the tv tuner cards? what if i had 2 SD and maybe one HD
<tgm4883> thats why on backend only machines with hardware encoder cards you can go with low system specs
<ahave_> watching 1, other 2 recording
<tgm4883> well if you had 2 SD tuners and an HD tuner on a backend only, you could get away with probably something around 1ghz
<Koffa> gah
<Koffa> still missing program data
<tgm4883> again, it's the playback that requires lots of power
<ahave_> ok
<tgm4883> get something like a pvr-500 (or 2 pvr-150) and a HD encoder card like the pcHDTV 550 and your set
<ahave_> what about HD storage.. do i need some raptor-esk hard drive to ensure no hiccups when recording off tv tuner cards?
<tgm4883> no, pata is fine, sata is better
<tgm4883> I did 1 HD recordings and 1 HD playback concurrent on a pata drive just fine
<ahave_> hmm
<ahave_> any need for cat6 networking?
<tgm4883> for HD?
<ahave_> or 10/100 fast enough
<Koffa> anyone using ssd?
<ahave_> yea, HD
<tgm4883> 10/100 is fast enough
<ahave_> would it be worth buying a 10/100/1000 just in case?
<ahave_> a router that is
<tgm4883_laptop> no, and i will tell you why
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, gigabit routers are rather expensive
<tgm4883_laptop> alot more than gigabit switches
<tgm4883_laptop> and since you wont need it for your internet (unless you have really fast)
<ahave_> true
<ahave_> i could just got with a gigabit switch
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> thats what i did
<ahave_> one last Q, CPU wattage.. for a HTPC trying to be quite, how much is too much? will 65W be too much to cool quietly?
<tgm4883_laptop> well it would also depends on your cooling fan/heatsink
<ahave_> well i am still looking for a nice case.. wanting one with dual 120mm fans
<ahave_> and lets say i get the best heatsink in can fit in the case
<tgm4883_laptop> 65w should be fine
<tgm4883_laptop> probably even with stock
<ahave_> 125W overkill? too much?
<tgm4883_laptop> although if you really wanted quite, you would stick the backend in the basement or something and just have a frontend by itself
<ahave> oh, sorry.. the CPU i am talking about would be for the frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> 8.04?
<ahave> what do you mean by 8.04?
<tgm4883_laptop> what are you going to install on it?  Gutsy or hardy?
<tgm4883_laptop> cause if it's hardy, and there are no tuners on your frontend, you should forego the Hard drive too and netboot
<ahave> oh oh, idk yet to be honest.. mostlikely the latest and greatest, so hardy
<ahave> hmm
<ahave> well i can do that in the future, but for now the plan is to build the front end... adding HDs for storage as need, then once I am maxed i will offload all but one HD to the backend and install tv tuners and such
<ahave> but I could at that point do a net boot as you suggest.. any performance drop?
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> you would want to talk with laga about all that
<ahave> why is that?
<tgm4883_laptop> laga is in charge of implementing all of that
<tgm4883_laptop> i haven't used it yet
<ahave> ah
<ahave> well it will be awhile before i get to that point
<ahave> do you know if the LG bluray/HD dvd is mythtv compat?
<tgm4883_laptop> well the better question is linux compatible
<ahave> i found this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<ahave> but i am still reluctant to get it
 * tgm4883_laptop wouldn't get it
<ahave> i like the ability to play HD dvd though
<ahave> cheap!  http://dvd.listings.ebay.com/_DVD-HD-DVD-Blu-ray_HD-DVD_W0QQa15961Z50605QQalistZa15961QQcatrefZC6QQcoactionZcompareQQcoentrypageZsearchQQcopagenumZ1QQcurcatZtrueQQfrppZ50QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQftrtZ1QQftrvZ1QQgcsZ1077QQmaxrecordsreturnedZ300QQpfidZ1210QQpfmodeZ2QQsabfmtsZ1QQsacatZ617QQsocmdZListingItemListQQsofocusZbs
<tgm4883_laptop> well you could pick up just the hd-dvd drive for cheap
<tgm4883_laptop> could throw a little money at it so even if it didn't work you wouldn't be out much
<tgm4883_laptop> if you can still find the the xbox 360 hddvd drive is $50 new
<tgm4883_laptop> and IIRC, it is just a regular drive inside
<ahave> hmm, true. never thought about it like that
<tgm4883_laptop> http://search-desc.ebay.com/search/search.dll?sofocus=bs&sbrftog=1&catref=C12&from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=xbox+360+hddvd&sacat=49220%26catref%3DC6&fts=2&sargn=-1%26saslc%3D2&sadis=200&fpos=ZIP%2FPostal&sabfmts=1&saobfmts=insif&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=1%26fsoo%3D1
<ahave> are you using a bluray dvd player? or do you know of any that are plug and play under linux?
<tgm4883> nope
 * tgm4883 isn't buying into this "nextgen" crap
<ahave> heh
 * tgm4883 hates over used buzzwords
<ahave> do you have any HD content then? just over the air/cable?
<tgm4883> especially when everyone is like, ohh, next gen.  and i'm like sweet i'll buy one, and they hand it to me and i'm like "what the fsck is this?  An optical disk?  I thought this was next gen.  Call me when it's on a freaking flash drive"
<tgm4883> I use to have OTA/Cable via firewire HD, but then i moved
<tgm4883> no i have to have directv :(
<tgm4883> so no HD until hauppauge releases their card
<ahave> i agree that flash will be the 'next gen' for media
<ahave> either that or just download. but american ISPs will need to get on the ball before that happens
<tgm4883> seriously, i can buy a 4 gb drive for like 20 bucks the size of my fingernail
<tgm4883> true
<ahave> do you download any HD content?
<tgm4883> d/l? from where?
<ahave> i havent been in the market to do so, so I am clueless about how obtainable bluray .iso are
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> no, no piracy here
<adac2>  how can i activate auto mount of the windows partitions?
<tgm4883> i get SD of HD content though, via HD boxes hooked up to my pvr-500
<tgm4883> so i still get pretty good looking content
<tgm4883> in dvd quality
<tgm4883> adac2, gutsy or hardy?
<adac2> tgm4883_laptop: gutsy (mythbuntu)
<tgm4883> i'm assuming it's NTFS?
<adac2> tgm4883_laptop: I just wonder...normally it should do the fstab entries on installation time
<adac2> tgm4883_laptop: yea that could be
<tgm4883> adac2, right, but i don't think it does that for ntfs
<tgm4883> should be something like this in the /etc/fstab
<tgm4883> /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs defaults 0 0
<adac2> tgm4883_laptop: thx!
<tgm4883> wait
<tgm4883> it might be ntfs-3g
<tgm4883> i think it's actually
<tgm4883> /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<adac2> tgm4883_laptop: ok
<adac2> i try both
<tgm4883> try 3g first
<tgm4883> as that i believe is how it's done new
<tgm4883> now
<adac2> tgm4883_laptop: do you know the command line command for mounting it on the shell?
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> somethign like
<tgm4883> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdb5 /windows -o force
<adac2> tgm4883_laptop: well it seems to work with a siple mount
 * tgm4883 is googling for this info
<adac2> so no ntfs
<territory> anybody kno how to set up firewire after latest updates, i cant set a port/node in the add new capture device now
<territory> the options just not there
<territory> using 7.10, just did the normal updates from teh update manager, alot of myth stuff updated
<adac2> hmm.. I cannot enter the music section on mythtv
<adac2> anymore
<adac2> what is wrong?
<superm1> adac2, make sure you updated the plugin
<magicrobotmonkey> is mythbuntu.org down right now, or is it just me?
<superm1> zoinks.  That's not good...
<superm1> tgm4883, Daviey ^
<superm1> are we being dugg or /.'ed?
<magicrobotmonkey> gar so it is?
<magicrobotmonkey> is there a torrent for the latest beta?
<superm1> let me get you a functional URL
<superm1> magicrobotmonkey, http://cdimages.mythbuntu.org/
<superm1> you can grab them from there for now
<magicrobotmonkey> thx
<magicrobotmonkey> exactly what i was looking for
<magicrobotmonkey> oh is alpha4 the latest?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> well it appears the site is "working" just taking forever
<superm1> hopefully tgm4883 or Daviey can ssh in and see what's up.
<superm1> lets see.  according to analytics, nothing out of the ordinary on web traffic
<superm1> most of it being google and direct still
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> still slow?!
<Daviey> magicrobotmonkey: should be running better now
<magicrobotmonkey> yea it just went through
<magicrobotmonkey> what happened?
<Daviey> magicrobotmonkey: apache had a locked process it seems
<Cackette-Laptop> guys
<Cackette-Laptop> i updated via the update mananger and now all my themes and OSD themes arent selectable
<Cackette-Laptop> not sure whats going on
<Androktasie> Hi, new Ubuntu user here, I'm having problems setting up Mythbuntu 7.10 for use with my D-Link DWL-520 rev. E wifi card.  I've read that the hostap drivers are junk for it, so I've went ahead and blacklisted them so I no longer see the card in networking.  I then installed ndiswrapper and successfully got it to install the proper INF driver, and while it says that the driver is installed and...
<Androktasie> ...the hardware is present, the wifi won't show up in the Networking pane. Could anyone please help me?
<Cackette-Laptop> ugh, themes fixed
<Cackette-Laptop> but now both live and recorded video is crapping out
<Cackette-Laptop> they start to play, then the video freezes in ~1 sec
<Cackette-Laptop> and the audio keeps on going
<Cackette-Laptop> apt-get says mythvideo is up-to-date
<Cackette-Laptop> whats going on
<foxbuntu> Cackette-Laptop, did you reboot after the update?
<territory> anybody kno how to add GUID to the myth backend setup for firewire?
<territory> i have no choices under GUID
<territory> and cant choose port/node anymore after update
<territory> i kno what the GUID is but dont kno how to add it
<wilberfan> Today's glitch:  My Program Guide is freezing up after "one click" with the remote.  In other words, I can move ONE grid square and it just stops.....
<wilberfan> Hauppauge PVR-350...
<wilberfan> Gutsy 7.10... 32-bit...
<wilberfan> Seemed fine until a couple of days ago...
<foxxbuntu> wilberfan, what painter are you using (OpenGL or QT?), which theme are you using? Is playback of recordings ok?
<wilberfan> Hmmm...  Not sure how to answer that first one...   It's running under Gutsy Gnome.  The theme is the 'new' orange-y one...  Playback and recordings seem OK....
<foxxbuntu> wilberfan, go to setup in the frontend
<wilberfan> ok...
<foxxbuntu> Util/Setup > Setup > Apperance
<foxxbuntu> What is "Paint Engine" set to?
<wilberfan> brb  (it's in the next room...)
<wilberfan> "Qt"
<foxxbuntu> Switch it to OpenGL
<wilberfan> k...  brb...
<foxxbuntu> wilberfan, whats the name of the theme its at the top of that same page
<wilberfan> Is that all it might need??
<wilberfan> "G.A.N.T."
<foxxbuntu> ok...
<foxxbuntu> well try it again now
<wilberfan> k...
<wilberfan> :-)
<wilberfan> awesome, dude!
<wilberfan> how does the 'theme' and 'painter' affect what was happening...?
<wilberfan> And I wonder why Qt would work for awhile--then not?
<wilberfan> testing...
<dantalizing> question: i installed & configured mythbuntu desktop frontend on top of an existing ubuntu install.  backend is remote.  control-center confirms that I can talk to the remote db, but when i start the frontend, i get no ui.  startup from the command line, and I get a QServerSocket error.  Output is here: http://pastebin.com/m30a22fb6
<dantalizing> suggestions anyone?
<pdragon> might try the forums. that's what i'm doing since it's quiet here
<dthacker> dantalizing: is http running on the host?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-03-16
<MythbuntuGuest16> i noticed there was a ir transmitter setup in the 8.04 installation, does this mean that i shouldnt have to set up a channel change script?
<MythbuntuGuest16> anyone around?
<michael__> anyone here have VFD display wiht antec fusion?
<slestak> is the repo packages.medibuntu.org the weekly svn build?  im troubleshooting a mythvideo "symbol not found" error after upgrading to 21 through gutsy backports.
<BobSlob> so sirs... any idea why i'm getting the "display server has shutdown 6 times in the last 90 seconds" error?
<tgm4883_laptop> slestak, no
<tgm4883_laptop> that would be the medibuntu repo
<slestak> i see a forum thread that looks like the guy did a dist-upgrade to "fix" the issue.  dont really want to go up to hardy yet.
<BobSlob> weird thing is, i've booted off the disc earlier today
<BobSlob> okay... i tried the new hardy based install... it works but now i cant do any updates.. getting 404 errors
<tuvook> anyone with a link for stream mythtv via the web
<tuvook> I can't seem to remember the port myth runs on
<tuvook> nvrmind :)
<tuvook> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythWeb_ssh_tunnel_howto
<Nikas> where do i find the digestfile that stores the password for mythweb in mythbuntu?
<Nikas> .../etc/apache2/httpd-passwords does not exist.. so, where is it?
<Nikas> found /etc/mythtv/mythweb-digest
<Nikas> did not work to add user to that file :/
<Nikas> or.. i can find the user in the file but i cant use the username and password with mythweb :/
<jms1989_xp> What would be a good video capture card for linux. Ideally, it should support video4linux.
<Iggle-Piggle> mythstream is broke since i upgraded to 0.21 is this easily fixed?
<sokkaNET> I'm thinking about installing mythbuntu on a computer in my home network! Is it possible for a muthbunto installtion to join a domain ?
 * directhex awaits superm1
<sokkka> I'm thinking about installing mythbuntu on a computer in my home network! Is it possible for a muthbunto installtion to join a domain ?
<sokkka> :)
<tuvook> why not?
<pdragon> where are the settings to control when the screen turns off? after i updated recently, I've been having to move my mouse or hit a key for the screen to come up
<pdragon> it's not the screen saver. i have that turned off
<Sartschent> hi
<Sartschent> does anyone know how i can get TV-Out working on my ATI Rage 123 AGP? it work while booting, but as soon as the MythTv frontend starts my TV turns dark
<Sartschent> ATI Rage 128 AGP that is...
<tuvook> have you tried the setup?
<Sartschent> oh and I am running Mythbuntu 7.10...
<tuvook> do you have a webcam connected?
<Sartschent> under propirietary drivers->launch xorg.conf? it defaults to Mach8, Mach16...... changing to Rage 128 doesn't help
<Sartschent> no webcam
<tuvook> how about mythtv-setup since thats what we are discussing?
<Sartschent> where in myth-tv setup? all I found was under utilities/setup->setup->mythbuntu
<tuvook> I suggest a little more reading
<Sartschent> trust, me, I wouldn't be here if I hadn't done lot's of reading...
<directhex> proprietary drivers for a pre-radeon card? not happening
<retarded> What Tv Shows Are On Sunday Be Avalavle To Download Online later tonight? for example desperate housewives
<Sartschent> hmm, so there is pretty much no chance to get tv-out working with a rage 128? a gforce2mx should work better though, right?
<directhex> Sartschent, yes, but video quality on pre-geforce5 cards on tv-out is crap
<Sartschent> ok, thx directhex. I just wanted to see if MythTv is what I am looking for, so crappy TV-Out will be enough for now :)
<protonchris> directhex: you don't happen to have a recommendation of video card with good quality tv-out?
<pdragon> the geforce 5000 series cards work fine
<pdragon> any of the low end current geforce cards with an svideo out will work too
<pdragon> can even spend a little more and get component out
<protonchris> pdragon: thanks.  Maybe some day, I'll have a hd tv and I can just use dvi->hdmi :)
<lime4x4> odd problem with the hardy version and network.I have 1 hardwired ethernet card and 1 wireless card but yet network manager is saying i have 2 hardwired ethernet connection eth0 and eth1 and it's showing my wireless card as wired and it keeps renaming it
<asmythe> hello I am a new user to mythtv
<JThundley> welcome to the club
<tgm4883_laptop> asmythe, was there a question that you had?
<JThundley> I've got a question that should be easy to answer if you're itching for one
<JThundley> how can I make my fast forward, rewind, play/pause buttons on my remote NOT navigate the menu?
<JThundley> I have the same system set up on mythbuntu that I did on my old mythtv installation, where hitting certain keys spawns mplayer processes for me
<JThundley> the problem is when I fast forward and rewind the new mplayer video, it takes me back and fourth through the menus and sometimes even starts playing tv shows in the background or messing with settings
<a1fa> i am tempted to hose my mythtv box and install ubuntu-mythtv ;P
<a1fa> talk me out of it
<tgm4883_laptop> a1fa, what is your current mythtv box running?
<a1fa> debian
<a1fa> unstable
<a1fa> i am sitck and tired of updating it
<a1fa> everytime i have to update something, something brakes
<a1fa> breaks
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> JThundley, that is odd
<a1fa> i got a 512 mb flash drive.. anyway to install myth-fronted with a 512 mb flash drive?
<tgm4883_laptop> a1fa, i'd say upgrade, or wait until the end of april and upgrade
<a1fa> i may have to wait for 8.04
<a1fa> its almost out
<tgm4883_laptop> a1fa, yes, although i'm not entirely sure how, i do know someone was working on it
<a1fa> anyway to get mythbuntu fronted to install with flash drive?
<tgm4883_laptop> a1fa, i'm checking to find out who was doing it
<tgm4883_laptop> although i'm guessing that 512mb might be pushing it
<tgm4883_laptop> a1fa, there is also the netboot option
<HeMan> Hi! Was there any update to weekly build to day?
<tgm4883_laptop> HeMan, trunk or stable?
<HeMan> stable
<HeMan> ah! just read the 0.21 releas info
<HeMan> I have the backports to gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> ah, well the backports are only going to get .21 release
<tgm4883_laptop> and there will be no more weekly builds for gutsy
<JThundley> a1fa: mythbuntu is great dude
<JThundley> I've never had anything break after an update
<HeMan> do backports get updated?
<JThundley> and it had ivtv and my remote working out of the box
<tgm4883_laptop> HeMan, they only get what are deemed important.  ie, they got .21, but they won't get .21-fixes
<HeMan> tgm4883_laptop: ok
<HeMan> is there any .21-fixes repository?
<tgm4883_laptop> HeMan, not for gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> is there something important that you need from it?
<HeMan> i'm having some stability problems when watching DVB-content in HD
<HeMan> and my first step is usually update
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a specific fix that you can reference for this?
<superm1_> HeMan, especially has that fix been added to -fixes branch
<HeMan> tgm4883_laptop: no, I haven't looked at it that seriously yet
<HeMan> I found one problem with a theme that made mythmusic crash, but I just changed theme
<HeMan> hmm, just realised that I haven't tried HD since changing the theme
<superm1_> the themes packages (all of juski's and such) should all be backported sometime this week
<superm1_> so if it was one of those, that should improve
<HeMan> it works after changing the theme
<superm1_> what theme was broke?
<HeMan> neon-wide
<HeMan> i guess i should disable the mythbunth repo since I have gutsy-backports?
<superm1_> yeah that's been updated in hardy and is coming in the backport this week
<superm1_> HeMan, yeah
<HeMan> I'll remove the mythtv-additional-themes package to
<tyce> I'm trying to install using the 7.10 disk and when it boots up gdm/gnome the instructions in the middle show up telling you to double click install mythtv, but the rest of it doesn't, so there isn't any icons for me to double click and get the install going.  anyone know how to fix that?
<tgm4883_laptop> tyce, are you getting the menu bar and such?
<tyce> no
<tyce> just a mouse cursor, the xfce/myth logo and the instructions
<tyce> and if I try the safe graphics options, my monitor goes into power off stanby mode
<tyce> is there a way to install via the command prompt?
<tgm4883_laptop> gutsy or hardy?
<tyce> gutsy (7.10)
<tyce> is the install disk for hardy far enough along I should just use that instead?
<tgm4883_laptop> many of us are using hardy, and did install using the alpha disks, but only you can make that decision
<tyce> willing to give anything a shot at this pont
<tyce> *point
<tyce> do you have a link for where I can grab the ISO?
<tgm4883_laptop> www.mythbuntu.org/hardyalpha4
<tyce> not seeing it in the main download section
<tyce> thanks
<tyce> oh nice, you can get it without the live crap.. sweet.
<tyce> guess I'll go kill an hour while that downloads....  thanks for the heads up!
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> also
<tyce> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> you can also have only the installer load up in the live env
<tgm4883_laptop> which, IMO, is better than the alt cd and live disk
<tyce> yeah, wish I could do that now with the gutsy disk
<superm1_> hopefully those alternate disks work properly.  i was just testing the amd64 one, and things weren't going as expected -
<MythbuntuGuest42> Hello, everyone!  Was hoping someone can help a newbie out.  Needing to configure a Firefly mini remote - having hangups on wiki instruction...  Can someone help me out.
<sslashes> i'm jumping into the 8.04 alpha, but i'm getting hung up on the install (using the alt. install cd) - the partitioner sees all my disks, but shows their address (for all of them) as (0,0,0) except for the one non-sata drive
<sslashes> any ideas?
<sslashes> also, the partitioner can partition the drives fine, but when it comes to mouting them it always fails
<superm1_> sslashes, that may be a bug with the alternate install cd (unfortunately)
<superm1_> did you grab the amd64 or the i386 one?
<sslashes> heh, i tried both =)
<superm1_> sslashes, okay well one more thing to try before some deeper investigation is necessary..
<superm1_> can you grab the latest from cdimages.ubuntu.com?
<superm1_> those are generated every day, so if it was a transient bug - should be fine there
<sslashes> yeah, i'll give it a try
<sslashes> btw - why os xfs the only fs option?
<sslashes> *is
<superm1_> that probably is where the bug is :)
<superm1_> we should pull out those alternate builds from the announcement i fear.
<superm1_> it looks like they were broken across the board.  i only tested the daily the day before :(
<sslashes> superm1_: the latest alt. cd exhibits the same issue for me
<superm1_> sslashes, ooh that's really not good then
<superm1_> i wonder what could have changed with it
<superm1_> sslashes, i'll investigate then
<sslashes> also, the mythbuntu desktop release doesn't let me change the menu options on the boot menu
<superm1_> sslashes, in the interim, you may be interested in a "ubiquity only" install
<superm1_> that doesnt open up the gui
<superm1_> it just boots right into ubiquity
<superm1_> if you hit f6 you get that option to change things
<superm1_> you should still be able to
<directhex> superm1_, any chance of including a changeset?
<superm1_> directhex, sure
<superm1_> what changeset
<rhpot1991> anyone happen to have an antec fusion in here?
<superm1_> and more importantly why :)
<directhex> 16577 - fixes assorted upnp behaviour, especially accessing mythvideo videos from a ps3
<rhpot1991> directhex: hack us a patch to include the recordings dir in upnp while you are at it :)
<directhex> rhpot1991, it's not my patch. and recordings access on the ps3 is busted due to some kind of MIME issue, iirc
<rhpot1991> superm1_: if irw is saying connection refused, and nothing looks bad in dmesg, then it has to be the wrong module, right?
<javatexan> can you look at the cable schedules without the firewire actually hooked up?  I am able to do a filldb, but I still cant see the schedule in the guide, I guess because I don't have a working input just yet.....  is there an alternate way to look at the schedules for a channel?
<superm1_> directhex, yeah tgm4883 was wanting me to put that in too
<superm1_> directhex, so i guess why not
<superm1_> as soon as laga's patch is ready i'm going to do another big upload
<superm1_> so i'll add it then
<superm1_> rhpot1991, so here's what's probably appening
<superm1_> check what lirc_* modules are loaded
<superm1_> they are probably getting loaded in a funky order
<superm1_> or you have modules you aren't expecting loaded
 * rhpot1991 is spoiled by his hauppauge cards working too easily
<superm1_> well see this is why people who have newer swankier hardware need to help make it easier to use
<rhpot1991> superm1_: lirc_imon, lirc_dev, usbcore
<rhpot1991> in that order
<rhpot1991> when I greped lirc
<superm1_> rhpot1991, okay so that's not the issue then
<superm1_> so is lircd running?
<rhpot1991> dunno whats up with this 2nd line, appears to have other modules
<directhex> superm1_, excellent :)
<superm1_> directhex, any other magic you'd like to see?  This will probably be the last upload for hardy unless anything pressing shows up
<directhex> superm1_, not that i can think of. all the cool stuff like opengl is already included. though it's unfortunate that the gl renderer is broken with 169.x drivers
<rhpot1991> ps aux |grep lirc, should show it, right?
<superm1_> rhpot1991, yeah it should
<rhpot1991> its not
<superm1_> okay then do this
<rhpot1991> even after I started it
<superm1_> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<superm1_> is that how you started it?
<rhpot1991> s/restart/start
<superm1_> do it with restart
<superm1_> in case there is a stale pid
<rhpot1991> restart spawned something
<rhpot1991> my irw is just quitting now
<superm1_> okay so once it starts and you see it on the process list, copy the entire command its using to start it
<superm1_> and look what user its being started as
<superm1_> what you will want to do is use that exact command line with the switch to not daemonize
<rhpot1991> looks like irw is killing it
<rhpot1991> that command doesn't return anything, just throws me to the next command prompt
<rhpot1991> I wonder if the device is wrong
<superm1_> well so lets see /etc/lirc/hardware.conf then
<superm1_> and /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<superm1_> in a pastebin or two
<rhpot1991> ok give me a min
<MythbuntuGuest80> When installing via Manual format does Mythbuntu delete contents of existing partitions?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest80: only if you tell it to
<MythbuntuGuest80> so if i have mythbuntu 7.1 installed and try to install 8.04 over the top and tell it to install my existing / parition and check the format box but leave the format button unchecked on my other paritions it should be ok?
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest80, that's a different case
<superm1_> when you assign it to /
<superm1_> if has to format the existing contents
<superm1_> coming from 7.10, you are better off just upgrading
<superm1_> sudo update-manager -d will do it
<MythbuntuGuest80> i do not mind it formating / it it my media partition i want to keep? this will mean i can setup with 8.04 and only apply the fixes i need to get it back working on my hardware - hopefully most of the problems will be solved with the new version of Ubuntu?
<superm1_> well you get the same fixes by upgrading
<superm1_> that's why i'm saying formating isn't necessarily the best solution
<MythbuntuGuest80> i think i will just upgrade and hope all the things i have changed to get 7.1 working are still needed in 8.04.  should i be doing a "-c -d" or just a "-d"?
<rhpot1991> superm1_: I'm wondering if I didn't hook something up right, lsusb doesn't show me anything
<lime4x4> i have an avi file that plays find on my computer but yet when i play it thru mythtv the audio is off
<superm1_> rhpot1991, is it a usb device?
<superm1_> or what?
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> has some fancy adapter to plug it into your board
<rhpot1991> gonna try to plug it right into a port and see what happens
<superm1_> okay
<rhpot1991> nothign :(
<rhpot1991> hope its not busted
<sokkka> I'm thinking about installing mythbuntu on a computer in my home network! Is it possible for a muthbunto installtion to join a domain ?
<superm1_> sokkka, yeah it is
<superm1_> as for a 'howto', any of the ubuntu howto's for it are applicable
<sokkka> okay
<sokkka> cool
<sokkka> then I'll set it to download, and look at it tomorrow
<superm1_> there probably isn't much usage in actually having it as part of the domain though i'd suspect
<superm1_> just setting the workgroup to the same name as the domain would probably suffice
<rhpot1991> superm1_: I think I am getting somewhere, got it to show up as /dev/lirc0, cat /dev/lirc0 shows junk on screen when I button press, but irw doesn't do anything yet
<superm1_> then you need a nicer lircd.conf probably
<superm1_> you said there are like 6 avail
<rhpot1991> well part of the problem is that its an imon receiver that is supposed to work with mce remotes
<rhpot1991> so I'm not entirely sure which to choose
<rhpot1991> and antec doesn't tell you squat about it
<superm1_> do you have a mce remote?
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> m$ 1039
<rhpot1991> I have a usb dongle here for it as well, but I'd rather not use that
<superm1_> okay well so then you need the mceusb lircd.conf
<superm1_> just modify /etc/lirc/lircd.conf to include that one instead
<rhpot1991> thats what I was thinking
<rhpot1991> wanted to try out the mce ones to see if they worked  nice first though
<superm1_> well it's a simple one line change :)
<rhpot1991> no go
<rhpot1991> mceusb is the only choice there right?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-09
<defendguin> dont look at me like that
<tgm4883> afaik, you can't make a perpetual motion machine either
 * rogue780 made a perpetual motion machine
<defendguin> i'm playing around with boxee and i have to be able to easily switch between apps
<tgm4883> thats not the same as using a remote to use the applications menu
<defendguin> tgm4883: what do you suggest
<tgm4883> what do I suggest so you can use the applications menu?
<tgm4883> a mouse
<tgm4883> alternatively, you could configure a button on your remote to launch the application that you want
<tgm4883> you might also try setting up a wii-mote as a mouse
<defendguin> hmm  the wii mote might not be a bad idea
<lawson23> I have a question on getting to mythbuntu via VNC is a vnc server installed by default with the 8.10 package? If so any resources concerning setting up and using this in mythbuntu?
<darthanubis> mythweb seems to have stopped working
<dsbw>  Is it possible to set up MythTV so that it will just accept an input from (e.g.) an analog source? (Say, a VCR or cable box?)
<hads> Yes
<dsbw> OK. Are there instructions somewhere as to how? I can identify the capture card (Haup-150) easily enough, but of course there's no Video Source. So how would I watch?
<arocs> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<fxr> can someone tell me where the httpd.conf file is in mythbuntu? is it apache2.conf ?
<rhpot1991> fxr: looking for something mythweb specific?
<fxr> no i am trying to install wtorrent
<rhpot1991> fxr: normally each site will have its own info within /etc/apache2/sites-available
<rhpot1991> but apache2.conf is a system wide config, so you can do things in there as well
<fxr> ok i see, ll have a poke around in those locations. thanks.
<arocs> Hi to all ..
<arocs> I have lot of problems with mythbuntu 8.10 and ATI x1600 (closed and open) drivers with vsync in screen when watching videos ... any clues ?
<arocs> I have tried with sv , x11 and opengl output with same results ...
<arocs> sv=xv
<williambrown0000> I am having video "stutter" problems.  This varies channel to channel.  I suspect that the higher resolution stations are causing me problems.  To verify this, I would simply like to have the "input type" 1080i/720p displayed channel by channel in the OSD.  I haven't yet figured out how to do this.  Thanks for your help.
<arocs> Someone with vsync problems un mythbuntu 8.10 ... ?
<williambrown0000> Yes, vsync problems with 8.10.  My first problem is that I can't easily figure out what type of video, 1080i/720p, is giving me trouble since, via the OSD(on screen display), there is no indicator of the type of video I am currently watching.
<williambrown0000> So, if you'll could tell me how to display the video feed type, via OSD or otherwise, that would help me narrow-down the issue.
<williambrown0000> I am running a 2.40 GHz Pentium 4 with 1gig of ram and an NVidia Geforce 7600GS(512MB).  I don't know if I am using XvMC or not.
<williambrown0000> My CPU maxes-out on some channels.  On others, it is about 15% busy.
<williambrown0000> The machine is a client in a myth master/client pair.  I assume that this does not matter for live TV viewing.
<rhpot1991> williambrown0000: do you see monochrome menus ever?
<rhpot1991> thts how you can tell if XvMC is on
<williambrown0000> Which menus?  The menus associated with the frontend like the menus/screens I see when I select "watch TV"?  In that case, they are in color.
<williambrown0000> The OSD is in color.
<rhpot1991> hit m while watching video
<rhpot1991> OSD as well
<williambrown0000> OK.  Hold on.
<rhpot1991> williambrown0000: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/XvMC
<rhpot1991> your cpu will be overwhelmed without XvMC, and even with it some 1080i content may be too much
<williambrown0000> I Hit m.  Now what?
<rhpot1991> is it color, monochrome?
<rhpot1991> (the menu)
<williambrown0000> color.  Green buttons when selected.
<rhpot1991> XvMC is not running then
<rhpot1991> readl the link I pasted
<rhpot1991> also read this: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Playback_profiles
<williambrown0000> OK.  Thanks.  I will follow the Nvidia directions.
<williambrown0000> I have selected slim as my profile.  This made things a bit better.
<williambrown0000> Thanks very much!
<rhpot1991> you will need to mess with that to get XvMC in there after you activate it
<williambrown0000> You mean that I will have to create a custom profile?
<rhpot1991> cpu+ and cpu-- are the only ones that have XvMC by default
<rhpot1991> so you will either need to use one of them or add XvMC to your slim profile
<williambrown0000> OK.  Thanks again!  Do modern CPUs, dual cores require video hardware assist.  I will eventually build a silent media pc as a frontend, so then it will be relevant.
<rhpot1991> I think the general rule is 3ghz is the minimum you should try unassisted HD with
<rhpot1991> once you get into dual cores you should be pretty good
<williambrown0000> Thanks, I appreciate the info.  There is a lot to wade through when you first bring mythtv up.
<williambrown0000> rhpot1991: Video is much better!  I am getting audio stutters and "NVP: prebuffering pause" in the log.  Any hints?
<williambrown0000> Oh, I am using CPU+ not a modified slim.
<dsbw> So, yesterday, I was informed that mythtv could be used to passthrough an analog signal (as from a cable box or VCR) so that the signal could be viewed or recorded through Myth. But no indication of how (or where to find out how). Any thoughts?
<tgm4883> dsbw, you would use a device such as the pvr-150
<tgm4883> then use coax out (or svideo or composite) from the cable box to the pvr-150
<tgm4883> then you would need an ir blaster to change the channel on the box
<tgm4883> dsbw, do you have a digital cable box?
<tgm4883> almost forgot, if you run trunk, and have an hdpvr, you can use that and component
<tgm4883> in fact, thats basically what i'm doing, as I have directv
<dsbw> I have a digital box, yes, I'm running a S-Video cable from the box to a Hauppauge 150. But I don't want to mess with channel changing; I just want to do a straight pass through, if possible.
<tgm4883> dsbw, thats not possible
<awilkins> Hi there ; what's the best way to build MythTV on a Mythbuntu box and install it without totally screwing up your existing install?
<rhpot1991> awilkins: use another box or use virtualbox
<awilkins> rhpot1991: I suppose what I mean is, how do I build it with the Mythbuntu customizations
<rhpot1991> apt-get source mythtv?
<awilkins> I'm no stranger to building MythTV, I was running trunk up until just before the Qt4 merge
<rhpot1991> or check out the bzr branch?
<awilkins> rhpot1991: I'm trying to find the bzr branch, there's this enormous list of them on the Mythbuntu project page on LP
<awilkins> All I want to do is backmerge some trunk fixes relating to not-totally-wrong-seektables-on-DVB and build/install it
<rhpot1991> awilkins: https://launchpad.net/mythtv
<awilkins> Heh, my fault for looking at mythbuntu first
<RealNitro> any lirc experts around?
 * awilkins is not an expert but may have advice
<awilkins> RealNitro: lirc?
<RealNitro> awilkins: Linux Infrared Remote Control (I think)
<awilkins> RealNitro: Yes, you were asking for help?
<RealNitro> yeah
<RealNitro> LIRC is something like my nemesis
<RealNitro> years ago I got it to work on gentoo
<awilkins> Sounds just like me :-)
<RealNitro> one day it stopped working, since then it never did
<RealNitro> I tested my remote using winlirc yesterday
<RealNitro> and it still works
<RealNitro> but on Linux I can't get it working
<awilkins> Are you still on Gentoo? And what's your hardware?
<RealNitro> (Pinnacle PCTV pro remote)
<RealNitro> I'm on mythbuntu now
<RealNitro> hardy
<RealNitro> the remote comes with a serial port receiver and uses the pinsys driver
<awilkins> My remote is rather different because it has a kernel event driver
<awilkins> Uses dev/event
<RealNitro> I wish mine did :)
<RealNitro> I tested all inputs today using irw
<RealNitro> it's not there :)
<RealNitro> s/input/event input/
<awilkins> Does your /etc/lircd.conf just say "include /usr/share/lirc/remotes/pinnacle_systems/lircd.conf/pctv" >
<awilkins> ?>
<awilkins> Do you have that file?
<RealNitro> it did
<RealNitro> and I copied the actual file over it :)
<awilkins> I'm trying to work out where the right port gets set
<RealNitro> ?
<awilkins> Aha, how about /etc/lirc/hardware.conf ?
<RealNitro> that's a custom file now
<RealNitro> I have mostly been trying to run lircd with -n and --driver=... --device=... to get more feedback
<awilkins> Hmmph, I suppose you've tried all the /dev/ttyS0, 1, 2, 3, etc
<RealNitro> yep
<RealNitro> the only one working is /dev/lirc0
<awilkins> And are using the pinsys driver.
<RealNitro> uhu
<awilkins> Darn
<RealNitro> I drives me so mad I've even brought the Linux device drivers book home from work to start learning how I can fix LIRC :p
<dashs> What is required for "Fetch Channels from Listings source" do I need  to have subscribed to a aervice for this?, can I test watching tv without it?
<brucedougal> can i have help please
<brucedougal> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f79fcc8ec
<brucedougal> anyone there that can help? / would like to help?
<brucedougal> very new to ubuntu and linux doing ok setting pc up got drivers sorted (i think) got mythbuntu in as well thought i was doing ok then started to cofigure mythtv it all fell to bits
<brucedougal> hi buntu that sounds like a name that should know some answers
<buntu> Hi im new to mythbuntu .  I was playing around with the frontend and backend settings and now when i laund mythbuntu i get a light gray menu with only six options.  i no longer get the black menu with all of the options.  can somebody tell me what i did wrong? thanks
<buntu> i think i chose wrong name then
<brucedougal> lol
<buntu> lol
<buntu> im new to linux
<brucedougal> oh ok never mind thought you wereb going to be my angle
<brucedougal> angel even
<brucedougal> iv only ever had grey menu with 6 options your the lucky one
<buntu> when i first installed i got the black menu with all of the video card , theme , guide etc .  and now i get gray screen
<Crelam> Greetings and Salutations.  I'm interested in building a MythBuntu box using one of those neat MSI Wind boxes.  I'm going to install the OS on a CF card and need to know what size card I should aquire.  How much space does the OS take up?
<brucedougal> i used a fresh drive for my install nothing else on drive mythbuntu drivers etc no recordings etc have used 5.1 gb
<hads> Interesting, I didn't expect it to be that big
<brucedougal> but am no expert so that might be complete garbage
<Crelam> One way or another, I should be safe with an 8 GB card then.
<hads> Definitly
<Crelam> As long as I don't have to buy a 16 GB.  Those things are expensive. ;)
<brucedougal> i didnt think it would either was surprised when i looked
<brucedougal> whats "cf"
<Crelam> CF = Compact Flash
<brucedougal> compact flash
<brucedougal> yer yer just as i said it realised
<brucedougal> you any help with linux or are you newbie?
<Crelam> My Linux experience is very very limited.  Just to my Nokia Web Tablet.
<Crelam> Thanks for the help folks.  Have a great evening.
<brucedougal> any one here to help?
<dashs> Worst user interface of all time
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-10
<Sharkonwheels> Evenin'
<newmyth> I'm using Mythbuntu.  Can I change the display setting so that I see the channel number first in the OSD? They are getting chopped off.
<newmyth> Does anyone know how to avoid entering a password when going into mythbuntu settings?
<foxbuntu> newmyth, its required, there is no way around it
<foxbuntu> newmyth, its sudo access
<foxbuntu> newmyth, the OSD settings are in the menus inside mythfrontend
<newmyth> Thanks,  I did finally figure out the OSD.  It's still cramped but usable.
<newmyth> It's a real pain to enter myth-setup with my remote and try to enter a password.
<newmyth> I've got one more...
<newmyth>  the screen size is too big for my monitor. TV works fine, but in the setup screens, I can't see the 'next' 'prev' buttons.  Where do I change this setting?
<foxbuntu> newmyth, its overscan, that cna depend on your video card, monitor, type of cable to the monitor, driver version, Xorg settings
<newmyth> Thanks foxbuntu. Should I start looking in xorg.conf?  the TV/Video pictures are sized perfectly, but not the setup menus.
<foxbuntu> newmyth, idk, you should google overscan +<your_video_card> +ubuntu
<foxbuntu> newmyth, I would start there
<newmyth> Will do, thanks.
<hads> Changable in myth if you don't care about the rest of X
<arocs> Hi to all !!!
<arocs> I have a lot cof problems with DVI output with mythbuntu 8.04 or 8.10 , with 1360x720 resol and vsync problem ...
<arocs> I have tried to solved it installing ATI propietary drivers ... but same problem , when the image is moving from left-rigth or right-left i can see lines in the screen , i think is the vertical retrace problem ... can someone helpme ?
<arocs> ATI card is x1600 with 256 MB ram pcie
<arocs> Could be a problem with the refresh rate .... ?
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<perlmonkey> having a few problems
<perlmonkey> got my backend and frontend machine up, but for some reason mysqld is not starting up automatically
<xjunior> hi all! I'm about to install mythbuntu on a media box that I'm creating to my self, but I have a question: when it boot up, does it go directly to inside mythtv?
<darthanubis> yes
<xjunior> darthanubis, and every configuration can be done from inside it? Wireless connection for exampole
<xjunior> example
<darthanubis> "inside it" no
<xjunior> darthanubis, you have to configure it from a terminal or networkmanager, then?
<darthanubis> you have to do that from the desktop
<darthanubis> basically
<xjunior> darthanubis, I see.... have you done something like a media box before?
<rhpot1991> xjunior: it boots up to the desktop then launches mythfrontend immediately
<rhpot1991> you can exit out of it to do configuration
<xjunior> rhpot1991, I see.....
<darthanubis> xjunior, of course
<darthanubis> xjunior, my desktop is my master backend
<joakim12> I have Gigabyte U8000-RH DVB-T card. Is there a change that I get it working with Mythbuntu?
<perlmonkey> chance?
 * perlmonkey is recording from cable on demand from wifi frontend
<joakim12> Yes
<perlmonkey> 54mb/sec but only getting 5-11mb/sec, still stable tho
<perlmonkey> check if your card is supported if it is theres every chance
<perlmonkey> I had no luck getting my DVB card supported even tho Mythtv says its supported
<rhpot1991> sasc-ng
<Zinn> rhpot1991: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to its developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<rhpot1991> Sasc-ng
<Zinn> rhpot1991: sasc-ng is a method to ILLEGALLY receive cable or satellite broadcasts via a fake software dvb-s/c device.  It is forbidden from being discussed in #ubuntu-mythtv, #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, #mythtv-users, and #mythtv.  If you would like to learn more about it, please refer to its developers and keep any and all discussions about it there.
<htpc-newb> hello
<tgm4883> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<htpc-newb> I am really at my wits end, if automated shutdown and wakeup, I have an asus m3n78-em board which works fine if I manually set rtc/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm but I cannot get it at all to work automaed
<htpc-newb> i have tried numerous things including this howto but no chance>: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ACPI_Wakeup#Using_.2Fsys.2Fclass.2Frtc.2Frtc0.2Fwakealarm
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-11
<woski> anyone have an antec fusion silver?
<tritium> woski: no, black
<woski> well, getting the lcd and remote is giving me fits!
<woski> there might be something you can help me with though.  is there any way to wire it so that the lcd backlighting doesnt stay on even with the machine off?
<woski> that part has to be common
<rhpot1991> woski: it stays on until you cut power
<woski> oh.  is there any other way?  it's very...radiant
<woski> are there any benefits to it like that?
<rhpot1991> woski: I know of someone who unplugged theirs because it annoyed them it was so bright
<rhpot1991> without modifying the hardware I'm not sure there is much you can do
<woski> oh well
<woski> did you have much difficulty getting your lcd/remote/knob working under mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> there is a bug in LP with directions on how I did mine, let me look
<rhpot1991> I think there may be a newer version of the silver out now though
<rhpot1991> woski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/215960
<woski> ok, i'll give that a whirl.  thanks.  i'll let you know
<rhpot1991> woski: thats for V1, if you have V2 I think you need to follow instructions for the antec black (I think they have the same hardware)
<tritium> woski: that launchpad URL may point to this, but check here: http://wiki.foxmediasystems.com/index.php/Antec_Fusion_v2_Black_LCD
<woski> yeah, ive got v2.  i followed those directions on foxmediasys (knowing i had a different hardware version identifier (on lsusb)).  no results.
<rhpot1991> looks like foxbuntu uses my configs there, or at least part of them
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, which configs to what?
<foxbuntu> oh the fusion
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, yeah the lirc configs
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: did you need the 2nd spot for the knob?
<rhpot1991> mine works with just knob_left                0x01000000
<rhpot1991>           knob_right               0x00010000
<rhpot1991> but I don't have a wheel click either
<woski> alright, check this out.  after i completed those steps, one thing I noticed was missing in my devices (referenced in the configs) was /dev/lirc0
<rhpot1991> I added new buttons too, wonder if its worth upgrading the config out there
<foxbuntu> woski, your hardware isnt setup correctly then
<foxbuntu> without /dev/lirc0 nothing will work
<woski> yeah
<foxbuntu> (remote wise)
<woski> how does that get initialized?
<rhpot1991> woski: double check your plugs
<woski> alright
<rhpot1991> I missed on when I first installed
<woski> its currently all splayed open
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: you needed to compile a newer version of LCDproc?
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, for the black case yes, there is a patch for the imon driver that is required
<rhpot1991> ah
<rhpot1991> lucky me and my old (shock prone) hardware
<rhpot1991> I still haven't gotten the ground wire from them, wonder how the heck they are shipping it
<woski> for plugs, it should just be the usb, right?
<foxbuntu> woski, no
<woski> ok, good, cause that one's known good
<foxbuntu> woski, there is a power cable (tiny three pin) under the CDROM tray
<woski> got it
<foxbuntu> woski, and lsusb reveals the Soundgraph Imon ir/lcd hardware?
<woski> yes
<woski> but a slightly different hex code from your guide (same manufacturer info).
<woski> so understand no guarantees!
<woski> let me pull it up to see exactly what
<woski> Bus 003  Device 003: ID 15c2:0038 SoundGraph Inc.
<woski> whereas the guide supports ffdc
<foxbuntu> woski, the model in the guide is only truely import as it relates to LCDproc, Lirc and everything else *should* work fine
<woski> yeah, i'd hoped/assumed so
<woski> no /dev/lirc0 though
<woski> i wouldnt need to mknod it in would i?
<woski> there's a /dev/lircd
<woski> whats the /dev/lircd device?
<woski> sorry, dropped my connection
<woski> so would the /dev/lircd have any relevance here?  (sorry if you answered it already when i dropped off)
<foxbuntu> woski, no problem, /dev/lircd is part of the equation, but not the main piece required
<woski> oh ok
<woski> so any method to get the others added?  or should it 'just happen' given proper setup
<foxbuntu> woski, setup properly it will 'just happen'
<foxbuntu> woski, are you using all the config files on my wiki?
<woski> yeah
<foxbuntu> woski, which version of lirc are you using?
<foxbuntu> woski, also what version of Mythbuntu are you using?
<woski> 0.83, then 0.84, then 0.84a (all on mythbuntu 8.10).  then 0.84a on 9.04 a5
<woski> (fresh mythbuntu installs on each try)
<woski> maybe not necessary, but i just wanted to be sure
<woski> currently on 9.04 a5, but i'm about to revert back
<woski> any advantage to recommending the remote at install time?
<woski> or leave it blank and follow the guide straight up?
<woski> (I was leaving it blank)
<tritium> ATSC cards aren't auto-detected during install, so invoking mythtv-setup during install is a waste.  I typically skip configuring remotes, etc., since most of the configuration has to be done post-install anyway.
<woski> yeah, thats what i figured.  i'll continue
<woski> the tv card is also not going on...but one thing at a time!  haha
<tritium> No sense in setting up TV cards during install (at least ATSC), for the reasons I stated above.
<woski> oh, no.. i wasnt doing that either.  just saying
<woski> but just out of curiosity (while i wait on the reinstall), whats the general consensus on dvico cards?
<tritium> I have a DViCo fusion HDTV5 RT Gold.  It's a great card.
<woski> oh, splendid.  i've got the fusion7 rt gold
<woski> i think there might be some fundamental differences though
<woski> of course, i could just be missing something
<tritium> There are.
<woski> yeah
<woski> is it 7 rt gold very unsupported at this time?
<tritium> Let me see...
<woski> i havent gotten as in depth into that portion of the setup yet as I'm still working on remote/lcd.  but was hoping it would be as supported as their dual one (at least from a chip level).  but again, i haven't scratched the surface
<tritium> woski: I don't have time to check, but look at the mythtv and linuxtv.org (dvb) wiki pages.
<woski> yeah, dont feel like you have to look.  like I said, i wasnt even to that portion of the setup yet.  just planning ahead since it seems like it could be a challenge
<woski> thanks for the link
<Shred00> hola.  am i understanding correctly that the last weekly builds done for hardy and intrepid are svn 19594 and 19596 respectively?
<styelz> is the mythtv / hdhomrerun patch going to be in the next update?
<styelz> fixes
<styelz> hdhomerun i mean
<styelz> er, did i miss anything. got chopped of my bnc
<Shred00> hola.  am i understanding correctly that the last weekly builds done for hardy and intrepid are svn 19594 and 19596 respectively?
<oobe> Shred00, i just looked at my packages and 19596 is what i have installed
<Shred00> oobe: yeah.  but if i'm reading myth's trac properly, that's like 2 months old
<oobe> well ls -lt /var/cache/apt/archives/*myth* shows me that i have 19878 aswell
<Shred00> oobe: how can that be when the Packages files on the mirrors show the version(s) i listed above as current?
<oobe> i dont know
<oobe> to tell you the truth i dont worry about it i figure they only do updates when its important
<Shred00> well, it's supposed to be "weekly updates"
<oobe> is it important
<Shred00> oobe: sure.  if real bug fixes are going into the myth fixes branch, why should it be up to mythbuntu to decided they are not important?
<Shred00> and if that's what they are doing, they the name should be changed from "weekly fixes" to "fixes that we think are important"
<oobe> yeah lol i get your point
<Shred00> oobe: but of course, that's all jumping the gun.  i want to make sure my understanding of the revision number is correct first
<rhpot1991> styelz: what patch is that?
<styelz> er its called
<styelz> mythtv-0-21-fixes-dvbt.patch
<styelz> http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6467
<styelz> i cant get hdhomerun to find any channels without it
<styelz> but then, i cant get mythfrontend to work.. when it does.. but i think that might have been my fault
<styelz> i get this error on the backend
<styelz> 2009-03-11 15:35:53.031 HDHRChan(12105400/1): device found at address 192.168.2.30
<styelz> 2009-03-11 18:22:21.048 HDHRChan(12105400/0), Error: DeviceSet(/tuner0/channel :753500000): ERROR: invalid channel
<styelz> i pasted the wrong line before
<styelz> im in australia
<styelz> dvb-t
<styelz> pci card work fine
<styelz> select source and blank screen. and it sorta locks up
<styelz> 2009-03-11 19:43:19.441 mythbackend version: 0.21.20080304-1 www.mythtv.org
<styelz> i havent tried the patch though. i just checked out fixes from mythtv svn
<rhpot1991> styelz: if it went into fixes then it will be in our weekly builds
<styelz> can i get those via package manager ?
<styelz> or manual ?
<rhpot1991> styelz: http://www.mythbuntu.com/auto-builds
<styelz> thanks
<styelz> i need to get out more
<styelz> thanks again
<rhpot1991> no problem
<styelz> that didnt work :(
<styelz> maybe i should try the trunk build
<Shred00> anyone here know about the weekly builds?
<tgm4883> Shred00, what about them?
<Shred00> tgm4883: am i understanding correctly that the last weekly builds done for hardy and intrepid are svn 19594 and 19596 respectively?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> could be, i'd have to check
<tgm4883> should be the same number though
<Shred00> tgm4883: well, my point isn't so much that they differ by 2 revs, but that that rev appears to be months old
<tgm4883> Shred00, hmm, that doesn't sound right
<tgm4883> let me check on that
<tgm4883> Shred00, well there does appear to be a problem with the build server.  We are looking into it.  Thanks for bringing it to our attention
<Shred00> maybe there have just been no fixes to 0.21 in that long
<Shred00> just lost the net here for a few mins.  my last message was...
<Shred00> maybe there have just been no fixes to 0.21 in that long
<Shred00> tgm4883: ahhh.  excellent.  that i am not going crazy.  :-)
<tgm4883> Shred00, nope, we're looking at the ppa where things are built, and it's failed from a while ago, but the server we use for pushing new builds isn't pushing for some reason
<Shred00> seems 20147 is the most recent change on release-0-21-fixes fwiw
<awilkins> Anyone tried the Qt IDE for editing the MythTV sources/
<tgm4883> awilkins, not me
 * awilkins downloads
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-12
<dwr> Hi if anyones listening, i'm having problems watching LiveTV, but recording works just fine.
<dwr> Heres my pastebin http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f41716ef9
<dwr> I'm using pinnalce's 800i card btw
<dsbw> How is **perlmonkey doing the on-demand part, I wonder?
<|dthacker|> hello.   I just installed mythbuntu 8.10 but I'm not able to connect to the backend server.   I need to use a static IP address as I'll have multiple front ends.  How do I fix the error?
<pinion> Any have any experience with this grub error:
<pinion> Error 24: Attempt to access block outside partition
<pinion> The latest kernel is giving it to me
<pinion> Older ones are still useable
<pinion> running mythbuntu 8.10 with ubuntu-desktop installed
<awilkins> Hmm, the "build-dep" part of the mythtv package is broken, anyone know how to replace a package name in it?>
<awilkins> How does one build the mythtv .deb packages? I've found pages that recommend checkinstall, but this builds one monolithic package which then clashes with mythtv-frontend ; how do you build the "official" package set?
<Shred00> tgm4883: around?
<superm1> awilkins, use a pbuilder, PPA, or sbuild setup to build them
<awilkins> superm1: Thanks, I've got my PPA to build them
<superm1> cool
<awilkins> Although debuild seemed to work ok too
<awilkins> I got a bit confused about version numbering but I understand the ~ now
<awilkins> I've tried to backport a few fixes from trunk to fix the problem with DVB seektables being ludicrously wrong when you rebuild them
<Shred00> any news on the weekly-updates fixing that happened/needed happening?
<superm1> Shred00, hopefully will be able to poke them tonight to see if we can find what's going on
<Shred00> superm1: ok.  great.  just wanted to raise a flag if it was thought everything should be ok at this point.
<superm1> awilkins, if you get those backported and have success, i'd recommend asking upstream to pull them into -fixes too, then whenever we get our -fixes fixed again (hopefully tonight :)) then they'll "just" be there
<superm1> Shred00, thanks for raising a flag.  there was supposed to be an email system that pung us when things didnt happen, but it looks like that failed
<Shred00> superm1: np.  no worries.  nothing urgent.  just like to have fixes to all known/existing bugs.
<awilkins> superm1: Indeedy. I may have done it in a horribly amateur way as well, they'd probably do a better job
<awilkins> superm1: My C++ is highly rusty so the backport was mostly done by asking SVN to do it
 * awilkins installs while imagining a small drumroll
<awilkins> Ok. Good - didn't explode.
<awilkins> Bad - lirc config is busted or something
<awilkins> Oooh, holy crap it actually had the desired effect
 * awilkins does the "fixed teh bug" dance.
<awilkins> Now I want my LIRC back :-)
<awilkins> Hmph, it was just sulking
<javatexan> hey guys...I need help....when I boot my system it won't get passed the fscheck...it says that it booted so many times without doing them....blah blah.  My problem is that the checks fail and I can never actually boot.....
<javatexan> any ideas?...can I boot off the Live CD and mount the other to copy stuff over?
<javatexan> or is there a way to force the boot without the check...it complains of a "short read"...
<javatexan> I am stuck....
<tgm4883> Shred00, yea?
<Shred00> tgm4883: was just asking about weekly fixes status but superm1 answered already.  thanx for pining me though.
<Shred00> not so much in a hurry, just wanted to make sure it wasn't thought to be fixed, but not yet actually fixed, sorta thing.
<superm1> tgm4883, it looks like it was probably caused by changes to the -fixes branch to pull the svn revision from the debian/changelog
<superm1> so i think the weekly build script just needs to have those two lines that modify SVN_REVISION in debian/rules ripped out
<tgm4883> so weekly builds are going again then?
<superm1> tgm4883, no i dont have access  to the weekly build script currently
<styelz> i've downloaded the source for mythtv using apt-get source mythtv, and applied a patch i need.  im rebuilding the package using ./confiugure && make . then checkinstall to create a deb installer.  would that work well ?
<awilkins> styelz: Nope
<awilkins> styelz: what's the patch?
<styelz> http://www.silicondust.com/tmp/mythtv-0-21-fixes-dvbt.patch
<awilkins> styelz: I just went through this all this morning
<styelz> sorry i got disconnected
<styelz> any logs around
<styelz> im on a bouncer
<awilkins> styelz: Ah, no, I went through doing it myself
<styelz> awww
<awilkins> styelz: Not talking about it in channel
<styelz> i c
<awilkins> So I can help!
<awilkins> AHa!
<awilkins> You want to use debuild
<styelz> so no ./configure
<awilkins> You've got the sources
<awilkins> no./configure
<styelz> ill start again then
<awilkins> Yesss
<awilkins> Delete source tree and apt-get source it again
<awilkins> THen make 2 copies
 * awilkins is having to check now
<styelz> thanks
<awilkins> You need a dpatch to put in debian/patches
<styelz> sounds scary
<tgm4883> what does that patch do?
<awilkins> You add the patch to your lis
<awilkins> t
<awilkins> And then debuild applies it automagically during build
<styelz> the patch fixes a channel scan problem on the hdhomerun.
<styelz> ok
<styelz> how do i get a dpatch from that patch i have
<styelz> just copy it in there
<awilkins> There's a util for it
<styelz> ah
<styelz> is it called.. dpatch
<styelz> :)
<awilkins> .. hmm, might be
<awilkins> I'm not at my desktop
<awilkins> I came downstairs to test my patched build of MythTV :-)
<styelz> the patch gives me an extra scan option in the backend.. "Full Scan (DVB)"
<styelz> cool
<styelz> dpatch-convert-diffgz
<styelz> gotta be one of these
<styelz> i guess i make it 01 ?
<awilkins> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#dpatch
<styelz> dpatch-convert-diffgz 01 /var/www/mythtv-0-21-fixes-dvbt.patch
<styelz> works
<styelz> its doing something
<styelz> ... dpkg-source: info: building mythtv using existing mythtv_0.21.0+fixes18722.orig.tar.gz
<styelz> hm
<styelz> oops
<awilkins> I had to convert a standard udiff with it
<awilkins> Ah, it was the patch-template command
<styelz> whats that command
<awilkins> dpatch patch-template "29_dvb-t_patch" < the_patch_file.diff > 29_dvb-t_patch.dpatch
<awilkins> A "dpatch" is apparently just a patch file with a self-executing "patch this" bit at the top
<awilkins> replace "the_patch_file.diff" with the patch you've got
<styelz> ah
<styelz> yea i see it in  the man page now
<awilkins> Then you add the patch name to 00list in the debian/patches folder and put the dpatch in there
<awilkins> Then do a dch -i  and edit the changelo
<awilkins> Then I'd do debuild -S to get a source package in the top folder, then a debuild binary-arch to make arch-specific .debs for your machine
<awilkins> My machine is merrily rebuilding all the seektables that were screwed up
<styelz> fun
<awilkins> I was suitably impressed with the total awesomeness of Launchpad - shove the code up to it and get a shiny new set of debs 20 mins later
<awilkins> Doing a build with all the options on would have stressed my mythtv box out, poor thing
<awilkins> It's only a wee Sempron
<styelz> sounds cool
<styelz> whats launchpad
<styelz> sounds familiar
<awilkins> The Canonical/Ubuntu equivalent of sourceforge
<styelz> ah
<awilkins> http://launchpad.net
<styelz> i dont have dch command
<styelz> dchroot
<awilkins> dch is in erm... devscripts?
<styelz> is that it?
<styelz> ok
<styelz> k
<styelz> thatgot it
<styelz> im glad im not in a hurry
<awilkins> It is somewhat long winded
<awilkins> I suspect it gets easier the more you do it
<styelz> i dont have pbuilder-satisfydepends
<javatexan> help!!!
<styelz> oh i can see whats missing in the list
<awilkins> styelz: Hmm, neither do I
<styelz> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies:  ...
<awilkins> If you do   sudo apt-get build-dep mythtv
<awilkins> It won't work
<styelz> yea i didnt want to go there
<awilkins> Because liblame has been renamed
<awilkins> But it does give you a list of things to install
<styelz> ye
<awilkins> Or just do the launchpad thing and it takes care of deps for you
<awilkins> I think it's using sbuilder (snapshotted LVMs which it then installs packages on on demand)
<awilkins> THe logs are most illuminating
<styelz> hmm
<awilkins> Or you could install pbuilder
<styelz> yea i did
<styelz> working nwo
<awilkins> I just hand-installed the deps, so I'm gonna burn in Heck
<styelz> building-arch
<styelz> running through configure etc
<styelz> yea thats what i did
<styelz> cause i couldnt find  pbuilder-satisfydepends
<styelz> heh
<styelz> i figured, ny the time ive worked that out i could have copy pasted what it told me was missing
<styelz> i dont plan on doing this often
<javatexan> can you install mythbuntu on a xfs partition?
<tgm4883> javatexan, I don't think you can put root on an xfs partition
<awilkins> My storage is all XFS but the software used to be on reiserfs and is now on ext3
<awilkins> If grub can't mount it, you can't put /boot on it
<awilkins> If /boot is on a seperate partition with an fs that grub can mount, you can probably put root on xfs as long as you build XFS into your kernel not as a module (?)
<awilkins> But I may be talking rubbish
<javatexan> my boot partition keeps messing itself up as ext3...so I am thinking of moving to xfs to help....may end up making 30GB partition to install and mount as read only, and then make the rest xfs....n
<awilkins> I found that a /boot that you don't mount in fstab reliable
<javatexan> yeah...it works fine for a while and then starts having trouble
<awilkins> my /boot is ext2, and for a long time I only ever mounted it to update the kernel
<javatexan> yep that is what I need
<javatexan> so is it only boot that needs to be RO?
<javatexan> sorry /boot
<awilkins> It doesn't even need to be mounted
<awilkins> Once grub has loaded the kernel off it the OS doesn't care
<javatexan> yeah...gotcha...i was thinking in separate partition, sorry
<awilkins> Mine is.. swap (1GB) boot (100MB), root (20GB), storage(xfs)
<javatexan> yeah it won't boot off the drive but I can mount it on a running ubuntu install vi sabrent usb/sata
<awilkins> Maybe your hardware is flaky
<javatexan> thats what I need.
<javatexan> its two sets of hardware though....
<javatexan> new mobos, ram, ect
<awilkins> Both of them scerw /boot?
<awilkins> Weird
<javatexan> yeahh
<javatexan> one was intel mobo...this one is a gigabyte
<awilkins> Ancient uATX nforce2 board
<javatexan> i have a new hd to replace, but its 500GB...so
<awilkins> With a sempron on it
<javatexan> i made the mistake of thinking intel mobo/intel cpu == more reliable... sheessshhh
<awilkins> I keep being tempted to replace my drives with a couple of 1TB units, those new green ones that are quieter
<awilkins> A BIOS update may be in order
<awilkins> The prospect of copying 1TB of data via the USB port though...
<awilkins> Not so interesting
<javatexan> yeah they are nice...my problem is that once I get everything up and running again, I will have to uninstall and rebuild x264/ffmpeg/mplayer from source again :(
<javatexan> yep, that would take a while
<javatexan> ;)
<awilkins> The wife would just fill it with schmaltzy chick stuff anyway
<javatexan> i plan to replace my tivo's hdd with a new green 1TB
<javatexan> ;)
<awilkins> She has a blanket ban on deleting anything with corsets or chintz in
<javatexan> lol
<javatexan> my wife keeps watching what I call "alternate lifestyle tv"....all the cooking and decorating competition shows.....YUCK!!!
<awilkins> Heh, the cooking ; she's _such_ a picky eater, worse than my daughter (who's 4)
<javatexan> I keep telling her that those shows are set to where we cant record them on mythtv... ;)
<awilkins> But she does like cooking shows
<awilkins> And house shows
<javatexan> i don't mind the cooking...its all the alt lifestyle stuff
<awilkins> I want a hobbit hole or an Earthship, so I like some of them
<awilkins> It's Not Easy Being Green (although it's not as good now)
<javatexan> keep wanting to yell at the tv, "come on boys, there's no crying in baseball!!"
<awilkins> He's got all the basic life needs sorted and now the show covers too many things like green cosmetics
<MythbuntuGuest86> Watching some shows transcoded with the good filter,  audio and video is played back in slow motion.  What to do?
<javatexan> how big is swap supposed to be these days?
<javatexan> used to be 2x RAM
<javatexan> but 16G of swap seems a little big?  :)
<awilkins> I actually use the same as RAM now
<awilkins> With a 32-bit OS it doesn't matter
<awilkins> If you have 3 GB, you're never using swap anyway
<awilkins> If you have 8GB I can't fathom a reason for swapping that doesn't involve being a big fat server or a nasty runaway process
<tgm4883> I use 1GB
<tgm4883> well, actually, I just set it to 1000 in the partitioner
<tgm4883> so slightly under 1 GB
<rhpot1991> I have 1GB on my laptop, looks like my desktops I follwed the x2 rule
<rhpot1991> x2 rule isn't really needed anymore though
<MythbuntuGuest86> Watching some shows transcoded with the good filter,  audio and video is played back in slow motion.  What to do?
<javatexan> what is a ata8.0 error UNC?
<fxr> whats the username/password for the mythtv tables after install of mythbuntu 8.10??
<fxr> in mysql
<fxr> or is there anywhere i can get the auto searched channel freqs from ? they used to show in mythweb.
<woski> still having LCD trouble on the antec fusion v2 (silver).  I'm getting this error when I try to restart LCDd:  ERROR opening /dev/lcd0 (no such file or directory
<woski> it goes on to ask if I loaded the iMON VFD kernel module.
<mm_202> Hey guys, I've used MU 8.04 before and wasnt really too impressed.  How much better (or worse) is MU 8.10?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-13
<mm_202> Anyone alive in here?
<mm_202> mikecharest: ping
<mm_202> what version of mythbuntu do you use?
<tgm4883> mm_202, well what was your problem with 8.04?
<mm_202> Well I could never really get the backend to work correctly, and every time I started it, I always got the MythTV setup wizard..
<woski> i think i may have found some specifics that'll get my imon lcd/ir working.  i really really hope so.
<tgm4883> every time you started the backend you got the setup wizard?
<tgm4883> what were you using to start the backend?
<mm_202> No, everytime I started the front-end, I got the wizard, and had to set it up point to my server's db, etc.
<tgm4883> interesting
 * mm_202 is going to try installing 8.10 and hopefully not have that problem
<mm_202> And the backend, I tried to install it on ubuntu server, but I had the db setup and all that fun stuff
<perilousapricot> hey guys, the weekly myhtbuntu builds are built here, right?
<superm1> perilousapricot, yeah we found a bug in the build script
<superm1> we're fixing it right now
<perilousapricot> superm1, :) cool
<perilousapricot> superm1, was gonna let you know
<superm1> perilousapricot, yeah it's apparently been broke for a while (again :( ) and we didn't realize it
<perilousapricot> hey man, no need to apologize
<woski> these lirc/lcdproc issues are killing me! ahhh!
<superm1> perilousapricot, if you however would like to help keep up with when things need to get fixed, and just keep an eye on the builds from time to time... we need someone who can keep up with it..
<perilousapricot> superm1, I mean, I futz with my box a lot, what are you looking for?
<superm1> perilousapricot, just if the builds break and it looks like it's a simplistic fix, write a small patch for it, or if it looks complex to bug one of us about it?
<tritium> woski: still working on that iMon on your Fusion case?
<woski> yeah
<tritium> I've not sat down to tackle that yet.
<perilousapricot> yeah,I can help with that kind of stuff, but caveat: I'm pretty rusty on tracking down build issue type things
<superm1> perilousapricot, well if you can get a handle on how the process works its not too much to keep up with
<woski> i found some specific information regarding my device (15c2:0038).  and it seems to need a patch for lirc.  now, running through the steps on foxmediasystems, is there a point I can apply this patch?
<woski> cause it just installs lirc via apt-get
<tritium> superm1: one suggestion I'd make for the CDs: include the necessary kernel modules so that ATSC cards can be recognized during install.  Otherwise, running mythtv-setup during install is of very limited value.
<tritium> woski: I've not tried it yet.  However, there is a PPA with a patched lirc now.  Let me find it for you.
<woski> oh ok, cool.
<superm1> tritium, they should all be there
<superm1> tritium, do you have a specific example of one that isn't?
<woski> (whats a PPA?)
<tritium> superm1: yes, I've tried with both my DViCO Fusion HDTV5 RT Gold, and Hauppauage WinTV-HVR-1800.
<tritium> I've tried on 8.04, 8.10 and 9.04 alphas and daily builds.
<superm1> tritium, are the modules there post install then?
<tritium> woski: Personal Package Archives
<superm1> they're just not working on the disk itself?
<tritium> superm1: yes, I have to re-run mythtv-setup after install to setup the ATSC cards.
<tritium> woski: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kennynet/+archive/ppa
<superm1> !ppa | woski
<Zinn> woski: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<superm1> tritium, that's quite weird. the install has all the modules on CD
<tritium> That guy has patched lcdproc in his PPA, woski, as well as an lirc package.
<superm1> can you check lsmod to see they aren't loaded on the CD?
<tritium> superm1: really?
<superm1> tritium, and if they aren't loaded, try loading them?
<tritium> superm1: sure, I'll do that when I try alpha6
<superm1> if they aren't loaded, does dmesg claim why perhaps?
<tritium> Or, I could try that sooner.
<superm1> tritium, great!.  it should be mirroring right now.  if you want to grab it, it's on cdimages.ubuntu.com right now too
<woski> cool, thanks tritium, zinn
<tritium> Thanks, superm1.
<superm1> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/jaunty/alpha-6/
<tritium> Awesome.  I'll get the download started now.
<tritium> superm1: wow, I had forgotten alpha6 was already going to be out today.
<superm1> tritium, yeah should all be bug fixing from now forward hopefully
<tritium> Awesome.
<tritium> woski: let me know how that lcdproc package from the PPA works, if you don't mind.
<superm1> tritium, did you ever get your upload rights back?
<woski> oh, not at all!
<tritium> superm1: no, I did not.  And speaking of that, I'm sorry that I didn't get the hdhomerun config gui completed.
<woski> im reading through to find out how it all works
<superm1> tritium, well we can still put it in one of our PPAs and plan it for karmic at least
<tritium> superm1: ok, that sounds like a good plan
<tritium> superm1: I've built it, and tested it out.  What it does is allow you to scan channels, and launch VLC when you find one.  The only other real feature it has is a gui frontend for upgrading HDHR firmware.
<superm1> well having a UI to present channels is useful at least though
<perilousapricot> superm1, I'm not sure if this is the right place, but somewhere in the mythexport upgrade script (in the deb) it makes mysql prompt you for the root password without telling you what's up
<perilousapricot> it just says "Enter Password;"
<superm1> rhpot1991, ^
<superm1> perilousapricot, rhpot1991 should be able to address it
<perilousapricot> thanks
<superm1> perilousapricot, it's probably best if you can file a bug against mythexport too though so it doesnt get lost inbetween a T intersection on the intertubes
<woski> tritium:  this should deal with the 15c2:0038 particular issues I'm having?
<tritium> woski: I'm not sure what issues you're referring to, actually.
<tritium> The patch in that PPA is the standard patch for iMon LCD displays found in Fusion 430 V2 and Black cases.
<tritium> (Antec)
<perilousapricot> superm1,  which bugtracker
<superm1> bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythexport
<woski> tritium:  http://mythtvblog.blogspot.com/2008/04/getting-imon-0038-lcd-working-with-lirc.html applies some patches that my particular fusion 430 v2 (silver) apparently needs
<perilousapricot> do any of you guys have an idea of how I could force a newer nvidia card to not do overscan with TV-out
<woski> actually, http://codeka.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=23#p150 seems to address it a little more directly.
<perilousapricot> the tv doesn't have the option
<tritium> woski: I'll read up, then
<perilousapricot> and apparently nvidia took the option out of newer driver revisions for newwer cards
<tritium> perilousapricot: the overscan option doesn't work?
<perilousapricot> tritium, there isn't one at all
<woski> the second link is more straightforward (not much reading to see where the issue is)
<tritium> perilousapricot: Option "TVOverScan"
<perilousapricot> tritium, what section does that go in?
<tritium> perilousapricot: in either the Screen or Device sections of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (see http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/180.29/README/appendix-b.html)
<tritium> perilousapricot: you can also find that readme in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-180/README.txt.gz
<perilousapricot> tritium, yeah, i'm poking at it
<perilousapricot> I read some (I guess incorrect) reports that it was taken out in later driver revisions, and it wasn't exposed in the nvidia-settings applet anymore so I thought it was true
<tritium> perilousapricot: I've not seen that.  However, it says the default is 0.0 for that option (no overscan).  I too have overscan on my system, and I'm unable to get rid of it.  The option only takes decimal values 0.0 to 1.0.  I need a negative value to force some underscan.
<perilousapricot> tritium, I'll try -0.5 to see
<tritium> perilousapricot: it doesn't work
<perilousapricot> well damnit
<perilousapricot> in 1024x768, it cuts off 50 px on each side and 30 on the top/bottom
<tritium> perilousapricot: I've also noticed that the LiveCD doesn't recognize my new GeForce 9400, so it uses the VESA driver, and it doens't overscan.  Strange, huh?
<tritium> perilousapricot: yep, that's about what mine cuts off on my 720p/1080i TV.
<perilousapricot> and for some reason, myth's moving thing doesn't work at all
<perilousapricot> like it shrinks the viewable window, but doesn't apply the offset, so it's still stuck in the top left where I can't see it
<perilousapricot> not that it was a good solution anyway because it makes problems with everything else that likes to put tool/status bars in that area
<perilousapricot> tritium, ^
<tritium> perilousapricot: yeah, I know what you mean
<perilousapricot> I wonder if there's a way to tell X to use a virtual desktop that's smaller than the physical deskto
<tritium> perilousapricot: which TV do you have?
<perilousapricot> toshiba theatreview sd
<tritium> What type?
<tritium> I have a JVC HD-61Z786A (DILA projection)
<perilousapricot> a 36" crt
<tritium> perilousapricot: have you tried forcing the vesa driver?
<perilousapricot> tritium, well, the whole reason I upgraded was to use vdpau since my frontend is underpowered
<tritium> Yeah, I know it's not a solution.  I'm just curious if it would fit without overscan, as was the case for me.  Not having XvMC or VDPAU wouldn't be desirable.  I'm just curious.
<perilousapricot> yeah], let me change it
<perilousapricot> would I just change the driver to vesa?
<tritium> Yeah.
<woski> great.  didn't work.
<tritium> woski: no kidding?
<woski> well, not your PPA.  i was going to try this other step first to see if it worked since it spoke to my particular hardware
<tritium> woski: that's not *my* PPA
<woski> oh right, sorry!
<tritium> No need to apologize.  I'm just letting you know.  :)
<woski> this lcd and ir set up is starting to become a little more trouble than it's worth.  but the remote is pretty necessary for this setup!  haha
<tritium> Wireless keyboards and mice aren't so bad ;)
<woski> i know.  i was trying to be minimal :)
<woski> i've never had so much headache before with such things.  and I still havent gotten to the tv card  lol
<tritium> Good luck, woski.  I need to run.
<tritium> perilousapricot: please let me know what happens when you try vesa?
<woski> thanks tritium.  I'll let you know how it comes!
<perilousapricot> tritium, will do, my roomate started to watch a basketball game
<perilousapricot> so I'm having to wait till he's done
<tritium> perilousapricot: no worries.  Thanks.
<perilousapricot> I'm trolling in the nvidia forums to see what's up, tritium
* tgm4883 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 8.10 Now Released http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/release :: Come test Mythbuntu 9.04 Alpha 6 http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.04/alpha6 :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question.  Test new features here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751668
<tgm4883> !release
<Zinn> Latest Stable Release - Mythbuntu 8.10 http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads    - Latest Development Release - Mythbuntu 9.04 Alpha 6 http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.04/alpha6
<styelz> iguess hdhomerun doesnt work to well with mythtv
<styelz> its like it cant tune the channels correctly
<styelz> works perfect in the hdhomerun gui
<styelz> if i patch the files in mythtv/libs in the source.. do i need to reinstall all packages, or can i just get away with reinstalling the libs
<styelz> after i build them.. of course
<rhpot1991> styelz: you are using the dvb hdhr right?
<styelz> rhpot1991: yea
<rhpot1991> styelz: I think thats a newer vesrion, most of us are used to using HDHRs that do QAM/ASTC
<styelz> yea is the Australian version
<styelz> the patch i applied lets me scan ok
<styelz> but when i view a channel in the front end it all broken up
<styelz> like a bad signal, but i know its not
<MythbuntuGuest86> Watching some shows transcoded with the good filter,  audio and video is played back in slow motion.  What to do?
<styelz> hmz
<styelz> ive got the source tree. and did a debuild ..
<styelz> which made, libmyth, mythtv, mythtv-backend etc
<styelz> how would i update mythtv-common ?
<styelz> oh
<jurgentje> Hi... I just installed MythTV on my Ubuntu Intrepid installation. I got myself a Hauppage WinTV card - works great under TV Time, but MythTV doesn't see it. Should I be configuring something?
<tgm4883> jurgentje, did you set it up in mythtv-setup?
<jurgentje> umm... *blush* (sorry)
<psicobra> hi all just got my second tuner for my mythbuntu box but it is taking ages to tune the other card was really fast any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest86> Watching shows transcoded with the good filter,  audio and video is played back in slow motion.  low quality and non transcoded play fine
<styelz> do you really need to scan for more channels with more than 1 tuner card?
<styelz> i thought they would just all be the same, for that video source
<tgm4883> styelz, you only have to scan once* for each video source
<tgm4883> * if you have multiple cards that get different channels, but on the same video source you will have to scan multiple times
<tgm4883> ie, if card 1 gets channels 1-20, and card 2 gets channels 20-40, and your video source is for chcannels 1-40
<jurgentje> Okay... I installed MythTV, did the mythtv-setup, bumped into an error (apparently it didn't succeed in connecting to get the Belgian channel list)
<styelz> arr ok
<jurgentje> I have a Hauppage WinTV but can't see TV.
<jurgentje> I do have a list with the frequencies of the Belgian TV channels. Is there a way for me to input these manually?
<jurgentje> (TV works fine with TV Time)
<jurgentje> Please, can someone help me out here? I'm completely new (first time I install MythTV) and it doesn't seem to work.
<hein__> Hallo,
<hein__> kann man hier eine Frage zur Installation von Mythtv unter Ubuntu stellen?
<hein__> Sorry, is it an english or german channel
<tgm4883> english
<hein__> Ok, then once again in english.
<hein__> Is it allowed in this channel to ask some questions about the installation of Mythtv under Ubuntu?
<tgm4883> yes
<hein__> Ok, no answer means it's ok?
<tgm4883> not only is it allowed, it is encouraged
<hein__> Sorry I read it to late tgm4883
<tgm4883> I can't guarentee there is anyone in here that can help you, but if you ask your question and stick around someone that can is bound to see it
<hein__> So my question. I'm currently willing to setup a media server. I tried vdr and now I want to try Mythtv, before I make the decision which one to use.
<tgm4883> thats not a question ;)
<hein__> I just installed  Mythtv from the ubuntu (8.10) repositories. I ran mythtv-setup and filled in all the things. What I didn't know I learned from the web.
<hein__> But when I started the channel scan, nothing happend.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> which tuner card?
<tgm4883> any errors?
<hein__> I have installed an DVB-S satellite card, which works fine with vdr, but I couldn't get it run under Mythtv.
<hein__> Tuner car: Hauppauge WinTV Nova HD-S2
<hein__> No errors during installation
<hein__> I tried to use a channel.conf, so that I don't need the channel scan, but I didn't know which format mythtv needs. I couldn't find an description anywhere.
<hein__> I play around with myhfilldatabase, but to be onest, I didn't really understand it.
<hein__> My problem, I don't know where the problem is.
<hein__> No error message or something like this.
<tgm4883> hm
<hein__> If I start channel scan, myth-setup switches to the next screen an notthing happens. Or if I change it to scan only the transponder, the mask with the scan ist opend, but nothing happend, is always 0% scan ready.
<hein__> For me it locks like, that Mythtv couldn't handle the card, but it detected the card pretty well.
<tgm4883> hein__, I'm not sure i can help you much more than pointing you to a few forum thread  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973490   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=984940
<hein__> tmg4883: The secaont link I already found, it didn't help. The first link seems e really helpful. I just chech teh installtion and the firmware, semms to be ok.
<hein__> Now i try a scan.
<hein__> Sorry, a scan to generate a channels.conf.
<hein__> So scan ist running.
<hein__> scan works fine, it's still running but it fins a bunch of channels.
<hein__> Oh, do clear it. Not the scan in mythtv, the external command scan.
<jurgentje> Hi... apparently there's no EPG available for Belgium ... anyone knows if MythTV is doing something with Teletext decoding? (see http://nxtvepg.sourceforge.net/ttx_grab.html )
<spinyeti> hey everybody... I'm having issues setting up a DVICO Fusion Remote with a serial lirc receiver.  I'd really appreciate it if someone with some knowledge could help me out...
<spinyeti> I've been pulling my hair out over it going on two days now
<spinyeti> and all the howto's and setup guides I've followed haven't gotten me any headway...
<hein__> tgm4883: So, I did the scan. I produced a really nice channels.conf. I imported it and .. nothing happens.
<hein__> I don't have a glue where the problem is.
<hein__> mythtv-setup imports the channels.conf without a message. I can set the ARSC channel sperator to every thing that's possible, no error message from mythtv-setup
<hein__> Ist ther somewhere a log file, is it possible to set a verbose mode or something like this?
<hein__> I faound the parameter to set mythtv-stup in the verbos mode.
<hein__> I got this error messages: 2009-03-13 18:52:29.139 MSqlQuery: SELECT diseqcid, value FROM diseqc_config WHERE cardinputid = 1
<hein__> 2009-03-13 18:52:29.140 DiSEqCDevTree, Error: No root device tree node!
<hein__> 2009-03-13 18:52:29.141 DVBChan(1:0) Error: Tune(): Failed to setup DiSEqC devices
<hein__> 2009-03-13 18:52:29.141 SIScan(0): Failed to tune Frequency 12551500 mplexid(0) at offset 0
<hein__> Did anybody understand this? The main problems for me semmes do be the message:  DiSEqCDevTree, Error: No root device tree node!
<hein__> But what does it mean?
<hein__> Anybody an answer?
<hein__> Hey Boys, you can call my Einstein, I found the problem.
<hein__> Shame about me. I had to put in the discseq entry (LNB) and now it find channels, a lot of channels.
<gumpert345> hi, when I installed mythbuntu I was told to type in a password for the account root on the mysql database, can I use this account for mythtv or is this root account a security risk?
<kees> gumpert345: it's the mysql admin user (which has nothing to do with login accounts)
<gumpert345> kees that was my question thanks
<hein__> Just why I'm so glad that it works, mythtv-setup is still scanning for channels an finds 200 at least and is still scanning.  :-)
<gumpert345> hi I did mythtv-setup and was asked for the database name: mythconverg then the username: root and then the password: .... I tried all combination for username: mythtv/root and the password: the one I gave to root / the one created automatically but it didnt work, what can I do?
<foxbuntu> gumpert345, the DB information that was listed by default was correct, it is set by our installer
<gumpert345> foxbuntu when I use the default informations I get: Cannot login to database?
<foxbuntu> gumpert345, using the username mythtv or root?
<gumpert345> both
<foxbuntu> gumpert345, also did you change the IPs from 127.0.0.1 to the actual IP or leave it alone?
<gumpert345> it is the same PC I tried 127.0.0.1 and localhost
<foxbuntu> for both IP settings?
<gumpert345> it did not work for both
<foxbuntu> what?
<gumpert345> once I typed in localhost and I got the error question the next time I typed in 127.0.0.1 and got the same error question
<hein__> Hello, my next stupid question. I just setup mythtv with myth-setup. A lot of channels wherte faound. An  now the stupid queston, I startet mythtv, but how can I switch channels and so on?
<gumpert345> I tried 192.168.0.18 (the backends IP) and got the message again
<gumpert345> hein__ did you try the left and right buttons?
<gumpert345> hein__ did you try the left and right buttons?
<hein__> Yes, it seems, that it changes the channels. But it seems I've to setup my graphic, but I didn't now where.
<hein__> So it startet it on my other screen.
<hein__> First I get the selection TV, media, recorded ... and so on.
<hein__> Oh, theres the config. Moment please.
<hein__> Mythtv seems to be a little bit differnt form other programms, but not bad.
<styelz> hm, i recompiled the .debs again. this time ot th HDHR-EU working.. !
<hein__> So most things are working. Only viewing TV dind't work,
<styelz> you should see the pile of tissue on my desk
<styelz> .. i have the flu
<styelz> bins full
<hein__> Is there a problem, if I have 2 screens in Xineramma mode?
<styelz> er wrong window.. shiz
<styelz> sorry
<hein__> Oh, sorry boys, my wife is calling for dinner and this means ... so long.
<hein__> :-)
<styelz> mm dinner
<gumpert345> is there a way to check, whether mysql is running?
<styelz> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status
<gumpert345> thx
<gumpert345> is there a way to check what users are already created?
<styelz> theres a gui tool there for that i think
<styelz> under applications menui
<styelz> System, users and groups
<gumpert345> oh sorry, my fault I wanted to check, if there is a mythtv user in mysql
<styelz> yea there is it controls mythtv tasks.
<styelz> er sorry.
<styelz> i missed the mysql bit on the end
<styelz> heh
<styelz> um
<styelz> type mysql -uroot -p   and login
<styelz> once in type .
<styelz> use mysql;
<styelz> select user from user\G
<gumpert345> it says no database selected
<styelz> type use mysql;
<styelz> first
<gumpert345> ah ok
<gumpert345> and now there is a list like: user:root   and so on
<gumpert345> there should be a user: mythtv, right?
<styelz> yea
<gumpert345> I think I found the problem: there is none
<styelz> are you installing mythtv manually on ubuntu
<gumpert345> no I installed mythbuntu 8.04.1
<styelz> hm ok
<styelz> im running 8.10
<gumpert345> the weird thing is: I tried mysql -u mythtv and I saw the same command line: mysql>
<styelz> type exit
<styelz> to get out of mysql client
<gumpert345> did that
<styelz> try this
<styelz> er
<styelz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<styelz> it will take you through setting up the db i tihnk
<styelz> which you probably already did
<styelz> make sure the hostname is localhost
<styelz> or 127.0.0.1
<gumpert345> ok did it
<styelz> i think mysql only listens on that ip.. depending on what options you chose at install
<styelz> then run mythfrontend see if it connects
<gumpert345> it works!
<styelz> great
<gumpert345> the installer says, you better dont enter a password, so I didnt, but entering my password worked out perfectly
<gumpert345> styelz thanks a lot
<gumpert345> If the diskless server is set up right, I would be the happiest person in this chatroom :-D
<styelz> heh
<styelz> sweet, the hdhr lets me watch HD shows without any glitching
<styelz> takes the load off my pooer P4
<styelz> im told i need to force AC3 audio for HD channels here
<styelz> gumpert345: suss out all the options in mythbuntu control centre ayt
<gumpert345> suss?
<styelz> check
<styelz> have a sniff
<gumpert345> japp, already found them, now I hope it works
<fnc> greetings all.. Nice work on the mythbuntu package.. i have to say.. thats the fastest ive ever set up myth from scratch
<fnc> i do have one issue though, it appears that it didnt detect one of my cards...  a techsan skystar2 that i use for ota, anyone wanna help me get that working?
<MythbuntuGuest10> are there any good guides / form posts go getting serial ir to work? I have been fighting with MCC and manually edding the conf files with no luck.
<MythbuntuGuest10> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m3ad7814e
<MythbuntuGuest10> you can see my conf file. I comeneted out the lines because they were not working for me
<MythbuntuGuest10> but maybe I have it wrong?
<SADEGH_DIGITAL> mythtv show this error : can not login to database server . i use fedora 10
<fnc> how do i  get mythbuntu to keep my network settings.. althoguh i change it, it defaults back to dhcp somehow
<MythbuntuGuest10> fnc write your settings to a file
<fnc> which one?
<gumpert345> SADEGH_DIGITAL  had the same problem today, I needed to type in the root password, when I did dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database and was asked for the root accounts password, the first time I didnt because it sayed something like that
<gumpert345> can I somehow update a diskless server image from 8.04 to 9.04 without changing the backend?
<gumpert345> I used a usb stick for my frontend-diskless-server using MCC when I try to boot the frontend, I get this message: Retrying nbd mount Error: Connecting: Connection refused. how can I allow a connection?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-14
<dthacker> hello
<dthacker> I'm building a new 8.10 backend (only backend on network).   It looks like mythfilldb is pulling listings from my account, but I'm not getting any listings in the database.  How can I troubleshoot??
 * dthacker nudges the channel to see if anyone is awake
<jargonjustin> Hey all, I just did a dist-upgrade from Mythbuntu 8.08 to 8.10, and my display setup (proprietary nvidia) seems to have broken.  Now when I go to Hardware Drivers and try to activate the new driver, nothing seems to happen.
<jargonjustin> That is, after clicking activate I get a brief progress bar to come up (after authentication) that then disappears, leaving the driver unactivated. I'm not sure what logs to check for more information.
<dthacker> just ran mythfilldatabase with the -v database flag.  Inserts appear to be ok, I still have no listings.  How do I debug and fix?
<Guest41022> hey all, having a strange problem with Mythbuntu, where Xfce is showing up as a blank screen. I can access the other terminal windows, all are coming up w/ command line... This was working a few days ago...
<Shadow__X> is there a way to run xfce applets in gnome?
<dthacker> happy Saturday
<dthacker> I'm still not seeing any listings at all in the guide.   I ran mythfilldatabase with the -v database option to watch the inserts and everything looks ok. How can I debug and fix this?
<rlameiro> hi
<rlameiro> anyone here knows how to mount something using run levels?
<rlameiro> I wanted to mount a samba share at runlevel 5
<rlameiro> rc5.d
<rlameiro> does the script need to have specialthings?
<rlameiro>  only puted the #!/bin/sh
<rlameiro> and then the mount command
 * dthacker is going to manually look at the database to see if listings are getting inserted
<dthacker> hmmm can't log in as user "mythtv" at the command line
<dthacker> reboot again.
<dthacker> what does "Enable Database Server Wakeup" do?  Isn't the database always up?
<rlameiro> I think not
<rlameiro> I think it is to save resources
<rlameiro> but I am not expert
<dthacker> ok, mysqld daemons are running, that's promising
<dthacker> mysql -u mythtv -p is not working with the password shown on the front end setup screen.
<dthacker> this all started when I tried to enter set the machine on a static IP address, and I had a working 7.10 setup with remote frontends.  Argh
<dthacker> !listings
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about listings
<dthacker> !database
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about database
<dthacker> Well, this channel has been really dead this week.  I'll go try the mailing list.
<rlameiro> yea is dead
<rlameiro> kkk
<|dthacker|> I think I've isolated my problem to mythfilldatabase not inserting into the MySQL tables.   Any troubleshooting tips?
<rhpot1991> !mysql | |dthacker|
<Zinn> |dthacker|: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<|dthacker|> thanks rhpot1991, but I'm reluctant to do that, because I can connect at the command line using mysql -u mythtv -p and the password in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<rhpot1991> |dthacker|: I'd verify the grabber is returning something, and that your mythtv mysql user can write to the mythconverg database
<|dthacker|> rhpot1991: I've run mythfilldatabase -v database and watched the log.  I'm getting program info and it's getting formed into SQL inserts.  I don't think that debug option logs MySql insert errors.  I think I'm not inserting, 'cos I've got zero rows in the "program" table
<|dthacker|> I'm going to run a "refresh-today
<|dthacker|> and see what happens....
<|dthacker|> 2009-03-14 09:39:50.347 No channels are configured to use grabber.
<|dthacker|>  
<|dthacker|> tha looks suspicious
<|dthacker|> found it.  missing setting in lineup.
<hein_> Hello. I just tried to install Mythweb, but unforunally it didn't work.
<hein_> I could lock in.
<hein_> Soory couldn't login.
<rlameiro> hein_: n mythbuntu?
<hein_> No, Mythtv under Ubuntu 8.10
<rlameiro> ahhh
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> try to configure it thru the front end configuration
<hein_> I work through several tip and tricks I found in the web, but seems I destroyed more then it helps.
<hein_> I can configure mythweb through the mythfrontend?
<rlameiro> I dont know
<rlameiro> in mythbuntu they have a configuration tool for that
<rlameiro> maybe at the backend conf
<rlameiro> let-me see
<hein_> rlameiro, it's not possible to configure the mythweb with the frondend.
<rlameiro> yeah
<hein_> Yes, there is a configuration tool, but does it work under "normal" ubuntu also?
<rlameiro> even with back end
<rlameiro> wait a moment
<rlameiro> let me try something else
<hein_> Easiest way could be I try to install it.
<rlameiro> yea
<rlameiro> I am looking at that now
<hein_> Oh, there are some dependencies, one is mythbuntu-common. Wah will this do?
<rlameiro> I think so
<rlameiro> I am seeing it now
<rlameiro> install it
<rlameiro> it will not break your sistem
<hein_> Ok, then I will try it. the package I need seems to be mythbuntu-control-centre
<rlameiro> yeap
<rlameiro> is that
<rlameiro> !
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about
<rlameiro> I think it will be that
<hein_> Synaptic is running. ....
<rlameiro> It allows to setup lirc remotes, vnc, mysql, etc
<rlameiro> everything
<rlameiro> when is installed say something
<hein_> Seems it works. Great.
<hein_> I had to do a dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<hein_> But it seems it woks.
<rlameiro> great
<rlameiro> try it now
<rlameiro> it is at applications &plugins
<hein_> Waht happens if I do a reboot? Change I my normal Ubuntu desktop to a media server now?
<rlameiro> wait
<rlameiro> you can do that
<rlameiro> if you chose to auto login
<hein_> Let me first try if the web interface works.
<rlameiro> and then mytv frontend is opened at boot
<hein_> No, I couldn't login
<hein_> Did you know where I can change the password/login?
<rlameiro> in applications & plugins
<rlameiro> at the control center
<hein_> Sorry I foundit.
<rlameiro> np
<rlameiro> it should work
<hein_> Woks.
<rlameiro> great
<rlameiro> no if you want your computer to log directly to mythtv
<rlameiro> you need to config that
<hein_> No not this computer. I just testing it. I want to setup a mediaserver and at the moment I test which software fits my needs bsst.
<rlameiro> you can do that in Artwork and login behaviour
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> I just set up mine
<rlameiro> :)
<rlameiro> my tv is not working good
<rlameiro> but the problem is my tv capture card...
<hein_> I tried vdr and now im testing mythbuntu. vdr works, but it's from the look and feel a decade behind mythtv
<rlameiro> vdr?
<hein_> I've a DVB-S card, work fine, excellent picture.
<rlameiro> well ia have analog card
<rlameiro> and analog cable....
<rlameiro> not so lucky...
<rlameiro> well
<rlameiro> I am happy it works
<hein_> vdr is more common in german.
<hein_> Not in german, ijn Germany.
<rlameiro> I saw now
<rlameiro> googled it
<hein_> But mythtv is much easier to install and logs better. Did you know if HDTV works with mythtv?
<rlameiro> in theory it should work
<rlameiro> but i cant now that
<rlameiro> I am in analog world yet....
<rlameiro> still sorry...
<hein_> What I want to do is do replace all media things with on server, like TV, CD, radio, DVD.
<rlameiro> mythbunto is made for that
<rlameiro> ;)
<hein_> HDTV is just an option for the future, at the moment I've anly a normal TV, no LCD.
<hein_> Yes mythbuntu looks great. I'll try my remote.
<hein_> My remote didn't work, I've to look at this.
<hein_> rlameiro, many thanks for your help.
<rlameiro> wich remote is?
<hein_> the remote is the one that cames with my DVB card, it's a Hauppauge WinTV Nova HD-S2.
<rlameiro> did you selected it at the control center - infrared devices?
<rlameiro> normally haupage is well suported
<hein_> It's the same card and remote as an Hauppauge ... 4000 or so, only that it didn't have an analog grabber and no radio receiver.
<rlameiro> there is a remot that says
<hein_> Yes I think so, let me check it.
<rlameiro> hauppage DVB-s
<rlameiro> version 2.1
<rlameiro> maybe
<rlameiro> try that
<hein_> I have selected it. But I have running the lirc also.
<rlameiro> there is also nova t500
<hein_> No, the Nova t500 0is the wrong one.
<hein_> The DVB 2.1 is the right choise.
<rlameiro> is it working?
<hein_> no
<rlameiro> did you applyied the settings?
<hein_> In the frondend configuration I found an item "LIRC Scripts". Did you know what this is for?
<rlameiro> i dont really know
<rlameiro> maybe is for controll other devices via infrared
<rlameiro> how is your ir receiver
<rlameiro> do you connect it to your DBV-s board?
<hein_> Yes, is connected through teh DVB card
<hein_> It worked under vdr, via lirc.
<rlameiro> well
<rlameiro> well
<rlameiro> here I cant help much
<rlameiro> Im not an expert
<rlameiro> sorry
<hein_> I read somewhere, that lirc is included in mythtv, so that should not start a own lirc daemon. Is this right?
<rlameiro> I also couldnt use my captures card remote
<rlameiro> buyed a microsoft remote
<rlameiro> maybe
<rlameiro> is it running?
<hein_> No, I have to read the instructions I think.
<rlameiro> lol
<rlameiro> ok
<hein_> If I start mythbuntu, it kills my lircd.
<hein_> I'll take a look at the log files. One moment.
<hein_> No, nothing to see.
<hein_> But if not, then I'll buy a MS remote.
<hein_> Let my try na reboot. I'll back in some minutes.
<hein__> So, I'm back. Remote still didn't work
<hein__> rlameiro: Remote works.
<hein__> It was just a problem with the /de/... configuration in the lirc.conf.
<rlameiro> nice
<rlameiro> sorry
<rlameiro> I was mounting my htpc at the living room
<rlameiro> dvd player stalls at menu
<rlameiro> fuck....
<Zinn> rlameiro: Please watch your language.
<rlameiro> sorry
<rlameiro> sorry sorry
<rlameiro> really sorry
<hein__> rlameiro, why are you sorry? You where a big help for me.Many thanks.
<rlameiro> no
<rlameiro> sorry for the language
<rlameiro> ....
<rlameiro> read back
<rlameiro> lol
<hein__> You mean this small 4 letter word?
<rlameiro> hein_ is your dvd working?
<hein__> Ok, shouldn't be, but sometimes if the things didn't go as wanted ... :-)
<rlameiro> lol
<styelz> hmmz
<styelz> i was getting no audio on my HDHR . HD channels
<styelz> as soon as i changed the "Use Quick Tuning" option from LiveTV to Never.. it started to get audio
<styelz> anyone know why i would be getting 2 live-tv recordings of every channel i watch. They get deleted automatically when i highlight them in the view recording list too.
<styelz> scheduled recordings work fine
<styelz> 1 file is 0 bytes, the other file is normal size for the recoding. the 0 byte file is 3 second difference in timestamp
<styelz> oh i see
<styelz> i need to watch live tv for more than a minute or so
<RussM_> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<FPSDavid> Ihave an AVI that has 2 languages and subtitles on it, but the default language isnt english. how do i change to the 2nd language (english) in myth?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-03-15
<tjw_> has anyone else had issue with the latest 8.10 auto-build
<tjw_> i had to manually stop udev and mythbackend to get the backend package to update
<newmyth> my pvr-15 used to work running knopmyth, but after reloading with mythbuntu, I get this:
<newmyth> 2009-03-14 20:06:38.000 TV Error: StartRecorder() -- timed out waiting for recorder to start
<newmyth> 2009-03-14 20:06:38.000 TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started
<newmyth> I have a HDHR, and that wroks well.  I assume the IVTV drivers are loaded already for this old card.
<newmyth> Where do I start looking to solve this?
<woski> anybody here use a dvico fusionhdtv card?
<Gamerfuzion> hello?
<Gamerfuzion> could some one help me>
<Gamerfuzion> ?
<Gamerfuzion> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Gamerfuzion> HELLO
<Gamerfuzion> is any one here?
<freelook> yes
<freelook> there are 49 people here
<Gamerfuzion> lol
<Gamerfuzion> do u know a lot about mythbuntu?
<Gamerfuzion> because i rly need help
<freelook> You could always ask your question, and if I know the answer, I could answer, otherwise I could just stay silent
<MythbuntuGuest04> hi guys
<Gamerfuzion> oh
<MythbuntuGuest04> i got a quick question if you don t mind
<Gamerfuzion> ok so like i just installed the addon to ubuntu and when i went to open the app it is asking me to put like a user name and stuff and i have no clue what to but
<MythbuntuGuest04> prolly asked a thousand times but i got some trouble with the diskless button doing nothing on latest mythbuntu release
<Gamerfuzion> like what is my SQL info?
<Gamerfuzion> idk dude i just now started useing myth
<MythbuntuGuest04> well i think to your sql question you have to input your sql username and password
<freelook> Gamerfuzion: the SQL info for myth is probably held in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<Gamerfuzion> yes but how do i get them?
<Gamerfuzion> kk 1 sec
<freelook> get what
<MythbuntuGuest04> go into a shell and look in the file
<MythbuntuGuest04> it should be in there
<MythbuntuGuest04> but can someone tell me if the diskless is broke in intrepid
<MythbuntuGuest04> i push the button and nothing happens
<Gamerfuzion> it says i was denied
<Gamerfuzion> when i punt  /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt in
<MythbuntuGuest04> opening the txt file??
<Gamerfuzion> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest04> well you prolly have to sudo it
<Gamerfuzion> i do that in a termanal right
<MythbuntuGuest04> yes
<Gamerfuzion> im sorry im kinda new to ubuntu
<Gamerfuzion> still learning it
<MythbuntuGuest04> to make it easy i would type sudo su then enter then try to open the txt
<MythbuntuGuest04> that ok
<Gamerfuzion> i got the same message
<MythbuntuGuest04> are you trying to open it with a text editor
<MythbuntuGuest04> well to make it easy is to install mc
<Gamerfuzion> mc?
<MythbuntuGuest04> midnight commander
<Gamerfuzion>  oh
<MythbuntuGuest04> apt-get install mc
<Gamerfuzion> ty
<Gamerfuzion> kk im geting it now
<MythbuntuGuest04> after that type mc and you see your folders in a kinda graphic view then you can go to the folder and hit f4 to view the file
<Gamerfuzion> kk
<MythbuntuGuest04> mc is a great tool
<Gamerfuzion> whitch file do i need though
<MythbuntuGuest04>  /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<MythbuntuGuest04> you can navigate with the arrow keys
<Gamerfuzion> grrr it still didnt work
<MythbuntuGuest04> i still need to know if the diskless button is broke in latest mythbuntu release
<MythbuntuGuest04> what does it say
<Gamerfuzion> when i tested it it still failed
<MythbuntuGuest04> did you look in the file
<Gamerfuzion> yep it had exactly what i had typed in before
<MythbuntuGuest04> hmm
<Gamerfuzion> is there a way i can reset it
<MythbuntuGuest04> umm probably but i m not a sql whiz
<Gamerfuzion> oh
<MythbuntuGuest04> i used the live cd to install it
<MythbuntuGuest04> works right out the box
<Gamerfuzion> oh
<Gamerfuzion> i wish i had of done that
<MythbuntuGuest04> well you can still do
<MythbuntuGuest04> download the live image and reinstall it from there
<Gamerfuzion> yeah but i dont need a whole nother os on my compurer
<Gamerfuzion> what mean
<Gamerfuzion> is myth a whole os or still just a addon
<MythbuntuGuest04> heh i see you re trying to use the machine for otehr things too
<Gamerfuzion> yeah i use vista and ubuntu
<MythbuntuGuest04> what you could try is to reinstall sql
<Gamerfuzion> how would i do that
<MythbuntuGuest04> i belive it goes like apt-get -remove mysql install mysql but i could be wrong
<Gamerfuzion> worth a try
<woski> anybody here use a dvico fusionhdtv card?
<Gamerfuzion> it said the r from remove isnt known
<MythbuntuGuest04> sry m8 not me pvr 150 here
<Gamerfuzion> ?
<MythbuntuGuest04> try it with -purge
<Gamerfuzion> kk
<Gamerfuzion> it said the p frpm purge isnt known
<MythbuntuGuest04> apt-get -reinstall mysql
<Gamerfuzion> the r isnt known
<MythbuntuGuest04> try --remove damn i can t remember how it goes
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest04: Please watch your language.
<Gamerfuzion> it said it was invalid operation mysql
<MythbuntuGuest04> apt-get --reinstall install mysql
<MythbuntuGuest04> might be missing a - before install
<Gamerfuzion> it asked me if i was root?
<MythbuntuGuest04> well do sudo su
<MythbuntuGuest04> enter your pw
<MythbuntuGuest04> then try again
<MythbuntuGuest04> all operations that change the config require root privileges
<Gamerfuzion> e: couldn't find pacage mysql
<MythbuntuGuest04> maybe its called mysqld
<Gamerfuzion> said that it couldnt find it again
<MythbuntuGuest04> is sql installed???
<Gamerfuzion> thank you so much for helping me thouh
<Gamerfuzion> yes ... i think
<MythbuntuGuest04> hmm open synaptic and look for it you can just click and point there
<MythbuntuGuest04> if its installed remove it and reinstall it afterwards then it should prompt you to input user and pw
<Gamerfuzion> would it just be called SQL?
<MythbuntuGuest04> could be
<Gamerfuzion> damn
<Zinn> Gamerfuzion: Please watch your language.
<Gamerfuzion> sry
<MythbuntuGuest04> hahaha
<Gamerfuzion> i think im just screwed
<MythbuntuGuest04> nah
<MythbuntuGuest04> there is a way
<MythbuntuGuest04> i m just not to knowledgable
<Gamerfuzion> is there something for ubuntu thats like teamviewer
<Gamerfuzion> brb
<MythbuntuGuest04> ssh
<MythbuntuGuest04> or putty
<MythbuntuGuest04> vnc
<Gamerfuzion> oh
<Gamerfuzion> btw im back
<Gamerfuzion> do u think that package would be sqlrelay-mysql
<MythbuntuGuest04> hmm i dunno don t sound like it
<Gamerfuzion> oh
<Gamerfuzion> oh well i guess i will just give up on mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest04> i wouldn t its a great piece of software
<Gamerfuzion> gah do u think if i was top make a live cd i could use that to over ride my setting i have now?
<MythbuntuGuest04> well it would overrride teh whole hdd and preconfigure itself
<Gamerfuzion> even my vista setting?
<MythbuntuGuest04> well you could do a split install half vista and half mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest04> but why keep a broken os around??
<Gamerfuzion> bunt like now when i start it up it asks mr if i want to start ubp ubuntu or vista would it then be vista ubuntu and mythbuntu or just vista and myth?
<freelook> Gamerfuzion: there is something that's a little like teamviewer
<freelook> except only for terminal
<Gamerfuzion> oh thanks
<MythbuntuGuest04> just vista and myth
<Gamerfuzion> like would it erase ubuntu and replace it with myth
<Gamerfuzion> ok
<MythbuntuGuest04> but yo can use myth also as a desktop it gfot all packages
<Gamerfuzion> what u mean
<MythbuntuGuest04> well you can use mythbuntu as a full blown ubuntu too
<Gamerfuzion> thatts what i want
<MythbuntuGuest04> well yes you can do that
<Gamerfuzion> and just reubuntu will be gone?
<Gamerfuzion> reg ubuntu
<MythbuntuGuest04> yup
<Gamerfuzion> cool i guess i will do that
<Gamerfuzion> im down loading now
<MythbuntuGuest04> kk man
<Gamerfuzion> thanks
<MythbuntuGuest04> well i still dunno if the diskless build button is broke
<Gamerfuzion> u have ben a rly big help man thanks
<Gamerfuzion> oh
<Gamerfuzion> 1 sec
<MythbuntuGuest04> hey np m8 wasn t much help but i tried
<Gamerfuzion> nah man it was a lot and now im replaceing ubuntu with mythbuntu
<Gamerfuzion> but wait will it still be like ubuntu
<Gamerfuzion> because i rly like ubuntu
<Gamerfuzion> 27 min lol
<MythbuntuGuest04> yes
<Gamerfuzion> awesomw
<Gamerfuzion> awsome
<MythbuntuGuest04> you can switch desktops left and right
<Gamerfuzion> what u mean
<Gamerfuzion> will i still have compiz?
<MythbuntuGuest04> you will have the myth app and you have a regular desktop
<Gamerfuzion> oh
<MythbuntuGuest04> you can install compiz through synaptic
<Gamerfuzion> do u have liek an aim or msn account?
<Gamerfuzion> o ok
<MythbuntuGuest04> yes
<Gamerfuzion> would u mind if i added u because u have been rly nice and helped me
<MythbuntuGuest04> sure i convoed you and gave you the info
<MythbuntuGuest04> man this stupid build button is driving me insane
<gamerfuzion> hello?
<Chaorain> Is there a way to play a cd in MythTv without ripping?
<styelz> yep
<oliverl> Is here somebody who has a  Hauppauge Nova-SE2 up and running, system is 8.04.1, lspci lists the card and lsmod is showing the correspondent cx88xx modules but no TV picture, a FF Hauppauge card that is installed in parallel is working perfect
<Shadow__X> iotop isnt in available in mythbuntu
<johannes__> hi im running a diskless server, how can I change the diskless frontend's screen resolution on the server?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, iotop isn't available in Ubuntu
<Shadow__X> tgm4883, in intrepid it is
<Shadow__X> hardy it isnt
<Shadow__X> and i am having issues installing from source
<tgm4883> ah, well that was my issue then
<tgm4883> my backend runs hardy
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Shadow__X> tgm4883, http://guichaz.free.fr/iotop/
<tgm4883> I just unzipped it to it's own dir and run it from there
<Shadow__X> thats the site
<tgm4883> yea it's on my backend
<Shadow__X> yeah i used git
<Shadow__X> but i cant install it
<Shadow__X> i can run it from within the dir
<Shadow__X> but i wanted to install it
<tgm4883> ah
<Shadow__X> install script says this
<Shadow__X> http://pastebin.com/d1e9d306e
<tgm4883> well it's probably not what you want, but a couple of people have PPA's with it for hardy
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Shadow__X> i saw that
<Shadow__X> guess ill just do that
<tgm4883> why are you running install-rpm.sh
<Shadow__X> well if there was just a rpm i could alien it
<Shadow__X> how would you recommend installing it
<Shadow__X> i also tried opening the script and running the sep commands
<tgm4883> well there is an rpm
<Shadow__X> wanted to compile from source make me feel special
<tgm4883> i'd probably just download the deb from a ppa though
<tgm4883> well if that makes you feel special, go for it
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Shadow__X> i just dont see how to install from git though
<Shadow__X> i guess i could just copy io top to sbin right
<tgm4883> IIRC, you should be able to do something like "setup.py build"  "setup.py install"
<tgm4883> but i'm kinda fuzzy on that
<Shadow__X> yeah i just added the repo
<Shadow__X> lol
<johannes__> hi im running a diskless server, how can I change the diskless frontend's screen resolution on the server?
<woski> anybody here use a dvico fusionhdtv card?
<rcopelan__> interesting that I have a 15 second lag between hearing the comm checks via live.Twit and   NASA TV on my other laptop!
<xjunior> hi all, which backend mythtv use?
<woski> why no sound out of myth?
<xjunior> ?
<woski> why no sound out of myth?
<pteague> ok, i know somethings wrong... i've got 2 recordings of `Hannah Montana - "Papa's Got a Brand New Friend"` both today 6:06pm-6:30pm & 6:07pm-6:30pm ... wtf, why am i recording Hannah Montana? ... & using the cli it says both encoders are idle, but i can't watch anything
<xjunior> woski, what is the default mythtv command for video player? (On player settings)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-15
<sark666> is there a repository for myth with .22 and no fixes?  I'm having stability issues for a while now and would like to try .22 final with no fixes
<tgm4883> sark666, no
<sark666> thx
<botto__> hello people
<botto__> can anyone please tell me if mythbuntu has JACK and VDR on it?
<tgm4883> botto__, JACK?
<tgm4883> and I think not on the VDR
<botto__> tgm4883, jack audio server
<tgm4883> I don't know about jack
<botto__> it is a professional audio server for low latency operation
<tgm4883> I dont' think it's on there
<botto__> thanks for the help!
<rhpot1991> botto__: if its available in ubuntu you can just install it though
<botto__> rhpot1991, even while running on the livecd?
<rhpot1991> maybe
<botto__> ok i will try
<botto__> thank you
<jolaren> Hey guys. I wonder if I cause lack of quality or something If I make my card beeing able to record more programs if tey are on the same mux?
<rhpot1991> jolaren: which card?
<jolaren> rhpot1991: Hauppage Wintv Nova-t 500 PCI
<jolaren> rhpot1991: Does that say you anyhing? Commonly used card in Australia and Sweden
<tgm4883> jolaren, I dont' see how you would reduce quality
<tgm4883> you are just copying the content to the hard drive, not transoding it or anything
<tgm4883> if you did too many, I could see maybe the harddrive being a bottleneck
<rhpot1991> I'm not completely sure the implications of overextending, but I do 2 on each tuner in my HDHR
<jolaren> Is there anyway to determine which channels that are on the same mux?
<jolaren> And if I add i.e 2 to each tuner like you did rhpot1991.. will I be able to watch one channel and record annother on the same tuner?
<tgm4883> AFAIK, the only way to determine which are on the same mux is to query the DB
<tgm4883> and since recording one and watching another is just recording two, I don't see why not
<rhpot1991> you should be able to, as long as they are on the same multiplex
<rhpot1991> if they aren't then you still need 2 tuners
<jolaren> so 2x is a good number?
<jolaren> i saw a guy who had 5
<rhpot1991> I do 2, I'm pretty sure my system would never be able to use more than 2
<rhpot1991> it all depends on how your channels line up
<jolaren> my system is overkill but i wonder if the card would handle it
<rhpot1991> you can set it to do 18, but odds are you will never see that many on the same multiplex
<jolaren> rhpot1991: no you cant I just checked :P max 5
<rhpot1991> heh, ok 5 then :)
<rhpot1991> 18 is my fake number for a lot
<jolaren> I setup both to 5 now
<jolaren> Dno why but I guess I'll give it a go
<jolaren> mythfrontend hang itself big time tho :P
<jolaren> tho only the frontend
<jolaren> where's the frontend located tho? /usr/bin/mythfrontend?
<jolaren> gonna kill it via ssh
<jolaren> There's no Swedish user here with Boxer perhaps? =) Was thinkin if anyone knew in their head what channels that are sent on the same mux
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-16
<jolaren> If I want to remove the frontend/gui desktop n everythin in mythbuntu, how would I do that? my server has been a frontend long enough, now im gonna spare me the problems
<jolaren> tho I want the mythbuntu backend to stay
<jolaren> rest ill do thro x forwarding
<jolaren> Anyone?
<tate> Hey, need some advice;  I have a new installation of mythbuntu 9.10 on a system with a PVR 500.  Before I was running 8.04 and it worked perfectly.  Now under 9.10 my reception is crappy.  Low channels are staticy and unwatchable, channels about 10 are watchable but grainy.  Yet the channel scanner finds all the channels and it clearly records content, just not well.
<tate> My settings are for USCable
<tate> So it's not a case of setting for broadcast or something.
<rhpot1991> HDHR for 124.99 on newegg, anyone who doesn't own one yet, go buy one
<rhpot1991> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815327005&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL031610&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL031610-_-EMC-031610-Index-_-VideoDevicesTVTuners-_-15327005-LP4D
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - SiliconDust HDHomeRun Network-based Dual Digital HDTV Tuner Ethernet Interface - TV Tuners & Video Devices
<jolaren> Hey. I just setup samba from the mythbuntu control center. Where can I find the service in my network?
<chan__> hoping that someone might be able to help me with a strange problem that I am having
<chan__> i'm new mythbuntu and have installed it on a Dell GX620 I have installed the ATI propriety drivers FGLRX graphics driver....but I when ever I play a dvd I get a horizontal split screen that plays the movie on both screens....i have ati radeon graphics driver which has a digital out which goes into two monitors
<riri> I want to have my movies on one computer and view them on another, running mythbuntu. the computer running mythbuntu is able to mount directories with samba. what's the proper way to setup this in terms of mount directory and pointing mythtv to the videos directory? It seems that mounting the movies directory at the non mythbuntu machine and pointing the mounted path at from mythtv's setup yields some problems...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-17
<shanefer> I'm trying to figure out how to configure X to display the right aspect ratio for my plasma TV so I can watch mythtv normally - as it is now NON-HD channels are always zoomed, even though I have zoom set to off... how do I configure X to have the right resolution for my TV?
<shanefer> I have a 42 in plasma that's currently at 1024x768 due to the auto-configure
<dorgan> can someone explain to me what multirec is?
<tgm4883> dorgan, laymens terms, recording multiple concurrent streams using a single DVB card
<tgm4883> rather
<tgm4883> multirec lets you do that
<dorgan> but it has to be on the same sub channel so for instance you cant record 35_1 and say 13_2 at the same time correct?
<dorgan> it would have to be 35_1 & 35_2
<tgm4883> it has to be the same multiplex
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/record_multiple_channels_from_one_multiplex
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Record multiple channels from one multiplex - MythTV
<dorgan> ok so how do i find out what multiplex the channel is running on, or am I still not getting this 100%?
<tgm4883> dorgan, AFAIK, you need to go into the DB and see what multiplex it's on
<dorgan> ahh is that displayed on mythweb?
<tgm4883> what are you trying to do?
<tgm4883> dorgan, nope, not in mythweb I don't thin
<tgm4883> k
<dorgan> hmm ok maybe i will write a patch to mythweb once I figure it all out
<dorgan> and the HDHR supports multirec correct?
<tgm4883> I believe so
<dorgan> hmm OK guess I will have to take a look and see what multiplex my OTA HD channels are running on
<dorgan> does anyone else have an issue with some themes  in myth frontend where until you highlight the button the text is unreadable?
<ola`> Hey folks! i got a smal question, what player do mythtv use when showing like a mkv file?
<superm1> internal
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-18
<MrCoffee1> Well, I have two-part inquiry if anyone can offer some insight or point me in the right direction
<MrCoffee1> Is there a way to prevent ubuntu from suspending if there are active or upcoming recrdings
<MrCoffee1> And is there a way upon resuming to determine if it was the backend that initiated it
<MrCoffee1> The less-important other half is getting mythfronend to time-out and initiate the suspension
<MrCoffee1> my display is susceptible to burn-in so I'm trying to kill two birds by consolidating remotes and having the system turn the display off when not in use.
<MrCoffee1> keeping it on the system-level somehow makes pairing the backend with other apps simple
<mrand> MrCoffee1: you may find more information on these topics on the mythbuntu forums.  I don't have any experience with them - but having said that, I'd be surprised if the machine shutdown immediately before (or during!) a recording if things are configured properly.
<mrand> As with most problems, most likely people have discussed this previously on the forums, so I'd try searching there.
<mrand> Then posting if you can't find an answer.
<MrCoffee1> Likely, I'm probably just getting lazy
<MrCoffee1> but having no experience I've run into something of a wall as far as what to search for
<mrand> MrCoffee1: I'd think that searching for suspend would bring up quite a few hits.   I've gotta run... have fun!
<MrCoffee1> that might be the issue
<MrCoffee1> I've gotten as far as having scripts that mess with the system's bahavior
<MrCoffee1> what I'm unsure of is interfacing them with mythtv
<tgm4883> MrCoffee1, for the second question I think that might be something doable with 0.23 easily
<tgm4883> there is a system events portion of mythtv which I think could do something like that
<tgm4883> I haven't looked much into it though
<mardok> Hi, does anyone know if this motherboard will work well as a backend? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121383
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - Intel BOXD945GCLF2D Intel Atom processor 330 Intel 945GC Mini ITX Motherboard/CPU Combo - Motherboard / CPU / VGA Combo
<donEduardo> hi there
<donEduardo> got a little problem with my mythtv-backend in 10.04 alpha
<donEduardo> as it seems, the backend is not started in an utf8-locale
<donEduardo> so it does not find videos with non-ascii chars in the MythVideo
<donEduardo> had do attach "LC_ALL=de_CH.utf8 LANG=de_CH.utf8" before "/usr/bin/mythbackend $ARGS" in /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf to get it to work.
<donEduardo> what is the correct way to fix this?
<McNever> hey guys... just installed 9.10 on my backend... xserver wont start now
<McNever> http://pastebin.com/qAuL62KH
<superm1> McNever, does failsafex kick in?
<superm1> er, how'd you install without X working in the first place - did you use an ubuntu alternate?
<McNever> installed using live cd
<McNever> ran through the install fine... on the reload it didnt start xserver
<McNever> and i'm sorry... i'm not sure what failsafex is...
<superm1> that's really bizarre if it worked for the live cd and not on the reboot
<superm1> did you pick the ATI closed source graphics driver per chance?
<superm1> (during install)
<McNever> eerrr.... i remember seeing it and thinking about it... but i didnt think i did...
<McNever> i know i clicked on the pull down menu.... maybe i did...
<McNever> if i did... how do i pull that without reinstalling?
<superm1> apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<superm1> and mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<McNever> i have no xorg.conf
<McNever> i thought 9.10 didnt use it?
<superm1> it doesn't by default
<superm1> well see if you have xorg-driver-fglrx
<superm1> it doesnt look like you do from that backtrace though
<McNever> woot
<McNever> yeah i removed it.. it started fine
<superm1> cool
<McNever> thanks super.... ur super
<superm1> np
<McNever> ok... next issue
<McNever> when i try to 'watch live tv' it goes to the display, i never get a picture and it then it goes back to the menu with an error that says "error opening jump program file'
<McNever> i was getting this before but assumed it was related to the channel i was starting on... now that i can run mythtv-backend setup i changed the start channel but am getting the same issue
<superm1> did you use a nonstandard recordings directory perhaps and the permissions are wrong?
<superm1> take a look at the backend log for errors at the same time
<mrand> channel changer timeout can also cause problems like that.   Oh, and do your tuners work outside of myth?
<McNever> actually i'm not sure how to test it outside of myth
<McNever> recording dir default
<mrand> many programs will open tuners.... vlc is but one that I believe does.  Or you can go command line and "cat /dev/insert-your-videodevicename > /tmp/captured_video.mpg"
<McNever> i dont see anywhere in vlc to conf a tuner?
<mrand> McNever: does your VLC not have Media -> Open capture device
<McNever> oops
<ball> Hmm... cable TV company wants to charge me US$ 16/month for a DVR.  I'd rather use Mythbuntu and donate US$ 10/month to open source development. ;-)
<McNever> yes it does and yeah i get video... crappy video but video none the less
<mrand> ball: cool!
<mrand> McNever: I wonder if Myth might reject it because it is too crappy.
<ball> ...don't know whether Mythbuntu will work with their service though.
<mrand> ball: MythTV (which is what Mythbuntu is based on) works with just about everything, in some form for fashion.  The problem with cable is that if you want to get encrypted channels, you have to pay their annoying set-top-box charge no matter what.  I'm hoping to drop the set-top-box and just use over-the-air digital TV (for free, and better quality) sometime in the future.
<mrand> and by encrypted channels, I mean nearly any channel except local ones.
<mrand> But a set-top-box without DVR is still cheaper than one with DVR.
<ball> mrand: I would like to do that too, but I'm too fat to climb the tower.
<ball> mrand: Ah, sounds as though I'll need to use /their/ DVR then. :-\
<mrand> ball: Depending on your distance, lots of people get really good reception without much of an antenna.
<McNever> mrand: hope not... new card just ordered it
<mrand> ball: my point was that you can get cheaper cable boxes without DVR.  But in reality, if you are going to pay for cable anyway, Myth doesn't lower your cost by much.
<mrand> McNever: might not be the card... perhaps the feed/cables/something else
<ball> mrand: I'm about 97km S. of Chicago
<ball> (60 miles)
<ball> ...and most of the stations we would watch are broadcast from Chicago
<ball> (except WYIN, which is close enough it'll get into a side lobe of the antenna.
<ball> )
<ball> mrand: pity.  I know where I'd rather the money went.
<mrand> ball: it's appreciated.  Many shows are available online now... it might be possible, with MythNetVision that is coming in 0.23 release of MythTV (and included in 10.04 Mythbuntu), that many of your favorite shows could be streamed.  At least, that, combined with over the air, is what I'm hoping to migrate to eventually.
<McNever> the quality doesnt look bad like bad cable singal bad... it looks... softened
<mrand> McNever: ok.  So it's back to channel changing script, or what superm mentioned.
<ball> mrand: I would be happy with FTA, but Mrs. ball wants a lot more television than I do.
<ball> ...most of the shows I watch are on PBS anyway.
<McNever> drwxrwsr-x  2 103 105 4096 2010-03-18 12:56 livetv
<mrand> !perm%
<Zinn> Most things mythtv related (recording directories, etc) need to be owned by the group mythtv and the user mythtv  If you are getting "not writable" errors, check your permissions
<mrand> McNever: what do your logs say around the time that you try to switch to livetv?  You can use mythLogGrabber (aka MLG).
<McNever> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/fY7TGA6Q
<McNever> i mv'ed the mythbackend.log and tried it again to get a clean log....
<McNever> and this time i got an error 'video frame buffering failed to many times'
<mrand> McNever: looks like buffering failed too many times is a problem others have had.   http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/426169  http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/commits/423854
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Problems after upgrade, "video frame buffering failed too many times" | MythTV | Users
<McNever> doesnt look like any of the above links are related
<McNever> still getting "error opening jump program file" everytime i try to view livetv
<mrand> McNever: it may have been resolved in the bug fixes version of Myth... do you have the autobuilds repo enabled?
<mrand> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309997&page=2 also suggests that some people may have been resolving this by going back into the mythtv-setup after enabling auto-builds and going through the tuner config again.
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] error opening jump program file - Page 2 - Ubuntu Forums
<McNever> thanks mrand... i went back through the config again and rescanned my channels... looks like that did took care of it
<McNever> wondering if someone might be able to answer to some VDPAU questions for me...
<McNever> i've got a NVIDIA GeForce 9400M and i'm not sure what VDPAU profile i should be using
<McNever> looks like high works the best but HD stuff is still jumpy... no tiling... just jumpy
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-19
<lime4x4> is weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org down? Been trying to connect for a few hours now
<McNever> just rebuilt my frontend... no audio to my tv... connects through hdmi
<McNever> i've played around with the audio setting and there is an ALSA:hdmi option... but i get nothing
<McNever> http://pastebin.com/gqewew96
<andylockran> hey guys
<andylockran> I've just gone and bought an acer revo to use as a mythbuntu front end, which seems to be a sensible enough decision.
<andylockran> However, I could do with some advice on what to use as the backend, and b) how to set it up.
<egghead> having problems removing nvidia-185-libvdpau, i remove it and then try and reinstall mythtv-backend, and it requires the nvidia-185-libvdpau to reinstall again, what am i doing wrong?
<rhpot1991> egghead: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rhpot1991> assuming you are using the auto builds?
<egghead> rhpot ok, ill try it
<egghead> rhpot, it didnt work
<egghead> also unless i remove nvidia-glx-195 then nvidia-185-.. wount install
<dewman> good evening, i just built my new backend and I am using ssh with x forwarding, how do you start the control center from the command line?
<dewman> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<egghead> dewman from ssh?
<dewman> egghead, Yes sir.
<egghead> try vnc'ing into the machine, since you need x to run myth control centre
<dewman> I dont have a gui installed on the server....I can start the mythtv-setup from ssh and it works fine....Just cant seem to locate the control center
<egghead> i migth be thinking of somthing else
<egghead> myth control center?
<dewman> yep... ssh with x forwarding....
<egghead> ahh i dont know then, sorry
<dewman> o thats ok...
<dewman> egghead, heh...I found it.... very simple..... mythbuntu-control-centre
<egghead> oops sorry i could have told you that, but ive always had to run it from a bash prompt within x, for me thru a vnc connection
<egghead> i just type in like mythbuntu then pres the tab key, itll list all the matches for you
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-20
<avihay> well, thanks to VLC I can now capture video again
<avihay> now I'm wondering if I should install mythTV again. version .22 and me are old enemies now, only without the mutual respect
<avihay> I have a number of satellite boxes with serial, and even posibly USB connections. will myth automagically be able to get the EPG and switch channles for me? do I just connect the cable and select it as remote? I'm used to working with a tuner so...
<McNever> http://pastebin.com/p4DKsrHM
<McNever> started having an issue with mythvideo
<McNever> mythfrontend appears to lock up when i go into videos or video manager
<McNever> last line in the frontend log looks like its scanning the '/' not sure if thats normal or its the issue...
<McNever> but i've removed the package and reinstalled with no change
<McNever> through the mythconfig and with apt-get...
<McNever> any input would be great... thanks in advance
<dewman> is there a list of fixes for the latest version of .22 trunk? (23766)
<McNever> anybody have any input on the following
<McNever> Mar 19 23:05:59 myth-frontend1 kernel: [ 4580.549296] mythfrontend.re[2044]: segfault at 25 ip 05945807 sp bfc4aa90 error 6 in libmythvideo.so[5894000+10b000]
<McNever> mythvideo is hanging whenever i go to video manager
<McNever> ok it looks like that error msg was from earlier when i removed the group on the BE
<McNever> it looks like the last line in the frontend log is
<McNever> ScanVideoDirectory Scanning (/)
<McNever> which looks like its scanning the root for video?... i dont see that in other logs posted
<McNever> and i'm pretty sure i dont have that configured anywhere...
<dan1> hey anyone installed mythbuntu on a headless box before? ubuntu server to be a little more precise
<superm1> dan1, should be doable, but you need X for mythtv-setup - so you'll probably  need to X forward or run vnc
<dan1> yeah that's kinda my Q - i have installed mythbuntu-control-centre and ssh -X in. but when I run mythbuntu-control-centre I get "ImportError: No module named xorgconfig". Do you know what package I need?
<superm1> ooh sounds like we're missing a dependency eh?
<superm1> is python-xkit installed?
<superm1> and mythbuntu-common?
<dan1> just looking...
<dan1> gravelld@bordeaux:~$ sudo apt-get install python-xkit
<dan1> Reading package lists... Done
<dan1> Building dependency tree
<dan1> Reading state information... Done
<dan1> E: Couldn't find package python-xkit
<dan1> mythbuntu-common is there
<dan1> this is hardy heron btw
<dan1> don't know if python-xkit is in hardy
<superm1> hardy...
<dan1> eh huh
<superm1> things have changed significantly since then
<dan1> ok, would it be a LOT better to upgrade then? I say a LOT because there's a lot of other things running on this machine
<dan1> vmware for instance, which is a pain to upgrade
<superm1> you won't have "current" builds of mythtv available for hardy (we only do autobuilds of 0.23 for karmic and lucid) and autobuilds of 0.22 for interepid, jaunty, karmic
<dan1> yeah that's ok
<superm1> so what kind of frontend were you plannin on using?
<dan1> diskless, got an epia box under the tv that used to be a slave backend
<superm1> Ah.
<superm1> on hardy i think the package that provided that was guidance-backends
<dan1> remind me what version of myth is in the hardy build?
<dan1> ok thanks
<superm1> python-xkit was added during intrepid or so
<superm1> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] “mythtv” package : Ubuntu
<superm1> you can see the ones on the archive for all versions of ubuntu there
<dan1> oh of course, thanks
<superm1> autobuilds aren't though
<dan1> ok will need to upgrade eventually again for vdpau but that's for the future
<dan1> and i suppose everyone upgrades eventually ;)
<superm1> well hopefully you can go right from hardy -> lucid
<dan1> wahey - guidance-backends worked
<dan1> now i just need to blast a few holes in some walls to run the cables
<McNever> hey guys... i'm having some problems with mythvideo... it looks like when i open video manager its scanning '/' in addition to the video group and the dir i have configured in the setup
<McNever> mythfrontend freezes and i have to kill the process and restart it
<superm1> McNever, you're on 0.23?
<McNever> .22
<superm1> k.. so you sure you don't have extra video groups set in the backend you forgot about?
<superm1> and what group did you set in the frontend ?
<superm1> note: you dont need both generally, one or the other is usually fine
<McNever> actually i'd be perfectly happy turning the group off... didnt even know it was on until i looked at the log... but i didnt see anywhere in the frontend to turn it off
<McNever> and googling it didnt produce what i expected
<superm1> in the frontend just go set the box to an empty value
<superm1> and use the backend one
<superm1> that one's more intelligent anyway
<McNever> yeah its stops scanning that location... but it scans the group and '/'
<McNever> i just went and checked again... i only have one video storage group configured
<McNever> this is the last line in frontend log
<McNever> MythVideo::ScanVideoDirectory Scanning (/)
<superm1> i'm really at a loss then, i've never heard of that happening before
<superm1> you might consider asking in #mythtv-users if no one in here perks up with ideas
<McNever> yeah... its a pretty fresh install... thinking about just killen it and reinstalling
<McNever> i hope at least that its something with the frontend... i assume since its scanning a local dir its not coming from the backend
<superm1> you might be able to get away with setting a new hostname (or at least local hostname) for new settings if they are separate boxes and that's true
<superm1> otherwise a reinstall with the same hostname might bring it back
<superm1> since those settings are stored in the SQL db on the backend
<McNever> really... that exaplains a lot actually...
<McNever> so if reinstalled and used the same hostname the backend pushes some config down to it?
<superm1> Yup
<McNever> nice...
<McNever> thanks superm1
<mrand> dan1: I basically run headless, but with NX rather than SSH + X.
<mrand> And not on hardy ;-)
<McNever> removed mythvideo and mythfrontend
<McNever> changed hostname
<McNever> reinstalled mythfrontend and mythvideo
<McNever> seems to works fine now
<superm1> changing the hostname is probably all you needed to do..
<superm1> but at least you got it working :)
<dewman> hey everyone..... my cable company does something rather weird, they actually broadcast on all three qams...Has anyone heard of this? I am having a heck of a time getting the channels to line up correctly because of this.
<mrand> I've never heard of the term "all three qams"... what does that mean?
<dewman> qam64 qam128 and qam256
<dewman> mrand, does that make sense?
<mrand> yes.  sorry, I'd forgotten that.
<dewman> i'm just not sure if its easier to try to piece together a channels.conf file and import it or try to scan all three qams and then try to remapp everything. I have been fighting with this for weeks.
<mrand> dewman: attendance on this channel is light... you'd get more responses from the mythbuntu forums, #mythtv-users, or the mythtv mailing list.
<dewman> yeah, I figured that. the devs in mythtv-users can be a little sarcastic at times....but i will ask over there...
<mrand> dewman: yeah, I understand.
<dewman> mrand, thanks... =)
<realubot> I have problem getting a streamin using MythTV frontend to work without lagging. I've got a 2 Mbit/s broadband connection. What may be the problem?
<tgm4883> realubot, what are you using for streaming?
<realubot> It also takes a long time to startup the frontend and it's taking some time getting into the media library and the playback settings.
<realubot> tgm4883: Why not?
<tgm4883> ?
<tgm4883> why not what?
<realubot> tgm4883: I want to watch TV using my desktop computer and MythTV as frontend at my laptop. What's the problem?
<tgm4883> What kind of network connection?
<realubot> tgm4883: Sorry, I didn't read your question carefully.
<realubot> tgm4883: I try to stream using the Internet.
<tgm4883> your internet connection isn't fast enough
<realubot> tgm4883: Ok, is it possible to somehow buffer video so that I can watch after a while. I mean, I almost can watch TV, it's just lagging like for a second at some times.
<realubot> tgm4883: Maybe it will be fast enough using some kind of buffer functionaity.
<tgm4883> not with the frontend. You could activate flash streaming through mythweb, but it's experimental
<superm1> i dont think it's currently designed to work well over a non-LAN connection
<realubot> tgm4883: Well, I try to watch recorded playsings. Isn't they either possible to buffer?
<realubot> superm1: I know, but it would be great if it would work that way.
<superm1> realubot, i suspect it will require a bit of a dedicated effort to identify particular bottlenecks in the protocol and buffering requirements then
<superm1> which probably isn't in the priorities of the development team.  i'm sure if you'd like to help analyze it and improve it, they'd be willing to accept patches though
<realubot> superm1: Well, I don't have time or knowledge of doinf that unfortunately.
<realubot> *doing
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-03-21
<KirkB> Not sure where to go next with my display issue, so am hoping someone here can give me some ideas or help.  I have my Sony flat panel CRt hooked up to my Myth  box, but can't seem to get a good res on it through my HMDI --> DVI connection.
<KirkB> I've manually mod'd xorg.conf to allow me to get the right resolution, as the EID was not being detected by the NVidia drivers
<KirkB> however I can't seem to get a picture on the display - remote desktop shows it is up and working at the right res, but the TV just stays blank
<KirkB> any ideas on how to prod this display to show the desktop being sent over the HDMI to DVI connection?
<KirkB> I've posted to Ubuntu forums with no responses so far: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1432668
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [ubuntu] Sony FP - no display but desktop accessible via remote desktop - Ubuntu Forums
<KirkB> Specific TV details: http://reviews.cnet.com/direct-view-tvs-crt/sony-wega-kv-34xbr800/4507-6481_7-8879879.html?tag=mncol;psum
<Zinn> [reviews.cnet.com] Sony WEGA KV-34XBR800 specs and Direct View TVs (CRT) specifications - CNET Reviews
<foxbuntu> KirkB, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1432668
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [ubuntu] Sony FP - no display but desktop accessible via remote desktop - Ubuntu Forums
<popey> is this the right place to ask user support questions?
<Jay2k1> maybe
<Jay2k1> what's wrong?
<popey> if i boot up my backend (which has a DVB-S PCI Card) it works fine, I can record programmes, and watch them on my frontend, and stream fine
<popey> after a while it stops working, I can ssh to it, but using mythweb I get very long delays showing backend status / recorded programmes
<popey> the list of recorded programmes is empty
<popey> and I sometimes get this in my browser:-
<popey> Warning at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/status/handler.php, line 35:
<popey> file_get_contents(http://10.10.10.2:6544) [function.file-get-contents]: failed to open stream: HTTP request failed
<Jay2k1> FE/BE on separate machines?
<popey> yes
<popey> if i reboot the box it comes back to life and i can see programmes that were recorded again
<Jay2k1> and using mythbuntu right?
<popey> yes
<Jay2k1> any clues like high load, using swap or like that? (on either machine)
<popey> Daviey suggested i add the autobuilds trunk 0.22 repo too, which i did
<popey> load average is practically zero
<popey> no swap, plenty of free ram as cache
<Jay2k1> did you check logfiles?
<popey> specificially? mythbackend.log?
<Jay2k1> umm dunno, for example yes
<Jay2k1> as i have absolutely no clue whats going onm, thats what i would do
<Jay2k1> syslog/messages, apache log, mythbackend..
<popey> yeah, there's nothing really jumping out
<popey> wondering if the firmware for the dvb-s card is dodgy/faulty
<Jay2k1> hmm maybe
<Jay2k1> does that only happen when you're watching tv or record? or also when it just idles or plays music/movies
<popey> it happens when its idle
<Jay2k1> when you can ssh to it in that state... did you try to check the db?
<popey> how?
<popey> its like that now, so now is a good time to do that kind of thing
<popey> mysqlcheck -uroot -p -A --auto-repair
<popey> like that?
<Jay2k1> no, i mean if you can access it at all
<Jay2k1> my thought is, when mythweb's list of recordings is empty, and mythweb runs on the backend, perhaps there's something wrong with accessing the db
<Jay2k1> if you suspect the dvb card firmware, you could always try to put the card out of the pc and try if it works then
<Jay2k1> you could also try to restart the mythbackend when it gets stuck to see if that helps...
<Jay2k1> somehow you have to track down the problem i think
<jolaren> How long uptime do you haev on your servers when running mythbuntu with gui=
<mrand> jolaren: depends on how often you update your kernel - that is typically the only thing requiring a reboot.
<mrand> kernel updates are optional (but typically recommended)
<jolaren> I know, was just wondering. I'm running a combined frontend and backend therefor the
<jolaren> X
<jolaren> But the gui has been buggy as hell on my combined fe/be
<Zinn> jolaren: Please watch your language.
<jolaren> Zinn, My apologizes. Didn't intend to offend
<Zinn> Hi jolaren, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<mrand> jolaren: the gui as in the frontend has been buggy, or the window manager?
<jolaren> perhaps the window manager causing the frontend to collapse
<jolaren> and at some points it cannot view the recordings
<jolaren> trying to view them causes the frontend to collapse
<jolaren> alltho watchin the same recordings from my netbook doesnt crash t
<jolaren> it
<mrand> I don't know why the window manager or other OS level things would cause that.  What does the frontend log say when it crashes?
<mrand> In other words, I suspect it isn't caused by the window manager.
<jolaren> I will take a look next time it collaps
<mrand> jolaren: you might make sure that you have auto-builds enabled so that you're running the latest bug fixes as well
<jolaren> It does not automaticly update kernels etc right?
<mrand> no, auto-builds simply updates mythtv executables with bug fixes whenever they are issued by the mythtv developers).  It doesn't automatically move you to newer versions, just bug fixes.
<jolaren> I think I have the auto builds enabled
<jolaren> I will take a look
<jolaren> mrand, can only do a partial upgrade tho
<jolaren> but I did that now
<seventoes> i just did the latest update on 0.22-fixes and now it seems mythbackend is starting before /dev/video0 exists
<seventoes> so the card doesn't exist till i restart mythbackend
<dwmcqueen> Hello - I am getting a 2010-03-21 13:43:25.936 DTVMux, Error: Could not find tuning parameters for mplex 32767
<dwmcqueen> 2010-03-21 13:43:25.993 DVBChan(1:/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0) Error: SetChannelByString(48): Failed to initialize multiplex options" error whenever I try and Watch TV - this is my log - http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com
<dwmcqueen> Sorry - http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/pnJ0yBx5
<KirkB> Thanks for the idea foxbuntu - haven't had any success though.  Does anyone else have any ideas? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9005700
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [ubuntu] Sony FP - no display but desktop accessible via remote desktop - Ubuntu Forums
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-14
<qwebirc43309> hi anyone know how to install winfast dtv2000ds on ubuntu 10.10 at the moment?
<Shadow__X> qwebirc43309: have you looked at linuxtv
<qwebirc43309> yes but the compile fails
<mythexport> hello..
<mythexport> i'm sorry if i'm not seeing my configs correctly.. I'm running maverick and mythexport is not putting audio out.. i want to see my configs but all i can see is in /usr/share/mythexport/configs... do i need to build a new file?
<rhpot1991> mythexport: do configs exist there?
<mythexport> no..
<rhpot1991> nothing does?
<mythexport> nor are they in /etc/mythtv
<rhpot1991> john@ultramagnus:~$ ls /usr/share/mythexport/configs/
<rhpot1991> MP3.pm  PortableH264HighRes.pm  PortableH264LowRes.pm
<rhpot1991> should at least have those
<mythexport> Stephen Tobolowsky
<mythexport> i have those
<mythexport> i don't hve anything in /etc/mythtv  like on Stephen Tobolowsky
<mythexport> dagnabbit..
<mythexport> http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/MythExport
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] MythExport | Mythbuntu
<mythexport> onlything listed in /etc/mythtv/mythexport.cfg is where i have my storage direcotry
<mythexport> dir=/storage2
<mythexport> do i edit the files on /usr/share....configs?
<mythexport> system("ffmpeg -i \'$self->{_inputFile}\' -y -acodec libfaac -ab 192kb -vcodec mpeg4 -b 1500kb -mbd 2 -flags +4mv+aic -trellis 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -ac 2 -threads 0 -s 800x480 -aspect 16:9 \'$self->{_outputFile}$self->{_extension}\'");
<mythexport> so i need ffmpeg.. pretty sure i have it...activated mediabuntu
<rhpot1991> mythexport: so what you want to do is make a new config in /usr/share/mythexport/configs/
<mythexport> k
<rhpot1991> grab that sample config from here: http://www.baablogic.net/mythexport/
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] MythExport
<rhpot1991> make sure that the package name matches the file name
<mythexport> ok, i'm not the best at doing this..so i'm sorry.. but i have done that... i still have no audio, just video
<rhpot1991> mythexport: what device?
<mythexport> this - asking for help...normally i struggle through it...
<mythexport> ipad...
<mythexport> but, it does not work on my system 76 laptop
<rhpot1991> hmmm odd, I thought the h264 configs worked well on there
<mythexport> i get the 'pod cast' and try to play it on my laptop...but no sound
<mythexport> same with on a windows and ipad
<rhpot1991> you can try the mpeg4 configs here: http://www.baablogic.net/mythexport/
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] MythExport
<mythexport> i have not changed anything
<mythexport> done that
<rhpot1991> I wonder if maybe your recording source is the issue
<rhpot1991> try another recording?
<mythexport> several...
<mythexport> original files have audio
<rhpot1991> have different tuners?
<mythexport> only 1 tuner pvr150
<mythexport> i started with uncompressed audio/video
<mythexport> weill..wait...let me check
<rhpot1991> mythexport: try adding -ar 48000
<rhpot1991> to the ffmpeg line
<rhpot1991> you can just modify an existing config and add it
<rhpot1991> maybe back it up first if you want
<mythexport> k..i'll brb
<myth-expo> back
<nerdful_things> hello, I have a Miro question. Where do I look, dmesg, logs, etc to find why Miro crashes? It once ran well, but no longer works. I use nvidea video, AMD cpu.
<tgm4883> nerdful_things, miro, or mirobridge?
<tgm4883> cause we don't support miro here, and we barely support mirobridge. Logs for mirobridge should be in /var/log/mythtv/
<nerdful_things> Thanks, I thought mythbuntu was a supporter, having mirobridge in menu, etc.
<nerdful_things> Hello, my mythbuntu control center gui window is truncated.  Right hand part of menu is cut offr.
<tgm4883> nerdful_things, is there no scrollbar?
<tgm4883> or could you provide a screenshot?
<nerdful_things> mo scroll, I can grasp the window on the right and move it around screen, but can't expand it.
<nerdful_things> *no
<tgm4883> if you hover over the buttons, can you use scrollwheel?
<nerdful_things> hovering lights buttons, but scrollwheel has no effect.
<tgm4883> nerdful_things, can you show a screenshot?
<nerdful_things> Not familiar with doing ss on ubuntu.. quickie hint?
<tgm4883> printscreen key
<nerdful_things> brb to relog, things are sluggish...
<myth-expo> hello..
<myth-expo> hey..update...i'm a dumbass...and found out my mistake.. i never read my logs...didn't have aac activated
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-15
<nerdful_things> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<djhills> Im setting up a sorta weird configuration in an RV. I have a MythBuntu box setup with an 800i pinnacle card wired into the crank up antennae on the rv. I have everything updated and seems to be working but im not sure if i have the card setup right in mythtv. Any time i scan for channels i cant get a lock on a single one. Any suggestions?
<mycosys> have you tested with another realtime playback app?
<mycosys> would help know if it is myth or the card/driver
<djhills> I've used it in windows for a few months with no problems. though not with this antennae setup. just had a standard small lil plug and play digital antennae. Problem i had with windows is that the pinnacle software would cause the computer to lockup.
<mycosys> djhills i would be using another app (under linux) to test the aerial and driver combo
<qwebirc55812> Hello
<qwebirc55812> I have a question,...I have a HD-PVR and Directv (box model:H21-200) are these supported using Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> yes
<qwebirc55812> is there anything special in order to get the IR blaster working with the directv box as far as channel changing goes?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I don't use the IR blaster on mine
<qwebirc55812> Sorry, I am a linux newb, so forgive me if I ask basic questions  :)
<qwebirc55812> What are your recommendations ?
<tgm4883> when I used directv, i used usb/serial channel changing
<tgm4883> I have cable now, so I use firewire channel changing with my HDPVR
<tgm4883> I've never really used IR blasting, so I can't comment
<qwebirc55812> Can I just hookup a USB cable from the directv box to my computer?
<tgm4883> No, IIRC you need a special cable
<tgm4883> I haven't done that in 2+ years
<qwebirc55812> I see, I assume it's a better way to go?
<tgm4883> yea I think so
<qwebirc55812> ok, this cable, do I have to buy it online or is it something I can grab from radio shack or something
<tgm4883> You could probably find it in radio shack, I bought mine online. I'm not sure which is cheaper
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> qwebirc55812, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Controlling_DirecTV_Set_Top_Box_(STB)_via_USB_or_Serial
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Controlling DirecTV Set Top Box (STB) via USB or Serial - MythTV
<tgm4883> take a look at that, I'm pretty sure thats what i read up on
<qwebirc55812> hmm, it says there that I also need a Null modem in addition to a DB9-USB cable, do you remember having that?
<tgm4883> I don't recall
<tgm4883> I used it with a D11 and an H20
<radicalbiscuit> hello all. I have a frontend/backend machine where I would like to disable X and run it headless without removing any software so that I have the option to boot up the gui if and when I want. Without inittab and sane init levels, I'm not sure what to do from here. Any suggestions?
<Jkessler> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Jkessler> i installed a wireless card in my desktop then installed ubuntu 10.10.  it boots up fine, but it won't let me exit mythtv to configure my network and run updates.  "Are you sure you want to exit mythtv?"   i select "yes" then it locks up.  i've tried ctrl + alt + f5, logged in, then startx but i won't restart x
<Jkessler> also, where do i reconfigure the remote?  i purchased a TBS 6981 pci-e dvb-s2 dual tuner card, i selected the default remote and there is no reponse.  but then again, i'm not sure if the card is configured right
<Nede> hi chat
<Nede> How do I know if the form of CI TechnoTrend S2-3200 is seen by Mythbuntu
<gregL> Nede, I have no knowledge if this card will work in Linux or not,but you can check  http://linuxtv.org/       If it works in Linux generally it will work in Mythbuntu
<Nede> gregL, in linuxtv card + CI works!!!!!
<Nede> How do I get this log (the last, extra log info)? :http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechnoTrend_TT-DVB-T_1500
<Zinn> [www.linuxtv.org] TechnoTrend TT-DVB-T 1500 - LinuxTVWiki
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-16
<patdk-lap> did something happen?
<patdk-lap> I'm only getting 404's for ppa:mythbuntu/0.24
<patdk-lap> hmm, it's back
<The_Thing> Anyone have experience with installing and configuring Lirc with a homebrew serial port receiver?
<The_Thing> ...in Mythbuntu
<qwebirc84176> Hello, I have setup MythTV on Ubuntu, I have a HD-PVR, the drivers are configured, I can record video by making a test.ts file. The problem I have is I don't get any video in MythTV when I click on Watch Live TV, any ideas?
<The_Thing> !helo lirc
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about helo lirc
<The_Thing> !help lirc
<Zinn> !help lirc For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<The_Thing> Where is the setup script for Lirc?
<The_Thing> Anyone here know how to configure LIRC for Mythbuntu?
<The_Thing> When I turned it on in the MCC, it asked for my remote control, and I found my homebrew IR receiver in the list in the initial setup dialog. But when I go to test it with irw, it picks up nothing.
<The_Thing> It's been tested in WinLIRC, and it does work in there...
<radicalbiscuit> Hi all. I installed mythbuntu as a backend+frontend. I'd like to stop X from running and run it headless but without uninstalling anything so I can run the frontend on demand if I want, but without inittab or sane init levels, I'm not sure how to go about this, especially since mythbuntu's ui setup differs from ubuntu's so much. Any ideas?
<_antant> hey guys.
<_antant> I'm having a problem with installing mythbuntu
<_antant> I've created a live usb and it won't go past...
<_antant> 'SYSLINUX 3.82 2009-06-09 CBIOS ....etc'
<_antant> Any hints?
<qwebirc57594> I have a Hauppauge hvr 2250. its' the version with the NON USB reciever.  I decided to buy a cheap usb receiver to make the remote work.  The remote that came with the receiver works. the hauppauge one refuses to operate. I thought all MCE usb receivers worked with all MCE remotes. what gives?
<chiluk> qwebirc57594
<qwebirc57594> yeah, it's a random name from the webchat, okay? :)
<chiluk> the problem is that lirc is detect the ir sensor as whatever remote it came with.
<chiluk> you would have to edit and recompile lirc to detect your usb sensor to be one that can receive codes from your hauppauge remote.
<chiluk> I haven't ever done this, but I've thought about doing it.
<chiluk> I don't know how straightforward it would be.
<chiluk> If I were you I'd stick with the MCE usb remote.
<qwebirc57594> seems like that will be needed, since the reciever on the cable is not supported. what'sa frustratign is the card used to come with a USB receiver, adn that worked.
<chiluk> I don't think the hauppauge remote uses the mce driver... I could be wrong though.
<qwebirc57594> it's got a windows button on it. it's shown on the wiki.
<chiluk> yeah.. I have an hvr-2250
<chiluk> and i got a generic mce usb remote...
<qwebirc57594> if i had the hauppauge usb receiver it woudl be working.
<chiluk> and then programmed my harmony to talk that.
<chiluk> that is true.
<qwebirc57594> it IS a MCE remote, so says Happauge.
<chiluk> you might want to check irw to see if any remote codes are being captured.
<qwebirc57594> irw shows nothing.
<qwebirc57594> could it be that i have a version 1 receiver?
<chiluk> mce remote could mean a ton of things ... especially to a marketting group.
<chiluk> you are at the extent of my experience..
<qwebirc57594> i know there are two revisions of MCE remote version 1 and version 2.
<chiluk> I have never attempted to get a remote to work with a receiver that wasn't it's own.
<chiluk> but it should theoretically be possible.
<chiluk> that sounds feasible.
<chiluk> you might want to grep the lirc remote profiles form hauppauge
<chiluk> and see what driver they are using with it.
<qwebirc57594> is ther a way to tell which version a remote is using?
<chiluk> I do not know of a way.
<chiluk> what I would do is grep for hauppauge in the lirc sources
<qwebirc57594> thanks anyway.
<qwebirc57594> this remote that does work says PCRemote on it.
<chiluk> and add your usb receiver to the list of detected devices for that driver.
<chiluk> what is lsmod telling you.
<qwebirc57594> lsusb does show the receiver. let me go look again.
<qwebirc57594> Chaplet Systems Incorporated. and strangely enough irw shows nothing when usign it. do i have to kill lircd befroe running irw?
<chiluk>  it should watch lircd by default so I assume you need it up.
<chiluk> sudo irw?
<qwebirc57594> okay i think i get it.
<qwebirc57594> irw is not looking for the tv keys because the remote that came with the reciever doesn't have them.
<qwebirc57594> but i have lircd configured for MCE remotes, and it works. is that proof that the tv-key less remote is a MCE one? i assumed it was because it has a windows logo key.
<chiluk> irw is dumb and will print out every command that lirc understands
<qwebirc57594> this is what i bought because it was cheap. http://www.amazon.com/Center-Remote-Control-Infrared-Receiver/dp/B001HBOJRQ
<chiluk> so your new and old remote both work only some of the buttons on the hauppauge remote don't work.
<qwebirc57594> the receivers remote some of the buttons show stuff, others show nothing.
<qwebirc57594> NOTHING shows for the hauppauge.
<chiluk> ok.
<qwebirc57594> the ouse rocker moves the mouse and shows nothing in irw.
<chiluk> it's probably because lirc doesn't have ir codes that your remote is sending.
<chiluk> sounds like your ir remote may be loading it's own hid driver?
<qwebirc57594> and showig up as a keyboard and mouse?
<qwebirc57594> dammit. :)
<_antant_> Hi guys, I'm having a problem.
<_antant_> I can't get any video out of my Radeon 5450 on HDMI with a fresh install
<qwebirc57594> are their actual sub 20$ cmce usb receivers.
<qwebirc57594> time to post an unflattering review on amazon.
<chiluk> I wouldn't post an unflattering review
<chiluk> you are using it not as it was intended.
<chiluk> you might want to leave no answer to the stars, and a long comment on what you couldn't get it to do.
<chiluk> or perhaps 2 or 3 stars and mention that the linux drivers aren't there yet.
<qwebirc57594> I said 2 stars, and entitled it as NOT a media center remote at all.
<chiluk> _antant_ are you able to get any video on any output with a normal monitor?
<_antant_> dunno. haven't got one
<qwebirc57594> and said that i bough tit to use with my actual MCE remote, and it didn't work.
<qwebirc57594> and it gets 2 stars because it actually does function.
<chiluk> I don't think you correctly understand how all the parts interoperate.
<chiluk> all mce remotes don't work with all receivers out of the box.
<qwebirc57594> it's definitely a keyboard/mouse.
<chiluk> is that what you are seeing in lspci?
<chiluk> or lsusb?
<chiluk> _antant_ you might need the latest radeon drivers to driver the new card.
<chiluk> i gave up on ati a few years back... and I really can't help you any more about anything with their stuff.
<chiluk> ok back to work with me.
<_antant_> damn
<Zinn> _antant_: Please watch your language.
<chiluk> hah
<_antant_> hmm
<qwebirc57594> i killed lircd and it still works.
<qwebirc57594> i think that's proof right there.
<chiluk> yeah
<chiluk> probably
<_antant_> ok, now got video but also a purple line down the left of my screen. joy
<_antant_> progress though
<qwebirc57594> yeah. nvidia just works better in linux at the moment i think.
<chiluk> _antant_ ... my suggestion would be to plug in a second monitor
<qwebirc57594> yes it would be nice if there was an open source driver with full acceleration, but there's actually a very good reason for closed source drivers, from a software developers standpoint.
<chiluk> in order to set the proper res/refresh in the ati drivers for your hdmi output.
<chiluk> there's a good chance your tv doesn't like what your vid card is tossing at it
<qwebirc57594> (they are a lot harder to hack to cheat in online games)
<_antant_> argh. May be a very quick foray into mythbuntu and then back to win7
<chiluk> Don't do it!  the old evil empire is still evil...
<_antant_> lol
<_antant_> It worked though
<chiluk> i actually switched to myth after using beyondtv for 2 yrs and then media center for 2 months...
<chiluk> I've been on Mythtv for about 3 yrs now....
<_antant_> Well hopefully it'll work after I've updated everything and restarted
<chiluk> have you installed ati's restricted drivers yet?
<_antant_> in the process of updating and restarting
<chiluk> updating is one thing
<chiluk> but you have to actively tell ubuntu to use ati's restricted drivers instead of the open source ones.
<chiluk> because ati is a bi ----tch like that.
<_antant_> Yeah, I have done
<_antant_> Zinn! Zinn! Look what he did!
<Zinn> Hi _antant_, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<_antant_> Just applying the ~200Mb of updates
<_antant_> and then restarting and we'll see what happens
<_antant_> Don't know of an SAB script that does well renaming movies do you?
<_antant_> Would really rather never having to exit MythTV
<_antant_> never have to.
<_antant_> What the heel is up with my English today?
<chiluk> I do not know a script off hand..
<chiluk> but there are tons of renaming scripts.
<_antant_> yeah, hoping I can find one that does it well
<_antant_> Ok, anyone know where there's a compatibility list for TV tuners for mythtv?
<_antant_> Ok, there doesn't seem to be much information on any PCIe cards
<_antant_> Does anyone here have experience setting up a TV tuner in mythtv?
<_antant> anyone come across the problem of having 2 pictures shown with a tuner card, one above the other?
<_antant> Please let there be someone around
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-17
<mycosys> _antant - i remeber hearing about an issue of that ilk using ATI video cards?
<mycosys> my experience is myth +ATI = pain
<_antant> Got it all sorted now thank god
<_antant> Now just can't get the xbmc svn repo installer to install
<mycosys> are you using ati, jus curious?
<_antant> yup
<mycosys> get an nvidia
<_antant> disabled the onboard audio in my bios
<_antant> lol
<_antant> I've literally just got this one
<mycosys> just kill it - shove it to a win box
<_antant> and it works fine
<mycosys> pay $25 for a gt210
<_antant> I'm in uk
<_antant> it's more than that
<mycosys> fine 15 pounds
<_antant> lol
<_antant> way more than that
<mycosys> i am in australia, not US
<mycosys> they are cheap as chips
<mycosys> nvidia > 8xxxx will give you vdpau, and opengl that works
<_antant> this 5450 works fine now
<_antant> no problems with audio through hdmi, no problems with mythtv, nothing
<mycosys> vdpau is decode acceleration for unix
<_antant> well if I do run into any problems then I may well
<mycosys> main one will be high cpu usage
<_antant> really?
<mycosys> uhuh - u are doing all decode on cpu
<_antant> I'll get my case vfd working and check it
<_antant> which I read may be a bit of a pain too
<_antant> minimum (even on ebay) for a gt210 is £32
<mycosys> would it happen to be an antec case?
<mycosys> seriously???? $50?
<mycosys> look internationally
<_antant> yup
<_antant> fusion v1
<mycosys> http://avenard.com/media/Patches_%26_Add-Ons/Entries/2009/10/17_LIRC_and_LCD_to_work_with_Antec_Fusion_Remote_Black_(Karmic).html
<Zinn> [avenard.com] LIRC/LCD & Antec Remote Fusion
<mycosys> just enable his repos if u want
<mycosys> http://avenard.com/media/Ubuntu_Repository/Ubuntu_Repository.html
<Zinn> [avenard.com] Ubuntu Media Playing Packages
<_antant> nice one
<mycosys> http://avenard.com/media/Patches_%26_Add-Ons/Entries/2008/10/9_iMON_0038_LCD_working_with_LCDd.html older instructions of what he did
<Zinn> [avenard.com] Working LCD for Antec Fusion Remote Black (iMON 0038)
<mycosys> he also has a funky refresh rate patch in those repos http://avenard.com/media/Patches_%26_Add-Ons/Entries/2010/6/7_Matching_refresh_rate_with_input_framerate_to_reduce_judder_%3B_final_part.html and some upmix patching for 5.1 too
<Zinn> [avenard.com] Matching refresh rate with input framerate to reduce judder
<_antant> any idea how I can minimize xbmc?
<mycosys> never really played with it
<mycosys> dunno why you would need it on a myth system?
<_antant> prefer is as a media centre
<mycosys> are you running doze on ur network too?
<mycosys> http://members.iinet.net.au/~davco/
<Zinn> [members.iinet.net.au] MythTV for Windows
<mycosys> prebuilt windows frontends
<mycosys> so much easier than having to compile it lol
<_antant> Yeah, a couple of my flatmates will be running it on win
<_antant> Having problems connecting tho
<mycosys> what are they using to connect?
<_antant> xbmc with the mythbox addon
<mycosys> would say use mythfrontand
<mycosys> *mythfrontend
<mycosys> have had very few hassles with it on windows (other than getting it to build that 1st time lol)
<mycosys> will also be the only way they will get live tv
<_antant> I'm getting told that it can't log in to the sql database
<mycosys> rings bells again
<mycosys> something about mysql being configured to accept connections from the network
<_antant> I've got a d/l link for mythtvplayer
<_antant> that the one?
<mycosys> no
<mycosys> http://members.iinet.net.au/~davco/
<Zinn> [members.iinet.net.au] MythTV for Windows
<mycosys> is actually mythtv built for windows
<mycosys> exactly the same as on linux, just built using mingw
<_antant> aha! I found that once and couldn't find it again
<mycosys> if u cant find it again - search mythtv.org for windows - there is a link on the windows port page
<_antant> cheers matey
<mycosys> np :)
<_antant> is there a key combo to force close an app?
<mycosys> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-magic-system-request-keys-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<_antant> Do you have an antec then?
<mycosys> not a fusion, no
<mycosys> had a 2400
<_antant> does it have a volume control? and if so have you got it working?
<mycosys> had been looking at what avenard was doin of late earlier today - just a happy coincidence
<_antant> lol
<mycosys> nah 2400 is the fusion without the media gear, jus the case
<rhpot1991> I didn't care for xbmc mythtv integration
<rhpot1991> didn't play well with 0.24
<rhpot1991> is there a question in there about an antec fusion that I'm missing?
<mycosys> dont need a htpc that fits in a cabinet atm - a tower hides pretty easily behind a 56" TV lol
<_antant_> well, true I suppose!
<_antant_> Why does mythbuntu not come with an archiver already installed?
<_antant_> Any recommendations?
<mycosys1> welcome to the can of worms lol
<mycosys1> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mythvidexport.py that what you are looking for?
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Mythvidexport.py - MythTV Official Wiki
<mycosys1> clever script that moves recordings and their metadata into mythvideo
<mycosys1> should be able to use this transcode wrapper BEFORE it to transcode the recording too if you wish
<_antant_> Nope. I literally mean a zip/tar handler
<myco> goddam nickserv
<mycosys> thank god for that
<tgm4883> _antant_, it looks like tar is installed by default
<mycosys> did i miss anything _antant_
<tgm4883> I may have installed it along time ago though
<mycosys> was that script what you are lookin for?
<mycosys> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Transcode_wrapper_stub is the other script i mentioned before i stuffed up nickserv
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Transcode wrapper stub - MythTV Official Wiki
<mycosys> use ti before the move
<mycosys> mythvidexport is very clever- can actually export between machines without one machine knowing or caring about the disk location on the other - uses the myth protocol
<mycosys> they are both written by one of the mythtv devs, who also happens to be a software engineer
<_antant_> Hey mycosys. No, I was literally talking about a zip/tar/whatever utility
<mycosys> ahhh
<mycosys> tar is there by default
<mycosys> so is bzip
<_antant_> gui one?
<mycosys> gui is for wimps
<_antant_> lol
<mycosys> or more correctly W.I.M.P.S.
<_antant_> be gentle. I'm just ported my box over from the dark side
<mycosys> wimps = windows icons menus pointers
<mycosys> is a very old pun
<mycosys> gui is for wimps
<_antant_> describes me well
<_antant_> what's the one that comes in plainbuntu?
<_antant_> and where did I set my sql password?
<mycosys> i have no idea - and the system does it for u during setup
<_antant_> file roller is the answer to my first question
<mycosys> WIMPs is the normal form of GUI that just about everything uses btw
<_antant_> I remember seeing a 6 or 8 char password somewhere when i was setting up but i didn;t change it or note it down
<tgm4883> _antant_, mythtv sql password is kept in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<tgm4883> if you need the mysql admin password it is different
<_antant_> got it, changed it. cheers
<_antant_> Now if only I could run this bloody jar file
<_antant_> java -jar RemoteDroidServer.jar
<_antant_> no?
<tgm4883> looks correct, is java installed?
<_antant_> yup
<_antant_> unable to access jarfile xxx.jar
<rhpot1991> _antant_: why not use one of the mythtv droid remotes?
<_antant_> I will
<_antant_> I wanna be able to use my phone as a mouse too though
<rhpot1991> vnc is prob easier
<rhpot1991> there are vnc clients for android too
<_antant_> yeah, I had this running under win though and I've paid for it
<_antant_> only a £ or so, but still
<_antant_> any recommended java I should install? used the open jdk/jre
<_antant_> fecking great. Now java.awt.headlessexception
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<perlmonkey> I've just installed mythbuntu 10.10 (master and slave backends) appears to be partially working, but i've got a couple of issues... firstly, playback on the frontend can't be stopped on my remote machine, esc is unresponsible and shortcut keys appear to be also.. any ideas?
<perlmonkey> ok please ignore, seems to be responding now..not sure what happened
<perlmonkey> second issue... I'm having trouble adding the slave backend to master backend, or figuring out how to share a tv card on slave machine
<perlmonkey> I have added my second card to slave backend (first card is in master backend), when I run frontend on slave machine, and select watch TV, I get "All Tuners are Busy. Select a current recording" with only one option (which is the first card/Master backend recording)...why can't I watch the slave backend tuner?
<perlmonkey> unresponsiveness issue has returned again... seems it happens for the first few minutes of playback
<perlmonkey> unable for some reason to switch between Master and Slave tuner cards...I assume Y is the correct short-key?
<perlmonkey> hi
<rhpot1991> perlmonkey: did you setup that card on the 2nd backend, you need to run mythtv-setup there too
<perlmonkey> thank you rhpot
<perlmonkey> im using 2nd card for cctv camera
<qwebirc11749> Mythbuntu 10.10 with TeviiS464 (driver and FW installed) "Channel scan" only brings "Encrypted" results. Already tested different LNB settings
<perlmonkey> I couldn't make it work
<perlmonkey> rhpot1991 I ran myth-setup on the 2nd backend and added the card and video source, inputs, but for some reason it won't let me switch to that card or use it when I Watch TV, it doesn't even come up
<perlmonkey> i think maybe something is wrong with the driver...as I just did a cat /dev/video0 test and although it wrote to a file, the video could not be viewed..just freezes
<rhpot1991> perlmonkey: 1. are you sure thats the right location
<perlmonkey> yes
<rhpot1991> what kinda card?
<perlmonkey> I put a video source into the card and i saw the image in the video file
<perlmonkey> but it only shows the first frame and freezes when i play it in a video player
<rhpot1991> sounds like a configuration issue with the card
<perlmonkey> It's an Adaptec VideOh! card but it uses the exact same chipset as the Hauppauge PVR-150 and uses the Ivtv driver?
<perlmonkey> I have the same card in my master backend which works fine
<rhpot1991> should configure the exact same way then
<perlmonkey> ya i configured exactly the same with ivtv driver
<perlmonkey> but maybe something is wrong on this sys cuz the cat test should of produced a proper video file eh
<perlmonkey> complete mystery
<perlmonkey> 01:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<perlmonkey> unable to make it work
<perlmonkey> will try again
<perlmonkey> well the cat test is now working fine
<perlmonkey> i had to reload the driver, so perhaps the driver is not loaded by the sys automatically on boot, I heard of this problem before with ivtv
<perlmonkey> right lets try the slave backend now
<perlmonkey> damnit
<perlmonkey> still won't let me switch cards
<perlmonkey> nah just can't get it to work
<rhpot1991> perlmonkey: as in says all cards are busy?
<perlmonkey> I must be missing some step
<rhpot1991> if you check mythweb or info center on your backend, does it list all the cards?
<perlmonkey> when I go to Watch TV on frontend, it just automatically starts using master backend card, if i press Y to switch cards it does nothing
<perlmonkey> good question, let me check
<perlmonkey> aha
<perlmonkey> "Tuner 10 has an error"
<rhpot1991> check your logs for hints
<rhpot1991> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<perlmonkey> thanks rhpot checking
<perlmonkey> strange
<perlmonkey> it seems the Y/next card feature has been depreciated
<perlmonkey> pressing M brings up a livetv menu with a Switch Input option, but when I select that I get "TV Error: Unknown menu action"
<perlmonkey> grrr
<perlmonkey> I'm out of options at this point
<perlmonkey> still seeing "Tuner 10 has an error"
<perlmonkey> I give up.
<perlmonkey> looks like either the card itself or the driver maybe screwed
<rhpot1991> perlmonkey: could try swapping cards and see what happens
<perlmonkey> yeah may have to
<perlmonkey> interesting...just discovered something
<perlmonkey> it seems that.. if I have frontend running, I cannot play video in a separate video player..
<perlmonkey> video from cat from the card I mean, the player just locks up
<perlmonkey> i will try replacing the card
<rhpot1991> cause its used
<rhpot1991> frontend running as in watching video, or just at the menu?
<perlmonkey> watching video, but not using that card of course
<perlmonkey> it's strange why myth info says the card has an error when it works fine with cat test
<perlmonkey> all I can do now is try changing the card
<perlmonkey> brb shutting down to fit a brand new card
<_antant_> Ahoy
<_antant_> I've mounted /dev/sda1 to /mnt/Media, can I then mount /mnt/Media/Media to /home/ant/Media ?
<perlmonkey> installed new card, exactly same error in mythtv info system status
<perlmonkey> how annoying. but at least the hardware is ok, must be a driver issue or config prob
<perlmonkey> completely out of options now
<perlmonkey> I wonder...
<perlmonkey> if the problem is to do with the fact I have mythbuntu on my master backend, and ubuntu + mythtv packages on my slave backend
<perlmonkey> maybe there's some incompatibilty
<perlmonkey> wasted half a day on this
<degli> Hi all
<perlmonkey> hi degli
<degli> I'm new user of mythubuntu!!
<perlmonkey> cool
<degli> but... can I watch the video from megavideo ?
<perlmonkey> what is megavideo
<_antant_> plenty of ways, degli
<_antant_> google it and you'll find at least one
<degli> megavideo is a streaming video
<perlmonkey> oh neat
<degli> ^^
<degli> I try to find some plugin from google
<rhpot1991> degli: its possible mythnetvision will work
<rhpot1991> or miro
<rhpot1991> (and mirobridge)
<rhpot1991> or just fire up a browser
<_antant_> mythweb, yeah
<_antant_> lol
<degli> mythvweb ? what's? a plugin?
<_antant_> are you sure you wouldn't be more comfortable in windows, degli? Not that I'm trying to push people onto win of course
<rhpot1991> not mythweb
<rhpot1991> mythbrowser
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Category:Plugins
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Category:Plugins - MythTV
<degli> _antant_: lol :P
<_antant_> rhpot, I've mounted /dev/sda1 to /mnt/STORAGE, can I then mount /mnt/STORAGE/Media to /home/ant/Media ?
<_antant_> and can I also mount further media folders to that to combine media collections?
<degli> _antant_: no, I can't u can make a link simbolian
<degli> ln -s source destination
<_antant_> aha. so ln -s /mnt/STORAGE/Media /home/ant/Media then?
<degli> ye
<degli> ^^
<perlmonkey> still getting card error..i can't get it work no matter what I try
<_antant_> What card?
<perlmonkey> very difficult problem to solve
<perlmonkey> _antant_ Adaptec VideOh! (Hauppauge PVR-150 chipset) ivtv driver
<degli> I've thi's card https://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2005/03/080-satkarten/nexus.jpg
<perlmonkey> i wish myth info would give more details on why the card has an error "Tuner 12 has an error" is hardly very helpful
<degli> whith DVR w0rk, but I don't know if work on mythtv
<_antant_> found this page, perlmonkey?
<_antant_> http://www.simsemporium.com/Stuff/Mythtv+-+PVR-150+-+Ubuntu+-+New+Zealand+HOWTO.html
<Zinn> [www.simsemporium.com] Mythtv - PVR-150 - Ubuntu - New Zealand HOWTO
<perlmonkey> thanks
<rhpot1991> _antant_: ya symlink will do, careful using your home dir
<degli> can I use the happaugen for watchin g on my tv ?
<rhpot1991> mythtv uses special permissions and if you use your home dir it generally causes issues
<rhpot1991> you should use /var/lib/mythtv if possible
<perlmonkey> ok
<rhpot1991> or go ahead and make yourself something like a /mythtv
<_antant_> well it's just for my ever expanding media library
<_antant_> (which is about to hit 2Tb of HD films. Yay!)
<rhpot1991> _antant_: /var/lib/mythtv/videos is prob a good place for it, that should already exist if you installed mythvideo
<perlmonkey> where is the directory set?
<_antant_> well I'm using xbmc as a media centre
<_antant_> I'm just used to it from having an original xbox for so long
<rhpot1991> _antant_: dunno how much we can help you here with that
<_antant_> Nah, don't need help with xbmc
<rhpot1991> perlmonkey: what directory?
<perlmonkey> the directory for mythtv to write all its video files into
<perlmonkey> ;-(
<perlmonkey> i had to give up
<perlmonkey> gutted
<perlmonkey> mortified
<perlmonkey> it's working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<perlmonkey> sort of...heh
<perlmonkey> all working =)
<perlmonkey> all this to watch some tv-on-demand programs and install CCTV to keep the TV License goons off my property
<_antant_> Anyone recommend any extra repositories?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-18
<dewman> _antant_,  http://avenard.com/media/Home.html
<Zinn> [avenard.com] JYA’s Media Page
<_antant_> cheers matey
<_antant_> another question. Where can I put ln -s source destination so it auto links on startup?
<dewman> =)
<_antant_> Ah, there. Ok
<_antant_> Hold on. I can't find =)
<_antant_> or :/
<_antant_> or even :0
<_antant_> Where have they gone?!
<_antant_> Any place I can put it other than there? Tried fstab. That ain't right
<tgm4883> _antant_, you should only need to do a ln -s once
<_antant_> really?? Oh, excellent!
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> the source mount point still needs to exist thoug
<_antant_> ok, how do I un ln?
<tgm4883> ie. if it is a network mount point
<tgm4883> rm the link
<_antant_> nope. External hdd
<_antant_> nice one, ta
<_antant_> Now to get my bloody TV card working.
<_antant_> It's weird, I installed once and it worked ok. Now reinstalled and nothing
<_antant_> Just won't recognise it at all
<_antant_> Well. It won't come up in the tuners in the backend setup
<_antant_> Anyone else got a terratec cinergy 2400i?
<_antant_> I've followed exactly the same instructions as last time
<_antant_> Now I'm getting make errors
<_antant_> Any idea why it would work the first time and then not the second, anyone?
<_antant_> tgm4883 / dewman: Don't have any clue do you?
<_antant_> apparently I was wrong. I didn't do what I did last time. Just found the page I ended up at last time
<_antant_> never realised how important it is to add (year) to your movie filenames
<_antant_> Is there a way to add nautilus to the Applications/Accessories menu from the command line?
<knp2> Hello all! I just installed mythbuntu. I install all the updates. But when I boot the box, it asks me the 'default' keyring password before connecting to my wireless network. Is there a way to connect to my wireless network without requiring user input? (this box will be keyboard/mouseless)
<knp2> disregard the question... I got it!!!
<knp2> the solution was to edit the wireless connecting and check "available to all users"
<_antant_> anyone got samba sharing working?
<perlmonkey> good morning everyone
<perlmonkey> if anyone needs any help setting up MythTV and understanding it's many quirks, I'm on your man
<perlmonkey> tis cold
<myco> nah - lovely
<perlmonkey> where you at
<perlmonkey> im freezing my nuts off had to put the heating on
<perlmonkey> my hands are finally thawing out but tingling
<_antant> Yay for online scratch cards!
<_antant> Boo to online scratch cards!
<perlmonkey> got my CCTV cam working finally on myth
<perlmonkey> now the TV licence goons can't get me
<perlmonkey> http://img860.imageshack.us/img860/1790/mythcctv.jpg
<perlmonkey> mythtv is cooool
<_antant> agreed
<_antant> I'm about to set up front ends on my 2 flatmates' machines. TV for everyone!
<perlmonkey> :D
<perlmonkey> mythtv is leading the way in tv licence evasion
<_antant> lol
<_antant> I've never had one
<_antant> well, not since i left home
<_antant> I'm 27 now
<perlmonkey> wow
<perlmonkey> theres hope for me then
<_antant> occasionally have a dude come round
<_antant> Just say it's a shared flat, nobody has a tv
<perlmonkey> what do you say to him
<perlmonkey> oh
<perlmonkey> does he say can i check inside
<_antant> I have a 46" monster sat on my wall
<_antant> nope
<perlmonkey> :D
<_antant> I have to recommend 3d porn
<_antant> Anyone got the VFD on an Antec Fusion working?
<rhpot1991> once upon a time I did
<rhpot1991> _antant: old VFD or the newer LCD one?
<_antant> old
<_antant> I've tried the LCDproc run through
<_antant> right this second I've got 'LCDproc Server' scrolling back and forth on the upper line and Cli: 0 Scr: 0 on the lower
<_antant> Can't get it to do anything but hat
<rhpot1991> http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/6
<_antant> that
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] Karmic Antec Fusion VFD | www.baablogic.net
<rhpot1991> may be slightly out of date, but should get you in the right direction
<_antant> on it like white on rice
 * rhpot1991 's rice is brown
<_antant> on it like brown on rice
<_antant> or I would be if I had LCDd in init.d
<_antant> command not found
<rhpot1991> did you install the right pieces?
<_antant> well I followed the LCDproc instruction
<_antant> s
<_antant> and if I run LCDd from home it runs
<_antant> what have I done?
<_antant> rhpot1991? Any idea?
<rhpot1991> _antant: where did you install lcdproc from?
<_antant> got the 0.5.4 drivers from the website
<rhpot1991> you should be installing things from apt if they exist
<rhpot1991> sudo apt-get install lcdproc
<rhpot1991> or use aptitude, or software center, or whatever else you are comfortable with
<rhpot1991> you should be using the ubuntu packages and not source though unless you have a reason
<_antant> lol
<_antant> I didn't realise they were in the repositories
<rhpot1991> thats why you don't have an init script
<_antant> I would imaing so, yeah
<_antant> also why I would imagine it
<_antant> if I try to   sudo echo "Hey" > /dev/lcd0   I get permission denied
<rhpot1991> dunno that will work
<_antant> on that link you sent me am I supposed to have the '' around the options?
<_antant> Cos I've not put them in and dmesg shows 'lirc_imon: Unknown parameter 'display_type''
<_antant> well I got rid of that and didn't get any errors
<_antant> but I've still got that damn scrolling message
<Zinn> _antant: Please watch your language.
<_antant> Zinn, I hate you with a passion that could burn for a thousand years
<Zinn> Hi _antant, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<_antant> lol
<_antant>  rhpot1991, right I'm trying to use lcdproc to send text to it. Eg lcdproc C to get cpu info
<_antant> All that happens is the 'Cli: 0' goes to 'Cli: 1' briefly.
<_antant> It said 'Thank you for using LCDproc and linux' when I rebooted!
<_antant> Now back to flashing heart and scrolling pish
<_antant> YEEEHAAA BEETCHES!
<rhpot1991> !language
<Zinn> Please follow the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and watch your language.  You can find more information here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<rhpot1991> _antant: thats normal to have the heartbeat, now you need to enable lcd support in mythtv
<_antant> Got it working!
<_antant> It's actually really easy
<_antant> "Welcome to your /n home theatre"
<_antant> Score!
<_antant> Now I've just gotta get the volume know working
<_antant> Oh
<_antant> It does!
<_antant> linux rocks
<chiluk> congrats _antant..  welcome to the club.  Isn't it nice to be able to fix things without reformatting?
<_antant> damn straight it is
<Zinn> _antant: Please watch your language.
<_antant> ohffs
<_antant> My language is fine, Zinn you bell end
<Zinn> Hi _antant, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<_antant> I hate you
<chiluk> hah.
<_antant> Any cool ideas for things to do with my newly working VFD?
<chiluk> I don't even know what is possible
<_antant> me either
<chiluk> displaying the name and progress bar of the currently watched show?
<chiluk> I know the name should work
<chiluk> but the progress bar would be cool.
<rhpot1991> !language | _antant
<Zinn> _antant: Please follow the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and watch your language.  You can find more information here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<_antant> How old are you, rhpot? Stop telling daddy Zinn on me!
<dewman> _antant, I wouldnt mess with rhpot1991
<_antant> Progress bar's not a bad idea at all!
<rhpot1991> _antant: he is a bot, and I'm not gonna type all that out its easier to tell him to say it to you
<rhpot1991> anyways, language here should be family safe, please try to follow the rules
<_antant> well that d word that I've used a few times is hardly swearing
<rhpot1991> _antant: the point being you have no idea the age of people in here
<rhpot1991> tgm4883 might be 3 years old, we don't want him hearing that
<_antant> Coochie coo!
<tgm4883> whaaaaaaa!
<_antant> lol
<tgm4883> me hungry
<_antant> not me.
<dewman> I just had nachos
<rhpot1991> see now you upset baby tgm4883 :)
<_antant> I've eaten 2 easter eggs
<_antant> They were buy 1 get 2 free
<tgm4883> I just had a conf call with people that don't listen :(
<rhpot1991> isn't it a bit early for easter?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: welcome to life
<perlmonkey> i got my mythtv setup working BEAUTIFULLY
<_antant> That's why they were buy 1 get 2 free
<dewman> if they dont listen, then why did you keep talking? you should have hung up.... =)
<perlmonkey> they changed a few things since i last used it which had me confused
<_antant> well don perl
<rhpot1991> _antant: last year's models
<perlmonkey> thanks
<_antant> haha! Thankfully not.
<_antant> Creme Egg ones
<_antant> so yes, I have in fact eaten 4 creme eggs and 2 easter eggs
<_antant> And I feel rather sick
<_antant> Good thing I gave one to a flatmate
<_antant> ok, I need cool things to do with my new case lcd
<_antant> Newly functioning at least
<_antant> Thanks to help from rhpot :D
<dewman> _antant, lcdproc
<perlmonkey> look at my eggs...
<perlmonkey> http://gallery.amorphix.net/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=3657&g2_serialNumber=1
<_antant> I'd rather not if it's all the same
<perlmonkey> they are pretty
<_antant> I don't know whether I dare
<perlmonkey> Japanese rice eggs!
<_antant> It's not gonna be a blue waffles affair is it?
<perlmonkey> nah
<_antant> yeah, dewman, finally got it going
<_antant> and all functioning with xbmc
<_antant> Just can't think what else I'd like it to do
<perlmonkey> we could link our mythtv's together so we can watch tv without a licence?
<perlmonkey> a national network?
<_antant> Anyone listened to the new Chase & Status album?
<rhpot1991> perlmonkey: no way you'd stream content over the interweb
<perlmonkey> :(
<rhpot1991> _antant: the most useful thing for the LCD is to display whats currently recording
<_antant> Good plan
<rhpot1991> other than that its mostly useless
<_antant> Although I can't imagine I'll have much recording on it
<perlmonkey> i got a question maybe you guys can help with...
<perlmonkey> is it possible to date and time stamp video in mythtv?
<perlmonkey> in realtime on the recording
<rhpot1991> perlmonkey: videos meaning recordings?
<perlmonkey> yes
<_antant> for cctv?
<perlmonkey> ya
<rhpot1991> perlmonkey: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mythtv.org%2Fwiki%2FMythrename.pl&ei=RZqDTebQLMTUgQfvu5TBCA&usg=AFQjCNENLuiPAZtfoBztz11VyHSTuMqAxQ
<Zinn> [www.google.com] Mythrename.pl - MythTV
<rhpot1991> stupid google link
<perlmonkey> ooo
<_antant> I think he means hardcoding a timestamp onto the recording
<rhpot1991> actually this one: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mythlink.pl
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Mythlink.pl - MythTV Official Wiki
<perlmonkey> yes actually into the video picture
<perlmonkey> i guess that is beyond mythtv capability?
<_antant> Well I would imagine it would depent on how well your pc can encode video
<perlmonkey> my PC is pretty powerful I think
<perlmonkey> it has 6gb of ram and 2.7gb cpu
<dewman> perlmonkey, might ask in #mythtv-users, the devs hang out in there.
<rhpot1991> prob a user job with ffmpeg can do it for you
<perlmonkey> thanks
<rhpot1991> you are going to be doing it yourself though
<perlmonkey> right
<_antant> That's what I thought
<_antant> have a read up on ffmpeg
<perlmonkey> yes if theres a will theres a way i will read up
<_antant> mencoder can hardcode subs, so there may be something to look at there
<perlmonkey> aha thanks
<rhpot1991> old but this should get you on the right path
<rhpot1991> http://www.bernzilla.com/2008/07/09/overlaying-an-image-on-a-video-using-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu/
<Zinn> [www.bernzilla.com] Overlaying an Image on a Video Using FFmpeg on Ubuntu, Bernie Zimmermann
<perlmonkey> many thanks rhpot
<perlmonkey> I was gonna say I could do the image in perl and then overlay the image
<perlmonkey> so thats perfect
<Seeker`> hmm, mythtv seems to be upscaling content (TV always reports it is receiveing 1080p), how can I stop it doing this?
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: adjust the size in xorg
<Seeker`> rhpot1991: any hints? I want it to play back 1080p stuff @ 1080p, but then switch to DVD resolution for DVDs
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: thats gonna be hard, there is a section in mythtv for playback size that may help
<Seeker`> rhpot1991: whereabouts?
<Patrickdk> heh? it's pretty easy
<Patrickdk> I personally hate the mode flips though
<Seeker`> Patrickdk: how do you do it then?
<Patrickdk> settings, playback, just like he said
<Seeker`> which option am I looking for in the "playback" menu?
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: I'm not by my box now so you'll have to look around, but there is an area where you can specify the playback size
<Seeker`> hmm, it looks like you have to set up specific input/output resolutions
<Seeker`> in the "Separate video modes for GUI and TV playback"
<Seeker`> there isn't a "just play native" option
<rhpot1991> so match the inputer and output?
<Seeker`> rhpot1991: for every resolution ever?
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: you really only have 3
<rhpot1991> 480, 720, 1080
<Patrickdk> why every?
<Patrickdk> I thought it had a < and > options
<Patrickdk> <1000 use 720
<Patrickdk> or was it in order, first match, top down, that is big enough
<rhpot1991> this may be helpful
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:JudderFree
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] User Manual:JudderFree - MythTV
<Patrickdk> rhpot1991, that is no fun
<Patrickdk> keep the manual out of it :)
<Seeker`> Patrickdk: nope, just "choose specific resolutions", the > < thing is choosing which decoder you use
<rhpot1991> free upscaling sounds like the best solution to me then :)
<Seeker`> rhpot1991: I have that built in to my TV :P
<Seeker`> and it is a decent TV, so the upscaling actually works
<Seeker`> also, the specific resolution thing doesn't seem to work for recordings, only live tv
<Seeker`> or videos
<Patrickdk> should work for recordings
<Patrickdk> but not videos
<Seeker`> TV reckons it is getting 1080p when I play back stuff ripped from DVDs
<Patrickdk> atleast not videos not using myth
<Seeker`> Patrickdk: not working for recordings
<Seeker`> I'd love to be able to use the in-TV deinterlacer too, but it seems that myth won't output interlaced stuff either
<Patrickdk> it really can't
<Patrickdk> video card can't send interlaced video normally
<Seeker`> it shouldn't be this hard to get video output that hasn't been processed
<Seeker`> someone really needs to mmake some PVR with myth's recording interface, but with decent input/output options
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-19
<TLE> Hallo. I was just looking "Add to existing Ubuntu install" in the download section of the website. I was wondering, if I choose this options, will this installation then change the system e.g. the sound system to mythbuntu standards?
<tgm4883> TLE, no
<TLE> tgm4883: ok, thanks
<tgm4883> that just installs MCC, then you run MCC and configure the machine from there
<TLE> ahhh ok, but it sit possible to have MCC remove pulse audio and configure alsa?
<tgm4883> MCC isn't going to remove pulse
<tgm4883> it would only install additional packages, which aren't going to remove pulse
<tgm4883> I'm not sure if you told it to install mythbuntu-desktop, then logged into the mythbuntu-desktop if that would not use pulse or not
<TLE> ok, then I will probably ned to do a clean install at some point, I installed mythtv on a regular ubuntu, but now I can't get pulse to output 5.1 digital sound :(
<TLE> thanks
<tafkaz> hi there.
<tafkaz> i was wondering if any one else here also is experiencing the problem that live-tv in mythfrontend hangs for a couple of seconds at the end of shows
<tafkaz> and if so, if there is any known relief to this behaiour#
<tafkaz> i remember this wasnt the cas in the 0.18 version back then...
<_antant> I would imagine it's something to do with the ad skipping
<_antant> Try disabling it
<tafkaz> ad skipping is disabled afaic
<tafkaz> but i look it up...moment
<tafkaz> i would deacitivate that in mythtv-setup right?
<_antant> yup
<tafkaz> hm...i had some experimental features of ad skipping (means it has been activated...:-)) checked
<tafkaz> i will uncheck these features first and see if its getting better
<tafkaz> if not i can still deactivate ad-skipping completely.
<tafkaz> thanx for the hint...will try
<_antant> no probs
<myco> doubt it as anything to do with commercial skipping since the commercial marking is done as a separate program, normally run by the backend
<myco> always assumed it was just shutting ndown the player as the stream ends and bringing up the menu system
<myco> also - i dont have autoskip on (just marking) and it pauses for me
<_antant> hmmm
<Nematodetamer> when playing music/dvd(5.1) no sound gets to my subwoofer. "speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -s6 -f50 -t sine" correctly gives a 50Hz sound to the LFE channel. I'm using ALSA:surround51., latest mythbuntu. Any ideas?
<myco> maybe try mythtv-users if u dont gat anything here
<Nematodetamer> *nod
<tafkaz> myco: so anything that could be done about that if it doenst have to do with ad skip
<_antant> Any idea how I can hide the ubuntu screen while I'm booting?
<myco> try changing the theme painter or theme i spose, might/might not make a diff
<myco> there is a setting somewhere antant
<myco> but it is kinda there to hide the mile of text
<_antant> Well I was hoping to get rid of the text too
<_antant> And get rid of the text on shutdown too
<myco> has to be an image somewher you can edit
<_antant> any idea how I can make sabnzbd give write access to a group for the files it downloads?
<myco> have it set 770 somehow
<_antant> Found it
<_antant> And I've thought of another use for my case lcd. Update me on downloads!
<myco> deluge is nice if u torrent
<myco> i have the gtk frontend on my doze laptop, fiancee uses the web interface on hers
<_antant> don't torrent any more
<_antant> trying to find an sab script that'll do it
<myco> yet to find a dc++ client i really like
<_antant> I just sab it
<_antant> sign up to astraweb
<_antant> it's like $10/month
<_antant> so worth it
<myco> not if u dont have it it isnt
<myco> if i could spare it, it would do on getting faster net than 1500k
<_antant> ouch
<_antant> and it's only ten bucks
<myco> $120 a year
<_antant> yup
<_antant> not much
<myco> depends what you have
<_antant> I suppose
<myco> kinda just scraping by on a disabled pension and studying
<myco> kinda lucky with my internet plan - only 20G but includes free PIPE , plus free yahoo and msn and google and facebook and youtube etc
<myco> pull 100G a month i would guess
<myco> pay $50 a month for 2 mobiles, unlimited calls to 6 countries and 1G data ea
<_antant> There's no way I could survive with that plan
<myco> bit o savvy you dont have to miss out
<myco> like i said - i use PIPE
<myco> all my torrents are dled thru a PIPE filter
<_antant> I do 600G easy
<myco> you would survive if you had to
<_antant> Thank god I don't
<myco> VERY few people in AU do the kind of data you do
<_antant> I love my downloading
<myco> costs too much
<_antant> Our plans aren't metered
<myco> would be lookin at least $150 a month, absolute minimum
<_antant> holy crap
<myco> welcome to living on an island
<_antant> I do
<myco> data to us has to trave thru thousanda of miles of undersea cable
<_antant> London here
<myco> meh - tunnel distance
<myco> doesnt count
<myco> people swim that
<_antant> lol
<myco> isnt even news when they do
<_antant> true
<_antant> They're looking into the next technology for superfast network cabling
<myco> people DO swim form AU to americas- makes big news when they do - takes weeks, big support crew, shark cage etc etc
<myco> least we can afford petrol here tho
<myco> and live on a 1/2 acre
<_antant> Thank got I don't drive
<myco> got an electric chopper too
<_antant> chopper as in copter?
<myco> nah - as in bike
<myco> good for a cruise down the shops or to the next town
<_antant> Choppah, put your cock away
<_antant> Great film
<myco> would watch ur language - the ubuntu nerds are rather odd
<_antant> Zinn keeps doing me for da.mn
<Zinn> Hi _antant, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<_antant> go away
<myco> steal and you shall be damned!!!!!
<myco> god will damn the sinners!!!!
<Zinn> myco: Please watch your language.
<myco> roflmao
<_antant> I know
<myco> omg that had arse in it
<Zinn> myco: Please watch your language.
<_antant> zinn is a bloody cock
<Zinn> Hi _antant, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<_antant> ass?
<Zinn> _antant: Please watch your language.
<myco> jesus rode an ass on palm sunday
<Zinn> myco: Please watch your language.
<_antant> Lucky b@stard
<myco> hey - ur a pom - u should know how to spell it right :P
<_antant> Mary Magdelaine was supposedly a whore though
<myco> apparently cock fighting is fine, but jesus and god are verboten
<_antant> yeah, but you're talking about jesus doin someone up the shitter
<myco> seems fair to me actaully lol
<myco> nooooo
<myco> was taling about him riding an ass into town as they lay palm fronds in his path - the whole palm sunday myth
<Zinn> myco: Please watch your language.
<_antant> I know
<myco> now i have to tell one o my dogs to stfu
<_antant> But the lack of the word 'on' left it open to comedy misinterpretation
<myco> deliberate ;)
<myco> night mate
<_antant> night buddy
<tgm4883> Anyone have any opinion on LCD vs LED tv's, about 46"
<zuixro> I have two tuner cards in my Mythbuntu box, and every time I reboot, it changes the order of the cards in the /dev directory. So right now my good card is video0, but sometimes it ends up as video1. Is there a way to force them to stay the same?
<zuixro> Also, is there a way to reset the tuner card numbering? I've deleted and re added mine several times, and right now they start at 9.
<Nede> Hi chat!
<Nede> I'm exhausted! I go crazy for running the platform TivùSat, italian television DVB-S encrypted with a regular subscription.
<Nede> They are in possession of the card TivùSat (working in a decoder certificate) and Cam TivùSat (new )....
<Nede> Help me?
<nerdful_things> Hello, how do I find out what device my dvd burner is? I'm confused what is really there. i.e. mnt/ media /dev /sr0, etc. I want to put the right device in the archive or export settings. They once worked by default, but not now. thanls
<nerdful_things> k
<mrand> nerdful_things: /media/cdrom0 is common.  You can issue the "mount" command from a shell/terminal and look for something similar.
<nerdful_things> looks like sr0 in some places, well thanks.
<nerdful_things> /dev/se0/title of dvd rw I can't seem to erase
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-03-20
<mrand> nerdful_things: /dev/sr0 is the device name.  You want the mount point (/media/cdrom0, for example)
<nerdful_things> mrand, so in the optical/archive setup, i would use /media/cdromxinstead of /dev/dvd like it defaults to?
<nerdful_things> om previous installs, archiving went ok with defaults. This install i can't even play a dvd, with all the "special" ligraries I usually put in from synaptic or MCC
<nerdful_things> So I think I'm going to put in a new drive now, but want to archive stuff from the "recordings" folder. What is a good choice to do it manually? xvid, mp4, etc. I just want to edit files to fit on a dvd as data not autor a DVD. Thanks
<nerdful_things> *author
<myco> tgm4883 - they are both LCD tvs - one is CCFL backlit, the other is LED backlit
<myco> LED backlit units tend to have a more pronounced flicker, but also dont have the backlights die so much and dont use as muich power
<myco> worth saying it is far more important what panel technology you choose
<myco> TN is cheap, has poor colour gamut, and changes colour even a little off angle
<myco> IPS is the bees knees but traditionally a lil slow. cant be beat for colour and pretty much no change off angle
<myco> PVA is sorta inbetween, but has better contrast iirc, and is faster then IPS (TN is the fastest)
<nerdful_things> Hello, my mytharchive isn't working, so I'd like to know a quick way to save my mythtv recordings. I don't needf it in playable dvd, just .264, mp4, or other decent compressed files from ATSC recordings. want to edit commercials, and take clips from long programs, dump to usb flash, burn as data to dvd etc. Is Avidemux the best thing in the repo?
<myco> mythtranscode will do half of the job if you mark edit points
<_antant> evening
<myco> after using that to edit you could use mythexport to make a portable version of the recording with a more highly compressed codec
<myco> afternoon
<_antant> lol
<myco> how is it evening there????
<_antant> we
<_antant> ll
<myco> 1am
<_antant> half 1
<myco> that would be classed dead of the night most places
<_antant> close enough to evening
<_antant> it's saturday
<_antant> definitely evening
<myco> good time to be raving
<_antant> lol
<myco> you dont rave in the evening
<myco> qed it is not evening
<_antant> not after last night
<_antant> Gettin old
<myco> u think u r?
<_antant> Getting hard to handle 2 nights in a row
<myco> wow - 50 already?
<_antant> lol
<_antant> bit over half that
<myco> gawd ur a youngun
<_antant> still feelin it
<_antant> Don't suppose you've got a decent splash screen for an htpc?
<myco> just leave the mythbuntu one alone myself - only see it every few weeks at most
<_antant> Well mine's changed to a bloody ubuntu one
<myco>  nerdful_things http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/MythExport
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] MythExport | Mythbuntu
<_antant> Want an xbmc one really
<myco> check MCC
<_antant> mcc?
<_antant> ah
<_antant> gotcha
<myco> http://www.ghacks.net/2010/01/06/change-your-ubuntu-splash-screen-background/
<_antant> yeah, plenty of tuts about it. just gotta find an xbmc one
<_antant> screen, not tut
<myco> or jus go with a black screen
<nerdful_things> myco,  I am rebuilding my htpc, plus messing with other mythtv related builds. I just want to edit, split and save the ATSC recordings to another media, drive etc. My export and archive stuff is not working, and I am installing a new drive and want to start from scratch. So I just want to deal with existing recordings. Been looking at ProjectX to see if they need to be processed before or after editing, but page is in G
<nerdful_things> erman. Google translate helps, but...
<nerdful_things> BTW, I use a HDHomerun.
<myco> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mythvidexport.py of any help?
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Mythvidexport.py - MythTV Official Wiki
<myco> just moves em to videos, with metadata intact
<myco> can be on a remote backend
<myco> all i would do would be backup the database and recordings - seems simpler
<nerdful_things> assume the mythtv is uninstalled, I just have the recordings folder...
<myco> myself i would prolly jus use em as they are
<myco> but if u wanted to edit and compress i would prolly use avidemux to edit without transcode, and handbrake to transcode
<nerdful_things> I don't see handbrake in synaptic
<myco> then put it there https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<Zinn> [edge.launchpad.net] HandBrake Releases : John Stebbins
<_antant> god I hate you zinn
<Zinn> Hi _antant, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<nerdful_things> rats I get error in ppa download
<nerdful_things> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/handbrake-ubuntu/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<nerdful_things> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<myco> did you add the keyfile?
<myco> https://edge.launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<Zinn> [edge.launchpad.net] How do I use software from a PPA?
<nerdful_things> i did that it did key stuff. it seems to complain of amd64 file missing..
<myco> what version o buntu?
<myco> oh, maverick
<myco> definitely amd64 build there
<nerdful_things>  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/handbrake-ubuntu/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<nerdful_things> <nerdful_things> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<myco> so you did - sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases
<nerdful_things> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:handbrake-ubuntu/ppa
<myco> thats ur problem
<myco> lrn2read
<nerdful_things> thats what i copied and pasted from site...
<myco> c&P above that i pasted
<myco> which is from the instructions on the page i pasted
<nerdful_things> just got same error
<myco> yeah - for the old one you still have there
<myco> should prolly remove ur mistake from your source list in synaptic
<nerdful_things> oh ok
<myco> not that it will hurt anything
<myco> afaik
<nerdful_things> ok, i removed all handbrake listings from sources.list that were added tonight...
<nerdful_things> reloaded
<nerdful_things> so what is cli that is correct?
<myco> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases
<nerdful_things> ok i get the requesting key stuff ok as before, now for update....
<nerdful_things> ah, this time no error
<myco> :)
<nerdful_things> Thanks. now, qt or gtk for avidemux? And why no lables on the bloddy edit buttons?
<nerdful_things> One editor I liked on the Windows side was Womble video, no re-encoding after commercial cuts, wicked fast.
<myco> can do the same in avidemux
<nerdful_things> hmnn, gtk version shows button lables on hover, but not on qt version.
<nerdful_things> I wish it was as easy as Total Recorder. Although I am getting used to Audacity in another linux distro...
<nerdful_things> yuk mythtv recording plays about 1 frame per 5 seconds in VLC
<nerdful_things> oh, it converted mpg to avi
<dt3mp3st> hello
<dt3mp3st> when I select watch tv i get waiting then bounce me back to menu
<_antant> Can anyone give me some pointers on getting rid of the textual termination info when I'm powering down?
<_antant> anyone online with a bit of xfce knowhow?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-12
<Naranek> tgm4883: did you find out anything?
<Naranek> tgm4883: good news
<Naranek> ubuntu security responded. cardamom and kapok are iso build servers.
<Naranek> 11.04 mythbuntu .iso installs the livecd SSH host key by mistake when installing a system
<Naranek> the root user is for acces to the database when booting off the livecd
<tgm4883> Naranek, ah
<Naranek> and root login is enabled by default in all ubuntus
<Naranek> strange that last part
<Naranek> but yeah
<tgm4883> Naranek, in that case, can you open a bug at https://launchpad.net/mythbuntu for the SSH host key thing?
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] Mythbuntu in Launchpad
<tgm4883> root login is enabled by default?
<tgm4883> I don't think it's enabled on my desktop, where exactly are you looking?
<Naranek> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<tgm4883> hmm, i stand corrected
<tgm4883> I suppose since the root user is disabled by default that it doesn't really allow the root user login
<Naranek> yeah
<Naranek> still.. it fooled me
<Naranek> I couldn't imagine for a second that it would be the default setting
<Naranek> a disturbing set of bugs this was
<adam__> Hi there, I am having a bit of trouble I am setting up my ps3 bluetooth remote for my mythtv box, and for some reason when I put the box to sleep and then wake it up my keys are no longer set to what they are supposed to do. It appears it is creating a new event handler everytime I wakeup from suspend.
<Shred00> latest master (0.25) build is 21 hours old.  i recall the last time i asked about builds taking so long there was in fact a problem and someobody needed to kick something.
<tgm4883> Shred00, it's a daily build
<tgm4883> 1 day == 24 hours right?
<Shred00> tgm4883: hrm.  i thought it was done on-demand, i.e. per commit.
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> that would be pretty crazy :)
<tgm4883> it's built daily IF there is a new commit
<tgm4883> so if there is no commits, it doesn't build
<tgm4883> but if there are 27 commits in a day, it only builds once
<Shred00> tgm4883: i'm not sure "crazy" is the right word.  understandable that it's a shared build infrastructure for many projects but it's not strange to see a build per commit in projects that have the build bandwidth.  so in the least it would not be crazy for a queue that simply triggered a build when a commit was done and all commits that were done when the job came up in the queue were included, such that the build system is alwa
<Shred00> this is how systems like jenkins work
<tgm4883> yep
<Shred00> builds are done as frequently as needed and able.
<tgm4883> but doesn't work out so well for shared build servers
<tgm4883> and isn't something that is usually a problem
<tgm4883> is there something that needs testing?
<Shred00> you don't get a guaranteed build for each commit but you are guaranteed to get a build that includes all of the commits done when the build is dequeued.
<Shred00> jenkins works perfectly fine for shared build servers
<Shred00> anyway, just wanted to see how much 2f6c4eec57121a652e60c8e426e5bec5250a9076 helped things here
<Shred00> and was hoping to upgrade before the evening "condition brown" (no upgrades while recordings are happening -- obviously) set in.
<Shred00> but really, wed/thu are the more busy recording nights, so no rush i guess.  only a single recording on the second qam tuner here this evening.
<Shred00> oh.  i lied.  two.  and one is a WAF recording.  i guess we'll see what happens tonight.
<Shred00> oh, looks like 0542a100237dd26bcbc60212c443f4619586f15b goes even further
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-13
<superm1> Shred00: upstream mythtv does have an infrastructure in place that does builds on every commit to make sure the project remains buildable
<Shred00> superm1: cool.  accessible repo?
<superm1> Shred00: i don't believe it gets packaged
<superm1> it's just a test on debian, osx, fedora, and gentoo i think
<superm1> to make sure all related libraries will link and build etc
<superm1> oh and windows
<superm1> but otherwise what tgm4883 said is right about how our builds work
<superm1> if there is a commit that breaks things really badly on a day that was fixed mid-day we'll do interim builds, but usually just rely on the daily "if something changed" build once today
<Shred00> is that a PPA build farm policy or local "Mythbuntu Developers” team policy?
<Shred00> because istm that for the ppa build machines, an idle machine is a wasted machine when it could be otherwise used to provide more frequent builds.  but that's just mho having deployed and use a jenkins build farm at my day job.  :-)
<superm1> well i don't know if there is an official PPA build farm policy, but other projects do similar things where they won't generally exceed more than one build per day
<superm1> and generally we're in a queue waiting an hour or two for our builds, so it's not like the machines are idle throughout the day
<Shred00> yeah, i'm seeing that we're already in the queue 32 minutes
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/393546 sounds like it has been a problem for some projects who's builds took a long time
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #393546 “Long running builds can monopolise the build farm” : Bugs : Launchpad itself
<superm1> and according to https://launchpad.net/builders it looks like all PPA builders at this moment are keeping busy too
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] The Launchpad build farm
<Shred00> i guess ultimately, i wouldn't even think this should be a decision the ppa user makes.  were i in charge of the ppa farm i'd have a policy that every project gets queued to build as soon as it is different since the last build (i.e. a commit is made) but that it only gets built when it's "turn" comes up, where turn is defined as a FIFO queue of pending builds or 24h, whichever comes first.  if the queue cannot regularly be ser
<Shred00> heh.  lots of idle armel.  :-)  need to trade them in for some arm64s.  :-)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> i think your message got cut off
<superm1> last saw was "if the queue cannot regularly be ser"
<Shred00> viced fully in 24h, you need more machines.  as i said before, this is quite how jenkins works.  i wonder if the ppa buildfarm is a home-grown jenkins-like framework and if so, why something like jenkins was not taken off the shelf for it.
<Shred00> 3 idle amd64 nodes interestingly
<Shred00> ditto for i386.  i wonder why that is
<superm1> personally i haven't looked through the launchpad code to see much how it works
<superm1> but i think jenkins wasn't taken off the shelf because it's not really designed initially for projects to do uploads so frequently i think, but to act more like a debian queue
<superm1> it just so happens that projects like ours, and chromium and mozilla happened to adapt it for more frequent builds via external snapshot and upload scripts
<Shred00> jenkins will do builds as frequently as you can provide changes for it.  yes, ideally it watches an SCM repo for changes but i wouldn't think having it accept tarballs, etc. to build would be difficult.
<Shred00> "allspice" has been idle for 21 minutes for example.
<Shred00> previous to that there was a 22 minute idle window between builds
<superm1> well the other thing you have to keep in mind is the downstream users of these PPAs.  at least the mythtv packages have a dependency where amd64's packages need some of the i386 packages for dependencies
<Shred00> hrm.  only 21 minutes of build time in the window of 1 hour ago -> 2 hours ago.
<superm1> so if builds were happening so frequently that they got skewed, the PPA is no longer usable
<Shred00> really?  what's an example of an i386 dependency that amd64 packages have?  just curious.
<superm1> basically any package that is "arch: all"
<superm1> only gets built by i386
<Shred00> ahh.  ok.  no binary i386 dependencies.  that would annoy me.  :-)
<superm1> there used to be more arch all packages, but we switched some to arch any because of the build skew problem causing so many issues for users
<superm1> also the exact same reason the mythtv source package now contains mythtv, mythplugins, mythweb, and any themes.  we were getting skew because the packages would take so long to build 4 different packages that had a variety of arch all packages
<Shred00> i'm still using i386, so i don't see this.  :-D
<Shred00> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/190498 in case anyone wants to follow along... going to relax now though...
<Zinn> [answers.launchpad.net] Question #190498 : Questions : Launchpad itself
<superm1> oh that looks like a fairly quick answer too then
<superm1> cool
<Shred00> indeed.  as i noted in my followup, it's too bad the bare-metal hardware is not re-distributed as Xen VM hosts while demand for official builders is low.  but an informative answer all the same.
<gamerdonkey> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<gamerdonkey> I'll have to be going to bed soon, I've been messing with MythTv all night, but I'll check in the morning so here's my question:
<gamerdonkey> I can do a channel scan and it picks up all the stations that I could find when I had the antenna plugged directly into my TV, but when I try to watch TV in Myth I only see an all pink screen with no audio.
<gamerdonkey> I can get videos files on the computer to play just fine, and I've messed with my playback options (CPU+,Normal,Slim,VD-something), so I'm not sure what to do next. Is there any kind of test for my card I can try?
<gamerdonkey> Oh yeah, my card is a Hauppauge HVR-1600 and I'm running MythBuntu
<Chaorain> Hey, I'm looking for the "proper" format for tv episode titles. I have a series stored on my HD but the names are inconsistant.
<superm1> gamerdonkey: if you've already experimented with the different playback options, it sounds like you might not have the graphics drivers for your gfx card installed
<superm1> check the "Hardware Drivers" tool to see
<gamerdonkey> thanks superm1, I'll try that tonight
<BLZbubba> hello, i did the 10.10 -> 11.10 upgrade and mythtv is no longer reading the IR events.  irw shows the correct key presses.  did something change to how mythtv works with lirc?
<superm1> BLZbubba: re-run mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<BLZbubba> ok i'll give that a try, t hanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-14
<Shadow__X> hey guys is there a way to pull in a new build of netatalk on my lucid install? or do i just build it from source
<superm1> Shadow__X: you can try checking lucid-backports
<superm1> if it's not there, then you can fetch the source package from a later ubuntu release and try to build it on a PPA or from source yourself
<Shadow__X> building it on a ppa would allow others to add the repo and download the updates easier right?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, yes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-15
<Shred00> i'm sure y'all know this already but the last master build failed with:
<Shred00> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/bin/mythmessage': No such file or directory
<Shred00> which i guess is fallout from 9b6e4e1949906801f8aeee197d2d95b2bc6a8ace
<superm1> Shred00: yeah, fixed it in packaging shortly after teh failure
<superm1> it's too bad there's not a more dynamic way to fix that automatically when changes like that happen
<Shred00> superm1: yeah.  ultimately, it would take the person committing the removal to include the removal in packaging also.  that's not gunna happen though.  :-)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-16
<Shred00> is the latest build 27 hours old now because something has to be done to ack the last failure?
<tgm4883> Shred00, there are two parts to the build process. Building of the source packages, and building of the binaries. Building of the source packages takes place outside of launchpad and can be monitored at this link  http://smithers.mythbuntu.org/~autobuild/weekly_mythtv.txt ( I just kicked off a new build )
<Zinn> [smithers.mythbuntu.org] N/A
<tgm4883> When the source packages are done building, they get uploaded to launchpad, you will see that in the log as well
<tgm4883> The binaries are built on launchpad. You will see the source upload in the queue and when it starts building you will see a build log as well
<tgm4883> If you see that the latest build is > 24 hours old, I'd check the source build log (at the link above) and see if it's still building, or if there was an error
<tgm4883> IIRC, it will also state whether there were no new changes
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-17
<bobobob> moin guys.  quick question.  amd64 vs i386?  amd64 version okay or pain to work with.  I know there was a difference a couple years ago, has that got any better?
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tgm4883> no it was not
<tgm4883> amd64 hasn't been a pain to deal with in 5+ years
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-03-18
<superm1> well depending on if flash was a big deal
<superm1> if not then yeah i agree
<superm1> but if you needed flash, that did make it more of a pain
<bobobbbob> moin
<bobobbbob> odd thing, just installed mythbuntu 11.10 with dev updates too .24.  I can get my DVB cards to find all the "over the air" HD channels properly via the channel scan, but when I go to watch TV.....nothing.  I get a n/s ratio of about 2.3 but no picture materializes.  If I plug cable into tv, works fine. Any ideas?
<bobobbbob> it also seems to mesh with schedulesdirect properly as well, I have the right channels and the right programs listed....just can't see a picture :(
<bobobbbob> for live tv
<mrand> !seen gbutters
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about seen gbutters
<xrdodrx> Hello
<xrdodrx> I have a very simple setup that isn't working
<xrdodrx> I have a Hauppague WinTV HVR-1250 and it's connected to a DirecTV box via coaxial cable
<xrdodrx> Channel scanning returns nothing. How do I pick up the input?
<tgm4883> superm1, Flash hasn't been a pain for a long time. Even before there was a proper 64-bit version of flash.
<tgm4883> I wouldn't call moving 1 file into 1 location a pain
<bobob> moin all
<bobob> I having a networking issue.  I need my myth backend to come up but leave eth0 alone.  I have a virtualbox vm that will need to bridge to that and get the dhcp from that interface.
<bobob> nvm...got it :)
<bobob> funny how explaining problem fixes it.....why doesnt' that work when I explain to wife....LOL!
<superm1> tgm4883: the 32 bit nspluginwrapper thing was a joke though
<superm1> it never was stable enough for me
<tgm4883> hmm, perhaps you just went to different sites than I did
<tgm4883> You spend too much time on redtube ;)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> it crashed with youtube for sure
<superm1> and of course it was every time that you wanted to show someone else a video on your laptop
<mrand> Then they laugh at you using that silly Linux stuff.
<mrand> had to happen to me too.
<superm1> exactly
<mrand> although the 32-bit nspluginwrapper worked fine for my wireless connection that I noticed.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-11
<Mirage> Any mythbuntu project admin types in channel?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> Mirage, whats up
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-12
<jabain> Hi All,  I am experiencing an issue with 0.26 and mythcommflag failing on rebuilding the seek table.  I see lots of questions on google about this, but can't find a resolution.  Can anyone help me with this?
<stuartm> tgm4883: mythweather package is missing at least one perl dep - Date/Calc.pm (libdate-calc-perl),
<tgm4883> stuartm, on it
<stuartm> this is for the uk_metoffice scripts, could be others missing but I just happened to have them installed anyway
<stuartm> I think one distro had a script that would automatically calculate perl deps by parsing include statements in perl scripts
<stuartm> s/include/use/
<stuartm> tgm4883: thanks btw
<tgm4883> stuartm, what versions are needing that dep?
<stuartm> 0.26 and master
<stuartm> seems to have been broken long before the 0.26 release but no-one noticed, in fairness they'd have to be looking through the logs and/or expecting to see the metoffice results available
<tgm4883> stuartm, https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/commit/7568a9c0f1ad08bb9df88da4b523b16f46b745c9
<stuartm> thank you
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-14
<qwebirc97069> Morning all
<qwebirc97069> I have mythtv .25 fixes installed from the standard Ubuntu repos on a Mint Mate 14 x64 setup
<qwebirc97069> I want to try .26 fixes and to this end installed mythbuntu-control-centre (MCC)
<qwebirc97069> however using MCC gives me a Exception in captureState of plugin Repositories error at startup
<qwebirc97069> followed by a disabling plugins message
<qwebirc97069> running MCC from the command line......
<tgm4883> qwebirc97069, you want to enable https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.26
<tgm4883> qwebirc97069, it's failing because you are using mint
<qwebirc97069> OK, it'd be useful if this was flagged on the http://www.mythbuntu.org/home/news known issues page?
<tgm4883> qwebirc97069, that it doesn't work with mint? I think that would be kinda obvious
<qwebirc97069> Why would that be obvious?
<tgm4883> because mint != ubuntu?
<qwebirc97069> Mint mate 14 is based on Ub 12.10
<tgm4883> qwebirc97069, when you do 'lsb_release -a' in the terminal, what does it say
<tgm4883> it should say 12.10 or something like that
<tgm4883> possibly quantal
<qwebirc97069> It says
<qwebirc97069> no lsb modules avail
<qwebirc97069> linuxmint
<tgm4883> heh, even better
<tgm4883> so when I query the distro in python, it says whatever mistress that mint is named after
<qwebirc97069> Notwithstanding it would still be useful to flag this on the known issues page,
<tgm4883> qwebirc97069, I still don't see why Mint failing to report it is 12.10 is a Mythbuntu issue
<tgm4883> granted, i'm willing to fix the issue
<qwebirc97069> Thanks
<tgm4883> and it will likely be fixed for 13.10
<qwebirc97069> I accept it's a Mint issue but still making life easier for users means we all win?
<qwebirc97069> And mint has had great pickup over the last 12 months
<qwebirc97069> I switched from Fedora as I couldn't live with Gnome 3
<qwebirc97069> Anyway thanks for the info and I'll install the repo manually
<DarthFrog> Good day folks.
<DarthFrog> How do I enable remote connections to my Myth MySql datatbase without using mythbuntu-control-centre? (Cuz it crashes with a python/aptdaemon bug).  I've set the connection key to 0000 in mythtv-setup on the remote backend but am still getting connection refused (i.e. telnet 192.168.1.100 3306)
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, you probably need to set mysql to accept connections on the regular interface (not localhost)
<DarthFrog> Thanks, I'll try that.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Tune_MySQL
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, if you just do the bind_address part of that, it should work
<DarthFrog> tgm4883:  It seems to have, thanks.
<DarthFrog> At least now I get a database schema inconsistency message. :-)
<DarthFrog> that's when running mythfrontend.  But using mythbuntu-control-centre, the mysql test connection still fails. :-(
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, did you do an upgrade?
<DarthFrog> I'm running 0.27 on the backend.  Currently 0.25 on the frontend.  But i can't upgrade the frontend to 0.27 cuz when I click on the Apply button after changing repos, it bitches about mysql not being properly filled out.
<tgm4883> wonky
<tgm4883> personally, I've never liked the mysql tab in MCC
<DarthFrog> I'm beginning to despise MCC.
<DarthFrog> 2013-03-14 11:58:26.229655 E [4004] Python Database Connection Database schema mismatch: we speak 1299 but database speaks 1310
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, IIRC it doesn't like 0000
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<DarthFrog> That seems a bad behaviour.  it's not that the system can't connect, but the mismatch prevents MCC from doing anything about it.  MCC just gives a red X without any details or opportunities to solve problems.
<DarthFrog> It should at least offer an error log.
<DarthFrog> And since it blocks MCC from doing anything else, I can't use MCC to update the client to the correct version (which is what my end goal was to start with).
<DarthFrog> Oh flaming hell, now I can't even do it manually!
<Zinn> DarthFrog: Please watch your language.
<DarthFrog> libmyth-0.27-0 : Depends: libc6 (>= 2.17) but 2.15-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<DarthFrog>                   Depends: libfftw3-double3 but it is not installable
<DarthFrog>                   Depends: libfftw3-single3 but it is not installable
<DarthFrog> Oops, PEBKAC!  :-)  In the immortal words of Emily Litella, "Nevermind!"
<DarthFrog> It does help if I install the packages intended for Quantal, rather than Raring. :-)  Ready, Fire, Aim!
<DarthFrog> Gack!  The IPv4 address in mythtv-setup is immutable in Raring. :-(
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, that doesn't seem good
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, let me test that
<DarthFrog> it's kinda showstopper.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, using 0.27?
<DarthFrog> yes
<tgm4883> Ubuntu+mythtv?
<DarthFrog> Did a dist-upgrade today.
<DarthFrog> kubuntu
<tgm4883> ok, I've got a Ubuntu 13.04 install, let me boot it
<tgm4883> this is just in step 1 of mythtv-setup?
<DarthFrog> Yes.
<tgm4883> ok sec
<DarthFrog> First field, first page.
<DarthFrog> I could change the master backend address, but tnot the local address.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, ok. Installing now
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, can you not type in the field at all, or is the info not saved?
<DarthFrog> The field is immutable.  It does drop down a box with 127.0.0.1 as if it were offering a pick list.  But I cannot edit or change anything.   It issues a haughty laugh in my general direction.
<tgm4883> 0.26 seems fine. Let me update to 0.27
<tgm4883> actually, let me grab kubuntu first
<tgm4883> kubuntu seems fine, upgrading to 0.27
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, seems it is by design, and also probably a bug
<DarthFrog> OK, that's odd.  the IPv6 drop-down picklist offers addresses for localhost (::1), and the IPv6 addresses on my ethernet card and VirtualBox virtual NIC.
<DarthFrog> tgm4883:  It would seem that it's not picking up the addresses from my NICs.
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, yea, it's suppose to list valid IP addresses
<DarthFrog> OK, should I file a bug report?
<DarthFrog> It's also blocking a remote mythtfrontend connection.
<DarthFrog> tgm4883: BTW, did it behave properly with 0.27 in Quantal/Precise?
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, yea file a bug on it. I'm looking at the code, but I only know python so probably won't be much help
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<DarthFrog> or whatever you're running?
<tgm4883> i'm running 0.26 ;)
<DarthFrog> I see. :-)
<DarthFrog> I'm trying to get my Hauppague HD-PVRs working, so I wanted the latest 'n greatest.
<DarthFrog> So far, it's working great. :-)
<superm1> DarthFrog: did you not upgrade libmyth-python
<DarthFrog> superm1: I did a dist-upgrade today.
<superm1> DarthFrog: can you compare the libmyth-python version with the mythtv-common version then? make sure it didn't get restricticed from the upgrade for whatever reason
<superm1> (unresolvable deps or something)
<DarthFrog> superm1:  They're both 0.27-0
<DarthFrog> libmyth-python      2:0.27.0~maste all            A python library to access some MythTV feat
<DarthFrog>  mythtv-common       2:0.27.0~maste amd64          Personal video recorder application (common
<superm1> interesting
<superm1> well it could be a bug in mythtv 0.27 then, because we are just reusing htat API
<DarthFrog> superm1:  It seems to be ignoring valid IPv4 addresses.
<DarthFrog> Works for IPv6 though.
<superm1> oh really, then that's more peculiar
<tgm4883> superm1, I'm pinging wagnerrp on it, he might know of a bug in 0.27
<tgm4883> superm1, mythtv-setup is ignoring valid IPv4 addresses it seems
<superm1> if you can reproduce using http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614656/
<superm1> then it's certainly a bug in mythtv bindings
<DarthFrog> superm1: Your script didn't work.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614685/
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, on line 3, take out 'self, '
<DarthFrog> Returns nothing.
<superm1> oops it was lifted from some other code
<tgm4883> DarthFrog, try making line 20
<tgm4883> print do_connection_test('0000')
<superm1> yeah what tgm4883 said
<DarthFrog> Returns "None".
<tgm4883> I think it worked then
<tgm4883> It would return false or an error string if it failed
<tgm4883> superm1, it doesn't return on success?
<tgm4883> superm1, after line 16, should it return True?
<DarthFrog> I've tried setting the localhost address to 192.168.1.100 in /etc/hosts with no results.
<DarthFrog> Woo hoo, a bug-fix release of aptdaemon that is supposed to fix the problem with mythbuntu-control-centre in Raring. :-)
<DarthFrog> Not in the repos yet, darn it.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-15
<ct|kyle> Is there any support for the old ATI TV wonder pci capture card on mythbuntu?
<chiluk> ct|kyle,  not likely
<chiluk> if there is it won't be good qaulity
<chiluk> you might check mythtv.info
<chiluk> ct|kyle, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ATI_TV-Wonder
<ct|kyle> chiluk: I got it to recognize the device, but i cannot get it to find channels and it claims that it is busy
<chiluk> sorry man aside from pointing you to the mythtv.info website, I can't really help you.
<chiluk> I don't have a tv wonder
<ct|kyle> chiluk: what do you have?
<chiluk> I used to have a pass-thru tuner back in the 90's that was super coo.
<chiluk> right now all my tuners are haupaugge
<chiluk> wait check that... I also have a silicondust one.
<chiluk> I keep forgetting about the network tuner.
<chiluk> ct|kyle, you might want to try to get the tuner to function with tvtime before trying to get mythtv to work.
<ct|kyle> chiluk: I just had that and an xcode 2100 card laying around, I wanted to see mythTV work, before getting a cable card device.
<chiluk> ct|kyle, make sure you check for mythtv support in mythtv.info
<chiluk> ct|kyle, sticking to supported cards is a sure-fire way to success.
<ct|kyle> chiluk: I'm looking into the Ceton InfiniTV 4 It looks like it has a lot more support
<chiluk> ct|kyle, cool good luck... I have no experience with cable card devices.
<chiluk> have fun.
<ct|kyle> ya hopefuly it is not too hard, and hopfully it can record from all 4 tuners at the same time
<DarthFrog> Raring Beta 1 includes the new aptdaemon that is supposed to work with python2-gtk2.  It now barfs in a different manner with aptdaemon:
<DarthFrog> http://pastebin.com/hjRqdpuY
<DarthFrog> superm1: ^^
<qwebirc15031> hello
<sean-w> Hi. Do the repos provide arml packages?
<tgm4883> sean-w, you mean the mythbuntu repos?  for updates?
<sean-w> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> not currently, would you like them to?
<sean-w> tgm4883: That would be great. I'm looking at using this https://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/p-61-d3.aspx as a low cost, low power a frontend
<tgm4883> sean-w, we've discussed it in the past, but there hasn't really been enough demand for it
<tgm4883> sean-w, I'll discuss it again with our other developers
<sean-w> tgm4883: Thank you. I'd dismissed the idea of using ARM for a frontend myself, because at the time, good GPU support is missing. That is changing.
<tgm4883> sean-w, yea things do seem to finally be at a tipping point
<tgm4883> sean-w, it helps that the hardware is finally becoming good enough to actually do the video decoding.
<tgm4883> having chips dedicated to decoding helps alot too
<sean-w> tgm4883: Yes. And being limited to using the XBMC client (assuming the user does not compile things) is just sad ;)
<tgm4883> sean-w, yea. The XBMC client isn't even that good :(
<tgm4883> sean-w, we do arm builds in the regular repos, we just don't do them in the updates repo
<tgm4883> hmm
<sean-w> tgm4883: Actually, I just remembered that I backed ooya. That seems like an idea frontend. I wonder in any dev as thought to write a mythtv frontend?
<tgm4883> sean-w, you mean like https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mythtv&hl=en
<sean-w> tgm4883: Exactly, but the UI would need to be ported to the Ooya for large displays and it's controllers.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-16
<qwebirc5515> Having problem with running setup on a Shuttle XPC using Nvidia and VDPAU. When I run the SD test, the video starts, then freezes and goes black. I tried mplayer on a local file and it played to completion with no problems.
<DarthFrog> Just did a dist-upgrade on Raring beta 1.  This is what I got when trying to run MCC: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618254/
<qwebirc88233> Need help with a new 12.4.01 install on a Shuttle XPC. The system has a Athlon 3700+, 2GB RAM and a GeFore 9500GT. I can watch a full length movie in 720P using mplayer with the VDPAU driver, but I cannot get through a setup in myth, the video always frezzes after a bit and leaves me with a black screen with a cursor in the middle. Any ideas on what to try next?
<sean-w> How is InfiniTV 4 USB support compared to the PCIe version
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-03-17
<qwebirc47589> How do i uninstall mythubuntu from my :C drive?
<qwebirc47589> how do i unistall mythubuntu from my c drive?
<qwebirc95047> hi
<qwebirc95047> can anyone recommened a newbie guide to setting up mythbuntu with a haup hvr2200
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-11
<qwebirc97614> Hello! Is there a guide on how to connect to my server through a computer only running the livecd?
<qwebirc97614> I have the backend setup I just dont know how to setup the frontend
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-12
<|PSU|> hi guys, I am looking to upgrade my ATI Radeon RV370 video card to something that can handle VDPAU as my current card is giving some triangular artifact / shapes between frames.  It's a 4-5 year old PC with a PCI-Express x16 slot so I'm not looking for anything bleeding edge, just something that provides HD quality output.  Thanks!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-13
<hume> i cannot find any iso for a mythbuntu 13.04 or 13.10 on the mythbuntu page - should there not be any?
<gedakc> hume:  AFAIK, mythbuntu now only builds .iso's for LTS releases like 12.04.  The next one will be 13.04.
<gedakc> s/13.04/14.04/  :-)
<hume> gedakc, 13.04 har been here for a year.....
<hume> 14.04 is the next to come
<gedakc> Yes, 14.04 is the next to come.  Note that Mythbuntu does do point releases such as 12.04.2.
<hume> so why is there no 13.04?
<gedakc> The point releases include updates for newer hardware.
<hume> that's a LTS, isn't it?
<gedakc> I think the decision was based on the amount of work it takes to build and test a new mythbuntu release every 6 months.
<gedakc> They decided to only do LTS releases.
<hume> ok
<gedakc> Personally I installed Mythbuntu 12.04.2 in April 2013, and it has been running well since then.  Prior to that I used 11.04.
<gedakc> Mythbuntu 12.04.3 is available now.
<gedakc> If you use a different *buntu 13.04/13.10, you can later install the mythtv package(s).
<tgm4883> hume, LTS releases are every 2 years. 10.04, 12.04, 14.04, 16.04.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-14
<qwebirc28561> I keep getting the message that MythTV "Could not connect to the master backend server. Is it running? Is the IP address set for it in the mythtv-setup correct?"----what am I doing wrong here? Thank for any help.
<tgm4883> qwebirc28561, single backend/frontend?
<qwebirc28561> yes, single backend/frontend-running off of a intel dc3217by
<tgm4883> What IP address are you using to connect?
<qwebirc28561> I set a static address on my wireless router 192.168.2.150 for the computer I am using for mythtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-03-16
<mavblue> hello
<mavblue> anyone around?
<mavblue> got a question about installation
<mavblue> well I'll just ask it anyways
<mavblue> I have an existing ubuntu server with about a terabyte of movies on it that I would like to use as the backend, but I can't find anything anywhere that details what packages I would need to install
<mavblue> and the frontend installation won't proceed until it detects the backend
<mavblue> unless I make it a primary backend with frontend, which is undesirable considering I already have an existing server
<mavblue> so the question is, what are the packages I need to install on my server(which has no gui) to proceed with installing the frontend?
<mavblue> anyone around?
 * mavblue pokes room
<Kwisher> mavblue: the f/e will require a DE
<Kwisher> i believe the b/e will also
<mavblue> a what?
<SmallwoodDR82> backend
<mavblue> I realize I need a backend, that's the issue tho, I have an existing server with over a terabyte of media, but I don't know the name of the packages I need to install
<mavblue> I'm stuck at the front end install because it wants a backend to connect to, and I don't see the point of installing a primary backend w/ frontend if my media resides elsewhere
<mavblue> I just need some direction as to what the packages are called to install the backend on ubuntu server with no gui
<mavblue> has nobody ever installed their backend to a headless box before?
 * mavblue twiddles thumbs
<Kwisher> MavBlue: do you have tuners on the server you mentioned?
<MavBlue> nope, just media
<Kwisher> then why do you need mythtv?
<MavBlue> mythbuntu was recommended as a good media centre distro
<Kwisher> just install xbmc on the f/e machine and share the media from the server
<Kwisher> mythtv is a pvr
<Kwisher> can be used as a media center but it would be overkill
<MavBlue> can you recommend a good lightweight xbmc distro then?
<Kwisher> install xbmc on ubuntu
<SmallwoodDR82> openelec
<Kwisher> it's just a package
<MavBlue> tried that one, get's stuck in a loop on first boot
<Kwisher> i just installed xbmc on manjaro
<MavBlue> and full blown ubuntu is a tad heavy for this old pc
<Kwisher> well if it won't run ubuntu then mythtv would be out of the question
<MavBlue> I'm hoping, with fingers crossed, to find a distro intended for use as a media center and nothing extra
<MavBlue> I'm sure it will run ubuntu, but unity is pretty overkill resourcewise
<Kwisher> try xubuntu
<MavBlue> I'm hoping to be able to play 720p without the gui getting in the way
<Kwisher> you will need an nvidia card to offload to the gpu
<Kwisher> what's the pc spec's?
<MavBlue> pentium 4 3Ghz  2gb ram, ati 9250 256mb graphics
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-03-10
<mythwannabe> mythbackend not running
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-03-12
<qwebirc26433> Trying a fresh install of Mythubuntu and mytytv backend does not lock on channel with hdhomerun dual
<qwebirc26433> The hdhomerun config tool sees the channels and can tune the channel but Mythtv backend setup reports
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-03-15
<qwebirc92218> good evening
<qwebirc92218> hows everyone going?
<qwebirc92218> can anyone clarify somethings about mythbuntu with hdhomerun prime..after installing mythbuntu on htpc.do i have to do this step right here https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Configuring_MythTV_for_the_HDHomeRun_Prime ?
<qwebirc92218> or its already have all the things i needed when i already installed mythbuntu... just need to follow the quickstart guide?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-03-14
<qwebirc9189> Hi - I am trying to install with an intel e1000e NIC and its supported in base 14 ubuntu
<qwebirc9189> I can install the driver afterwards
<qwebirc9189> but I was hoping there was some way add during install
<qwebirc9189> I meant the driver is not present in ubuntu 14
<qwebirc9189> Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I219-V (rev 21)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-03-15
<GoodGuy98> !help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-03-17
<camjac251> Hello
<camjac251> Hello there
<camjac251> I have been having some issues with x11 and mythtv-setup
<camjac251> The keys are all messed up on it, 1 would be F1, M would be K. So they'd be a row above what they're supposed to be
<camjac251> To add to that, I'm trying to add a new capture card but when i click, on new capture card, nothing happens, enter doesnt work, | \ doesnt work, any keys that could be enter dont work
<camjac251> I'm in the US and chose the US english ubuntu 14.04 keyboard at install so not sure why it would be messed up like this
<camjac251> nobody around to help?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-03-19
<qwebirc46412> Hi, I am trying to setup x11vnc to start automatically before I put my backend away under the stairs. I am made the changes detailed here and although X11vnc does autostart, I cant actually connect until after I have logged in locally. I have unticked the "require password" from users and groups but I still have to press enter at the login screen. I have made the changed the lightdm.conf file with autologin-user=Simon but
<qwebirc46412> http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=5870
<qwebirc46412> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-03-15
<illuminated> I just did a fresh install of mythbuntu 16.04.  I set everything up, but when I try to record something that's already playing it just sits there for awhile, and then dumps me back out to the recording screen, and doesn't start recording anything.  I have an hd homerun prime
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-03-16
<Hydr0p0nX> anyone point me to a curret doc on getting the vrc-1100 ir receiver fuly working with myth 0.28 on mythbuntu 14.04.5? the number, up/down/left/right arrow keys, and ok buttons work as expected, guide button is pulling up hue/saturation sliders everything else seems to be inactive
<Hydr0p0nX> or, if you can recommend a different receiver that would work more completely out of the box that'd work too ...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-03-17
<Hydr0p0nX> What's the "best" way to upgrade 14.04.5 -> 16.04?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-03-18
<qwebirc94283> My server PC died and I moved the hard drive to another PC. All server functions work, but it asks for a login and when I do says "Failed to start session". Where do I start to troubleshoot this mess?
<qwebirc94283> "Server" was a combination frontend/backend.
